# Moving forward after 8 years ttc . 92 pounds lost so far 8 to go :)



## Bravemom

Hi everyone well my name is Tracey and I've been trying for another addition to our family for almost eight years . I've suffered 11 losses and with a heavy heart ive decided to give up ttc and move on and concentrate on my life and feeling happy with what I've got .since last year I've lost just over six stone and would still love to lose another 20-30 pounds to make me a healthy weight for my height . I'm an emotional eater and if I'm stressed happy worried tired or lonely I eat :dohh:hope you can join me on the remainder of my journey and thanks for visiting &#10084;


----------



## Indigo77

Stalking! :hi:


How did u lose the weight?


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo :happydance:at last I have a stalker :haha::blush:well it's been a long journey as you know I started last march giving up biscuits crisps and chocolate and lost 21 pounds then joined slimming world and lost 28 pounds :thumbup:after my holiday I had gained some if that so I joined weight watchers and lost another 21 pounds just before Xmas 2013 I have then gained and lost over Xmas and new year but finally got back in track losing a total now of 89 pounds and a quarter :haha:and counting lol I walk 3-4 times a week . Drink 2-3 litres of water and try for three small healthy meals a day :thumbup:I recently used lipitrim shakes and lost 11 pounds in a week on them :wacko:but it then dropped down to 2-3 pounds a week once I added an evening meal :thumbup:some days I have good days some days I want to eat everything in sight but I pull myself back up the next day and now that I'm not ttc I have 100 percent to give to this instead :haha:how's ttc going for you again ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

What do you eat? What does your daily menu look like?

Eh - I'm taking coq10 & prenatals & melatonin & am trying to get off the caffeine. I NEED caffeine, though. TBH, I'm still not convinced I want to do this again. We agreed to try until the end of the year & then move on. So, it's highly unlikely N will have a sibling.


----------



## Bravemom

You just never know indigo you could get lucky right away and at lest you know you gave it a go in case in the future you regret not trying at all :thumbup:ok in the morning I have tea at seven then at nine ether have porridge or a smoothie made with milk fruit and yogurt or poached egg on toast lunch is a chicken salad or a sandwich plus a piece of fruit and fat free yog Dinner can be veg and fish or chicken and veg and rice or veggie soup risotto spag bol or a stir fry :thumbup:it all depends really what food i have in plus loads of fluids thru out the day . I try to take in 1,400 calories a day and i also walk everywhere and I do have a treat if I want it too :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That all sounds yummy! :thumbup:

I need to lose 40, but have absolutely no motivation & this heat doesn't help. N doesn't like being in the stroller for long anymore, so I push him in his car in the morning for 20 minutes & then sometimes he lets me push him in the stroller in the evenings for 20 minutes. It's just not enough. 

Do the kiddos walk w you?


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> That all sounds yummy! :thumbup:
> 
> I need to lose 40, but have absolutely no motivation & this heat doesn't help. N doesn't like being in the stroller for long anymore, so I push him in his car in the morning for 20 minutes & then sometimes he lets me push him in the stroller in the evenings for 20 minutes. It's just not enough.
> 
> Do the kiddos walk w you?

That is actually really good if you do fourty minutes three times a week :thumbup:I usually walk wen kids are at school but now they are off I go with one or two of them for about 40-60 minutes three times a week :thumbup:I also walk every morning to get food shopping which is about another thirty mins there and back . 40 pounds isn't a lot Indy in fact it's very doable at 2-3 pounds a week . :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Is Spanx still too little to walk w you?


----------



## Bravemom

He's getting his second jab on Friday morning and then he's allowed out . The kids can't wait and ask me every day if I can just sneak him out :haha:I am training him today in house and garden with collar and lead . He's loving it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

He's loving the lead already :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Could I hang out here?:hugs::winkwink:

T, you should be so proud of yourself! :happydance:

Did you get a dog? May I see?:kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Hi DM! :hi:

His name is Buddy, but I call him Spanx.


----------



## Bravemom

Hi b I woukd be honoured for you to hang out here :thumbup:Ok gonna post some per diet and after diet pics :thumbup:And off course ESP for b buddy aka spanx :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

AMAZING! 

Although, I have to say that u looked lovely w the weight on, as well. But, you also look younger now. :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Top two I was over 250 pounds :( bottom two just under 200 pounds and I've since then lost another 28 pounds but don't have a recent pic downloaded yet :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

It's just amazing!


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> AMAZING!
> 
> Although, I have to say that u looked lovely w the weight on, as well. But, you also look younger now. :thumbup:

Thanks Indy but I never ever felt lovely and hated gettin my pic taken ,in fact I still hide behind a camera :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dylis

Buddy ::haha: love the hats, mine sits there in sun glasses.. On the weight loss front I need to cut out caffeine and lose 10lbs but will have to wait until back from Italy for both :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Hiddy Ho! I think that swedish for hello! Wow incredible weight loss picts. You are about as skinny as P. You should turn in pics for weight loss contest!


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Hiddy Ho! I think that swedish for hello! Wow incredible weight loss picts. You are about as skinny as P. You should turn in pics for weight loss contest!

Awww thanks g :kiss:I think p is about 30 pounds lighter :growlmad:and he eats what he wants which is so annoying ESP wen he works late and brings home Chinese chow mein and Indian korma . Men have it so easy :hugs:thanks so much for stalking


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> Buddy ::haha: love the hats, mine sits there in sun glasses.. On the weight loss front I need to cut out caffeine and lose 10lbs but will have to wait until back from Italy for both :thumbup:

Yeah you found me :happydance:buddy has almost as much accessories as me already :haha:three hats a raincoat a jumper and a tshirt :haha:two leads and a harness , two new pillows , a blanket and a new bed :thumbup:I haven't had a coffee in so long I don't even miss it now :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hiddy Ho! I think that swedish for hello! Wow incredible weight loss picts. You are about as skinny as P. You should turn in pics for weight loss contest!
> 
> Awww thanks g :kiss:I think p is about 30 pounds lighter :growlmad:and he eats what he wants which is so annoying ESP wen he works late and brings home Chinese chow mein and Indian korma . Men have it so easy :hugs:thanks so much for stalkingClick to expand...

You can have that just healthier version. Like stuff with veggies and no noodles or rice or you can have brown rice w veggies.


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hiddy Ho! I think that swedish for hello! Wow incredible weight loss picts. You are about as skinny as P. You should turn in pics for weight loss contest!
> 
> Awww thanks g :kiss:I think p is about 30 pounds lighter :growlmad:and he eats what he wants which is so annoying ESP wen he works late and brings home Chinese chow mein and Indian korma . Men have it so easy :hugs:thanks so much for stalkingClick to expand...
> 
> You can have that just healthier version. Like stuff with veggies and no noodles or rice or you can have brown rice w veggies.Click to expand...

That's what I usually go for :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, you look fan- phucking- tastic!:happydance:

Love Spanx!:cloud9:

As long as we're talking weight loss, should go easy in my house this week...N packed up my entire kitchen last night and we don't leave until Thursday.:growlmad:

There is neither a plate, nor pot in this entire house.

I burst into tears when I realized what he had done.:cry::blush::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

dachsundmom said:


> T, you look fan- phucking- tastic!:happydance:
> 
> Love Spanx!:cloud9:
> 
> As long as we're talking weight loss, should go easy in my house this week...N packed up my entire kitchen last night and we don't leave until Thursday.:growlmad:
> 
> There is neither a plate, nor pot in this entire house.
> 
> I burst into tears when I realized what he had done.:cry::blush::haha:

Omg you need to get yourself a picnic set or paper plates to keep you going :growlmad:how long till you leave ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: T you look fantastic :happydance: it's easy to sy that you don't look like you need to lose any more bt at the end of the day it is what yu are happy with :thumbup:

Loving the Spanx pics :haha:

Blimey DMom are you moving already? Just get him to pay for takeaway until Thursday :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

I totally missed this journal, but I'm here now!

You look amazaballs hun! What a difference in the photos. And I love the pics of buddy!


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> T, you look fan- phucking- tastic!:happydance:
> 
> Love Spanx!:cloud9:
> 
> As long as we're talking weight loss, should go easy in my house this week...N packed up my entire kitchen last night and we don't leave until Thursday.:growlmad:
> 
> There is neither a plate, nor pot in this entire house.
> 
> I burst into tears when I realized what he had done.:cry::blush::haha:

Yup when we move which seems to be every 2 yrs lately, we have a box of moving kitchen stuff. Paper plates work well!:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Who hoo I'm here!

What a difference in the pics. I really forgot them because I'm so used to the new you!

And buddy..aka spanx is getting so big already!

I have been starting to eat what db is on. Rice and boiled eggs with soy sauce for lunch. Usually have a banana and either kashi cereal or a smoothie for breakfast and or snack and our usual dinner. A can of v8, can fruit and applesauce, although not getting anymore applesauce cups as we read ingredients and is loaded with high fructose corn syrup 

Will be switching breakfast soon too s to a less processed food 
Loosing slowly on its good


----------



## threebirds

Love the new journal T :)
You are looking so fab, so worth keepin on going. I'd love to get my bmi frm 30 to nearer 25, so I'll def be keeping you company here. You are a great inspiration & a hottie lol :hugs::hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: T you look fantastic :happydance: it's easy to sy that you don't look like you need to lose any more bt at the end of the day it is what yu are happy with :thumbup:
> 
> Loving the Spanx pics :haha:
> 
> Blimey DMom are you moving already? Just get him to pay for takeaway until Thursday :haha:

Thanks Hun but yea I will feel much better with another few pounds off :thumbup:great to see you here x


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I totally missed this journal, but I'm here now!
> 
> You look amazaballs hun! What a difference in the photos. And I love the pics of buddy!

So happy you did find me &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Bonnie1990 said:


> Who hoo I'm here!
> 
> What a difference in the pics. I really forgot them because I'm so used to the new you!
> 
> And buddy..aka spanx is getting so big already!
> 
> I have been starting to eat what db is on. Rice and boiled eggs with soy sauce for lunch. Usually have a banana and either kashi cereal or a smoothie for breakfast and or snack and our usual dinner. A can of v8, can fruit and applesauce, although not getting anymore applesauce cups as we read ingredients and is loaded with high fructose corn syrup
> 
> Will be switching breakfast soon too s to a less processed food
> Loosing slowly on its good

Bonnie I'm so glad your here as you can give me loads of tips and your exercise is always an inspiration for me so thanks :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Love the new journal T :)
> You are looking so fab, so worth keepin on going. I'd love to get my bmi frm 30 to nearer 25, so I'll def be keeping you company here. You are a great inspiration & a hottie lol :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxx

Aww hi babes &#10084;and I'm over the moon you are gonna keep me company :thumbup:it's always so much easier with support and friends that are in the same journey so thanks :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Can I just say thank you so much for you all being here . It means a lot and it's lovely to see us all together again . Now where are the others ? :haha::hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

:hi: Well done on your fantastic weight loss Hun, you are gorgeous whatever though :hugs: x


----------



## Dylis

Hopefully I'll be inspired to stop snacking just had a pack of jelly babies:dohh: did walk to the dog first but got to keep telling myself that's no excuse:nope:


----------



## Bravemom

mrsdh said:


> :hi: Well done on your fantastic weight loss Hun, you are gorgeous whatever though :hugs: x

Hi you :happydance:I'm so pleased your posting &#10084;and thank you :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> Hopefully I'll be inspired to stop snacking just had a pack of jelly babies:dohh: did walk to the dog first but got to keep telling myself that's no excuse:nope:

:haha:o I can't wait to walk buddy :happydance:did I ask you if you had a harness for your dog ? We got one today and buddy loves it :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I had harness but he ate it and I've never bought another my dog walks best with a collar,, is buddy ready for walks in time for your holiday??


----------



## LLbean

I'm here I'm here! Sorry I was running late :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Gentle leaders are a great tool for walks. It straps around their snout and back behind their ears. The hook hangs below his mouth and it prevents them from tugging and walking you!
Takes a bit to get used to but makes a HUGE difference


----------



## No Doubt

I had to get a harness for Egypt cause she just pulls too bad cause she's afraid of everything and I didn't want her to do any damage to her throat/neck, but I walk Knubia with just a dollar and leash. She does well with it. Plus you have more control with the collar and leash than with a harness. A lot of people like the gentle leaders from what I hear though and I see a lot of people using them. But if you start early with buddy you should have any problem with it. I'm a huge Ceasar Milan fan and I believe in what he teaches.


----------



## Viking15

Hi :wave: Congrats on the weightloss. You did a fantastic job. I think you look amazing :happydance: I am inspired by you as I have the same tendencies. I am back on the weightloss train. I weighed myself so I could weigh Carolyn and then subtract and holy moly I was very shocked and disappointed in myself. I mean who gains 15 lbs while nursing!?! So, I am back to the low carb diet as best as I can with my crazy schedule and what Caroly will allow. Except my oatmeal in the morning when at home to help support my milk supply or so they say. I am struggling to make it to a year, but I am hopeful. I would love to lose 35 lbs so I am working on that now. I lost 6 already according to the scale, but don't really believe it. So I am on my way.


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm here and stalking!!! How did you get so many pages so fast!

I definitely need this because beginning Aug. of last year I've gained 45 pounds!


----------



## crystal443

I'm here too!!!!! I still have some weight to get rid of too :)


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> I had harness but he ate it and I've never bought another my dog walks best with a collar,, is buddy ready for walks in time for your holiday??

Yes last jab Friday then we go away Saturday :thumbup:so he's been walking on lead and collar / harness thru house and yard and garden for practice :) :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> I'm here I'm here! Sorry I was running late :)

Liz :happydance:better late than never I say . :thumbup:glad to see you here . Thank you . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Bonnie1990 said:


> Gentle leaders are a great tool for walks. It straps around their snout and back behind their ears. The hook hangs below his mouth and it prevents them from tugging and walking you!
> Takes a bit to get used to but makes a HUGE difference

Thanks b im gonna have a look on ebay and try it out . :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I had to get a harness for Egypt cause she just pulls too bad cause she's afraid of everything and I didn't want her to do any damage to her throat/neck, but I walk Knubia with just a dollar and leash. She does well with it. Plus you have more control with the collar and leash than with a harness. A lot of people like the gentle leaders from what I hear though and I see a lot of people using them. But if you start early with buddy you should have any problem with it. I'm a huge Ceasar Milan fan and I believe in what he teaches.

My goodness it's great I have you all here to help me out with so much advise :thumbup:I will try anything to be honest as at the minute it's trial and error :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Awww all together again one big happy family ladies I hope we can all inspire each other in achieving our ultimate goal . Happiness ,confidence ,contentment and good health :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> Hi :wave: Congrats on the weightloss. You did a fantastic job. I think you look amazing :happydance: I am inspired by you as I have the same tendencies. I am back on the weightloss train. I weighed myself so I could weigh Carolyn and then subtract and holy moly I was very shocked and disappointed in myself. I mean who gains 15 lbs while nursing!?! So, I am back to the low carb diet as best as I can with my crazy schedule and what Caroly will allow. Except my oatmeal in the morning when at home to help support my milk supply or so they say. I am struggling to make it to a year, but I am hopeful. I would love to lose 35 lbs so I am working on that now. I lost 6 already according to the scale, but don't really believe it. So I am on my way.

Great to have you onboard and v that's def doable . I gained with bf as I allowed myself an extra 500 calories to feed baby :blush:I've started last night to put 35grammes of porridge oats in a bowl with blackberries and raspberries on top plus a carton of 0% fat free yog then more berries . I left this to soak overnight in fridge to eat for breakfast and it's delicious in the morning as the oats soak up all the juices and yogurt :) yummy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ok I'm here and stalking!!! How did you get so many pages so fast!
> 
> I definitely need this because beginning Aug. of last year I've gained 45 pounds!

Hi milty :happydance:thanks for joining us &#10084;we can all do this together and get our goal for Xmas which is only five months away already :wacko:yikes . You are doing great with your walks too :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi: good morning!

I'm really wanting to loose 30 pounds in the next 3 months! Of course the rest after that! Well and to be honest I could have lost another 10 pounds before I started gaining weight.

Ok here is my stats. 

July 2012 150 pounds
April 2013 196 pounds
July 2013 193 pounds

I think a good weight for me is 140. A skinny weight for me is 130. I'm 5'8".


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> I'm here too!!!!! I still have some weight to get rid of too :)

Hiiii crystal :happydance:and thanks for coming . Great to see you lovely :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so today I have five days to really kick some weight loss and I'm gonna try my very best for another four pounds by Saturday :thumbup:I've had oats berries and yoghurt for breakfast :thumbup:been a busy morning as I've washing done . Clothes put into drier and dishwasher emptied also bathed buddy in the sink which is so much fun and the kiddies have just emerged for breakfast :haha:not much planned for today so getting some stuff done around the house and saving my pennies for weekend :thumbup:can't believe we only have another few days and it's August already :shrug:time goes so fast ...... Happy Monday all :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Good morning milty &#10084; my sil is your height and goes between 140 and 147 and I think she looks amazing . You still need to take it easy too after your op so tiny steps :thumbup:it's so easy to gain with all the pills and potions we have taken over the years too but hopefully you can achieve what your comfortable with :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I want to lose 28lbs all in all, maybe 23, but I have to see what I look like when I get to 180. I personally have never wanted to be skinny. I like my curves, just don't want my curves to be rolls, lol. But I don't think I'll look too healthy past 180 as I have full features. I'm chesty, I have a big butt and thighs, and hips...all of which I like, just want it toned. Plus hubbs doesn't want me too small either. So once this all get toned back up, hopefully 180/175 will look good on me. That should put me about a US size 10 which is what I'm looking for. My goal is to take off 7lbs in the next 4 weeks, then the other 16 by my b'day, Oct 2nd. Then I'll reexamine and see if I want to lose more.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I want to lose 28lbs all in all, maybe 23, but I have to see what I look like when I get to 180. I personally have never wanted to be skinny. I like my curves, just don't want my curves to be rolls, lol. But I don't think I'll look too healthy past 180 as I have full features. I'm chesty, I have a big butt and thighs, and hips...all of which I like, just want it toned. Plus hubbs doesn't want me too small either. So once this all get toned back up, hopefully 180/175 will look good on me. That should put me about a US size 10 which is what I'm looking for. My goal is to take off 7lbs in the next 4 weeks, then the other 16 by my b'day, Oct 2nd. Then I'll reexamine and see if I want to lose more.

I'm the same Hun I've got a butt and boobs and I'm happy with that . I don't want to be skinny either I like my shape I've just got to tone it up and get rid if some more fat :haha:I would love to get to 162 if I can :thumbup::hugs:sounds like youve it all worked out and its achievable . you looked great just before you got your bfp I remember you posting pics :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I was 196 in those pics and nicely going into a 12, so I figure 180 will put me about a 10. Plus I remember myself at 180 my senior year in high school and I liked how I looked. When I was 160 I felt like my head was big and my neck was skinny...just looked weird, lol. So I don't want to be that small again.


----------



## Bravemom

180 is perfect then :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Where are the pics?


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Where are the pics?

What pics ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

we all are on the weight loss bus. Hope we all reach our goals soon, but you have been on the speed train T ;-)


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> we all are on the weight loss bus. Hope we all reach our goals soon, but you have been on the speed train T ;-)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

seriously! I mean your loss has been huge and quick!


----------



## Bravemom

It really hasn't I've been on and off since last march :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well when you are ON it moves fast!


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: Bmom....I made it over:haha: Yay for new beginnings! You are such an inspiration.......I need to lose 17 lbs in 4 wks before my trip to New York so I can buy some new clothes that don't make me want to hide in them:haha: any suggestions on super quick loss? After a bad eating weekend I am ready to do what I need to do (seeing family haven't seen in 10 yrs and they would be appauled to see me like this:wacko:)


----------



## peanutpup

so far today I have had 2 green tea and a protein shake oh and almost 1litre of water....planning on another shake in 1.5 hrs and chicken with greenbeans and broccoli for dinner......gym for 30 min cardio......please ladies keep me accountable.......I am so done with being overweight......it truely disgusts me to see myself now and If I have to be in any family photos.....well it just makes me want to cry :cry:


----------



## Bravemom

Peanut hi . I did lipotrim shakes for a week and lost 11 pounds in the first week and i think four the second week . It's hard going but the results are amazing . Three shakes daily . No food and 3 litres water and diet drinks for the first week then a salad and two shakes the second week :thumbup:what you are doing sounds really really good Hun . Maybe just stick with that and you are beautiful my little peanut &#10084;


----------



## peanutpup

Bravemom said:


> Peanut hi . I did lipotrim shakes for a week and lost 11 pounds in the first week and i think four the second week . It's hard going but the results are amazing . Three shakes daily . No food and 3 litres water and diet drinks for the first week then a salad and two shakes the second week :thumbup:what you are doing sounds really really good Hun . Maybe just stick with that and you are beautiful my little peanut &#10084;

Aww thanks bmom:cloud9: I think I will do the same....so shakes for the week here I come:haha:


----------



## Bravemom

I promise it really works but you will be ratty ,hungry ,angry , have headaches and a dry mouth and def no sex drive :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where are the pics?
> 
> What pics ? :hugs:Click to expand...

No Doubt's pics


----------



## peanutpup

Bravemom said:


> I promise it really works but you will be ratty ,hungry ,angry , have headaches and a dry mouth and def no sex drive :haha:

oh crap it's :sex: week this week:haha: may have to have a few healthy carbs on those nights:haha: I look forward to finally feeling like myself again:thumbup:.....its been 7 yrs now:wacko:


----------



## Bravemom

I'm only now starting to feel a bit like my old self :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Indigo77 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where are the pics?
> 
> What pics ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No Doubt's picsClick to expand...

My pics were on my ttc journal...probably gone now.


----------



## Milty

Well today for breakfast I had what I call my dark Berry smoothie.

It's a mix of frozen strawberries, raspberries, and blueberries. I add a banana, some spinach and a bit of water.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Well today for breakfast I had what I call my dark Berry smoothie.
> 
> It's a mix of frozen strawberries, raspberries, and blueberries. I add a banana, some spinach and a bit of water.

. Sounds really good . Spinach is something I've not used in a smoothie :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty that sounds yummy!!


----------



## Indigo77

It does! Do you taste the spinach much?


----------



## threebirds

Hi y'all
Im on the weightloss train too but def in the 'slow coach'... Still im making a bit of progress. Really into juicing & watermelon at the moment. Also like carrot, apple & ginger juice. Im calorie counting on My Fitness Pal & find that wrks for me. For exercise I mostly walk, but realised I need to do a bit more than that so am doing Couch 2 5k programme and also at the moment doing 30 day squat challenge - im too mean to spend £ on exercise so like free options lol. Good luck to every1 & Bmom here's to your new journal :hug:
xxx


----------



## Indigo77

Watermelon!?!

With vodka?


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha::haha: Its the only way to drink watermelon :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Indigo77 said:


> It does! Do you taste the spinach much?

You don't taste the spinach at all!!! I started making them for DH to get his veggies. 

Sometimes I add tasteless protein powder to curb hunger to. I will take a pic tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## crystal443

Ok I'd like to see it :) If it looks good I'm going to give it a go :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Lol they never look good but they taste good


----------



## crystal443

So would a smoothie be considered a snack or a meal? with some protein powder that could be breakfast or lunch?


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Watermelon!?!
> 
> With vodka?

:happydance::haha:sounds perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> So would a smoothie be considered a snack or a meal? with some protein powder that could be breakfast or lunch?

My smoothie is breakfast crystal . This mornings was banana , milk , coconut . and a small yogurt :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

:hi: x


----------



## Garnet

Yeah I put kale in my smoothies! You can't taste it with fruits. Right now I do PMS smoothie 5 days before AF cause it helps elevate PMS symtoms. I also do a fruit, kale, greek yogurt, protein powder and coconut milk smoothie for lunch.


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Yeah I put kale in my smoothies! You can't taste it with fruits. Right now I do PMS smoothie 5 days before AF cause it helps elevate PMS symtoms. I also do a fruit, kale, greek yogurt, protein powder and coconut milk smoothie for lunch.

Sounds delicious g . What exactly is kale ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Xanth said:


> :hi: x

Hi Sarah , so good to see you here . You will be such a good help for us all on diets :thumbup:. Ladies Sarah is an expert on diet and nutrition :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ksluice

:wave: howdy-new stalker :)

and one who is coming to Ireland in Sept for our 4-yrs late honeymoon--although not N-ireland, but still :)


----------



## No Doubt

I eat a lot if spinach, but never thought of putting it in a smoothie. I have heard of people putting kale in smoothies though. I will have to try the smoothie option though I think I prefer salads.


----------



## wana b a mom

I'm here!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

hello :wave:

Nice journal I am officially stalking you gorgeous lady :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Kale is green leafy plant like greens or I guess like spinach but more bitter. It is real good for women.


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Bmom, did you put coconut milk in the smoothie? That sounds delicious!! I might have to try a smoothie, I like salad but I do get bored quickly so smoothies will break it up a bit :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> Yeah I put kale in my smoothies! You can't taste it with fruits. Right now I do PMS smoothie 5 days before AF cause it helps elevate PMS symtoms. I also do a fruit, kale, greek yogurt, protein powder and coconut milk smoothie for lunch.

Recipe please!

We should do a smoothie diet together for a week....as an experiment...


----------



## LLbean

gurrrrl I get the runs enough as it is LOL...I bow out of the juice diet for now LOL


----------



## Garnet

Pms smoothie: 1/2 banana, 1/2 c strawberries, 1 c. Orange juice, 1/2 cup yogurt, 1 TBSP molasses then blend it.


----------



## No Doubt

I'll try a smoothie diet for a week. Also, 2lbs off!


----------



## Milty

Ok I could swear I posted in here twice today with pics of my smoothie :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

No..in BMom's old thread:haha:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Bmom, did you put coconut milk in the smoothie? That sounds delicious!! I might have to try a smoothie, I like salad but I do get bored quickly so smoothies will break it up a bit :thumbup:

Yea I use 3/4 of a cup of cocunut milk . 1/2 cup of pineapple juice . A banana . A yogurt . 1/2 cup of pineapple chunks and 1/2 teaspoon of vanilla extract and throw it all in the blender :thumbup:you can really use anything crystal I will try post you some more recipes :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I'll try a smoothie diet for a week. Also, 2lbs off!

:happydance::happydance:well done :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

ksluice said:


> :wave: howdy-new stalker :)
> 
> and one who is coming to Ireland in Sept for our 4-yrs late honeymoon--although not N-ireland, but still :)

Yipee love new stalkers :thumbup:you going to Dublin then ? It's beautiful you will love it :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Belem suki and peace :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::hug:thank you so much for joining us :kiss::hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet thanks so much for the recipe it sounds yummy and I need to try something different :thumbup:let's all share our fav smoothies :thumbup:Indy that's a great idea a smoothie diet :thumbup:milty thanks for the pics Hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all a quick post as im getting my roots redone this morning in hairdressers and I'm behind schedule . Thanks so much for all your support here . It's great coming and reading all your lovely messages :thumbup: I had a coconut pinapple colado smoothie this morning . They are so easy to make too as you just throw it all in and whizz it up plus if its warm I add ice cubes :thumbup:will try post a pic later if my hair . New hairdresser so I'm a bit scared lol but am sure it will be fab . Have a great day everyone . :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

You had a piña colada for breakfast? :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies! Woke up to fine I'd lost another couple pounds! Hoping to lose another 10 before I go back to work if I can keep up with this pace.

Lol about the pins colada smoothie, though that does sound yummy!


----------



## Bravemom

:haha:yes pity there was no Malibu in it :haha:got my hair done cost a bloody fortune but I love it . Have to pay two seperate people . One for the cut and one for the colour :wacko:as well I had a money off voucher too :thumbup:trying to post a pic . :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm reporting this since I put into the wrong thread!

Ok Bmom as promised my dark berry smoothie

1 banana
1.5 cups of frozen blue berries, raspberries, strawberries
.5 cup of ice or water depending on how slushie you want it
1 handful if spinach
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Milty

Ohh I like it Bmom


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ok I'm reporting this since I put into the wrong thread!
> 
> Ok Bmom as promised my dark berry smoothie
> 
> 1 banana
> 1.5 cups of frozen blue berries, raspberries, strawberries
> .5 cup of ice or water depending on how slushie you want it
> 1 handful if spinach

Delicious ,Milty :thumbup:Love all of the ingredients too ,thank you :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ohh I like it Bmom

Thanks Milty will be a big change getting used to a fringe :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

( Peanut butter and banana smoothie) ,ideal as a meal and you get plenty of protein 1/2 a banana ,1/2 cup peanut butter ,1/2 cup non fat milk ,six ice cubes ,1 tablespoon chocolate whey protein powder :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

(Mocha smoothie ) perfect if your craving sweets :thumbup: 4 ice cubes ,1/2 cup low fat vanilla frozen yogurt ,1 shot of espresso ,2 teaspoons cocoa powder ,:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving the hair BMom, I must do something with mine :dohh:

Peanut butter :sick: :haha:


----------



## LLbean

love the hair and yeah for the weight loss ND!
I had one less today lol...wooohooo, full speed ahead! :rofl:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Loving the hair BMom, I must do something with mine :dohh:
> 
> Peanut butter :sick: :haha:

Are you still growing your hair ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> love the hair and yeah for the weight loss ND!
> I had one less today lol...wooohooo, full speed ahead! :rofl:

:haha:Liz a pound is great :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Can we start our smoothie diet after my vacation? :haha:


BM...hair looks beautiful! 

LL....did u weigh yourself after a poo? 

Well done No Doubt!

:hi: everyone else!


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the hair BMom, I must do something with mine :dohh:
> 
> Peanut butter :sick: :haha:
> 
> Are you still growing your hair ? :hugs:Click to expand...

It grows, I cut it, it grows, I cut it, repeat ad nauseum :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Bmom, love the hair! And keep the smoothies coming!

LL a pound in a day is good! Keep knocking them off!

Info, when is your vaca? Where are you going?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Can we start our smoothie diet after my vacation? :haha:
> 
> 
> BM...hair looks beautiful!
> 
> LL....did u weigh yourself after a poo?
> 
> Well done No Doubt!
> 
> :hi: everyone else!

well believe it or not after a pooh I tend to go up! yeah one of those reasons I despise the scale... because it makes no sense!


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the hair BMom, I must do something with mine :dohh:
> 
> Peanut butter :sick: :haha:
> 
> Are you still growing your hair ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It grows, I cut it, it grows, I cut it, repeat ad nauseum :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:I was very tempted to get the chop too it's so much easier a bob :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Liz I'm the opposite I get constipated all the time and wen I poo I always have lost a bit the next day :blush::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Can we start our smoothie diet after my vacation? :haha:
> 
> 
> BM...hair looks beautiful!
> 
> LL....did u weigh yourself after a poo?
> 
> Well done No Doubt!
> 
> :hi: everyone else!

I'm away till August the 17 th so wen are you back ? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Beautiful haircut Bmom! You sexy thang!


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Beautiful haircut Bmom! You sexy thang!

:haha:thank you


----------



## Bravemom

Ladies I've no interest in sex anymore and my hubby has been pestering me for over a week now .help me out . :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

well T that would make sense, but with me its the opposite... stuff comes out, nothing goes in yet the scale goes up! quite frustrating


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> well T that would make sense, but with me its the opposite... stuff comes out, nothing goes in yet the scale goes up! quite frustrating

That's sooo weird Hun :shrug::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

its INSANE that's what it is...makes absolutely no sense, but it always happens


----------



## Viking15

Your hair looks fabulous! 
Don't you get hungry after just drinking a smoothie? I am ravenous...


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Ladies I've no interest in sex anymore and my hubby has been pestering me for over a week now .help me out . :shrug:

T you have gone through this before and it turns around - I guess it is just one of those things and you will just have to wait it out. I bet you get your mojo back once you are on holiday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I've no interest in sex anymore and my hubby has been pestering me for over a week now .help me out . :shrug:
> 
> T you have gone through this before and it turns around - I guess it is just one of those things and you will just have to wait it out. I bet you get your mojo back once you are on holiday :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so Hun I've completely lost my mojo :( :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Ladies I've no interest in sex anymore and my hubby has been pestering me for over a week now .help me out . :shrug:

You probably just need a little break. Just tell him you'll let him know when you're up for it again. Or, you can try the Horny Goats Weed...


----------



## crystal443

Love your hair cut Bmom!!! I tend to get hungrier after a smoothie as well...I'm going to try it with protein powder and see if it makes a difference :)


----------



## threebirds

Sorry you've lost your mojo hun. When that happens to me sometimes I really can't be bothered but sometimes I try anyway & end up getting in to it. A glass of wine might help? You've been so strict on yourself with the dieting, its now nearly holiday time & time to let your hair down :) good luck, just remember how sexy you are - no wonder your hubby wants some :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Sorry you've lost your mojo hun. When that happens to me sometimes I really can't be bothered but sometimes I try anyway & end up getting in to it. A glass of wine might help? You've been so strict on yourself with the dieting, its now nearly holiday time & time to let your hair down :) good luck, just remember how sexy you are - no wonder your hubby wants some :hugs: xxxx

:haha:thanks Hun I'm just so so very tired ATM :shrug:and hopefully once we we are away it will be easier . I hate turning Hun down over and over but I can't stand him touching me :blush::hugs:whatever :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Love your hair cut Bmom!!! I tend to get hungrier after a smoothie as well...I'm going to try it with protein powder and see if it makes a difference :)

Thanks Hun . I guess I drink loads of tea and bottled water too and I've got so used to just the shake but maybe if you add more fruit it will fill you up more . Hope your ok &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I've no interest in sex anymore and my hubby has been pestering me for over a week now .help me out . :shrug:
> 
> You probably just need a little break. Just tell him you'll let him know when you're up for it again. Or, you can try the Horny Goats Weed...Click to expand...

The only thing that ever really helped me was the fertilaid and it gave me more energy too .Maybe I will try it again but if I'm honest I actually can't be arsed :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> Your hair looks fabulous!
> Don't you get hungry after just drinking a smoothie? I am ravenous...

I'm actuAlly ok but it's maybe as I've been so strict for a long time now :blush:you could add more fruit or powder maybe too :thumbup:hope your ok v &#10084;


----------



## Garnet

Greek yogurt add more protein.


----------



## Bravemom

I guess I thought I was ok and I'm not :cry:the friend that I have know for years that's a midwife in the hospital contacted me out of the blue to ask how I was as it had been two years since I was last up at the hospital :cry:well thanks for reminding me even thou I was fighting hard to not remember by being so OCD on my diet and throwing myself into the kids , house and puppy :dohh:I told her we weren't ttc anymore and she said she was happy I had made a decision , yea I had and now I'm struggling again . :growlmad:she said a lady was there yesterday that was 46 which was why she thought of me . Well this lady had been trying forever and gave up and bingo 7 months pregnant . Hey I'm really happy for the lady but why do I feel so down now and where the fuck is af :sad2::sad2::sad2::brat::brat::plane::plane:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet I love your weight loss ticker :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Well your friend is trying to point out she GAVE up and got pregnant. I have heard many stories like that.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I agree BMom, even if you just give it up for a few months then giving up might be the best option for now :wacko: Then wham, who knows. Now I want to look at your damn chart :growlmad: What happened after that weird one day AF? I can't remember :blush::flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah I agree BMom, even if you just give it up for a few months then giving up might be the best option for now :wacko: Then wham, who knows. Now I want to look at your damn chart :growlmad: What happened after that weird one day AF? I can't remember :blush::flower:

I have no chart . No temping .nada .am def not pregnant either so :shrug::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I've been wondering what happened after that weird one day af too. Have you at least tested since then? I think know that you've stopped ttc, when stuff like that comes up it may just be a reminder and may throw you as you haven't been focusing on that anymore. It's ok to have rough day here or there...allow yourself that. I think it will help with the healing process. But I agree with everyone else, I think the MW was trying to make the point of quit trying and fall pregnant. You know that's how Virtue got here, so who knows what could happen. But in true "me" form, treat yourself to a little something extra...a little pick me up today. You've earned it and it may help.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I've been wondering what happened after that weird one day af too. Have you at least tested since then? I think know that you've stopped ttc, when stuff like that comes up it may just be a reminder and may throw you as you haven't been focusing on that anymore. It's ok to have rough day here or there...allow yourself that. I think it will help with the healing process. But I agree with everyone else, I think the MW was trying to make the point of quit trying and fall pregnant. You know that's how Virtue got here, so who knows what could happen. But in true "me" form, treat yourself to a little something extra...a little pick me up today. You've earned it and it may help.

Aw thanks Hun . I treated myself to a spray tan and then toast with sliced banana and honey . It was yummy :) how's virtue ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/0e2efcd4d1c35e16651699fa56338713_zpsd6c48e34.jpg. My treat :) https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/ef50874a325621ae4d40ab2e9851bc0f_zps5afa034e.jpg. Nice tan hands lol and I painted my nails :) https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/f73df3ab189b76d054c758a07deb5b41_zps451e58f3.jpg. My lovely buddy boy after his bath :kiss:


----------



## No Doubt

Buddy is so cute! And the tan and your nails look wonderful! And tour treat sounds really yummy actually...still healthy, but yummy!

Virtue is doing well, sleeping right now. He has an appt on Tuesday which I'm excited about!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Buddy is so cute! And the tan and your nails look wonderful! And tour treat sounds really yummy actually...still healthy, but yummy!
> 
> Virtue is doing well, sleeping right now. He has an appt on Tuesday which I'm excited about!

How is his sleeping routine now ? Is it a check- up for him ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

He gives us a long stretch of 5-5.5 hours, then 4 over night so I can't complain. Trying to stretch it obviously, but it's pretty good for right now. The appt is a checkup and shots. I'm gonna be a wreck. I hope they don't ask me to hold him, lol. I'm gonna cry, I know it.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> He gives us a long stretch of 5-5.5 hours, then 4 over night so I can't complain. Trying to stretch it obviously, but it's pretty good for right now. The appt is a checkup and shots. I'm gonna be a wreck. I hope they don't ask me to hold him, lol. I'm gonna cry, I know it.

Awww bless . I hated the jabs too :( wish they could just invent one spoonful of medicine for everything :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:hug: 
Listen to ND. That's good advice.


----------



## LLbean

I have to say I LOVE the colors on your nails!


----------



## Indigo77

I get back on the 10th...but let's wait until you're back too...on the 17th?

Soooo many stories like that, T....give up & then BOING, you're preggers. 

You'll undoubtedly have some bad days. It's ok. :hug:

After my FS was returned to his parents, it felt almost like a death. I tried to carry on & every time I thought I was finally ok, someone random would say something & it was like the first day all over again. Once, someone at the grocery store asked....'where's the little guy today?' & I left my cart there & then & tried to hold myself together until I got into my car. 

I wish everyone would STFU & MTOB, but most mean well.....:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww Indi, how old was your FS and how long did you have him for? :cry::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

The witch has just landed :happydance::happydance::happydance::wacko::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> I get back on the 10th...but let's wait until you're back too...on the 17th?
> 
> Soooo many stories like that, T....give up & then BOING, you're preggers.
> 
> You'll undoubtedly have some bad days. It's ok. :hug:
> 
> After my FS was returned to his parents, it felt almost like a death. I tried to carry on & every time I thought I was finally ok, someone random would say something & it was like the first day all over again. Once, someone at the grocery store asked....'where's the little guy today?' & I left my cart there & then & tried to hold myself together until I got into my car.
> 
> I wish everyone would STFU & MTOB, but most mean well.....:hugs:

:sad2::sad2::o Indy I love you very much &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so af finally arrived so I at least know why the last few days have been so much of a struggle .took buddy for his jab and worm and flea treatment . He also got his chip inserted in case he gets lost . I wasn't allowed in the room with him :( and I asked the girl would it hurt , she said no and I said that's ok cause I might have to hurt you if it does :blush:I heard him crying and I had to go to the door , he was trembling and I hated it . He has a spot of blood in his side and was tired for a bit but he's ok now . We still can't bring him out till at least Tuesday :growlmad:I'm so pissed as I was dying to take him walkies . My poor boy :( also weigh in today and I've lost 88 pounds now :thumbup:am sure it would have been more except for af but I'm gonna put a lot on anyways now :haha:right need to go have a chicken salad bread roll and I'm treating myself to a tunnocks teacake :thumbup::munch::munch::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Indigo77

Yay for the :witch:

Poor Spanx :awww:


BF...I had him from 4 mo old to 15 mo old...but what I was trying to convey is that sometimes moving on is almost like a grieving period...good days, bad days & those inevitable drive-by slap-in-the-face days....


----------



## LLbean

I didn't realize you had a FS...must be so hard to let them go....kuddos to you...I couldn't do it


----------



## LLbean

T are you still on the BNB page in FB? I was looking for you there but I don't see you?

Was going to tag you on a video from the concert lol... the group The Script was there and I thought you might like them


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for the witch :wacko::haha:

Poor little buddy :cry:

Yay for going in holiday :happydance::happydance:



Indigo77 said:


> Yay for the :witch:
> 
> Poor Spanx :awww:
> 
> 
> BF...I had him from 4 mo old to 15 mo old...but what I was trying to convey is that sometimes moving on is almost like a grieving period...good days, bad days & those inevitable drive-by slap-in-the-face days....

I can only imagine :nope: That must have been really tough :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

about the microchip... I so understand... They just did it on my Dusty the other day and I heard him screaming! I was ready to knock the doors down! I was NOT happy at all ...poor baby


----------



## Bravemom

I've came off fb Liz . I just can't keep up ATM :shrug:your poor baby getting his chip :( it's horrible :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for af.

You'll get used to the jabs for buddy. Mine don't even realize what's going on anymore, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Yay for the :witch:
> 
> Poor Spanx :awww:
> 
> 
> BF...I had him from 4 mo old to 15 mo old...but what I was trying to convey is that sometimes moving on is almost like a grieving period...good days, bad days & those inevitable drive-by slap-in-the-face days....

You've summed up my feelings exactly . I guess after eight years it was my way of life and I always hung into some hope no matter what . It's so hard moving on and in grieving for my babies that I lost . I guess I will get to meet them all one day :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh ok, in that case...here you go lol

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y2pw0c6y936w5lx/IMG_2721.MOV

when he was about to sing NOTHING he asked someone in the audience to call an ex boyfriend that had dumped her...and then he grabbed the cell phone and says "is this Alex? hold on I have a message for you" LOL and sang the whole song to him with the cell phone...the idiot Alex I guess was amused as he stayed on the phone the whole time HAHAHA

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ycrrgm1jfprtoms/IMG_2722.MOV 
What he is holding up is the cell phone LOL
https://www.dropbox.com/s/s9vy40ls89tuwla/IMG_2723.MOV

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mxb1fz5ofq4ybqy/IMG_2725.MOV


----------



## Bravemom

:haha:love it Liz thank you &#10084;


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy holidays T, hope you have a lovely time :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Happy holidays T, hope you have a lovely time :hugs:

Thanks bf &#10084;


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for the :witch:
> 
> Poor Spanx :awww:
> 
> 
> BF...I had him from 4 mo old to 15 mo old...but what I was trying to convey is that sometimes moving on is almost like a grieving period...good days, bad days & those inevitable drive-by slap-in-the-face days....
> 
> You've summed up my feelings exactly . I guess after eight years it was my way of life and I always hung into some hope no matter what . It's so hard moving on and in grieving for my babies that I lost . I guess I will get to meet them all one day :cloud9::hugs:Click to expand...

:hug: T, sending you lots of love
Heres to your holidays, you deserve such a lovely relaxing time with your family, hope you get some sunshine. Enjoy lots of walks & all hanging out together xxx


----------



## threebirds

How long are you away for? xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks three &#10084;I'm away for two weeks :thumbup:so tired already lol but af is very very heavy as I guess I haven't had a period since end of may :wacko:very dizzy too :( and losing a lot of blood . Filling up a pad every hour at least and the more I walk and get active the worse it is . Ugh . Anyways hopefully it will pass soon . :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm T I would keep an eye on that if it doesn't slow up soon maybe you need to see someone :shrug: I guess drink lots of fluids at least and maybe rest as much as poss. Hopefully it will let up by tomorrow :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Yes, Brave, don't be stubborn. You may need to see a doctor. I am wondering what is going on and if the clomid screwed you up? 
:hugs: I hope you enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Bravemom

Called in and saw pharmacist . He told me to rest Up ,Drink pkenty and keep taking the pain killers and if it continued by late evening to go to hospital . Just home and feeling very tired . Ordering food in and an early night :thumbup:how is everyone ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you got some advice. A take out and lazy evening sounds perfect :thumbup:

It's quiet on here today :shrug:

I'm a bit bored. Won't be saying that for too much longer :haha: Had 2 viewings on the bungalow this weekend and they both liked it so fingers crossed I might get an offer...


----------



## peanutpup

Bmom :hugs::hugs: take care......thinking of you:hugs: am off now to get groceries:flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Glad you got some advice. A take out and lazy evening sounds perfect :thumbup:
> 
> It's quiet on here today :shrug:
> 
> I'm a bit bored. Won't be saying that for too much longer :haha: Had 2 viewings on the bungalow this weekend and they both liked it so fingers crossed I might get an offer...

good luck bf and hope you hear back from the viewers Hun :thumbup:have just had two walnut whips and some baked potatoe flavour crisps . Got myself a few new books. Haven't read in ages and am always saying I should and now i have the opportunity :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

GL BF! 

BM....I hope everything is ok w you. :hug:

How long were you on Clomid?


----------



## Viking15

BF it would be wonderful if you could sell the bungalow, but gosh I hope it gets done before you are too far along. Moving with a baby sucks. Trust me. And packing while hugely pregnant isn't fun either. I did lots of "nesting" while about 8 months along, and it was exhausting. It was lots of reaching in closets and moving stuff around like moving. Trying to make room for baby in that small rental house. What would your plan be? 
Brave, I hope you are feeling better and AF has started to behave. If not, get thee to a doctor. You are too precious to me for you to feel poorly. :hugs: I wish I was there to help out.


----------



## crystal443

Morning lovely :hugs::hugs: 

BF, I hope you get an offer :thumbup: moving with a baby isn't fun and it would be nice to be settled in a new place before the little one arrives :)


----------



## LLbean

That sound like too much AF, keep an eye on it!


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo I was on clomid for six months :thumbup:morning everyone &#10084;well af is finally easing down :happydance:I've had my morning tea outside listening to the birds sing and it's another beautiful day :thumbup:am showering the kiddies whilst hubbie makes bacon and eggs . Not sure where we are heading today but I'm not up to a massive walk it climb yet so maybe a drive and gentle stroll or beach with kids . Feel a but shaky and have a few wobbles and I guess it's my iron levels but I'm just not feeling hungry for proper food I've just been grazing on sugary things :shrug: hope everyone is going well I love and miss every one if you :hugs::hugs:I've invited Lucy's best friend down tomorrow to stay with us until my brother comes on Friday . It's a surprise for her and I can't wait . We are gonna have a girls day out to get our nails done and have icecream :thumbup:Right better go lay the kids clothes out . Have a good day :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes good idea to take it easy for a day or 2. Aww that will be lovely for her friend to come :happydance:

I accepted an offer on the house :happydance: But you are all right, I need to think about what to do next :wacko: I would likely be about 18-20 weeks when moving. If I bought another place to do up I might just be able to do it before :baby: I have seen some lovely places that will push my budget but then I have to figure where I will earn money from. I guess though it's going to be a bit silly to try and do another and sell it so maybe I need a place for me and the kid :haha:

Sorry about the chain of thought hijack bmom :blush::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry I've been MIA. Bmom glad af is slowing up. Keep resting, even your restful day sounds like fun!

Bf, yay for the offer! I think you could get a new place together before baby gets here.

Hi everyone!


----------



## Bravemom

Don't be silly bf it's everyone's thread . That's brilliant you got an offer . You def need to sort somewhere out for you and your l. O :thumbup:things are gonna move so fast once your past twelve weeks :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Well af has slowed right down to just light spotting . Thank The Lord . Still very tired but we got to go to a few towns today and a lovely book shop and then for a lovely walk along a beach . I had some cherry pie and cream it was so nice :blush:we are also having dominoes for dinner . O my word I'm gonna gain about 14 pounds :haha:just bathed buddy and I'm cutting his toenails as they are so long and sharp and I'm worried he will cut Olivia grace on Friday wen she comes down at weekend . Can't wait :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

BF:

Yay for the offer! 

Moving at 20 weeks is ideal....2nd tri is usually much easier than 1st & 3rd tri. I hope you get someone else to do the lifting, though...

How exciting to be looking for a new home w a nursery in mind! :hug:


BM: 

Yes, try to take it easy & maybe you should take some iron...? Or eat liver...:sick:

Will OG join you, as well? We haven't seen a pic for a while.


----------



## Dylis

:flower: does buddy like the bath ,my dog whines all the way through..we've got pizza for tea too.just back from holiday diet starts tomorrow after I've stood on scales hoping only a few lb gain:blush:

Yeah for the offer BF I moved at 22 weeks :thumbup:and was ok as had the most energy then


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> BF:
> 
> Yay for the offer!
> 
> Moving at 20 weeks is ideal....2nd tri is usually much easier than 1st & 3rd tri. I hope you get someone else to do the lifting, though...
> 
> How exciting to be looking for a new home w a nursery in mind! :hug:
> 
> 
> BM:
> 
> Yes, try to take it easy & maybe you should take some iron...? Or eat liver...:sick:
> 
> Will OG join you, as well? We haven't seen a pic for a while.

Yes I think my iron is low indigo this the dizzy spells and headaches and tiredness. Og will be here for three nights after my dd friend goes home :thumbup:she's got so big and yes I will def post a pic at weekend for you . How's my boy feeling ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Did you have fun Dylis ? Buddy is so good in the bath as I've been bathing him once a week since I got him at six weeks . He does whine a bit at the end but his worst is wen he gets out as he goes mad lol . &#55357;&#56477;


----------



## Dylis

Holiday was good really hot lots of pasta and ice cream:thumbup:
DD cat was runover over whilst we were away:cry: not told her yet.

My dog hates water he runs away if you jiggle the hose pipe and walks around puddles on pavements.. Took 5 yrs to get him to walk in the rain properly


----------



## No Doubt

We sil sometimes bathe our short haired pup and she whines the whole time too. We started taking her in with the other two as I was too preggo to do it and hubbs didn't want too. You know you don't have to bathe buddy that often right? I know it can be a bit of a chore...at least when they get older and bigger it can. Plus they told us bathing too often will strip their coats of natural oils.


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> Holiday was good really hot lots of pasta and ice cream:thumbup:
> DD cat was runover over whilst we were away:cry: not told her yet.
> 
> My dog hates water he runs away if you jiggle the hose pipe and walks around puddles on pavements.. Took 5 yrs to get him to walk in the rain properly

Omg :cry:that's so sad I'm so sorry :( are you ok how old was the kitty ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> We sil sometimes bathe our short haired pup and she whines the whole time too. We started taking her in with the other two as I was too preggo to do it and hubbs didn't want too. You know you don't have to bathe buddy that often right? I know it can be a bit of a chore...at least when they get older and bigger it can. Plus they told us bathing too often will strip their coats of natural oils.

Hubby said I had to bathe him as he was so dirty after the beach and we are staying in someone else's house so it's only fair we don't have dirty paws everywhere . It only takes me minutes literally to do it :thumbup:I guess I will do it much less the bigger he gets :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Dylis, I'm sorry about your cat. Never easy telling a child their pet passed.

Bmom yeah...can't have dirty paws all over.


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all af has finally left the building :thumbup:the days are going too fast for me and I want to slow them down . My bestie comes tonight with her three boys for dinner and I can't wait to see her . Dd was so happy to see her bf too and kept telling me she loved me and I'm the best mum ever . Bless . So it's raining and no idea what our plans are but I need to go walk buddy so I guess I should get up :sleep:have a great day all miss you loads :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Awww sounds like you are having a lovely time :cloud9: And buddy gets to go out walking :happydance: How is he liking the walks?


----------



## Bravemom

He's excellent on the lead but a bit frightened by fast cars and other dogs plus loud noises but am sure he will in time get used to it and not be as nervous . Bless him two chihuahuas went past last night and barked over at us and he was nearly up my back lol he's getting big too . How are you feeling lovely ? You going house hunting yet ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Forgot to say I'm loving my fringe . It's so easy to look after . Just blowdry with my fingers and I'm good to go plus I get free fringe cuts every two weeks :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha: aww bless him

Have been checking rightmove daily but not found anything to look at yet :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks bf . How big is he getting ? Sooooo cute :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah he is growing so quickly :cry: but soooo cute still :cloud9:


----------



## No Doubt

Aww...cute pic. He will get used to all the noises on the walks.


----------



## threebirds

Sounds like your hol is going really well. Hope you are getting some sunshine now. Enjoy catching up with your bestie xxx


----------



## Milty

Oh Bmom great pic!!!

So I had been doing really well after surgery and lost 5 pounds. Then I went to my family reunion and my sisters and my aunties we taking care of me! I gained back all 5 pounds :haha:

Oh by the way I kept dreaming you were there with me! My aunt told me our family had lived in Coothill Ireland. I'm not sure on spelling. I don't think it exist anymore cause I couldn't find it.


----------



## LLbean

so cute, both of you! Yeah Oliver is STILL like that lol any little sound sets him off


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh Bmom great pic!!!
> 
> So I had been doing really well after surgery and lost 5 pounds. Then I went to my family reunion and my sisters and my aunties we taking care of me! I gained back all 5 pounds :haha:
> 
> Oh by the way I kept dreaming you were there with me! My aunt told me our family had lived in Coothill Ireland. I'm not sure on spelling. I don't think it exist anymore cause I couldn't find it.

Yes m cootehill is a town in county Cavan . I looked it up :haha:wish I was with you lovely &#10084;don't worry about the five pounds just yet and concentrate on feeling better Hun :thumbup::hugs:how is your wound ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Omg don't ask me where it came from but I was gagging for it last night :blush::but the end result was amazing . Feeling so good this morning :happydance::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Yay! Go you :) Have a fab day :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Well I've decided I def made the right decision about ttc . My friend was here last night with her very cute 8 week old son but he's so much hard work I honestly couldn't cope :shrug:I feel so much better about my decision and getting buddy was the best move as I still have someone else to love and look after but in a different way :thumbup:taking kids rock pooling today . My brother arrives in the morning too :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Omg don't ask me where it came from but I was gagging for it last night :blush::but the end result was amazing . Feeling so good this morning :happydance::hugs:

You've been saving it up for a good one :haha::happydance:



Bravemom said:


> Well I've decided I def made the right decision about ttc . My friend was here last night with her very cute 8 week old son but he's so much hard work I honestly couldn't cope :shrug:I feel so much better about my decision and getting buddy was the best move as I still have someone else to love and look after but in a different way :thumbup:taking kids rock pooling today . My brother arrives in the morning too :hugs:

Glad you are feeling good about your decision and buddy is great to have around for sure. Rock pooling sounds like great fun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for bd...that's always fun, lol! And glad you are feeling better about your decision. I think it helps to be at peace with it.


----------



## LLbean

interesting choice of words there T...Gagging for it LOL


----------



## crystal443

I agree with Liz:) Gagging for it :haha::haha: Also so nice to see your happy with your decision :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> interesting choice of words there T...Gagging for it LOL

It's been a long time :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Where is everyone ? :cry:five full days left of my hols and u will be glad to get home . I'm tired and I've spent loads and ate way too much food . My sil and bro went home today and we finally are alone for a bit :thumbup:Paul being an ass and in a hissy mood and I can't be arsed to be honest :growlmad:looking forward to kids back at school and me getting into my routine and fitness regime again . I still haven't went swimming yet either and each day I eat more and dread trying on my costume :blush:what's everyone up to ? I miss you all soooooo much :( :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

It does seem quiet around here these days :shrug: 

2 week holidays are always a gamble :haha: 10 days is usually about all I can take :dohh:

Just take it easy and don't worry about food and stuff and go swimming sexy lady :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Yep, its been pretty quiet :shrug: A week is usually enough for me and then I want to be back into my regular routine of things. I say go for it and go swimming :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I'm glad I'm not the only one hearing nothing but crickets here on bnb lately lol

Sorry he's being an ass T


----------



## Viking15

Enjoy what is left of your vacation Brave. Go swimming. Enjoy your kiddos. Leave P to stew. You look fabulous!!! Enjoy your swimming.


----------



## Indigo77

Hi Skinny - I'm ba-ack :hi:

Oh please! Go swimming & F everything else! 

I think I could vacation forever...:haha:


----------



## threebirds

Morning :wave:
:hugs::hugs:
sorry hols are beginning to drag, and it's a pity the weather isn't better.
have you been to benone strand yet on this hol? it's amazing, or have you all tried surfing on portrush beach?
don't feel guilty at all about eating lots while you are away, you'll be home soon and back into the exercise 
hope today is a better day, and go swimming you babe :kiss:
:hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ladies . I love you all very much . I'm tired trying to keep everyone happy to be honest but from today on in I'm keeping myself and kids happy :thumbup:so we are going four different places today :haha:weather shit and I'm eating a morrellis madness today lol the biggest icecream in the shop and contains 9 scoops of icecream . :) :icecream::icecream::icecream::icecream::icecream::icecream::icecream::smug:congratulations to my lovely friend Threebirds on getting her bfp on her 40 th birthday . Delighted for her :kiss::friends::friends::hug::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl::icecream::rofl: :haha:

Yay threebirds congrats :yipee:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> :rofl::icecream::rofl: :haha:
> 
> Yay threebirds congrats :yipee:

:happydance::haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So p has just came down and said I'm going for a shower . Put something nice on and come join me :wacko:and I will be in a good mood for the rest of the day :wacko:wtf :growlmad:he can piss off :haha::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Thanks girls :hug:
I am still very much in shock :cloud9:
and hoping everything goes ok xxx

Oh and in case anyone is interested the 2 main things I have done differently in the last 3 months is a gluten-free diet and stepped up the exercise (couch to 5k), which led to losing half a stone.

Anyway it is VERY early days yet (4+1).

Bmom, really hope your day picks up!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

My day is better three . I gave in to p :blush::haha::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> So p has just came down and said I'm going for a shower . Put something nice on and come join me :wacko:and I will be in a good mood for the rest of the day :wacko:wtf :growlmad:he can piss off :haha::hugs:




Bravemom said:


> My day is better three . I gave in to p :blush::haha::happydance::happydance::hugs:

You're too easy :haha::haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats three!

Hope the bd started things off the right way and your day is great bmom!


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> So p has just came down and said I'm going for a shower . Put something nice on and come join me :wacko:and I will be in a good mood for the rest of the day :wacko:wtf :growlmad:he can piss off :haha::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> My day is better three . I gave in to p :blush::haha::happydance::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You're too easy :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:I know


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo how did your holiday go ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis . How's your dd ? How are you ? Will you get another cat ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

OMG Three birds!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance:

T...so easy indeed LOL


----------



## Indigo77

OMG 3birds! Congratulations! Have you been trying for over 2 years?

BM...it was wonderful...mountains, countryside, cooler temps, wineries, Presidents' estates, lavender farms, farm animal petting zoos, swimming, nature trail walks, etc...

Glad the shag lifted your spirits...:haha:


----------



## Dylis

3birds:happydance: congrats:happydance:

Bmom I won't get another cat, still got 3 and the dog. DD ok about it now I'm just glad we were on hols when it happened as someone put him on my doorstep! Glad she didn't have to find that


----------



## sukisam

Congrats threebirds I'm super chuffed for you :happydance::happydance:

T- I agree with BF you're too easy :haha::haha:, there's nothing like a shag to lift the spirits :thumbup:. Holidays can be fab but they can be stressful too- I reckon you need to stop being so nice and trying to keep everyone happy all of the time. Tell P if he doesn't adore you like the Goddess you are I will come and kick his arse :growlmad::growlmad:. Put your costume on and go swimming you sexy mama :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

All is good here, no ttc I think we've kind of stopped- I guess we're NTNP, I'm off all the supplements I'm taking a multi-vit with folic acid in. I'm very happy concentrating on my new job which is going well. I did some shifts in ED (A+E), last week and looked after a gorgeous 4 month old baby with burns and my next patient was a lovely 103 year old lady who'd fallen I loved it! We just joined Virgin active gym near us and it's really nice I'm going to go there to workout and have time to myself after in the lovely cafe reading:thumbup: we're off to Majorca on Sarurday for our first ever all inclusive holiday :happydance::happydance::happydance:

BF- glad things are going well I'm so excited for you :hugs::hugs:

Sending lots of love to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> 3birds:happydance: congrats:happydance:
> 
> Bmom I won't get another cat, still got 3 and the dog. DD ok about it now I'm just glad we were on hols when it happened as someone put him on my doorstep! Glad she didn't have to find that

O my goodness :( that's awful :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Dylis glad dd is ok about the cat now. I can't believe someone just put your cat on your doorstep like that! Especially knowing you have a child that could see it.

Suki, glad your new job is going so well! Its wonderful that you have a job that you look forward to going to everyday.


----------



## Bravemom

Suki you sound so happy and I'm sure your holiday will be fab . Miss you loads :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I've woke up loaded with the cold and a sore throat . Buddy has also pooped in his crate and wen I let him out he did another massive poop in the garden and then was sick :( not nice first thing in the morning lol 
Didn't get my icecream last night as I was so cold and shivery wen we were out and I was asleep for ten . Maybe just a big walk today then movies and home to watch tv and hot chocolate :thumbup:how's everyone doing ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So I had to go back to bed . Feeling so warm and shivery and head sore and throat sore also feel sore all over . P been playing monopoly with the kids :thumbup:feel so bad going to bed on hols :( poor kids :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Take it easy T. Let P look after the kids for a day, he is their father so ahold be capable :dohh::haha:

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Get well soon


----------



## threebirds

Aw Bmom hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:
And like Butterfly says, let P do his bit! (And def don't feel guilty about it).

Thanks everyone for the congrats. Still seems unreal. Yeh Indigo - been trying for 3.5yrs. (2 mc and failed & cancelled ivf) Thought we were a lost cause with my high FSH, low AMH and his poor swimmers. But it's early days yet so have to see how it all goes!

xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Feel better soon hun


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ladies . I doped myself with lemsip . Had a hot bath and got myself ready . We went to the pet shop and amusements , the beach and an outdoor park and pool and kids had a blast . Then I had my 7 scoop morrellis madness ice cream and we've just ordered Chinese and all my programmes are on tv tonight so it's an easy night . Also got a joules dress for 17 pounds in a size 12 :happydance:I love it :thumbup:really good day :) :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Threebirds..CONGRATS!!!!! omg and a natural BFP :thumbup:

Bmom, hope your feeling better quickly :)


----------



## Indigo77

Feel better. Xoxox


3birds...that's amazing...FXed, FXed, FXed...


----------



## Milty

Bmom Hun I hope you feel better!

3birds : amazing what our bodies do sometimes. I'm so excited for you.


Man it's going to take me awhile to get caught up


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Well afternoon really :) had to go back to bed for an hour but feeling better now . Still have bad head cold but wrapping up warm and going to farm with kids and buddy :thumbup:there's an assault course on it do I hope my head can withstand me having a go at it :haha:indigo I can't wait to start the diet with you all . I've gained so much since I came away :blush:I'm easy ten pounds heavier :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: sounds like you are doing some really fun things :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

We are bf :thumbup:yesterday was a really good day and kids laughed so much so I was a happy mummy . Only two more nights then I'm home to my own bed and the scales :argh::argh::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::cloud9:

:haha:


----------



## Bravemom

So I'm home and have most of the place cleared up .:thumbup:still have some stuff in the car to clear but that can wait till tomorrow . Have gained 5 pounds !!!!!!!!! Not really as bad as I thought so I'm ok with that and diet starts tomorrow for sure :thumbup:who's with me ? I need or actually I want 31 pounds off for Xmas now lol :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for being home and only putting on 5lbs :happydance::happydance:

LOL at setting yourself a higher target :haha:


----------



## LLbean

see? Told you it wouldn't be so bad... you can drop that in a week at the rate you have been LOL

I'm actually proud to report that even with my crazy AF now I have managed to not gain! so that can only mean once the witch is gone it will go lower :dance:


----------



## Dylis

Hurrah for being home :happydance:

I've got 13lb to lose now as I gained 4 lbs on hols. Dog has been warned some big walks coming


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> see? Told you it wouldn't be so bad... you can drop that in a week at the rate you have been LOL
> 
> I'm actually proud to report that even with my crazy AF now I have managed to not gain! so that can only mean once the witch is gone it will go lower :dance:

:happydance::happydance:that's great Liz and yes you were right lol :thumbup:I really thought it would be about ten pounds :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nah you have been too good so I knew it would not be insane


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay for being home and only putting on 5lbs :happydance::happydance:
> 
> LOL at setting yourself a higher target :haha:

:haha:my bmi will be 26 after 31 pounds lol that's about where I need it to be :thumbup:how are you my lovely preggo friend ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> nah you have been too good so I knew it would not be insane

Liz I ate my weight in ice cream and chocolate :blush:


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis buddy has been warned too :haha:you will easy lose that Hun :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes but you were good before...your body just thought it was an anomally


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> yes but you were good before...your body just thought it was an anomally

Whàts than mean ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Means it knows you were on vacation lol not that you are planning on eating like that former again ;)


----------



## No Doubt

5lbs isn't bad at all. I'm in on the weight loss. I want to lose 20 by Christmas. Are we doing the smoothie diet?


----------



## threebirds

Yay welcome home & 5lbs is nothing :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I need to lose a couple as I've put on at least 3 lbs in 10 days since bfp! Been letting myself go lol and last nite we had chip shop takewaway. Still walking lots but decided not to jog. So I would just like to be able to get my weight to 13st 7lb and keep it there for the next few weeks as I have a mega bloat going on  

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Means it knows you were on vacation lol not that you are planning on eating like that former again ;)

&#128077;I hope I can get straight back to it . I think im gonna find it tough at first :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> 5lbs isn't bad at all. I'm in on the weight loss. I want to lose 20 by Christmas. Are we doing the smoothie diet?

I'm thinking a smoothie for breakfast , a smoothie or salad for lunch and a healthy dinner . What do you think ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Yay welcome home & 5lbs is nothing :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I need to lose a couple as I've put on at least 3 lbs in 10 days since bfp! Been letting myself go lol and last nite we had chip shop takewaway. Still walking lots but decided not to jog. So I would just like to be able to get my weight to 13st 7lb and keep it there for the next few weeks as I have a mega bloat going on
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxx

You can easy do that Hun with all your walking . It's so easy to relax once you get your bfp . Happy five weeks by the way :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . Had a lovely lie in this morning and some play time :blush::haha:it was fun :) had boiled egg and toast for breakfast . Have to go get the girls school uniforms today and that's at least some stuff sorted . Have a few of their shoes and bags bought but hope to get at least younger girls sorted today :thumbup:am also buying myself a new Hoover as I didn't spend all my money I had saved on hols so I'm getting that today too :) hope you are all getting ready to kick start this diet tomorrow :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

When do we start?


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> When do we start?

Monday morning the 19th of August :thumbup::hugs:how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> 5lbs isn't bad at all. I'm in on the weight loss. I want to lose 20 by Christmas. Are we doing the smoothie diet?
> 
> I'm thinking a smoothie for breakfast , a smoothie or salad for lunch and a healthy dinner . What do you think ? :hugs:Click to expand...

I don't eat usually after 5, and that's only if I'm hungry, otherwise its 2. But the rest of that sounds good. I'm on board for the 19th, especially seeing how this is my last week and I need to shave off at least 4lbs.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> 5lbs isn't bad at all. I'm in on the weight loss. I want to lose 20 by Christmas. Are we doing the smoothie diet?
> 
> I'm thinking a smoothie for breakfast , a smoothie or salad for lunch and a healthy dinner . What do you think ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't eat usually after 5, and that's only if I'm hungry, otherwise its 2. But the rest of that sounds good. I'm on board for the 19th, especially seeing how this is my last week and I need to shave off at least 4lbs.Click to expand...

Maybe you could have your main meal of the day at two and then just a smoothie at five ? X


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> When do we start?
> 
> Monday morning the 19th of August :thumbup::hugs:how are you ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Ready to drop 40 & have more energy. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> 5lbs isn't bad at all. I'm in on the weight loss. I want to lose 20 by Christmas. Are we doing the smoothie diet?
> 
> I'm thinking a smoothie for breakfast , a smoothie or salad for lunch and a healthy dinner . What do you think ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't eat usually after 5, and that's only if I'm hungry, otherwise its 2. But the rest of that sounds good. I'm on board for the 19th, especially seeing how this is my last week and I need to shave off at least 4lbs.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you could have your main meal of the day at two and then just a smoothie at five ? XClick to expand...

Yeah, I'll have my big meal early and fruit in the evening. I feel like I need to go eat everything I can possibly hold right now so I won't want anything tomorrow, lol.


----------



## LLbean

well after another weekend and AF, I will see what the scale says tomorrow hehehe


----------



## Bravemom

Ok so here we go . I'm 13.1 this morning which is 183 pounds and I want to get to 152 for Xmas :thumbup:I've been really good today except for a few bites if my ds double chocolate cookie lol smoothie with skimmed milk and banana and honey and yogurt for breakfast and I Have just had water all day and I'm just having home made veggie soup for dinner :thumbup:I've been so busy with shopping for uniforms I haven't been hungry so it's all good :thumbup:I'm pretty disgusted actually as I kept 500 pounds away for the Hoover and uniforms and hoped to get myself maybe my first facial but it's all gone on uniforms and Hoover already :( the cost if blazers and shoes are ridiculous but hey at least it's all done :thumbup:how's everyone else been today ? Did anyone start today ? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Yeah know what you mean about uniforms. Thank goodness I bought some when they went on sale last year after school started! Good luck on weight loss.


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Yeah know what you mean about uniforms. Thank goodness I bought some when they went on sale last year after school started! Good luck on weight loss.

Thanks garnet . My ds uniform alone was 150 and that was with buying shirts and trousers that were reduced :wacko:then there's school bag p. e kit and pencil case and pencils . You did well buying before hand Hun :thumbup::hugs:are your kids back to school yet ? &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Started my walks last night as well with buddy boy . Anyone kniw how often I should be walking him ? He's 13 weeks :)


----------



## No Doubt

I started today. I ate my "dinner" already so fruits later. Water and V8 juice. I also got AF just now too so I hope after this a few lbs will fall off from that, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I started today. I ate my "dinner" already so fruits later. Water and V8 juice. I also got AF just now too so I hope after this a few lbs will fall off from that, lol.

Well done you will drop it in no time Hun :thumbup:have you found it ok ? What did you have for dinner ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Just a small bowl of sloppy Joe mix, which is actually more like chili the way I made it. Later I will have some strawberries, grapes, and cherries!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Just a small bowl of sloppy Joe mix, which is actually more like chili the way I made it. Later I will have some strawberries, grapes, and cherries!

Lovely I've just had two oranges and an apple and two bottles of water . I'm feeling hungry now thou . It's 9 pm here I guess I shoukd just go to bed :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Hi your food sounds good :thumbup: I'm gonna to have to start when OH back at school as keeps making me more food:dohh: also just trying to empty the cupboards of all junk food seems to have taken over.. 

I think when my dog was little just did 15-20 mins on the pavement usually until he went to the loo!!! Because of their joints, I'm sure there's some thing age related like a min a week or 5 mins a month.


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> Hi your food sounds good :thumbup: I'm gonna to have to start when OH back at school as keeps making me more food:dohh: also just trying to empty the cupboards of all junk food seems to have taken over..
> 
> I think when my dog was little just did 15-20 mins on the pavement usually until he went to the loo!!! Because of their joints, I'm sure there's some thing age related like a min a week or 5 mins a month.

Hi Dylis and thanks I think he's getting about 30 -45 minutes ATM as dd loves walking him too :thumbup:is your hubby a teacher ? :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hi Bmom :hugs:
Great target and you got off to a vg start :)
Good luck everyone :thumbup:
Im starting today lol as I was a bit of a choc monster yesterday! At this stage there is no need for me to put on weight & I want to eat as healthy as possible. Its watermelon freshly juiced for breakfast, then instant porridge when I get to work.

What's your plan for today?

xxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone so I'm down to 12.12 1/4 this morning :happydance::happydance:basically all water I've lost as I was up peeing all night long :blush:another smoothie for breakfast and a bottle of water :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi lovely :hugs::hugs:

I've cut out gluten, sugar(mostly) and as much dairy as possible and stick with fruit, veggies, chicken breast, fish and lean red meats :thumbup: I also still have a 1/2 a can or full can of regular coke per day:blush: That will never change I'm trying to lose weight and be healthy before my next cycle. I want to have junk food sometimes but I keep thinking January so it keeps me focused.


You always do amazingly well with your weightloss!! Wish you lived closer I could use a walking buddy :)

Oh and the school uniforms here are the same, totally outrageous..JD gave me his form for next year and its ridiculous:nope: Between the two kids for uniforms and shoes it will cost me over $600:nope: and they have summer and winter uniforms:shrug: whoever thought uniforms would be cheaper needs a kick in the butt:growlmad:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Hi lovely :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I've cut out gluten, sugar(mostly) and as much dairy as possible and stick with fruit, veggies, chicken breast, fish and lean red meats :thumbup: I also still have a 1/2 a can or full can of regular coke per day:blush: That will never change I'm trying to lose weight and be healthy before my next cycle. I want to have junk food sometimes but I keep thinking January so it keeps me focused.
> 
> 
> You always do amazingly well with your weightloss!! Wish you lived closer I could use a walking buddy :)
> 
> Oh and the school uniforms here are the same, totally outrageous..JD gave me his form for next year and its ridiculous:nope: Between the two kids for uniforms and shoes it will cost me over $600:nope: and they have summer and winter uniforms:shrug: whoever thought uniforms would be cheaper needs a kick in the butt:growlmad:

Hi crystal &#10084;that sounds like a fab plan . And it's great you have jan to focus on . How much do you want to lose ? I drink diet coke to fill me up :blush:I know I shouldn't :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So lunch today was turkey and ham salad :thumbup:p making stir fry for dinner but as it's so late I'm just gonna have a fruit salad :thumbup:brought ds out today for new boots . Really lovely but cost me 65 pounds as they are vans :growlmad:he was so happy wen he tried them on so I couldn't say no :blush:also got his haircut and his school bag . It's a pack man one :thumbup:Lucy starting to panic about returning to school and has asked me to home school her which I don't feel equipped to do so and I think she needs to meet kids her own age . I think she's starting to take panic attacks as she gets very anxious in crowded places and feels breathless and very afraid :nope:she's been thru so much . I just want her to be happy :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Your poor dd. I hope this won't be what she's thinking. Ham and turkey salad sounds yummy. I was walking about the zoo/aquarium for a few hours so no workout today as that was my workout. Diet was ok still even though I wanted the food from there, but I did share a cone with my mom.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Your poor dd. I hope this won't be what she's thinking. Ham and turkey salad sounds yummy. I was walking about the zoo/aquarium for a few hours so no workout today as that was my workout. Diet was ok still even though I wanted the food from there, but I did share a cone with my mom.

Sounds like a lovely day you've had . I bet ds loved that :thumbup:well done on having another good food day :thumbup:wen will you weigh yourself again ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no poor Lucy :nope: is this the new school? Can she get any counselling or anything? :flower::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Aw Bmom that sounds really hard about dd. i think you're right about the importance of being with other kids. Really sorry to hear she might be having panic attacks. The important thing is the great relationship you have with her & that you are such an amazing mum. I know you'll help her through this the best way possible. Sorry life is hard sometimes. Love you babe xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey B. need to stick around here hopefully ill get some motivation from you. I seem to have lost all mine :( :(


----------



## No Doubt

I weigh myself every day, so tomorrow morning, lol. But with AF right now, I don't think I'll shift anything until it's gone.


----------



## LLbean

hope your DD gets to enjoy school again... poor thing :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hope she soon settles at school :( poor girl


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh no poor Lucy :nope: is this the new school? Can she get any counselling or anything? :flower::hugs:

Yes this is her new school and I've applied for her to talk to someone but she refuses and I can't force her :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Aw Bmom that sounds really hard about dd. i think you're right about the importance of being with other kids. Really sorry to hear she might be having panic attacks. The important thing is the great relationship you have with her & that you are such an amazing mum. I know you'll help her through this the best way possible. Sorry life is hard sometimes. Love you babe xxx

Aw that made me cry :cry:thank you chum &#10084;yes I will do all I can to make my kids happy probably too much sometimes :blush:but we had a good talk last night and hope this morning is easier for her :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Hey B. need to stick around here hopefully ill get some motivation from you. I seem to have lost all mine :( :(

I've just found mine again Hun and i thought i wouldnt lol you will find yours again too . I know it :thumbup::hugs:and yes please do stick around here :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I weigh myself every day, so tomorrow morning, lol. But with AF right now, I don't think I'll shift anything until it's gone.

Glad to see someone that weighs themselves everyday like me lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> hope your DD gets to enjoy school again... poor thing :hugs:

Thanks Liz . Me too . Appreciate it Hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Hope she soon settles at school :( poor girl

Thanks crystal . It's so hard wen you can't just go right into that school with her and be with her all day and sort it out lol but I can't :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> I weigh myself every day, so tomorrow morning, lol. But with AF right now, I don't think I'll shift anything until it's gone.
> 
> Glad to see someone that weighs themselves everyday like me lol :hugs:Click to expand...

:blush::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I'm 12.9 this morning :happydance::happydance:and I've changed my goal again :blush:to 10.12 which is just about seven pounds heavier than i was in my early twentys :thumbup:I can do this as if I aim to hit my goal for Halloween that's 21/2 pounds a week to lose for the next ten weeks :thumbup:so breakfast today is tea , water and a smoothie . Lunch will be fruit salad and I'm making seafood egg rolls for dinner plus boiled rice :thumbup:also at least 2 litres of water :thumbup:so I went to bed early last night with my dd so we could talk in peace and we talked for at least an hour . It's so hard with the other kids and the pup to get quality time on my own with her and I hate this and I feel very guilty . I do try my best to but with the two youngest having learning difficulties I seem to spend most of the day dealing with them . I know I always beat myself up about this and I shouldn't but unfortunately it's how I am :shrug:anyway she told me she over thinks everything and worries about all the small stuff like how she looks and what clothes to wear wen she has to wear her own clothes . Also what people think about her is very important and she feels like she's no friends even thou she has . I'm hoping once she starts school she sees it really isn't as bad as she thought it would be . I've asked her bf to come here every day and walk buddy with her after school to give her something to look forward to :thumbup:all I can do is pray now that things get better and turn out ok for her . Anyway thanks for listening :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

You are doing everything you can bmom :hugs: I wish that children could understand that no matter how bad things seem now they will be so much better once they get older. They just need to be able to get through the school years and life will change :flower:

Yes you will achieve the weightloss for sure :thumbup: although you look great already :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> You are doing everything you can bmom :hugs: I wish that children could understand that no matter how bad things seem now they will be so much better once they get older. They just need to be able to get through the school years and life will change :flower:
> 
> Yes you will achieve the weightloss for sure :thumbup: although you look great already :happydance:
> 
> Xxx

Bf that's exactly what I told her :thumbup:that your school years are just a tiny part of your life and will be over so quickly :thumbup:thanks for understanding :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Lucy is having a hard time. I'm glad you were able to carve out some 1 on 1 time. 

I wish she would go to counseling before her anxieties escalate. :hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry Lucy is having a hard time. I'm glad you were able to carve out some 1 on 1 time.
> 
> I wish she would go to counseling before her anxieties escalate. :hug:

I do too :cry:what can I do ? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I don't know short of forcing her to go - :nope: But then, she can always refuse to talk. 
I think you're doing everything you can, some of it is up to her....:shrug: 

So sorry, BMom...must be torture for you...


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> I don't know short of forcing her to go - :nope: But then, she can always refuse to talk.
> I think you're doing everything you can, some of it is up to her....:shrug:
> 
> So sorry, BMom...must be torture for you...

She's told me she won't go and if I make it within school hours she will leave early :shrug:I guess I'm just gonna talk to school again and see if they can help me persuade her or at least keep an eye on her :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I have been thinking about her a lot today & am wondering if a more indirect approach might help.

When someone is victimized, it seems as if they are left feeling helpless & powerless & ashamed in a way.

I wonder if a self-defense or martial arts class may help her feel empowered a bit? 

If she could take a class that would teach her how to kick some ass if messed with, it may help her regain some confidence. 

Maybe you could even take the class with her. It would give you some 1 on 1 time together & an opportunity to communicate about what has happened. 

Idk....just a thought....hate that this happened to her & you must feel so helpless yourself...so I hate that it happened to you, too

:hug:


----------



## Embo78

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> I weigh myself every day, so tomorrow morning, lol. But with AF right now, I don't think I'll shift anything until it's gone.
> 
> Glad to see someone that weighs themselves everyday like me lol :hugs:Click to expand...

Me three!!! I try so hard not to but I just can't help myself!!


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter hunny. 

I wish I had some advice but its so difficult. When my daughter is refusing to open up to me I try to explain that keeping things locked up inside your head can make your brain poorly. Just like if you have a physical illness and don't treat it. 
When she does open up and she feels better I ask her to remember that feeling of relief. She's a stubborn one tho so it doesn't always work xx


----------



## threebirds

Thinking of you bmom xxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter hunny.
> 
> I wish I had some advice but its so difficult. When my daughter is refusing to open up to me I try to explain that keeping things locked up inside your head can make your brain poorly. Just like if you have a physical illness and don't treat it.
> When she does open up and she feels better I ask her to remember that feeling of relief. She's a stubborn one tho so it doesn't always work xx

This is exactly how Lucy is . She's incredibly stubborn and hates asking for help .the more questions I ask the more she retreats inside herself :shrug:I tell her everyday I'm here for her and I love her and I really don't know what else to do . :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Back up to 12.11 1/4 :shrug:I was so good yesterday too but it was ovulation day and I am bloated and no I didn't Dtd although I was sorely tempted :blush:feeling very stressed today as school approaches for the kids . I guess I love just having them here in their little protective cocoon . Bought the girls at the salon a tin or Roses and I'm so tempted to open them . :blush:help :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> I have been thinking about her a lot today & am wondering if a more indirect approach might help.
> 
> When someone is victimized, it seems as if they are left feeling helpless & powerless & ashamed in a way.
> 
> I wonder if a self-defense or martial arts class may help her feel empowered a bit?
> 
> If she could take a class that would teach her how to kick some ass if messed with, it may help her regain some confidence.
> 
> Maybe you could even take the class with her. It would give you some 1 on 1 time together & an opportunity to communicate about what has happened.
> 
> Idk....just a thought....hate that this happened to her & you must feel so helpless yourself...so I hate that it happened to you, too
> 
> :hug:

Ooh that is a great idea Indi, do you think Lucy would go for it bmom? :flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw bless you indigo for thinking of my dd :kiss: I love that idea and I'm def gonna suggest it to her :thumbup:thank you :hugs:sounds like fun too :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I'm back down to 12.9 :happydance::happydance::happydance:which is the least I've been since I had Lucy 15 years ago :thumbup:very very happy :) got my spray tan last night as I'm going on my first ever hen night tonight :blush:we are going in the disco bus :haha:then to a club . Can't wait . Have my outfit ready to go :thumbup:have swimming this afternoon with the girls and this morning we are going into town .for some icecream :thumbup:girls excited to be going on a double decker bus :) sooo happy it's Friday and I get to spend a few days with my lovely hubby . Anyone any weekend plans ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh how exciting your first hen night :happydance::happydance:

And yay for :icecream: :haha:

Nothing major here. There is a maritime festival at the waterfront so might head down there and then round a friends to watch the F1 on Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Pics please hunny. 

Well done on being the lowest ever yaay!!!

Have a great night. X


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Ooh how exciting your first hen night :happydance::happydance:
> 
> And yay for :icecream: :haha:
> 
> Nothing major here. There is a maritime festival at the waterfront so might head down there and then round a friends to watch the F1 on Sunday :thumbup:

O lovely we had a maritime festival weeks back and kids loved it . We got lovely icecream there too lol :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh yes I had better save myself for the :icecream: :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Pics please hunny.
> 
> Well done on being the lowest ever yaay!!!
> 
> Have a great night. X

Thanks Hun and yes I will get some pics up :hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Well done. Enjoy the hen night. I should be going on one tomorrow but I'm giving it a miss :( 

We are going away until Tuesday though so a bit of a break xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Xanth said:


> Well done. Enjoy the hen night. I should be going on one tomorrow but I'm giving it a miss :(
> 
> We are going away until Tuesday though so a bit of a break xxx

That's great Sarah . To the caravan ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hey B. starting the vlc again tomoz. Had enough now!! My work blouse only just fastens up :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Did I miss the pic?


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Hey B. starting the vlc again tomoz. Had enough now!! My work blouse only just fastens up :cry: :cry: :cry:

Good luck Hun you know you will feel so much better once your in control of your food again and the weight will fall off you . You will be back in track in a few weeks no problem :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxx x


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone firstly I was 12.8 today :) don't ask me how that happened lol but I lost another pound . Last night was fab ESP the bus . I took it easy on the drink but still felt rough this morning so have drank lucozade all day and ate crappy food :blush:no weigh in for me tomorrow lol was home at about 1.30 and talked to p until 2.30 about my night . I had lots of dancing and laughs too and a few shots :thumbup:getting kids to bed early tonight as we are going out for the day tomorrow as hubby takubg a day off . Having a DVD night with hubby and some cuddles on the sofa . Hope everyone is well . Love t :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Glad you had a good night hunny. It's good to let your hair down every now and again. You looked lovely Btw :) :)


----------



## Indigo77

Looking good! 

Is P pawing at you 24/7?


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Is P pawing at you 24/7?

:haha:lol no but sex is def easier wen I'm lighter and I do feel a tiny bit more confident even thou I still have to keep my bra on and the lights turned down low :blush::haha:some things never change :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow look at you :happydance: although it looks like you got your tongue pierced with something luminous in the first pic :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Wow look at you :happydance: although it looks like you got your tongue pierced with something luminous in the first pic :haha:

Lol that was wen I was on the disco bus :haha::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Great pics, sounds like a really good nite. And a lovely weekend full of family time. Enjoy your day tomorrow. You're looking gorgeous :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Great pics, sounds like a really good nite. And a lovely weekend full of family time. Enjoy your day tomorrow. You're looking gorgeous :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx

Thanks three . How are you ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

That's Olivia grace by the way with my mums dog :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I think you look great by the way!

You act like your bras are old fashioned or something...I've seen your bras their Hot! DH probably likes it!


----------



## Bonnie1990

looking good! popping in to say hi quick and let you know still thinking of you!


----------



## LLbean

wow check you out! Hot mamma!!!!

OMG OG is so big already!


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> I think you look great by the way!
> 
> You act like your bras are old fashioned or something...I've seen your bras their Hot! DH probably likes it!

Thanks milty yes I love my underwear and they have to match and be lacy lol :thumbup:love debenhams and Ann summers but I don't like the tarty stuff they have to be sophisticated :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Bonnie1990 said:


> looking good! popping in to say hi quick and let you know still thinking of you!

Hi bonnie I miss you so much .hope your keeping ok . Love you :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> wow check you out! Hot mamma!!!!
> 
> OMG OG is so big already!

Thanks Liz . I know she's almost two . Incredible isn't it :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I gained three pounds :haha:back to doing a shake for breakfast . A shake for lunch and soup and veg and chicken for dinner :thumbup:lots of water and some tea :thumbup:also bought myself a tight pair of jeans yesterday in a size 14 so they are now my inspiration and I will be trying them on daily lol :thumbup:it's a lovely day today and I've to go to my aunts as my cousin is 40 . Also taking kids to a forest park so I need to make a packed lunch up :thumbup:meeting my lovely sister tomorrow morning fir coffee and I can't wait as I haven't seen her for a while . How's everyone doing ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

That's a great idea with the jeans hunny. I've got some 14's. Might dig them out and hang them up so i can see them every day :thumbup:

You'll have to recommend me some nice bras hun. I like nice ones too but I need to be comfy! I'm still wearing my horrible nursing bras that are miles too big for me!!! EW!!


----------



## Bravemom

Ok so I've just tried the jeans on and they fit me easily lol they are stretch jeans :dohh:I need to go buy the twelve to slim into :haha:took some pics :thumbup:em I love marks and Spencer's and debenhams for bras .debs do a range called gorgeous for bigger busted ladies too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Cxxxxxxx.


----------



## Garnet

Lookin good Missy! You can do toning excersises at home!


----------



## Bravemom

Do you know any garnet ? I'm hopeless :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Yeah go on the net and look home toning excersises. Those toning bands are great for arms and chest. I alternate toning with cardio. Push ups againist walls are great for arms. Reverse crunches are for belly area but all the layer of fat has to come off to see stomach results. It is good to build muscles when you are older.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks garnet that all sounds great . How long do you suggest daily ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

You look great in those hun :)


----------



## Indigo77

Your knockers are even more glorious now that you're thin! :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Lol indigo :haha:I just keep hoping they are gonna get smaller but nothing's happening :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

You look fab hun! I agree, save your money and tone at home...squats, lunges, squatting off your chair for arms, crunches (you can even do these standing...that's how I do them). I hope you get your wish and the chi chi's go down, but I'm not so sure they will. I wanted the same thing and they haven't budged, lol. I've gone down in inches, but not cup size. But hey...wear 'em proudly!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> You look fab hun! I agree, save your money and tone at home...squats, lunges, squatting off your chair for arms, crunches (you can even do these standing...that's how I do them). I hope you get your wish and the chi chi's go down, but I'm not so sure they will. I wanted the same thing and they haven't budged, lol. I've gone down in inches, but not cup size. But hey...wear 'em proudly!

Thanks Hun and yea you are prob right . The boobs are here to stay :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all no weight loss today :shrug:I had a shake some fruit and a tiny drop of mince carrot and onion with about two tablespoons of potatoes and 3 litres of water . Ah well just keep going . My friends wedding is only 17 days away and I really wanted 8 pounds off for then but I don't think I can manage it now . Haven't even bought an outfit as im between sizes and am hoping to lose more weight so don't want to spend a fortune for something not to fit . Anyways I'm meeting my big Sis today and I can't wait . She's recovering from kidney cancer and her dd has just been discharged from hospital . She's anorexic :( but is currently gaining and looks fab . Happy Monday all :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Happy Monday & have a lovely time with your sister, Im so glad to hear there's some good news in her life at the moment :hugs:

The weight will come off  I agree with diy workouts that are free. I like wee challenges to keep motivated - look up 30 day squat challenge - I had got to 150 squats a day when I got bfp and was feeling great. Theres also the nsh couch to 5k podcasts which really worked for me, especially as you can see you are making progress - both in terms of fitness & weightloss (& also being more toned all over).

Good luck Bmom and here's to a good week xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Morning Hun and thanks :thumbup:how are you ? Is the sickness hanging around ? You have a good weekend ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Have a lovely day with your sis bmom and don't stress too mûch about the weight loss. It sounds like you will lose a bit more before the wedding the way you are going :thumbup:

Three birds when are you going to get a ticker? :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Hey B hope you have a lovely day with your sister. Glad to hear her daughter is doing so well x


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Have a lovely day with your sis bmom and don't stress too mûch about the weight loss. It sounds like you will lose a bit more before the wedding the way you are going :thumbup:
> 
> Three birds when are you going to get a ticker? :flower:

Thanks m . Hope your right :thumbup:I guess at this stage I'm happy with any lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Hey B hope you have a lovely day with your sister. Glad to hear her daughter is doing so well x

Thanks em and wow at your weight loss . Amazing :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Bmom, nausea not so bad today, just tired & sore boobies :) :)
Butterfly, how are you doing? I 'might' allow myself a ticker once I've had an early scan. Going to try and get a scan tomorrow wk, which would be 7+2. Im nearly scared to let myself hope this might be a healthy sticky bean. 
Hugs girls xxx :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone so I met my lovely sister and had a chat and coffee . Had a look for wedding clothes and I've my eye on a lovely maxi dress in monsoon . My dilemma is the size I am now or the smaller one . Also got two pairs of shoes in bhs for twenty pounds and either will go with dress :thumbup:so I'm sorted unless I see something else at a better price or that I like more . Will put done pics up of dress :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Thanks Bmom, nausea not so bad today, just tired & sore boobies :) :)
> Butterfly, how are you doing? I 'might' allow myself a ticker once I've had an early scan. Going to try and get a scan tomorrow wk, which would be 7+2. Im nearly scared to let myself hope this might be a healthy sticky bean.
> Hugs girls xxx :hugs:

I've a good feeling about this three :thumbup:that's great you can get an early scan :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Bravemom said:


> Hi everyone so I met my lovely sister and had a chat and coffee . Had a look for wedding clothes and I've my eye on a lovely maxi dress in monsoon . My dilemma is the size I am now or the smaller one . Also got two pairs of shoes in bhs for twenty pounds and either will go with dress :thumbup:so I'm sorted unless I see something else at a better price or that I like more . Will put done pics up of dress :thumbup::hugs:

just FYI on the size, I believe its 15lbs from size to the next, so unless you think you can drop 15 before then I'd go with the one you fit now :winkwink: you can always have it taken in later


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Liz that is very useful :thumbup:I guess that's true there's no chance of me dropping 15 pounds in just over two weeks :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

well it is you we are talking about and you have done that before hehehe


----------



## Bravemom

It's getting harder Liz the more I lose the more difficult the rest becomes :cry:I could cry with frustration some days . Just want to be happy with how I look but I guess I never will :shrug::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes the less you have to lose the slower it becomes, that is normal... you should change up your routine a bit. That usually gets you going again. Do a different kind of work out


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> yes the less you have to lose the slower it becomes, that is normal... you should change up your routine a bit. That usually gets you going again. Do a different kind of work out

Once the kids are back at school it will get easier to do more stuff I guess :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

You're beautiful hun. Don't be so hard on yourself. You've done an amazing job...the rest will come.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> You're beautiful hun. Don't be so hard on yourself. You've done an amazing job...the rest will come.

Aww thank you Hun :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom




----------



## Bravemom




----------



## Bravemom




----------



## LLbean

LOVE the last ones... so pretty


----------



## Bravemom




----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Liz I got the two pairs for twenty :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

. My beautiful Lucy &#10084;I love her so much


----------



## Bravemom




----------



## Bravemom




----------



## LLbean

such a beautiful family you have <3


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww loving all the pics and yes, beautiful family :cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

Ditto...

What's w that first pic. For a second I thought u'd gone brunette!


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Ditto...
> 
> What's w that first pic. For a second I thought u'd gone brunette!

:haha:and dropped about 100 pounds over night lol :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning ladies so I've dropped 11/2 pounds :thumbup:down to 178 :happydance::happydance:feeling a bit happier but still pissed its taking forever to shift but then again I have lost 14 pounds over the summer holidays and kept it off even thou I gained five whilst away so I guess it's not too bad :thumbup:no idea what to eat today but more than likely shakes fir breakfast then fruit for lunch and noddles veg and chicken for dinner plus 3 litres of water :thumbup:dd restarting school tomorrow . Can't believe that's ten weeks over :cry:praying so hard her first day is positive for her .right best go get hubby out to work and make his breakfast . Have a great day all :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

They get 10 weeks holiday :saywhat:


----------



## Embo78

That's come around so quickly. I hope she has a lovely day at school. I wish our girls went to school together, I bet they'd be great friends :friends:

Well done on getting that stone off too. I always find it harder to diet when the kids are off school. Lots more treats in the house and off work a lot.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure everything will be fine with your dd at a new school, though I know it's nerve wrecking for you. Let us know how her first day goes!


----------



## Bravemom




----------



## Garnet

Lookin slim and a trim lady!


----------



## Bravemom

Ok so I thought I was too chubby for short dress and tights . Found this one today . What do you think ? I could glam it up with nice jewellery and High heels ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Lookin slim and a trim lady!

Thanks garnet . I wasn't too sure but hubby loves it . How's kids settling in at school ? Are you still doing voluntary work ? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Wowza!


----------



## Butterfly67

Maybe it's my iPad but I can only see the top half as the bottom blends in with the door :growlmad: top looks good though :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Maybe it's my iPad but I can only see the top half as the bottom blends in with the door :growlmad: top looks good though :winkwink::happydance:

:haha:bf and thanks indigo :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

You're lookin fab missus :kiss:
Well done on the weightloss, I know it gets harder but you are doing so well.

Hope tomorrow goes well for your DD :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> You're lookin fab missus :kiss:
> Well done on the weightloss, I know it gets harder but you are doing so well.
> 
> Hope tomorrow goes well for your DD :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks Hun . How's you ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

looking FANTASTIC...not surprised! good going Brave!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Another 11/2 pounds off today :):):): that's me back at 176 pounds :happydance:been up since six ugh dd back to school today . So far so good . Another hour and she will be gone and the tears will start for me till she's back . Lucky she's only in till twelve till Monday :thumbup:please god make it easy for her :thumbup:so I've my early morning routine down to a t . Loo ,weigh myself :blush: teeth ,cleanse tone moisturise face get buddy from his crate walk buddy uo and down yard till he poops and pees ,washing on ,dishwasher emptied ,cup of tea , get p up and it's only 7.20 A.M lol :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey all that before I've even thought about waking up :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Blimey all that before I've even thought about waking up :haha:

:haha:exactly . You have this all coming to you thou :haha::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Busy girl. All I did was wake up and get ready for work to catch my bus. But in my defense I did run up hill to catch it, lol. And you look fab! You should definitely be happy with how you look!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Busy girl. All I did was wake up and get ready for work to catch my bus. But in my defense I did run up hill to catch it, lol. And you look fab! You should definitely be happy with how you look!

I really want to be and I am coming round to the fact that I will always be a curvy girl with boobs and a bum lol thanks Hun . How's you and your ds and hubby ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So dd is home and the first thing she said was "It wasn't as bad as what I thought it was " !!!!!! :happydance::happydance:yes I know I told her that but off course they never believe us lol I brought her and the kids and her friend for lunch and now they are all playing out the back with Buddy :thumbup:such a relief she's ok .Can i just ask everyone please pray for Threebirds that has had bleeding today and yesterday to pray for her and a sticky bean . Love and prayers Hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

happy to hear about your daughter's day!

Sending good thoughts to Three Birds


----------



## Indigo77

So relieved school was ok for her today! :hug:


Thinking of u 3birds. :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks indigo and she doesn't have to do P.E ever again :thumbup:she was in such a state about that so it's all good . Thank you for your support . I love you lots :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

So glad school was ok for dd :happydance:

Thinking of you threebirds :hugs: I had spotting pretty much every day from 4-8 weeks so I hope it's nothing :flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> So glad school was ok for dd :happydance:
> 
> Thinking of you threebirds :hugs: I had spotting pretty much every day from 4-8 weeks so I hope it's nothing :flower:

Thanks m . It's such a relief after her getting so worked up . :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Busy girl. All I did was wake up and get ready for work to catch my bus. But in my defense I did run up hill to catch it, lol. And you look fab! You should definitely be happy with how you look!
> 
> I really want to be and I am coming round to the fact that I will always be a curvy girl with boobs and a bum lol thanks Hun . How's you and your ds and hubby ? :hugs:Click to expand...

We are all doing well, thanks! I've been back at work since Monday and things are going good. Not freaking like I thought I would, lol. And he seems to be ok at the daycare do I'm happy with that. Hubbs is fine...same old, same old.

Thinking of you three! Praying its nothing.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Busy girl. All I did was wake up and get ready for work to catch my bus. But in my defense I did run up hill to catch it, lol. And you look fab! You should definitely be happy with how you look!
> 
> I really want to be and I am coming round to the fact that I will always be a curvy girl with boobs and a bum lol thanks Hun . How's you and your ds and hubby ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We are all doing well, thanks! I've been back at work since Monday and things are going good. Not freaking like I thought I would, lol. And he seems to be ok at the daycare do I'm happy with that. Hubbs is fine...same old, same old.
> 
> Thinking of you three! Praying its nothing.Click to expand...

Aw that's good he's settled and your ok . My neice started nursery too a few weeks ago for two days a week and loves it :thumbup:anymore babies on the cards for you ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So hubby has just came home and said stop cooking we are all going to Pizza Hut :wacko:bring on the calories lol :nope:


----------



## Embo78

Aw I'm so glad dd had a great day :)

Enjoy pizza. I'm so jealous :)


----------



## crystal443

mmmmmm pizza!!! Haven't had that in ages


----------



## Indigo77

Pizza pizza


----------



## Bravemom

Pizza was delicious :thumbup:didn't go too mad just the two slices :haha:three girls at school today but just for three hours . We were meant to go to movies but they missed buddy so much they wanted to stay here and play with him in the garden . Bless . So far so good with school :thumbup:so I went to B & Q and got some reduced plants for the garden . I bought 7 for 11 pounds and some more gravel for the back as we are still finishing off the garden . Also tried on another dress for the wedding and its so lovely I just can't decide . It's velvet and lace and really comfy and would be great at Xmas too but I still love the maxi so just can't decide and might end up torturing p to get me both :blush:also think af is on her way as I'm eating really bad and tummy is sore and wen we dtd this morning it was uncomfortable :blush:only two weeks till the wedding and I'm still wanting to lose ten pounds :blush:I best get it sorted lol . Hope everyone is ok . Miss you all :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh B get both dress you can wear the Maxi to church too:thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh B get both dress you can wear the Maxi to church too:thumbup:

:haha:exactly milty :) did you test today ? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yes but my test are bad


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Yes but my test are bad

Need to go see :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Where is everyone ? I'm soooooo bored :(


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:

Bf :happydance::kiss:how are you ? Have you told anyone else your news yet ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Kids all in bed and p making work calls . I'm so bored I'm watching cooking videos online lol and it's making me hungry . I've been so good today so I better lose a pound tomorrow lol or else .....


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:


----------



## crystal443

Hi lovely, I can't watch cooking videos either without getting hungry:)


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Bf :happydance::kiss:how are you ? Have you told anyone else your news yet ? :hugs:Click to expand...

No, waiting to tell people after the scan next Thursday :thumbup:



Bravemom said:


> Kids all in bed and p making work calls . I'm so bored I'm watching cooking videos online lol and it's making me hungry . I've been so good today so I better lose a pound tomorrow lol or else .....

Cooking videos :dohh::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Ugh I'm totally in agony today . Af pains since two or three in the morning during the night . Since I stopped the soy the last few cycles have been agony .even wen I sit down I get a pain right up my vayjay :blush::haha:just picking girls up from school then resting till I take them to their swimming lessons :thumbup:just want af to come for the pains to ease . Still no weight loss this morning but I'm not expecting it now till next week . Anyone any weekend plans ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no bmom, hope the pain eases up soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh no bmom, hope the pain eases up soon :hugs::hugs:

Thanks Hun I've taken pain killers and am resting with a water bottle and blanket .Pain is awful :growlmad:


----------



## Milty

Bmom maybe you should see a doc ...you shouldn't have pain when you sit down.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Bmom maybe you should see a doc ...you shouldn't have pain when you sit down.

I had this last month too milty . Ugh it stops once af appears :wacko::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry hun about the pain. Maybe your body is trying to readjust, but I agree maybe seeing a doctor isn't a bad idea. I hope is goes quickly and you start to feel better.

No big plans, just bbqing this weekend as it's Memorial Day on Monday.


----------



## threebirds

Really sorry to hear about the pains Bmom, are you ok? How are you feeling this morning? (And yeh I agree it's worth getting checked out)
Hope today is a much better day for you xxx

Im hanging in there. Just got to wait for follow up scan next Friday to see if there is baby or blighted ovum. Will try and keep distracted :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Quick update . Feeling much better this morning . Still no af but at least the pains have gone . Heading to my brothers to help him clean his house as he's moving today .have three bathrooms and five bedrooms to clean lol happy days . Have a great Saturday everyone . Three thinking of you always :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

My heart goes out to you three. I know how awful it is waiting for repeat scans :( You feel kind of in limbo.

Hope it goes well. I'll be thinking bout yu and your bean x


Glad your tummy's better today B x


----------



## Butterfly67

Bmom I just remembered that you were hoping to get help to put in a second bathroom, did that ever happen? :flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bmom I just remembered that you were hoping to get help to put in a second bathroom, did that ever happen? :flower:

No it never did they had told me due to my sons autism I could qualify and then they came out to assess us and said no right away as he could easy walk up the stairs :shrug:so we still have our morning timetable which starts at 6.30 and ends at eight and gives each of us 15 minutes in the bathroom each morning :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So I'm home sweet home . Cleaning all done and my brither all settled in :thumbup:hubby ordered me Chinese food and I'm sitting doing nothing the rest of the night :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone .as its September the first today and I've been eating Like a pig I'm gonna restart the shakes . So today I'm having tea and water and s orange creme shake for breakfast then vegetable soup for lunch and salad and turkey for dinner . Also 3 litres of water :thumbup:only another 11 days till my friends wedding and my lovely hubby bought me the velvet and lace dress in marks in a size 14 and its pretty fitted so I want to look and feel my best so I'm gonna try my best with diet :thumbup:
Sil lent me lovely bracelet and earrings so looking for shoes with kitten heels that I can wear with black tights and matching clutch bag :thumbup:hubby just wants a new tie as he has a beautiful suit and shirt too . So everyone asleep including buddy on my knee :haha:he's getting too big for it . P has a house call to do today so he's dropping me and kids off in a nearby seaside town and we are gonna have a walk and get kids lunch whilst he's at work . Then tonight will be crazy as four kids all having their first full day at school in morning and I need to get them to bed at nine so its gonna be fun lol anyway that's my day . How's everyone else doing ? It's been pretty quiet around here :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

You're going to look lovely at the wedding :)

MY oldest starts college on Thurday SOB!! and my other two go back to school on the 10th.
Got all the uniforms sorted now though apart from my son's new bag. Why does he need a new bag when his current one is just fine?!? But apparently it's the most awful thing in the world to have the same bag two years in a row!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> You're going to look lovely at the wedding :)
> 
> MY oldest starts college on Thurday SOB!! and my other two go back to school on the 10th.
> Got all the uniforms sorted now though apart from my son's new bag. Why does he need a new bag when his current one is just fine?!? But apparently it's the most awful thing in the world to have the same bag two years in a row!!!

:haha:exactly em it's unheard of using an old bag lol kids bags cost me 57 pounds for four which is probably the cheapest yet . I got Sophie's reduced in easons for ten pounds . Dans is a PAC man bag and cost 25 :wacko:and Lucy got hers for 15 from forbidden planet it's a lovely hippy style bag and the cheapest was Victoria's at seven as it was from a shop called the rusty zip which sells second hand stuff and she pleaded with me to get it . It still had the tag on it too and it's a designer one . Lucy can't wait to go to college . Hope your daughter enjoys it . Must be hard them growing up :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning, hope you enjoy the seaside today and its sunny for you.. I've got to wait til weds for everyone back to school:happydance: then OH not here trying to feed me up during day and I can lose the 7lbs I've put on over the hols.


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> Morning, hope you enjoy the seaside today and its sunny for you.. I've got to wait til weds for everyone back to school:happydance: then OH not here trying to feed me up during day and I can lose the 7lbs I've put on over the hols.

Morning Dylis yea it will be nice to get back into a routine Hun that's for sure :thumbup:so your hubby is a feeder then like mine lol :haha:Is dd looking forward to school ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

It's so hard. My heart is so heavy thinking at some point they're going to move out into that big bad world. That they won't be at home every day for our catch up and I can't just hug them when ever i want :cry:


----------



## Bravemom

I know em makes me feel sick even thinking about it . I think I'm gonna make mine move into the same street as me :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi love, glad the pain has settled sounds like a doctors visit might be in order. I'm looking forward to a routine again, kids back at school on Tues. Hope youre fella is looking after you sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Things here are okay- unfortunately I got food poisoning 3 days into our holiday in majorca and still feel rough almost 2 weeks later :growlmad:. I'm back at work tomorrow but i think I might need to give in and see the doctor too :thumbup:.

I can't remember the last time i had sex so by default we appear to have stopped ttc :blush::haha:. We had planned to have regulr shagathons on our 2 weeks off together but I have such bad abdo pain it's not happened, as soon as I feel better i'm leaping on hubby :haha::haha:

Sending lots of love to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Suki :happydance:I've bloody missed you :kiss:sorry to hear you were so ill . That really sucks on holiday . Raging . :growlmad:I've been the same with sex I stupidly thought if I stopped temping and using sc and dtd regularly I would get knocked up but now it's just whatever :haha:hope you feel better soon . Love you Hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So I'm bloody useless :blush:my sil just arrived with an Ashers fresh cream chocolate Swiss roll and a caramel macchiato :blush:


----------



## Dylis

Mmm Swiss roll:blush: would be rude not to eat it. 

My Oh always trying to Feed me and also DD had a birthday picnic so loads of party food in house. She doesn't want to go back to school think that excitement all gone and only in year 1:dohh:


----------



## Milty

:hi: Morning!!


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> Mmm Swiss roll:blush: would be rude not to eat it.
> 
> My Oh always trying to Feed me and also DD had a birthday picnic so loads of party food in house. She doesn't want to go back to school think that excitement all gone and only in year 1:dohh:

Aww bless her . You best wait till you eat all the party food then :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> :hi: Morning!!

Morning milty :kiss:how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm good! It's a long weekend for us so I'm just enjoying time with my family. We plan on going to my sisters house today so DS is excited to see his cousins. They are all about the same age and DS calls it the real country! It's funny because it is the real county but he doesn't relize he lives in the real country too!


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Bmom I just remembered that you were hoping to get help to put in a second bathroom, did that ever happen? :flower:
> 
> No it never did they had told me due to my sons autism I could qualify and then they came out to assess us and said no right away as he could easy walk up the stairs :shrug:so we still have our morning timetable which starts at 6.30 and ends at eight and gives each of us 15 minutes in the bathroom each morning :blush::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Good job you are well organised :haha:



Bravemom said:


> So I'm bloody useless :blush:my sil just arrived with an Ashers fresh cream chocolate Swiss roll and a caramel macchiato :blush:

:dohh:

Hope you had a nice time at the coast, I had an outdoor art fair at the coast today, weather was good and I sold a couple of big paintings. Now putting my feel up and Alvin and the Chipmunks i on tv :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Alvin & the Chipmunks? You are sooooo going to rock this mummy thing, BF! :)


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> I'm good! It's a long weekend for us so I'm just enjoying time with my family. We plan on going to my sisters house today so DS is excited to see his cousins. They are all about the same age and DS calls it the real country! It's funny because it is the real county but he doesn't relize he lives in the real country too!

Aw bless him . Hope you have a lovely day . Love seeing my kids with their cousins :cloud9:will you all have Sunday lunch together ? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I think we are going to do an early supper and stuff our selves silly!


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Bmom I just remembered that you were hoping to get help to put in a second bathroom, did that ever happen? :flower:
> 
> No it never did they had told me due to my sons autism I could qualify and then they came out to assess us and said no right away as he could easy walk up the stairs :shrug:so we still have our morning timetable which starts at 6.30 and ends at eight and gives each of us 15 minutes in the bathroom each morning :blush::haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good job you are well organised :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> So I'm bloody useless :blush:my sil just arrived with an Ashers fresh cream chocolate Swiss roll and a caramel macchiato :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Hope you had a nice time at the coast, I had an outdoor art fair at the coast today, weather was good and I sold a couple of big paintings. Now putting my feel up and Alvin and the Chipmunks i on tv :haha:Click to expand...

Well done on selling the paintings and yes I agree you will be a wonderful mum :cloud9:


----------



## crystal443

Hi lovely :)


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Hi lovely :)

Morning crystal . Great to see you . How's things ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I'm 178 pounds today and trying to get to 170 for my friends wedding in 11 days :haha:dress is really clingy so the more I can lose the better :thumbup:have ordered new shakes online and am expecting them in next few days :thumbup:I've a friend on here who takes them and has had great results so I'm gonna give them a go and hopefully I will too :) kiddies all away to school :cry:house so quiet it's weird . Just me and buddy now . Have some pics from yesterday and this morning will try and load them on . Happy Monday all :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/4ab8d7cc49928a68a087e453ae57ca98_zpsdfd1b449.jpghttps://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/157ec9166218704593d484b1bc087105_zps3bd6c9ab.jpghttps://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/a5d662ce984b83fb33fa86e0a812408d_zps883a42fe.jpghttps://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/33ac1c7355d8cae476b84ce265f7d08e_zps5df043ed.jpghttps://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/898e58dc469aeb0d068d0d6ce75b1714_zpsee873bbd.jpghttps://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/4e773ab0aa2d4e66135dd13777e9ae9a_zpsf02b2912.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Beautiful pics hun :)


----------



## Milty

Oh Bmom your kids are beautiful ...and so are you


----------



## Garnet

Lovely pics of your lovely family! Wow it looks cool there! It has been 97+ the last week here! It sucks! It finally down to 90 today!


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh Bmom your kids are beautiful ...and so are you

Aw thank you sweetie :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Beautiful pics hun :)

Thanks em :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Lovely pics of your lovely family! Wow it looks cool there! It has been 97+ the last week here! It sucks! It finally down to 90 today!

Thanks g and its always cool here lol 23 degrees today and peeps are walking about in their shorts :haha:missed the kids so much today . Have yours settled in school ? :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Hi :wave: Your family is beautiful. You look amazing. Can we see a pic of the new dress? The maxi was cute too! 
Isn't severe AF pain associated with endo? Please consider being checked out. It has been quite a while, no?


----------



## LLbean

You have the cutest kids, I swear. Love the pics and you look fantastic always


----------



## LLbean

I have to say I love that you have a Merida from Brave and also Ron Weasly from HP ...too cute!


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> Hi :wave: Your family is beautiful. You look amazing. Can we see a pic of the new dress? The maxi was cute too!
> Isn't severe AF pain associated with endo? Please consider being checked out. It has been quite a while, no?

Hi Viking :kiss:yes your right I really should go to the docs but i hate it and with not ttc anymore I guess I'm thinking what's the point :shrug:also my doc left and I hate the new one but yes I promise I will make an apt . Will get you a pic of the new dress . I love them both lol but Paul bought me the velvet one :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/e0843da55dbf9eb6faf45c5c121adf20_zpsf7667d42.jpg. New dress obviously not on me :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Va va voom!


----------



## Embo78

That's lovely and would suit your figure so much :)


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics of your lovely family! Wow it looks cool there! It has been 97+ the last week here! It sucks! It finally down to 90 today!
> 
> Thanks g and its always cool here lol 23 degrees today and peeps are walking about in their shorts :haha:missed the kids so much today . Have yours settled in school ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Kids are in school but J. is not adjusting well to full day kindergarten. He is bored! Lord help us! The pre K he was in was interactive and did not sit all day. Sitting in a chair is not his thing we got some hooked on phonics stuff for him. K loves school but someone is snatching hair clips from her. Her hair was a mess on Friday as if someone wanted those clips. I sent note to school about it.


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics of your lovely family! Wow it looks cool there! It has been 97+ the last week here! It sucks! It finally down to 90 today!
> 
> Thanks g and its always cool here lol 23 degrees today and peeps are walking about in their shorts :haha:missed the kids so much today . Have yours settled in school ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Kids are in school but J. is not adjusting well to full day kindergarten. He is bored! Lord help us! The pre K he was in was interactive and did not sit all day. Sitting in a chair is not his thing we got some hooked on phonics stuff for him. K loves school but someone is snatching hair clips from her. Her hair was a mess on Friday as if someone wanted those clips. I sent note to school about it.Click to expand...

Aw poor j :( that's so hard isn't it . My ds lived for his Lego at that age and I think if he didn't have it he would have gone crazy . I hope it gets better for Him and what on earth is someone doing to your poor dd . I would be so mad . Hope you can get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Your kids are gorgeous!!! I love that red hair :) You look gorgeous as always too :hugs::hugs: Love the dress and definitely make an appointment for your doc, I only ever go for fertility related things :shrug: I'm healthy otherwise :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Your kids are gorgeous!!! I love that red hair :) You look gorgeous as always too :hugs::hugs: Love the dress and definitely make an appointment for your doc, I only ever go for fertility related things :shrug: I'm healthy otherwise :haha:

Thanks crystal . I'm very proud of their red hair but ds gets teased at school :growlmad:I tell him they are just jealous :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

ugh what is it with redheads getting teased? My DH is more auburn now but he was a redhead and got teased. I think redheads are gorgeous and I totally agree the blondes and brunettes are so jealous. He'll have girls knocking down the door in a few years :)


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I'm down to 177 1:2 this morning so I've ten days to lose seven and a half pounds :thumbup:think if I get these shakes that's very achievable :thumbup:I'm heading out this morning with a very old friend to town for coffee and gossip . Can't wait . I felt so depressed yesterday at home alone . Kids first full day back was awful and way too long :cry:need to go work at the hospice again to fill up my days .wonder if I can bring buddy with me lol have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Morning :hugs:
Looks like another good day.
Bmom, lurve the dress! What ya got planned for today? Im keeping busy at work. Roll on Friday before I drive myself demented! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jax41

Thought I'd lost you forever! :dohh: Late to the party but here I am stalking....:winkwink:

Love you T!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> Thought I'd lost you forever! :dohh: Late to the party but here I am stalking....:winkwink:
> 
> Love you T!!!! :kiss:

O jax how I've missed you :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> ugh what is it with redheads getting teased? My DH is more auburn now but he was a redhead and got teased. I think redheads are gorgeous and I totally agree the blondes and brunettes are so jealous. He'll have girls knocking down the door in a few years :)

You are so right crystal . I love auburn too :thumbup:how's your dd doing ? Is she still at school ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Morning :hugs:
> Looks like another good day.
> Bmom, lurve the dress! What ya got planned for today? Im keeping busy at work. Roll on Friday before I drive myself demented! :hugs: xxx

Hi Hun :kiss:it's a lovely sunny day . Did some cleaning , walked buddy them had a few hours with my friend then home to chill fir a few hours and make dinner before I go get girls :thumbup:Friday won't be long Hun coming round :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Well as I said before, your kids are beautiful. Especially the red heads


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Well as I said before, your kids are beautiful. Especially the red heads

Aw thanks Liz , that means a lot . How are you my lovely ? How's your job going ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I move my stuff in today ;)

Yeah I left you a message here on the lovely pics the other day and I specifically commented on your red hair kids, love them


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> I move my stuff in today ;)
> 
> Yeah I left you a message here on the lovely pics the other day and I specifically commented on your red hair kids, love them

You did indeed thanks again . Do you have a lot of clients ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I love that you have 2 film star kids :happydance::happydance: 

:growlmad::grr: about the bullying though :nope:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> I love that you have 2 film star kids :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :growlmad::grr: about the bullying though :nope:

:haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Xanth

Popping in to say :hi: xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Xanth said:


> Popping in to say :hi: xxx

Hello . Eeeekkkkkk ten days :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no clients yet but I did get my "office" set up. The clients will come :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







1233574_10151731637369193_860230046_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bravemom

O my Liz that looks fab . I want to come to your office :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I'm down to 175 1/2 this morning :happydance:sooo chuffed with myself . Still wanting to get that 71/2 off for next Thursday . Wish my shakes would hurry up . Will have to fon them if they aren't here today as I ordered them Friday :thumbup:another lovely day today and even thou its seven a.m I have my washing all hung out on the line :haha:my bestie is coming at nine and I can't wait to see her and her baby boy :thumbup:hope everyone is well . Love you ladies :kiss:


----------



## Dylis

:flower:morning I shouldn't have worried DD been up and ready for school since 7 she's very excited and can't wait. I also can't wait to have the house to myself I'll be steam cleaning everything this afternoon.. Bmom also have my washing out although grey and looking like rain :shrug:

LL I'd also come to your office


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> :flower:morning I shouldn't have worried DD been up and ready for school since 7 she's very excited and can't wait. I also can't wait to have the house to myself I'll be steam cleaning everything this afternoon.. Bmom also have my washing out although grey and looking like rain :shrug:
> 
> LL I'd also come to your office

Aw that's great she's happy lol at the steam cleaner come over do mine . Buddy has everything covered in hair lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

My shakes have arrived . I start tomorrow eekkkkk I can't wait :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::coffee::coffee::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Four shakes a day and 250 ml of milk plus 200 Grammes of veg :thumbup:I think that's very doable in a week then my dress will just slip on :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

if anyone can do it it is you


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Four shakes a day and 250 ml of milk plus 200 Grammes of veg :thumbup:I think that's very doable in a week then my dress will just slip on :haha::hugs:

Probably slip off easily too knowing you :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

:rofl: 


Good luck Brave!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Four shakes a day and 250 ml of milk plus 200 Grammes of veg :thumbup:I think that's very doable in a week then my dress will just slip on :haha::hugs:
> 
> Probably slip off easily too knowing you :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha:hopefully lol


----------



## crystal443

Bravemom said:


> Four shakes a day and 250 ml of milk plus 200 Grammes of veg :thumbup:I think that's very doable in a week then my dress will just slip on :haha::hugs:

ooohhhh Good Luck!!!! I think if anyone can do this it will be you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Do you start today hunny? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so my beautiful neice. Is here with me all day y
Today , I've had to put the muzzle on buddy as he was jumping up at her face constantly and I'm frightened he will hurt her . He's fine now and is asleep on her knee bless . Yes I started my shakes today :happydance:I had z blow out last night of coffee and walnut cake and McDonald's and a mars bar lol gaining 11/2 pounds in a day lol so I'm 177 today and I've had a chocolate shake at nine which was yummy and I'm having some tea now :thumbup:I think I'm gonna love these shakes . Thanks embo for introducing me to them :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

What's O up to these days?


I'm glad you like the shakes! :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo she was so good . Here at 8.30 . Played with Sophie's Barbies for a bit . Watched peppa pig , played in garden and watered plants . Took her to park for hour . Home for lunch then she slept for 21/2 hours 12-2.30 then changed her nappy and gave her a sliced apple and cheese then I walked to school with her to get girls and they played in garden till her dad came . She told him no wen he wanted to take her home and started crying :(


----------



## Bravemom

So I had choc shake for breakfast . Curry noodle soup for lunch chilli pack for diner and a dark choc truffa bar and tea late afternoon . Also lots of water lol plus two walks :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so just 1/2 a pound off this morning . I cheated and had some pasta last night with my chilli pack :blush:so I will do better today :thumbup:need to have more water too . You will all be really pleased to hear I'm joining a Pilates class next week :thumbup:can't wait as I've heard it's very good . And thank god it's Friday :happydance::happydance:I'm totally exhausted this morning . Meeting a friend this morning and I'm planning on going out tomorrow night . I'm turning into a right party animal :haha:have a fab weekend everyone . :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Gotta get out and relieve some stress every now and then. I agree...thank goodness its Friday. I didn't work out at all this week cause I was so tired, so obviously doing it before work wasn't gonna happen. I'm definitely doing it next week though.


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Morning all so just 1/2 a pound off this morning . I cheated and had some pasta last night with my chilli pack :blush:so I will do better today :thumbup:need to have more water too . You will all be really pleased to hear I'm joining a Pilates class next week :thumbup:can't wait as I've heard it's very good . And thank god it's Friday :happydance::happydance:I'm totally exhausted this morning . Meeting a friend this morning and I'm planning on going out tomorrow night . I'm turning into a right party animal :haha:have a fab weekend everyone . :hugs:

Yay for pilates, I love it! I got a prenatal pilates DVD, I only do 10 minutes a day but it's hard! And don't forget with pilates it is easy to cheat so if it doesn't hurt you are not doing it right so try harder :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

I thought shagging was good for relieving stress :shrug: not going out :haha:

Sorry I'm not here much, but I'm always thinking about you lovely girl and yea I'm glad it's Friday too, back to school this week and the early mornings are doing my head in :wacko::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Gotta get out and relieve some stress every now and then. I agree...thank goodness its Friday. I didn't work out at all this week cause I was so tired, so obviously doing it before work wasn't gonna happen. I'm definitely doing it next week though.

Hey don't put too much pressure on yourself lovely . A newborn and working and keeping house is hard enough never mind exercise too :sleep::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all so just 1/2 a pound off this morning . I cheated and had some pasta last night with my chilli pack :blush:so I will do better today :thumbup:need to have more water too . You will all be really pleased to hear I'm joining a Pilates class next week :thumbup:can't wait as I've heard it's very good . And thank god it's Friday :happydance::happydance:I'm totally exhausted this morning . Meeting a friend this morning and I'm planning on going out tomorrow night . I'm turning into a right party animal :haha:have a fab weekend everyone . :hugs:
> 
> Yay for pilates, I love it! I got a prenatal pilates DVD, I only do 10 minutes a day but it's hard! And don't forget with pilates it is easy to cheat so if it doesn't hurt you are not doing it right so try harder :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I'm only going anyway because the instructor is a hunk :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:flower: I love pilates and any class is a bonus if someone nice to look at:blush: I found pilates has changed my shape for the better


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> I thought shagging was good for relieving stress :shrug: not going out :haha:
> 
> Sorry I'm not here much, but I'm always thinking about you lovely girl and yea I'm glad it's Friday too, back to school this week and the early mornings are doing my head in :wacko::haha:

Jax I'm so so happy to see you anytime honestly I miss you so much :kiss:early mornings suck and I'm a grumpy bitch :haha:Paul in a huff with me says he isn't getting it enough :blush:so I went got some deep lace hold up stockings today . That should shut him up for a bit :blush:::haha:how are things with you my love ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> :flower: I love pilates and any class is a bonus if someone nice to look at:blush: I found pilates has changed my shape for the better

I just hope I can do it and don't make an ass of myself :haha:what do I need to bring ? Wear ? :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

If you've no gym clothes leggings and t shirt, but need loose but not too loose a top.!!!some moves need toe touching or start on hands and knees and baggy t shirts give wardrobe malfunction.. I do it in socks others prefer bare feet


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Hun so will Lycra leggings and a vest top be ok ? :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Bravemom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I thought shagging was good for relieving stress :shrug: not going out :haha:
> 
> Sorry I'm not here much, but I'm always thinking about you lovely girl and yea I'm glad it's Friday too, back to school this week and the early mornings are doing my head in :wacko::haha:
> 
> Jax I'm so so happy to see you anytime honestly I miss you so much :kiss:early mornings suck and I'm a grumpy bitch :haha:Paul in a huff with me says he isn't getting it enough :blush:so I went got some deep lace hold up stockings today . That should shut him up for a bit :blush:::haha:how are things with you my love ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww, bless your heart T, I'm feeling like an absolute crap friend to all of you here on BnB as I've been AWOL for like 2 months :wacko:

I've been grumpy all week too, what with having to go back to work, get back in the routine, massage Tues/Weds eve 'til 8, I don't like this, I want to be a kept woman!

Col's not doing it with me this month, he's said he can't have another kid born in Sept (all 3 of his are) but I argued the point it's your best month!!

Anyway, we have his son+girlfriend (8 months preg) and grandaughter with us for lunch tomorrow, I've invited them, got to get it over and done with at some point, no ignoring it so wish me luck!! DH's said we'll walk up the pub after for a bottle of something :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax that will be hard for you chum but I will be thinking of you :kiss:are you done with the clomid now ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Morning all so just 1/2 a pound off this morning . I cheated and had some pasta last night with my chilli pack :blush:so I will do better today :thumbup:need to have more water too . You will all be really pleased to hear I'm joining a Pilates class next week :thumbup:can't wait as I've heard it's very good . And thank god it's Friday :happydance::happydance:I'm totally exhausted this morning . Meeting a friend this morning and I'm planning on going out tomorrow night . I'm turning into a right party animal :haha:have a fab weekend everyone . :hugs:
> 
> Yay for pilates, I love it! I got a prenatal pilates DVD, I only do 10 minutes a day but it's hard! And don't forget with pilates it is easy to cheat so if it doesn't hurt you are not doing it right so try harder :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only going anyway because the instructor is a hunk :blush::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::thumbup::blush:



Bravemom said:


> Thanks Hun so will Lycra leggings and a vest top be ok ? :hugs:

Sounds good and take an extra top for warm up/cool down maybe :thumbup:

Jax has anyone told you it doesn't take a year for a baby to be born so you wouldn't get a September baby by shagging this month :wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Lol, BF! :rofl:


Jax.....FXed it happens for you soon...


----------



## Indigo77

BMom...are u exhausted by the time O leaves?


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> BMom...are u exhausted by the time O leaves?

I'm exhausted the next day as I'm still in mummy mode wen shr goes , doing home works making dinner bathing kids , putting them to bed then I go to bed myself but next morning I'm feeling it :sleep:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I'm going to my nieces daughters third birthday today . Big massive bouncy castle and lots of outdoor play and there's torrential rain :growlmad:gutted for her as its been raining all night too . My hubby has also just had a massive go at me for going out tonight and says I'm neglecting the kids :( I'm totally gutted I'm sat crying in the bathroom :cry:he says I'm not cooking good enough meals and the beds should be changed twice a week instead of once a week . I don't know what else to do , I do food shopping every day and cook kids dinner every night . I walk them to school pick them up take them to all their clubs and p has never once done any of that . My kids are all at school and I've lost 92 pounds . I was just trying to get my life back :shrug:is that so bad . I've been a sahm for 17 years and p won't let me work he wants me to be here but not go out at all . I'm fucked then aren't I :( :cry::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh sweetie, sounds like he may be feeling a bit insecure. Maybe he's worried about losing you now that the kids are getting older and you're losing all this weight. 
Not that it excuses speaking to you like that. It's not ok to emotioanally blackmail you when you clearly do everything for your kids and are a fab mum/wife. Sometimes when I read that you're cooking his breakfast etc I think to myself, god gav would love B as a wife!!! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Oh and changing beds twice a week is excessive imo. And unneccessary :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Oh sweetie, sounds like he may be feeling a bit insecure. Maybe he's worried about losing you now that the kids are getting older and you're losing all this weight.
> Not that it excuses speaking to you like that. It's not ok to emotioanally blackmail you when you clearly do everything for your kids and are a fab mum/wife. Sometimes when I read that you're cooking his breakfast etc I think to myself, god gav would love B as a wife!!! :haha:

:haha:thanks em that made me chuckle . I've cancelled tonight as I just can't have anymore hassle . I feel bad but it's easier to live with . He's gone back to bed and I'm sat cooking breakfast and doing the washing :shrug:fucking idiot !!!!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sometimes P can be such a chauvinistic bully :growlmad: I think you should go with Lucy to self defence classes and then tell him what's what. Don't let him bully you (easily said). You are the best mum and him talking to you like this only undermines the confidence you should have in yourself. I'm mad at him on your behalf :growlmad::growlmad:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks m that really means a lot and your right he always making me feel like I'm not good enough just like my mum did and I guess that's why it hurt so much . I'm so lucky to have you all :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry bmom. I agree with the other ladies. And you know me...I don't take no mess so I think you should still go. If that were me I would have looked at hubbs like he was stupid and just walked off, then I wouldn't do a damn thing for him until he actually notices just how much I do and apologized. Like the saying goes...I can show you better than I can tell you. But I can be a right bitch when I want, so maybe my approach is a bit rough to some, lol. You and the kids would be sitting there happy as a lark eating, playing, clean clothes, etc. and he would be pissed not having all that.

But to be honest I think he's a bit insecure too. At this point he's probably very set in his ways and the change of you losing all this weight and then going out on top of it probably makes him think "why does she need to go out all the time all dressed up". Which granted you don't go out all the time, but I'm sure it's more than before you lost the weight. Lets face it, you're hot and he knows it, and he doesn't want anyone else playing his toys so to speak, which is understandable BUT he has to realize that being a SAHM is a full time job that doesn't end at 5 and sometimes you need a little bit of time for you. He also has to learn to trust you and know that you love him and want him and that's not gonna change.

Now go pick out an even shorter tighter dress to wear tonight so P can have a heart attack, lol! No but seriously I hope you change your mind and go enjoy yourself.


----------



## Garnet

Wss^^ yah don't let anyone bully you! I would tell him that too and if he wants the sheets changed 2x a week , he should do it!


----------



## LLbean

I agree, he must me afraid to lose you but lashing out like that would only make it happen faster in my opinion.

From experience I tell you DO NOT ALLOW him to bring you down like that. My first husband was like that and I was so young I got sucked into it and truly believed no one would ever want me but him. It got uglier than that too. The yelling in my face became a daily thing.... T, until I noticed myself plotting his death I didn't realize how bad it was. You need your freedom, that does not mean a divorce, but you need your time with yourself on your own out and about.


----------



## Bravemom

He's apologised but I'm still very very cross with Him . Dd has a cold and sore throat and took her period today so I kinda feel bad leaving her now . Don't know what to do but we have torrential rain so it's best a night in at the tv I think but I may still change my mind :thumbup:thanks ladies I love you all fir being here for me and wanting to kick Paul's ass :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Ok I've thought about it and I've told him !!!!!im going out !!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Nice!


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Good girl. Your DH would pass out if he just knew what I would do to him!:growlmad:

It's really hard for me to hear this. I know my culture is not the norm and that men are usually dominant but this is ridiculous. 

Send DH to me and I'll whip his a$$ in shape for you!


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> Good girl. Your DH would pass out if he just knew what I would do to him!:growlmad:
> 
> It's really hard for me to hear this. I know my culture is not the norm and that men are usually dominant but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Send DH to me and I'll whip his a$$ in shape for you!

Get in line! :grr:


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Ok I've thought about it and I've told him !!!!!im going out !!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs:

That's our girl! :winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

I'm glad you went out :thumbup: I too am in a more traditional role as in I do everything here plus I work from home and DH brings home the bacon but he would never dare tell me how to run the house...tbh I'd kick his ass. We chose this life so the kids would always have someone here, which is probably why you are home as well but that doesn't mean your chained to the house.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ladies . Love you all so much :kiss:milty he's on his way :plane::plane::haha:


----------



## Embo78

Did you have a good night hun?


----------



## Bravemom

Afternoon all . Had a really good night . Lots of vodka and lots and lots of dancing . We were out for six hours and hubby doesn't allow me to get taxis home so he came got me at two in the morning . He drove home so fast I was sick in the car over him . Holy shit he went mad and I must have ate some nuts with my vodka and lime and yea they were all there too :blush:he practically threw me from the car lol and I came straight in and washed my clothes and his trousers and crawled into bed . He hasn't really spoke much to me all day and yea I'm a disgrace but hell I'm happy with that . Loved getting dressed up to go out and loved all the laughs and dancing and all the attention :blush:met up with my brother and sil and my brothers friend and they stayed with us all night too . Made a big fry up for kids . Done all the washing . Cleaned the bathroom and kitchen . Hoovered whole house and brushed up leaves from garden and yard and removed all buddy's poops . Bluergh . Just put on a silverside roast in the oven . Peeled a bag of spuds and cut the cabbage carrots and broccoli up :thumbup:just to do my ironing and dans homework with Him and that's me for the night . Weighed myself this morning and I'm same as yesterday . Had a shake for breakfast and I'm eating veg and my curry pack for dinner :thumbup:looking forward to the wedding on Thursday and hubby starting to like me again :haha::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

LOL! I'm glad you had a good night last night. We'll just say it was payback for your hubby getting cross with you yesterday. And it's really his fault for driving so fast...if the cops don't ticket you, your wife be sick on you, lol. That's how we'll rationalize it anyway. Sounds like a wonderful night!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> LOL! I'm glad you had a good night last night. We'll just say it was payback for your hubby getting cross with you yesterday. And it's really his fault for driving so fast...if the cops don't ticket you, your wife be sick on you, lol. That's how we'll rationalize it anyway. Sounds like a wonderful night!

:haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: what are you like lol :haha:

Glad you had a good night though!


----------



## Bravemom

Bf I'm a disgrace ..... That's what I am :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Bf I'm a disgrace ..... That's what I am :haha:

:thumbup::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh my. Haven't drank that much in ages to be sick! Hope you had fun though!


----------



## Indigo77

Lol BMom! :haha:

I'm so glad you had a good time & I'm equally pleased you barfed all over him...:haha:


----------



## LLbean

as the song from Chicago says...
&#9834; He had it coming, he had it coming
He only had himself to blame
If you'd have been there, if you'd have seen it
I betcha you would have done the same &#9835;


----------



## Viking15

:rofl: at LL! Good one! 
Brave your hubby can be such a caveman. I'm glad you went and had a wonderful time :happydance: It's good to recharge your batteries. :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> as the song from Chicago says...
> &#9834; He had it coming, he had it coming
> He only had himself to blame
> If you'd have been there, if you'd have seen it
> I betcha you would have done the same &#9835;

:haha:you will have me singing this all day now :haha:love it lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Bonnie1990 said:


> Oh my. Haven't drank that much in ages to be sick! Hope you had fun though!

Had bonnie :kiss:and yes it was so much fun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Lol BMom! :haha:
> 
> I'm so glad you had a good time & I'm equally pleased you barfed all over him...:haha:

:haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> :rofl: at LL! Good one!
> Brave your hubby can be such a caveman. I'm glad you went and had a wonderful time :happydance: It's good to recharge your batteries. :hugs:

He def is a caveman . And unfortunately I've spent too long being his cave girl :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . So p is still being all arsey with me . I hate hate hate things being like this but just have to wait till he gets over it . Kiddies all gone to school and its just me and buddy boy . I've plans for every day this week so I'm staying in today to clean and get in the food shopping and make a few nice dinners . I'm in agony this morning with piles :blush:don't know if its the shakes that's bunging me up or what but they are so painful so I need to go to the chemist as soon as I've showered etc to get some cream . Weight is still the same thus morning so I'm gonna follow the diet 100 percent for three days to see if i can shift another few pounds :thumbup:anyways I'm still gonna feel good in my new dress and heels no matter what :thumbup:have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I use sennakot hun. It works overnight and is quite gentle so no tummy cramps :thumbup:

Sorry DH is being arsey :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em . Do you get like that with the shakes ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I do chick. But I get like that anyway so wasn't sure if it was the shakes!


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> I do chick. But I get like that anyway so wasn't sure if it was the shakes!

Ugh so painful . Trying to drink as much as possible too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . I'm so excited its only another two days till my friends wedding . I can't wait to see her &#10084;lost another two pounds this morning and I think if I could go to the loo I would lose another two :haha:really really badly constipated and its so uncomfortable :( . Raining here today in Belfast but I think it's to brighten up . Right need to go make the lunches breakfasts and breaks :thumbup:have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like you definitely need something for that blockage bmom. Get yourself sorted :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Bmom have you tried prunes?


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Bmom have you tried prunes?

No Hun but I've a tin in the kitchen :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Magnesium will do the trick! There is a powder you can buy called Natural Calm (you drink it) and also a bath in Epsom salts would help

https://naturalvitality.com/natural-calm/


----------



## Indigo77

Dried apricots work, too! :loo:


----------



## Butterfly67

You let it all out yet T? :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Did u take a dump yet, T? :loo:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: I hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

You ok bmom? Where you gone? :hugs::shrug::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

:wave: Sorry just a quick pop in.....I have been so busy and much going on......will have more time tomorrow to catch up on everyone and update my journal. Love you ladies......sorry I've been gone so long :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## LLbean

hmmmm starting to worry about T, not like her to go this quiet


----------



## Indigo77

Not like her at all....:nope:

Can anyone text her?


----------



## No Doubt

She pm'ed me her number, but I'm in the US.


----------



## Indigo77

Me too


----------



## LLbean

I will iMessage her and see


----------



## Indigo77

Might be too late over there right now


----------



## crystal443

hmmm, has been on Facebook lately? Because I haven't see much of her tbh...hope all is ok with her. 

Liz if you get on to her let us know :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

It's 3:18 am in London if that helps :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

no word back yet...


----------



## Milty

Thinking of you T


----------



## Dylis

:flower: hi B hope your ok and that the wedding was all good with nice weather


----------



## Butterfly67

I was going to text her last night but it was a bit late so have just done it now. :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi ladies and I'm so sorry for worrying you all :cry:my constipation never cured itself and unfortunately I have been in so much pain as I had piles :blush:they ending up bursting and bleeding and I required minor surgery to block of the blood supply :cry:I've been in so much pain it's been unbearable . My friends wedding was yesterday and it was lovely but I had another infection after my surgery and am on antibiotics now so had to be very careful yesterday . Paul booked us into the best suite in the hotel and we managed to enjoy ourselves . Have loads of pics . I'm in the bath right now so will upload later . Thinking of you three today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ah haha that was the pic then lol. Lovely to have a night in the best suite, maybe P has redeemed himself a small amount :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Are you out of pain now? sounds nasty you poor thing :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh bugger! Hope you're ok B. Was worried about you :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No bf I'm still pretty tender but have strong pain relief . Very tired today and already can't wait till bedtime :sleep:


----------



## LLbean

yikes, sorry to hear T. Hope you feel better. Yeah I had my surgery a few years back and I am so glad I did.


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Oh bugger! Hope you're ok B. Was worried about you :hugs:

Thanks em :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> yikes, sorry to hear T. Hope you feel better. Yeah I had my surgery a few years back and I am so glad I did.

Have you had and trouble since surgery Liz ? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I'm sorry BM hope you feel better! What is Piles, is it hemoroids?


----------



## LLbean

Bravemom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yikes, sorry to hear T. Hope you feel better. Yeah I had my surgery a few years back and I am so glad I did.
> 
> Have you had and trouble since surgery Liz ? :hugs:Click to expand...

nope, not once! and yes Garnet, Hems... I had them and a fissure as well!


----------



## Bravemom

Ouch Liz it's so sore isn't it :cry::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep I had the op too about 6 years ago and only very minor problems since and very recently. Bizarrely I also had the op a few days before my BFs wedding when I was bridesmaid :wacko:


----------



## peanutpup

ohhh bmom so sorry you are going through this :nope: :hugs::hugs: hun I hope the recovery is quick and please sleep....you need it to heal......P can hold down the fort for you......you need to look after yourself. Take care love...thinking of you :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

What kinda Operation ladies? Only asking cause been having problems in that region too!


----------



## LLbean

Operation they go in and cut them and stitch I guess. Do NOT do the rubber band stuff though, that to me was a million times worse than the hems themselves! Never again. I was literally begging to just die already. Not pretty. Apparently other people do well, but for me and everyone else in my family it's not.


----------



## LLbean

T I swear, I have a really big pain threshold but some times my hubby had to drive and I would be on the passenger seat contorting and trying to find a tolerable position.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh gosh bmom. I'm sorry to hear all of that. I know that has to be uncomfortable and right before your friends wedding. Hope you heal up soon though.


----------



## Indigo77

Feel better, T. :hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone and I'm still in so much pain . Liz that's what they did . The rubber band thing and I still can't sit down without being in agony :cry:I can go get them stapled or stitched next week . I'm terrified but I'm in so so much pain already and my only relief is Wen im in the bath :shrug:I think I'm gonna call my doc on Monday and just go for it . Staples up your ass. Omg it's terrifying :haha:and funny all at the same time :cry:drinking loads of water and using the cream and taking the pain relief :thumbup:it's all I can do :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:cry: :hug: xxx


----------



## Indigo77

Sounds miserable! :nope:


----------



## Milty

Oh T stay in the bath if you have too. I hate the idea of you in pain. Can they give you stronger pain meds?


----------



## LLbean

The pain I had with the bands was a muscle in there spasming so it's not fun. Only a certain muscle relaxing blue pill would do the trick....I can't recall the name but if I find the old prescription bottle I will tell you what it is. For me not even the baths were doing it. Have the surgery! Much better I promise. First few days are weird but then you are golden. I didn't do staples


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks milty and Liz &#10084;tablets helping me sleep so I slept a bit then took buddy for a walk and feel a bit better .my diet and exercise has gone to shit too and I'm sure I've easy gained 4 pounds but ATM there's not a thing I can do :shrug::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Just rest and take care of yourself. The diet can wait and you're disciplined enough it won't be hard to get back into it.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Hun . How's your beautiful son ? He must be getting so big . I would love to see a pic &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

He is doing well, had his first cold a couple weeks ago, but he's fine now and handled it well. He is getting big. He weighs 15lbs now! He'll be 4mths on the 2nd. I have to post some pics soon. People are asking for them on my journal. I've been slacking on that, lol. But I'll post some soon...I swear...really, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

Would love to see Him . My friends ds is three months and weighs 15 pounds too . He's really big and sleeps all night . He's already in age 6-9 months clothes :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah just take it easy bmom and don't worry about the diet, just get yourself sorted :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks m And for once I'm actually gonna do what the doc says as I'm in so much pain lol am usually so stubborn although the mess in the house is driving me nuts and if its a good day tomorrow I'm gonna go sit on the beach :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes, you are a stubborn :mamafy: now just rest :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes, you are a stubborn :mamafy: now just rest :haha: :hugs:

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so my lovely friend af decided to visit during the night :growlmad:just what I need :dohh:heading to church with girls this morning and then to my aunts then will either be beach or movies depending on the weather . My wash basket is full and I need to get kids uniforms done for tomorrow .other than that I'm doing not much else :thumbup:so I've def gained four pounds but af is here so hopefully it's really only two lol aw well I will worry about that once I'm better . How's everyone ? Any weekend plans ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn AF for showing up :growlmad:

I'm being a lazy :mamafy: :haha: haven't even got dressed yet! 

Should start sorting some stuff out in the house I suppose :coffee:


----------



## Bravemom

Ladies it's with a very heavy heart that I must tell you I've just lost my twelfth angel :cry:had major pains today and passed a huge clot and tissue . I seriously thought it was the piles and went to A&E , to my amazement a pregnancy test was positive but nothing else , :( my womb is empty and now my heart . I passed more blood and tissue at hospital and a miscarriage has been diagnosed :cry:o dear god why did this have to happen to me again . I'm angry I'm sad I'm devastated :( I can't cope , I'd gave up ttc , wtf :cry::cry:I'm 46 and I had honestly gave up any hope whatsoever . My minds a mess, my body is broken . :nope:


----------



## No Doubt

Oh bmom. I am so sorry. I know that is not easy for you, especially because you had let go of ttc and were trying to move on. Just take some time for yourself hun. I know no words will help, but we're here if you need us.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Oh bmom. I am so sorry. I know that is not easy for you, especially because you had let go of ttc and were trying to move on. Just take some time for yourself hun. I know no words will help, but we're here if you need us.

:cry:thanks Hun , I'm still in shock , how did this happen ? Why didn't I know :shrug::nope:why am I such a mess :cry::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

You're not a mess hun. Don't be so hard on yourself. You didn't know cause you weren't looking for it. Don't blame yourself for this.


----------



## Viking15

Oh Brave :cry: massive :hugs: I'm so sorry you have been in so much pain. Sounds awful. And another angel. I don't even know what to say. It's so unfair. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no hon, I have no words :cry::cry: I'm so sorry. Massive :hug: xxxxxxx


----------



## Embo78

Omg hunny. I am so so sorry to hear this. Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

So sorry lovely lady :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm so very sorry, T. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

:(


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone . I'm numb this morning ......


----------



## Embo78

You were the first thing I thought of when I opened my eyes this morning. I feel so bad that this happened to you after you made the heartbreaking decision to stop ttc. 

Hope you're being kind to yourself today mrs :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Sending you lots of love this morning :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> You were the first thing I thought of when I opened my eyes this morning. I feel so bad that this happened to you after you made the heartbreaking decision to stop ttc.
> 
> Hope you're being kind to yourself today mrs :hugs:

Aw em bless you :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Sending you lots of love this morning :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> xxx

Thanks three and you too :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

More :hug: coming your way xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Morning . I m tired and dizzy and my boobs hurt but my piles feel better and I'm going to the loo without any pain . Kids all at school and hubby has a really busy week so I'm all alone with Buddy . Sil has asked me out for lunch but its five hours away so I will see how I feel . Gonna have a bath and get dressed anyway . I'm still in shock tbh . It's all so hard to take In and my first priority now is birth control . I can't and won't go thru this again . My heart is broke into a thousand pieces . Love you all :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah 5 hours is a bit far :nope:

Yep, birth control is a good idea, just don't want tosee you going through this again :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah 5 hours is a bit far :nope:
> 
> Yep, birth control is a good idea, just don't want tosee you going through this again :nope::hugs::hugs:

Didn't go to lunch just snuggled on the setee with duvet and buddy all day :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> :hugs:

Thanks Liz . How's your training going ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no clients yet...they will show


----------



## Milty

Oh Bmom:hugs:

Please be easy on yourself


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> no clients yet...they will show

They will Hun and then once you get Your first client you will be snowed under with dozens more :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh Bmom:hugs:
> 
> Please be easy on yourself

Aw thanks milty . I'm taking all my pain relief and resting so I'm doing ok . How are you ? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm doing ok. I'm swamped at work so it's a good distraction from my symptoms. I'm hopping I only have to do 1 three month round.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> I'm doing ok. I'm swamped at work so it's a good distraction from my symptoms. I'm hopping I only have to do 1 three month round.

One three month round of what ? Clomid ? Hope work isn't too hard Hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Wet rainy windy and cold . Having coffee with a friend for a few hours and planning my dd's birthday party on Sunday today :thumbup:feeling crappy and emotional . Hope I manage to hold it all together . Didn't tell anyone at all except for you what happened so its much harder to stay upbeat . Need some baby pics to cheer me up so please post them here everyone :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Oh hun i'm so so sorry your going through such a heartbreaking time :cry: it's so unfair, no one deserves this :hugs:. 

Take care of yourself & make sure you get plenty of rest :hug:


----------



## Indigo77

I hope Buddy is giving u loads of cuddles xoxox


----------



## Viking15

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> Oh hun i'm so so sorry your going through such a heartbreaking time :cry: it's so unfair, no one deserves this :hugs:.
> 
> Take care of yourself & make sure you get plenty of rest :hug:

Shellie hi &#10084;I've missed you and thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> I hope Buddy is giving u loads of cuddles xoxox

He hasn't left my side :( bless him :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> :hugs:

Hi Viking and thanks for popping by , I'm getting there slowly . Have my beautiful neice tomorrow for the day so I should be kept busy :thumbup:still really tired and bleeding just lightly now . Paul's way of looking after me is to feed me . :munch::munch::munch::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:: Sorry I haven't been around much but I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## Milty

Bravemom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok. I'm swamped at work so it's a good distraction from my symptoms. I'm hopping I only have to do 1 three month round.
> 
> One three month round of what ? Clomid ? Hope work isn't too hard Hun :hugs:Click to expand...

No actually Lupron. It's part of my treatment. I'm currently in a state if menopause.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok. I'm swamped at work so it's a good distraction from my symptoms. I'm hopping I only have to do 1 three month round.
> 
> One three month round of what ? Clomid ? Hope work isn't too hard Hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No actually Lupron. It's part of my treatment. I'm currently in a state if menopause.Click to expand...

How's that going for you Hun ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks three and no worries you've had a lot going on . Please don't apologise :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Have my neice today so it's a busy day . Her and buddy are fighting over my knee lol I've had to put his muzzle on as he's pretty snappy with her and she insists on poking him in the face and likes to inspect his teeth :haha:horrible rainy day and def a house day for us all . Watching peppa pig eating custard creams and drinking tea is def the way forward :thumbup:laters :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom




----------



## threebirds

That sounds like a good kinda day & v cute pic xxxxx


----------



## roonsma

Stalking brave! You and I lost the same amount of weight (unfortunately I'm now piling it back on but for a good cause) 

Sorry about your losses, it's tough going isn't it :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw hi rach so happy you are here &#10084;I'm scared to weigh myself lol last week I was down to 12.3 and I know I have easy put on six pounds my jeans are getting tight and my belly is wobbling over my pants :blush:I need to be really strict and start again . Maybe Monday :blush:well done on your weight loss . How did you do it and congrats again :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

B I'm so so sorry :cry::cry: words fail to me........devastated for you......big (((HUGS))) so hard to see you go through this......wish there was something I could do........always in my thoughts lovely:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Bravemom said:


> Aw hi rach so happy you are here &#10084;I'm scared to weigh myself lol last week I was down to 12.3 and I know I have easy put on six pounds my jeans are getting tight and my belly is wobbling over my pants :blush:I need to be really strict and start again . Maybe Monday :blush:well done on your weight loss . How did you do it and congrats again :hugs:

Thank you :flower: I lost my weight with Weight Watchers and will be doing it all over again :wacko: I've put on ALOT, i'd say a couple of stone, maybe more. I can't face the scales. Anyhow, i'm just going with it :thumbup: Six lbs is nothing Brave, you can call at least a couple of that water retention :thumbup: Don't push yourself, look at the bigger picture, SIX stone is a huge achievment :kiss:


----------



## Milty

Oh Brave it's going that's about all I can say. I have to admit my side effects have been more minor than most I've seen blogging so I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## crystal443

Milty, it gets better over the next few weeks :thumbup:

Hi Bmom, lovely pic :) she is so cute!!


----------



## LLbean

Is that Olivia? Good grief! How do they group so fast?


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> That sounds like a good kinda day & v cute pic xxxxx

Hi Hun hope your ok . Waiting is so hard ...:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> B I'm so so sorry :cry::cry: words fail to me........devastated for you......big (((HUGS))) so hard to see you go through this......wish there was something I could do........always in my thoughts lovely:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks my little peanut . It just wasn't meant to be for me :cry:I've missed you :( :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

roonsma said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Aw hi rach so happy you are here &#10084;I'm scared to weigh myself lol last week I was down to 12.3 and I know I have easy put on six pounds my jeans are getting tight and my belly is wobbling over my pants :blush:I need to be really strict and start again . Maybe Monday :blush:well done on your weight loss . How did you do it and congrats again :hugs:
> 
> Thank you :flower: I lost my weight with Weight Watchers and will be doing it all over again :wacko: I've put on ALOT, i'd say a couple of stone, maybe more. I can't face the scales. Anyhow, i'm just going with it :thumbup: Six lbs is nothing Brave, you can call at least a couple of that water retention :thumbup: Don't push yourself, look at the bigger picture, SIX stone is a huge achievment :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks rach and your right I need to remember how far I've come and how little I have left to lose :thumbup:still looking another 21 pounds off and I'm def doing 100 percent shakes come Monday .me and em and everyone else will be here for you come the time you need to start your weight loss journey Hun :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh Brave it's going that's about all I can say. I have to admit my side effects have been more minor than most I've seen blogging so I guess I'm lucky.

Aw Hun hope it gets easier :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Milty, it gets better over the next few weeks :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Bmom, lovely pic :) she is so cute!!

. Hi crystal how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Is that Olivia? Good grief! How do they group so fast?

It is Indeed she's almost two now :) :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

wow...I guess she is....wow I've been at it for so long I've lost track of time!

She is adorable


----------



## Bravemom

Afternoon. Busy day today getting my daughters party sorted for Sunday . Cakes buns sandwiches jellies sausage rolls pizzas and cookies all to be made lol got most of her presents bought and hubby took me for lunch and dessert :blush:I'm stuffed , had meatballs and champ then strawberry pavlova :) so nice . Am def starting the shakes Monday before I have to buy the next size up in my clothes . So I had my beautiful neice yesterday and poor buddy was traumatised as he sat whilst she put pretend make up on him . :haha:I have a pic so will post it ASAP . Right I need to go pick up kids and its swimming lessons today too . Have a great weekend :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom




----------



## Bravemom




----------



## LLbean

wow so cute...tell her to stop growing so fast!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mmm and look at that dessert :haha::thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Have a fantastic day Bmom! :hugs::hugs::kiss: miss you tons!:hugs: just me and dd this weekend as dh is on fishing trip:happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> Have a fantastic day Bmom! :hugs::hugs::kiss: miss you tons!:hugs: just me and dd this weekend as dh is on fishing trip:happydance:

Aww I miss you too Hun . Have a great day . Fishing sounds lovely too :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Awww....Buddy seems to be such a good boy! 

OG is such a little lady already!


----------



## threebirds

Mmmm dessert :) looks delish. Ive been naughty too, had the nicest gluten free choc cake last night with strawberries & cream.

How are you doing Bmom? :hugs:

We are visiting family this wkend, good but tired. Home today tho xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone I'm totally shattered . My dd was 11 today :) had a party and then had her friends over for the day . I've just finished a pile of ironing and I have 30 mins till bedtime routine . My thighs feel like I've had a workout :sleep:been so good last two days with food and im starting shakes in morning :thumbup:weigh in tomorrow so hopefully I haven't gained as much as I think :blush:will post some pics of dd party tomorrow :thumbup:hope you all had a good day :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all&#10084; am missing everyone . My thread seems to have died a death :( c :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

I think it's quiet all over bnb bmom :hugs:

Be careful on the shakes. Maybe have some fibrogel sachets as well to keep you regular or else eat some dried apricots or is it orange juice that helps as well?

Sounds like you had a lovely busy day with dds birthday yesterday :cake: :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> I think it's quiet all over bnb bmom :hugs:
> 
> Be careful on the shakes. Maybe have some fibrogel sachets as well to keep you regular or else eat some dried apricots or is it orange juice that helps as well?
> 
> Sounds like you had a lovely busy day with dds birthday yesterday :cake: :happydance:

O I'm glad you reminded me about that yes I need to get some fibre as I think that's what happened before . Good luck with your apt today . I think your preg is going really quickly :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Bravemom said:


> View attachment 675129

oh my this looks sooooo good!!

It is quiet on bnb in general right now, wonder where everyone is going? :cry:


----------



## No Doubt

I think bnb is dead right now too. How are you doing?

I've lost those stubborn few lbs and managed to shave off an additional 10 so far. Only 10 more to my goal!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I think bnb is dead right now too. How are you doing?
> 
> I've lost those stubborn few lbs and managed to shave off an additional 10 so far. Only 10 more to my goal!

Omg well done you :happydance::happydance:I'm up to 1801/2 :blush::dohh:need to get my head around the no snacking after six thing :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675129
> 
> 
> oh my this looks sooooo good!!
> 
> It is quiet on bnb in general right now, wonder where everyone is going? :cry:Click to expand...

I don't know but I wish they would all come back :cry:I miss them . How are you crystal ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Been really good today and walked around town for three hours plus did a big shop in tescos :thumbup:drank loads and I'm hoping wen I weigh myself in the morning I've lost a few pounds :)


----------



## Indigo77

Can't wait to see the bday pics! 

:hug:


----------



## Bravemom




----------



## Bravemom

Sorry my iPad not working so doing this on my fon so pics sideways


----------



## Milty

Ohh she is so cute!!

I love Birthdays!!


----------



## Dylis

Cake looked good , was it a panda did you make it??? Hope the weight is good this morning I'm thinking doing some shakes for a couple of days to get my last few lbs off


----------



## Butterfly67

Don't weigh yourself every day is my two-faced advice :haha: my weight chart looks like a long mountain range :dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Bravemom said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675129
> 
> 
> oh my this looks sooooo good!!
> 
> It is quiet on bnb in general right now, wonder where everyone is going? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know but I wish they would all come back :cry:I miss them . How are you crystal ? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm good :) Trying to stay busy and all that fun stuff :hugs: Your DD cake was very cute:thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxx. Xxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

No weight loss today and hubby has taken an early day to take me to lunch and movies . Have a feeling today with food isnt going to end well :blush:can't wait thou as I've been wanting a day out with him on my own for a while :hugs:hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Just go enjoy yourself


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Just go enjoy yourself

I did Liz but just had soup and chicken it was yummy . Movie was amazing :thumbup:Whitehouse down :thumbup:really enjoyed it . Hiw are you ? Any joy with work ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

your pics are lovely as usuall BTW

All is well, I think I may have landed my first client yesterday too! so that is exciting. I have a couple more also coming up so I should be gearing up soon.

Also hubby knows about me doing the fertility massages so he says we can keep doing those but not forever...his words "next year we may have to try something more aggressive" LOL I have no idea what he means by that, perhaps he means donor egg. I was hoping it would work with my own but I know at my age now they wouldn't want to do IVF with mine...which sucks because we could have done a few more before and used my eggs and I am certain it would have happened then... oh well. Lets see what the future holds now


----------



## Bravemom

Brilliant news on the new clients . Once word gets around how amazing you are you will be bombarded .:thumbup: That's exciting Liz I didn't realise you where thinking of de but I think it's a great idea . So many people on here hAve got their rainbows thru it and there was a stage that I was so desperate I was almost gonna do it alone as hubby wouldn't agree with me to do it . O Liz I'm very excited for you and you never know the fertility massages could do the job before then . Praying for your little miracle :cloud9::hugs::hugs:if I had one wish it would be for all my Bnb friends to have their much deserved babies :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

thanks so much T... I really hope the massages do the trick. I was all for the DE before but now for some reason I'm just praying it's my own


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> thanks so much T... I really hope the massages do the trick. I was all for the DE before but now for some reason I'm just praying it's my own

No matter what happens Liz it will be yours and so loved and so wanted :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

thank you. Yes indeed :D

Love you T!


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> thank you. Yes indeed :D
> 
> Love you T!

Love you too :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:hugs2:


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

]Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Awesome! Please tell me your brave is going with you as well. Will he be a Viking? Love it!


----------



## Bravemom

Yes he is and yes he's dressing up :) can't wait :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Hello honey :hi: 

Stalking.......


----------



## crystal443

Love it!!!! You'll look great for Halloween :hugs: Kids looked like they were having a great time:)

Liz, you'll have a better chance without IVF anyway, the drugs for IVF produce lower quality eggs so stay on your path :) As for being more aggressive next year, it will give you time to try with the fertility massage and see what happens. If not, you might be ready to think about DE. Honestly, you'll do things when your ready and not a second sooner so just enjoy the journey :hugs: your going to be a mum again there's no doubt about it.


----------



## Milty

You are looking good Bmom!


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## Bravemom

Sparkly said:


> Hello honey :hi:
> 
> Stalking.......

Aw your girls in that pic &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> You are looking good Bmom!

Thanks milty . You feeling any better ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Love it!!!! You'll look great for Halloween :hugs: Kids looked like they were having a great time:)
> 
> Liz, you'll have a better chance without IVF anyway, the drugs for IVF produce lower quality eggs so stay on your path :) As for being more aggressive next year, it will give you time to try with the fertility massage and see what happens. If not, you might be ready to think about DE. Honestly, you'll do things when your ready and not a second sooner so just enjoy the journey :hugs: your going to be a mum again there's no doubt about it.

Agree with all of this Liz and yes you will be a mum again :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Getting my roots redone today and I can't wait :) looking forward to a few hours of pampering :) gutted to say I had Indian last night fir dinner . Chicken korma pilau rice and nan bread :blush:oops :haha:178 pounds today . Still another 26 pounds to goal . I'm never gonna get there :sleep:
How's everyone doing ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning bmom, love the outfit :thumbup: mmm chicken korma :munch: 

Indi lol at your new avatar :haha: did you get some last night then? :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

:haha:Indy you are crazy ha ha love it


----------



## Indigo77

I'm going to have a nephew! :wohoo:

:hi:


You'll get there, T....don't think u need to lose more weight, though...u skinny!


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> I'm going to have a nephew! :wohoo:
> 
> :hi:
> 
> 
> You'll get there, T....don't think u need to lose more weight, though...u skinny!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:brilliant news :) :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Indy and I'm very happy tiyr out your news :) :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/c0688239ccb571dcd921ff33e11877a3_zps6c1e38b2.jpg. So I got my roots done and fringe trimmed ,feeling a bit better ,also walked to abd from hairdressers ,took me 21/2 hours there and back :thumbup:That's my exercise for the day :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Beautiful :)


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Beautiful :)

Aw thanks em ,have a new hairdresser so was a bit nervous :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

booo I missed the pic


----------



## Bravemom

It's back :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely bmom and blimey that's a long walk. You ever thought about running, maybe doing a half marathon? :flower:


----------



## LLbean

nope, this is what I see
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Lovely bmom and blimey that's a long walk. You ever thought about running, maybe doing a half marathon? :flower:

No never lol I love walking thou . As long as my knees are ok :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Liz I've text it to you lol


----------



## LLbean

Thank you...LOVELY!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Missed it

Boo hoo


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxx Lol


----------



## Bravemom

Hi maryanne :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Stunning! :thumbup:

Almost makes me want to go blond!


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Stunning! :thumbup:
> 
> Almost makes me want to go blond!

Don't do it lol the upkeep of it is crazy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Nice hair do Missy!


----------



## crystal443

Love it Bmom :) You look fantastic!!


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks garnet and crystal . I love it and its still sitting nice this morning which is a bonus lol :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning so my beautiful neice is here for the day :thumbup:my ds is off school too as he came home from School with a sore shoulder and apparently him and another boy were messing in the corridor and the other boy fell on top of him . He was complaining all evening so I brought him to hospital to get it x rayed but thank god no breakages and they gave him a sling :thumbup:he's slept all night and I'm gonna take my mum my neice and ds out to a garden centre for brunch as it was my mums birthday and no one brought her out so today's a good a day as any . No weight loss today again and I'm thinking I just need to get into really good cardio exercise instead :thumbup:anyway need to go wake the two girls . Have a great day and thank god it's almost the weekend :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Sounds like you have a lovely day ahead :)

Have you thought about doing the shred? We could be shred buddies!


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Sounds like you have a lovely day ahead :)
> 
> Have you thought about doing the shred? We could be shred buddies!

I have thought about it and it scares the life outta me :haha:maybe I will order it online :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I've never heard of the shred but it sounds exhausting :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

The shred?


----------



## Bravemom

It's called the 30 day shred Indy and its exercises you do every day for a month it's meant to be a killer but have amazing results :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sounds like I wouldn't last 3 minutes. :haha:


----------



## Viking15

:wave: Sorry I'm a crap stalker.


----------



## crystal443

Hope you had a lovely day out, it sounded nice :)


----------



## threebirds

Hi Bmom :hugs: hi everyone :wave:
Glad its Friday, what ya up to today? X


----------



## Bravemom

Hi girls . Sorry I've been AWOL . Went out last night so afternoon was me getting my hair tan and make up done :haha:today's been busy doing cleaning and gardening and taking girls and buddy out . I'm knackered and had a quick nap on the setee with buddy . Hubby staining all the decking in garden and I'm making pizzas and salad for dinner . Tonight will be ice cream and popcorn and Saturday night tv then an early night . Hopefully tomorrow is another good day and we can get a day out with picnic and a big walk thru the forest . How's everyone else ? How's your weekend? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hey T!
gotta a yummy recipe for u if you like pumpkin!
1 tub lite whip cream
1 small can pumpkin 
1 pkg of vanilla pudding
mix those three ingredients up
put in graham cracker pie shell
and sprinkle with pumpkin pie spice
put in freezer to harden a bit.

it is sooo darn yummy it almost did not make it to pie shell!


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Hey T!
> gotta a yummy recipe for u if you like pumpkin!
> 1 tub lite whip cream
> 1 small can pumpkin
> 1 pkg of vanilla pudding
> mix those three ingredients up
> put in graham cracker pie shell
> and sprinkle with pumpkin pie spice
> put in freezer to harden a bit.
> 
> it is sooo darn yummy it almost did not make it to pie shell!

I had to laugh at this garnet as I don't think you can get a single one of those ingredients over here :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Really? Don't tell me you don't have pumpkin lattes?


----------



## Butterfly67

I don't drink coffee so I don't really know :wacko:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw garnet it sounds so delicious . I'm gutted I can't make it but thanks so much for thinking of me .we do get pumpkin spices lattes at Starbucks and I love them :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet is that under Rasha's diet? ;-)


----------



## Garnet

No but hubby loves and kids love it! I got ingredients WF so organic as possible. I also ran 2 miles yesterday!


----------



## Bravemom

Well done on two miles g I can't run at all . I've tried and I just can't do it :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Well you also can make those ingredients. You gotta at least have pumpkin there? Whip non fat milk with blender for whipping cream. You can make non fat vanilla powdered pudding! I would not put in pie shell just sprinkle with graham cracker crust.


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Well done on two miles g I can't run at all . I've tried and I just can't do it :shrug::hugs:

I was going to say....running cant be good for your ample gajangas! :holly:


----------



## Bravemom

:haha:exactly Indy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

That what I was gonna say one of her boobies might give her whiplash. My boobies have drooped with every pregnancy. I love to run when it is not hot and humid here. Leaves are falling now a little bit.


----------



## Bravemom

My boobies have got bigger each time and even after dropping all that weight they're still enormous . I love autumn . Only thing is we have a few huge sycamore trees in our garden and I'm brushing up leaves all day long :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I loooove Autumn, too! N seems to dig it. Being hot pisses him off.


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> I loooove Aytumn, too! N seems to dig it. Being hot pisses him off.

Is he walking about all the time now ? Is he able to go on walks without having to get lifted ? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I loooove Aytumn, too! N seems to dig it. Being hot pisses him off.
> 
> Is he walking about all the time now ? Is he able to go on walks without having to get lifted ? :hugs:Click to expand...

He's been walking for 4 months...haven't been carrying him for a while now...:haha:....sorry, I guess I need to update you more....:blush:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw that's great . He was an early walker then . Og loves walking but even now at 22 months likes getting carried now and then . She's so heavy to carry thou :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Indy, he's been walking for 4 months! I am not ready for that. 
The pumpkin thing sounds so yummy. I called in sick today. I feel crappy. Sinus headache. It's something I've never really had before. But it comes and goes and then comes back again. I had a bit of a fever earlier today too. I'm on my own all day with C tomorrow so I hope it doesn't get any worse. She slept horribly last night so I don't think she is feeling well either. I feel guilty for calling in sick. Even though I'm not feeling well. That's just wrong. 
Being hot pisses off everyone. It felt cool this evening when I returned the Redbox DVD. It was 81 and felt like 86 with the humidity :dohh: You know you live in Florida when that feels cool. I'm sooooo ready for Fall


----------



## No Doubt

Being sick must be all the rave right now cause I've had some sort of virus for three days now. I haven't been around V at all and I miss him. I've been waiting three weeks for him to laugh again after his first time and of course he did this morning his with dad. This is the pits. I can't wait for walking though! I know im gonna be running around like crazy them, but it's another wonderful milestone I'm excited about.


----------



## shellie31

:hi: hun, how are you? Sorry for being a crap stalker :blush:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Being sick must be all the rave right now cause I've had some sort of virus for three days now. I haven't been around V at all and I miss him. I've been waiting three weeks for him to laugh again after his first time and of course he did this morning his with dad. This is the pits. I can't wait for walking though! I know im gonna be running around like crazy them, but it's another wonderful milestone I'm excited about.

Aw sorry your ill Hun hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> :hi: hun, how are you? Sorry for being a crap stalker :blush:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Hey you :happydance:are you back ? I've bloody missed you :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> Indy, he's been walking for 4 months! I am not ready for that.
> The pumpkin thing sounds so yummy. I called in sick today. I feel crappy. Sinus headache. It's something I've never really had before. But it comes and goes and then comes back again. I had a bit of a fever earlier today too. I'm on my own all day with C tomorrow so I hope it doesn't get any worse. She slept horribly last night so I don't think she is feeling well either. I feel guilty for calling in sick. Even though I'm not feeling well. That's just wrong.
> Being hot pisses off everyone. It felt cool this evening when I returned the Redbox DVD. It was 81 and felt like 86 with the humidity :dohh: You know you live in Florida when that feels cool. I'm sooooo ready for Fall

Sounds like a sinus infection Hun and they really do suck :( hope you feel better soon . Lots of fluid and paracetamol and a decongestant too . Hope the weather cools down too . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hey ladies sorry I've been missing . Had a wonderful day out with all the family and I'm just back . Lots of ironing to do and kids to get showered but thought I would say hi :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Hi


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Hi

You ok lovely ? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...just hacked my rose bushes....quite satisfying...lol


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Yes...just hacked my rose bushes....quite satisfying...lol

Where you wishing it was someone else you were hacking lol :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes...just hacked my rose bushes....quite satisfying...lol
> 
> Where you wishing it was someone else you were hacking lol :haha:Click to expand...

Not really....:haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes...just hacked my rose bushes....quite satisfying...lol
> 
> Where you wishing it was someone else you were hacking lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not really....:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:wen p really pisses me off I hang all the rugs over the line and beat the crap outta them with my yard brush and imagine its his head lol :blush:it's also very therapeutic :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I can totally picture you doing this!


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> I can totally picture you doing this!

:haha:that's cause I totally do it lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Don't even want to divulge my weight today but I've gained another bit so today I'm starting to follow a healthy diet and writing everything down that I eat .twelve weeks to Xmas and I really need to shake my ass and get two -three pounds of a week which really is doable :thumbup:so it's ham and mushroom and red onion omelette for breakfast and tortilla wraps with ham sweetcirn tiny drop if cheese and piri piri sauce toasted in sandwich maker for lunch and a veg and chicken stir fry for dinner plus tea and water and prob diet coke as well and I'm starting my walks tonight at long last :thumbup:so watch this Space lol . Ok so I'm so horny this morning and I never ever am lol it's also O time so I'm gonna have to have some safe sex :haha:better go jump hubby before he goes to work :haha:laters :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Hi lovely :) I can totally picture you beating your rugs :)


----------



## shellie31

Bravemom said:


> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hun, how are you? Sorry for being a crap stalker :blush:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hey you :happydance:are you back ? I've bloody missed you :cry::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah i'm back, missed your crazy ass too much to stay away :rofl:.

I can totally see you bashing your rugs like a mad woman :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Did you get your rug bashed? :haha: Sorry did you bash your rugs :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

:rofl::rofl::rofl: yes both actually . P thought it was great me actually being after Him for once so did the old I'm not too bothered routine but off course he gave in :thumbup::devil:


----------



## No Doubt

First off I haven't heard laters in so long. Can't wait for the movie next year!

Lol at getting your rugs bashed! And P trying to play hard to get...yeah right. I don't think men are ever not in the mood. Even if its the farthest thing from their mind as soon as there's even a hint of it, it's go time for them.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> First off I haven't heard laters in so long. Can't wait for the movie next year!
> 
> Lol at getting your rugs bashed! And P trying to play hard to get...yeah right. I don't think men are ever not in the mood. Even if its the farthest thing from their mind as soon as there's even a hint of it, it's go time for them.

:haha:exactly . He was def after it but trying to say he could take it or leave it :haha:yea right :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I'm back down to 178 today so I'm very happy . Just had tea for breakfast as hubby taking me out for brunch and movies . Can't wait . Going to see a movie call prisoner . Going whilst kids at school as hubby had a job and the people aren't ready for him so he's taking me out instead :happydance:will have soup and sandwich for brunch and prob diet coke and popcorn at movies then just a turkey salad at dinner time :thumbup:horrible rainy day and I'm gonna have to walk tonight I'm the bloody rain . Happy 1 st of October everyone :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh yeah I've seen trailers for that movie and it looks good :thumbup: have a lovely day out :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh yeah I've seen trailers for that movie and it looks good :thumbup: have a lovely day out :hugs:

Thanks Hun . Are you still living with your mum ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I've seen trailers for that movie and it looks good :thumbup: have a lovely day out :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun . Are you still living with your mum ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep, likely here til at least next week :thumbup: Gives me a rest before starting to decorate the new place :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I've seen trailers for that movie and it looks good :thumbup: have a lovely day out :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun . Are you still living with your mum ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, likely here til at least next week :thumbup: Gives me a rest before starting to decorate the new place :hugs:Click to expand...

That's good Hun make the most of it . 17 weeks today :) how are you feeling ? You put on any weight ? Are you eating anything weird or having any notions ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just very tired but that might be all the moving. Still feeling quite sick sometimes too but could be worse. Am now at 61.5 kg from pre preggo weight of 59kg so not too bad but am eating quite a lot :blush: and mostly crap at that :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

Wow 17 weeks BF. Time flies. Glad you are feeling ok for the most part.


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Just very tired but that might be all the moving. Still feeling quite sick sometimes too but could be worse. Am now at 61.5 kg from pre preggo weight of 59kg so not too bad but am eating quite a lot :blush: and mostly crap at that :dohh:

That's pretty good Hun . Not much gain at all . I feel tired thinking of you having to move house . Hope you have some help :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Starting shake fit tomorrow morning :) can't wait . Supposedly three weeks of three times a week and you drop a dress size . Only ten minute sessions for two pounds each . 18 quid which isn't too bad ESP if it works :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Was in such a happy mood this morning and now I feel like killing someone . Stress in the morning is not a good thing . But everyone has now left the building :haha:I'm up since six making five lunches breaks . Sorting out bags pe kits . Plaiting hair and polishing shoes and hubby gets up and makes himself toast and jam and a wee coffee and sits on his ass at the table :growlmad:I was actually gonna hit him with the hairbrush ESP wen he started slurping his coffee saying it was too hot !!!!!!!!!!! Anyways hope if there's anyone reading this their morning was easier than mine :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha: you love it really :rofl:

Morning? Haven't even got out of bed yet :blush::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha: you love it really :rofl:
> 
> Morning? Haven't even got out of bed yet :blush::haha:

Bitch :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha: you love it really :rofl:
> 
> Morning? Haven't even got out of bed yet :blush::haha:
> 
> Bitch :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::tease:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha: you love it really :rofl:
> 
> Morning? Haven't even got out of bed yet :blush::haha:
> 
> Bitch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::tease:Click to expand...

Love you really &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

Next time throw some ice cubes in there hard enough for it splash all over him and then say "there you go hunny...better?", smile and walk away. He could have at least offered you a cup and some toast while making his. Bit now that you have the house to yourself I'm sure your day will perk up!


----------



## Embo78

Haha! Your journal has really cheered me up!

I'm dealing with an extremely winey toddler today!!


----------



## Garnet

Ha ha that me sometimes especially when we gotta go somewhere! Bath the kids, dress them, feed them and get myself ready! Hubby jumps in shower, plays video games and asks why I am not ready! Huh you lazy Ass if you would help we would be ready!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Next time throw some ice cubes in there hard enough for it splash all over him and then say "there you go hunny...better?", smile and walk away. He could have at least offered you a cup and some toast while making his. Bit now that you have the house to yourself I'm sure your day will perk up!

Haha love it lol I need you here with me to sort Him out :haha:how you feeling now ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Haha! Your journal has really cheered me up!
> 
> I'm dealing with an extremely winey toddler today!!

Aw poor max . Is he teething ? Em I swear I was gonna hit him really hard with my roller brush :growlmad:love him to bits but yea he's a pita :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Ha ha that me sometimes especially when we gotta go somewhere! Bath the kids, dress them, feed them and get myself ready! Hubby jumps in shower, plays video games and asks why I am not ready! Huh you lazy Ass if you would help we would be ready!

That's exactly it . In the mornings for me it's kids then house then me but for p it's just me me me !!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Isn't that how most men are? I swear mine sucks the life outta me. I know not all are like this but I think most are. Mine's oblivious.


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> Isn't that how most men are? I swear mine sucks the life outta me. I know not all are like this but I think most are. Mine's oblivious.

Sometimes p can be nice too and thoughtful but 80 percent of the time he's a caveman :haha::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Bravemom said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Haha! Your journal has really cheered me up!
> 
> I'm dealing with an extremely winey toddler today!!
> 
> Aw poor max . Is he teething ? Em I swear I was gonna hit him really hard with my roller brush :growlmad:love him to bits but yea he's a pita :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

No I think he's just going through a whiny clingy stage. Bliss!!


----------



## Indigo77

Damn T...I'm amazed you didn't kick his ass...:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Viking15 said:


> Isn't that how most men are? I swear mine sucks the life outta me. I know not all are like this but I think most are. Mine's oblivious.

I agree 100%:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

How are you lovely?

Common theme around here, the men get it easy :growlmad: Mine is the same, he's got himself a pretty easy life.


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all have my neice today so it's gonna be a busy day . Poor buddy is gutted as I put his muzzle on every Thursday :cry:it's the only way but I hate it :( have loads of pics for you from the weekend I will try post tonight . I'm down to 177 today so I'm happy it's slowly coming down . Loving the rain and wind and getting my boots and scarf and gloves out eeek 12 weeks till xmas :happydance:Hope everyone is well . Love you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I have to admit I do like getting scarf and gloves out :cold: I'm sat doing gallery duty and looking out at a crashing sea in the sunshine but its chilly out :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

All you need is a nice hot cuppa ;) :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Next time throw some ice cubes in there hard enough for it splash all over him and then say "there you go hunny...better?", smile and walk away. He could have at least offered you a cup and some toast while making his. Bit now that you have the house to yourself I'm sure your day will perk up!
> 
> Haha love it lol I need you here with me to sort Him out :haha:how you feeling now ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol, I told my mom the other day I was up for a whoop ass tour, so we add a date for you, lol. I'm feeling much better. I went to the doc on Tuesday and he said he thought it was a bug too, but that it was holding onto me really good and that I felt so crappy cause I was dehydrated from not being able to hold onto anything. But I'm eating again thank goodness. I was starving! Lol, but we're all good now. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Bravemom

That's great your feeling better . Your def not preggers then ?????:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So excited the girls swimming instructors wife is in labour . She's ten days overdue . Dear love her been in slow labour all day . You know the swimming instructor that I've told you about . The one I have mad lustful thoughts about :blush:yea him :haha:he's been texting me all day about her progress . They are both polish and don't have any relatives or friends here . I'm offering to go to hospital and be with her if he needs a break or if he needs anything also at all :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## No Doubt

Oh gosh no! Certainly not that, lol. Not that I wouldn't welcome a bundle, but I'm still enjoying the break. My mom said the same thing, lol. Why is everyone trying to keep me barefoot and preggo, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Oh gosh no! Certainly not that, lol. Not that I wouldn't welcome a bundle, but I'm still enjoying the break. My mom said the same thing, lol. Why is everyone trying to keep me barefoot and preggo, lol.

Lol I'm dying for everyone to be knocked up :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> So excited the girls swimming instructors wife is in labour . She's ten days overdue . Dear love her been in slow labour all day . You know the swimming instructor that I've told you about . The one I have mad lustful thoughts about :blush:yea him :haha:he's been texting me all day about her progress . They are both polish and don't have any relatives or friends here . I'm offering to go to hospital and be with her if he needs a break or if he needs anything also at all :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:

:trouble: :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> So excited the girls swimming instructors wife is in labour . She's ten days overdue . Dear love her been in slow labour all day . You know the swimming instructor that I've told you about . The one I have mad lustful thoughts about :blush:yea him :haha:he's been texting me all day about her progress . They are both polish and don't have any relatives or friends here . I'm offering to go to hospital and be with her if he needs a break or if he needs anything also at all :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:

If he needs ANYTHING at all? :winkwink:

How very generous of you! :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> So excited the girls swimming instructors wife is in labour . She's ten days overdue . Dear love her been in slow labour all day . You know the swimming instructor that I've told you about . The one I have mad lustful thoughts about :blush:yea him :haha:he's been texting me all day about her progress . They are both polish and don't have any relatives or friends here . I'm offering to go to hospital and be with her if he needs a break or if he needs anything also at all :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:
> 
> If he needs ANYTHING at all? :winkwink:
> 
> How very generous of you! :haha:Click to expand...

Yea I was thinking he's been sitting there all day and his poor joints are maybe ceasing up and he could do with a wee massage :blush::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Right I'm having sinful thoughts again . I need to go pray ....:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

You're being a baaaaad, baaaad girl! :rofl:


----------



## Viking15

His poor wifey is the one needing the massaging!!! :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Don't give her any ideas, Viking! :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

:haha:yes v don't give me anymore ideas :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . It's Friday :happydance::happydance:so happy it's finally the weekend and have my kiddies and hubby all to myself for two days :thumbup:hope to get to a forest park again tomorrow as kids and buddy loved it last week . Still have to post my pics . My hubby came up to beds late last night and told me he had a surprise for me . I just thought o no I hope it's not his crotch as I'm too tired :blush::haha:but no he's booked a night away next weekend for all of us in Dublin in Bewleys hotel :happydance:I'm so excited we haven't been there since my 40 th . He's booked two family rooms with an adjoining door for us all and I'm gonna keep it as a surprise for kids till next Friday . So I'm needing to save all my money in next week so I have money to spend . There's a fab zoo and a national leprechaun museum and a science exhibition and they also have Hard Rock Cafe and Eddie Rockets that sells amazing milk shakes :happydance:eeekkkkk I'm excited . Right need to run get the kiddies up . Have a fab weekend :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh wow bmom that sounds brilliant you'll have an ace time, how exciting :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh wow bmom that sounds brilliant you'll have an ace time, how exciting :happydance::happydance:

It will be fab . :) how are you ? Any weekend plans ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow bmom that sounds brilliant you'll have an ace time, how exciting :happydance::happydance:
> 
> It will be fab . :) how are you ? Any weekend plans ? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm heading down to T's for the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow bmom that sounds brilliant you'll have an ace time, how exciting :happydance::happydance:
> 
> It will be fab . :) how are you ? Any weekend plans ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm heading down to T's for the weekend :thumbup:Click to expand...

Another dirty weekend :haha:just you be careful :winkwink:o yea it's too late for that :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow bmom that sounds brilliant you'll have an ace time, how exciting :happydance::happydance:
> 
> It will be fab . :) how are you ? Any weekend plans ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm heading down to T's for the weekend :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Another dirty weekend :haha:just you be careful :winkwink:o yea it's too late for that :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Eddie Rockets? Ours are Johnny Rockets! 

Have fun!


----------



## Viking15

I was thinking twhe same thing LL! 
a
:haha: @ Brave. Too late! :haha: 
Your getaway sounds fantastic. :happydance:


----------



## roonsma

Holy poop your journal moves fast :dohh:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> I was thinking twhe same thing LL!
> a
> :haha: @ Brave. Too late! :haha:
> Your getaway sounds fantastic. :happydance:

Thanks v . I can't wait :) :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

roonsma said:


> Holy poop your journal moves fast :dohh:

Hi Hun how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Bravemom said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Holy poop your journal moves fast :dohh:
> 
> Hi Hun how are you ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok thanks brave :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Not feeling too good . Tummy pains . Being sick and tiredness :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no poor thing, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## shellie31

Sorry been AWOL for a couple of days :blush:. My 2 teenage fuckwits decided to have a fight & my laptop got broken in the process :grr:. All fixed now but they are BANNED for life from using it :growlmad:

Aww hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:

Your getaway sounds amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug:


----------



## Bravemom

No better :( vomiting and diarrhoea :loo:


----------



## LLbean

eeeck! hope it improves soon!


----------



## Bonnie1990

feel better soon-miss ya! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Poor brave, do you think it was something you ate? I hope it passes soon :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Drink lots of water :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Hope your getting plenty of rest & the nasty bug fucks off :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Poor Brave. I hope someone takes care of you. I wish I could be there to help. No one takes care of the mommy when she is sick.


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you're feeling better hun. No fun when all that's going on. If no one is taking care of you please tell me so I can come over there and have a "conversation" with everyone. I know buddy is giving you lots of snuggles and kisses.


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Drink lots of water :hugs:

Or vodka....(to kill the cooties :winkwink:)


----------



## Bravemom

Feeling tiny bit better but still excruciating tummy pains :( headache and feeling sick . Just got two girls ready and sent Paul out for an hour . Lucy and her friend and dan are at park and I'm lying with buddy on the setee . Tried some dry toast and tea and so far so good . Tummy making crazy noises so its def a bug . Hope I don't spread it about house . Have all the windows opened :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

Uh, that's what was going on with me...my stomach was making all kids of noises. I was kind of shocked by it to be honest, lol. Glad you're feeling a tiny bit better though. Spray a bunch of Lysol or tell someone to spray it. I swear by that stuff when I'm sick. Buddy loves his momma! He wants to make sure you're ok. Puppy cuddles and kissed work for everything, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

Yes your right . Love my pup &#10084;


----------



## Indigo77

We haven't seen Spanx in a while. Is he getting big?


----------



## Bravemom




----------



## Bravemom

Been sleeping at my feet since yesterday :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

He's so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww:

:hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Really sorry you're poorly & hope you are better soon.
Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxx


----------



## No Doubt

He's getting so big!


----------



## crystal443

Bravemom said:


> View attachment 681929

He's getting so big!!! awww he's so cute :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Awwwwww


----------



## LLbean

awww puppy <3


----------



## Bravemom

Saw this and thought of all of you lol


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . I'm feeling better :happydance:just a bit dizzy :thumbup:my friend has text me to say she's taking me out for a cuppa :) bless her . P redeemed himself last night and made a roast dinner . Cleaned all the kitchen . Ironed the kids uniforms and fixed my scales lol sitting at 176 this morning and bmi is 27.6 so I'm very happy with that :) it was 41.7 last year so yes I should be bloody happy and content lol but I'm still wanting even if I never get to be 153 :shrug:Monday mornings are crazy in our house even thou all the kids clothes are sitting out for them someone always losses something . Right need to go wake the kids . Happy Monday all :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you are feeling better :happydance:

I think that whatever we have we always want more (or less in terms of weight :haha:) but that kind of weight loss is bloody amazing :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks m &#10084;you feeling ok ? Your boobies or anything at all grew yet ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Thanks m &#10084;you feeling ok ? Your boobies or anything at all grew yet ? :hugs:

They are def more firm, like I have had a small boob job :haha:

Just lazing at T's. will head home shortly via ikea. Always need something from there just don't know what it is yet :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks m &#10084;you feeling ok ? Your boobies or anything at all grew yet ? :hugs:
> 
> They are def more firm, like I have had a small boob job :haha:
> 
> Just lazing at T's. will head home shortly via ikea. Always need something from there just don't know what it is yet :haha:Click to expand...

My kids love the hotdogs and ice cream in there . Bleurgh . How was your weekend ? :hugs:lol on the mini boob job :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks m &#10084;you feeling ok ? Your boobies or anything at all grew yet ? :hugs:
> 
> They are def more firm, like I have had a small boob job :haha:
> 
> Just lazing at T's. will head home shortly via ikea. Always need something from there just don't know what it is yet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My kids love the hotdogs and ice cream in there . Bleurgh . How was your weekend ? :hugs:lol on the mini boob job :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Was great thanks. Went on a long walk in London yesterday and was knackered afterwards :sleep:

Think it was nice for T to see (small) bump :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw bless . Soon he will be feeling kicks etc :hugs:and then it will feel more real :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

I'm really glad your feeling better now :yipee:. FX the bug doesn't spread around the house. 

Aww your doggy is so cute <3 :cloud9:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> I'm really glad your feeling better now :yipee:. FX the bug doesn't spread around the house.
> 
> Aww your doggy is so cute <3 :cloud9:

Thanks shellie . He's my baby boy :blush::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Very very very stressed today .....


----------



## Bravemom




----------



## Butterfly67

Wassup bmom? :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Having a lot of stress just from my mum :( apparently I'm a shitty mother now :growlmad:


----------



## Bravemom

Sorry apparently I always have been !!!! Don't even start me :brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## No Doubt

Who cares what she thinks! She's obviously the shitty mother if she can say that to you. You're a great mom and you know it. Pay her no mind and keep it moving.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:
 

> Who cares what she thinks! She's obviously the shitty mother if she can say that to you. You're a great mom and you know it. Pay her no mind and keep it moving.

Thanks Hun . It's hard I guess . How are you feeling today ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Meh...another day. Not really feeling any kind off way.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Meh...another day. Not really feeling any kind off way.

How's virtue ? My friends baby is 4 months now and she's feeding him baby rice and rusks !!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Aw Bmom sorry you're stressin (or rather some1 is causing you stress!) lots of love & hugs and you know you are an amazin person xxxx


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue is good. We started him on apples over the weekend, or I guess applesauce. We'll add in a new food every week. The doc said do it that way so we'll know if he has an allergy to something. He likes the apples but doesn't know what to do with the spoon, lol.


----------



## Neversaynever

Dropping in with some big squishy :hugs:

XxX


----------



## LLbean

Hugs lady. You ARE a magnificent mother, don't let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## Milty

Bmom I think it's obvious your mom is Jealous of you

Your a great mom


----------



## amethyst77

Hello! Managed to miss your new journal. 
Xx


----------



## Indigo77

Send your mom what's in my spoiler :)


----------



## Bravemom

Well apparently during her drunken rant it was gods will that my angel babies didn't make it to this world as I didn't deserve them and they didn't deserve to have me as a mother :shrug:wtf . What have I ever done :nope:I'm just angry now to be honest . :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Bravemom said:


> Well apparently during her drunken rant it was gods will that my angel babies didn't make it to this world as I didn't deserve them and they didn't deserve to have me as a mother :shrug:wtf . What have I ever done :nope:I'm just angry now to be honest . :hugs:

What a fucking nasty, evil thing to spout :growlmad:

Do not listen to that tripe T seriously :hugs: way below the belt and you would have been the perfect mother no doubt about that...just like you are you your earth children. 

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Bravemom

Neversaynever said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Well apparently during her drunken rant it was gods will that my angel babies didn't make it to this world as I didn't deserve them and they didn't deserve to have me as a mother :shrug:wtf . What have I ever done :nope:I'm just angry now to be honest . :hugs:
> 
> What a fucking nasty, evil thing to spout :growlmad:
> 
> Do not listen to that tripe T seriously :hugs: way below the belt and you would have been the perfect mother no doubt about that...just like you are you your earth children.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Thanks Andrea . She will apologise in a few days as she has in the past but I guess thst just goes over my head now :( I'm ok now . Calmed down a bit . P took me for lunch then we climbed to the top of a mountain with buddy . She's nasty on the drink . Totally horrible :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Sorry for swearing...she is toxic :growlmad:

:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Neversaynever said:


> Sorry for swearing...she is toxic :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Xxx

O don't apologise Hun . I would be the same if it were any of you . God forbid :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Send your mom what's in my spoiler :)

:haha::haha:

The first thing I thought ab out when you said it was your damn mother. She is not worth tuppence so try and ignore her if you can :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

:growlmad::nope::cry:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks garnet . Andrea I do try my best . She's been good for a while so it's such a shame :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm sorry she keeps hurting you. :cry:.....:grr:


----------



## No Doubt

You know me...I think everyone deserves a good punch in the face when they get crazy like that! I can't believe she said that to you! But don't worry about it hun...they don't say karma's a bitch for no reason. You just wait and see, it's gonna come back around hard.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Indy . If I had done something to warrant this I could understand more but I never have :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> You know me...I think everyone deserves a good punch in the face when they get crazy like that! I can't believe she said that to you! But don't worry about it hun...they don't say karma's a bitch for no reason. You just wait and see, it's gonna come back around hard.

:xmas13::xmas13:love you lady you always manage to make me smile no matter how down I feel :hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Jaysus Bmom, I can't believe she said that. That's so sad & mean & horrible. Poor you. It honestly says more about her than you. You are the best mother. And your own mum obviously has problems. Im so sorry you have to deal with that xxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks three . Hope your looking after yourself :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok you know what? I know she is your mom but honestly... no redeeming qualities from that woman. I would seriously disconnect from her. All she does is bring you grief. You don't need or deserve that


----------



## Viking15

Brave, I'm glad you can see past her clearly crazy rant. You are a fantastic mom. :hugs: And she sounds like a sick person.


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> ok you know what? I know she is your mom but honestly... no redeeming qualities from that woman. I would seriously disconnect from her. All she does is bring you grief. You don't need or deserve that

I disconnected years ago but was prepared to forgive and forget wen my sister was ill . Things were ok for a while then the demon drink got a hold of her :shrug:it sucks thanks Liz and oh I dreamt you had a girl with red hair like Sophie last night :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> Brave, I'm glad you can see past her clearly crazy rant. You are a fantastic mom. :hugs: And she sounds like a sick person.

Thanks v I guess I've got used to it :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Aww hun :hugs:. Your mum is totally out of fucking order saying such nasty shit to you :grr:. You are a BRILLIANT mum & don't let her or anyone else tell you differently :hugs::hugs:

My mum can be a right bitch too when she's drunk, as you know we fall out all the time. I prefer it when we've fallen out cos then she can't piss me off for a few months :haha:

Keep your chin up hun :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Bravemom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok you know what? I know she is your mom but honestly... no redeeming qualities from that woman. I would seriously disconnect from her. All she does is bring you grief. You don't need or deserve that
> 
> I disconnected years ago but was prepared to forgive and forget wen my sister was ill . Things were ok for a while then the demon drink got a hold of her :shrug:it sucks thanks Liz and oh I dreamt you had a girl with red hair like Sophie last night :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Again with the red hair? Lol ...that would be a beautiful baby.

Listen, they say that drunks and kids always speak their truth...as in what really is in their mind.... So I wouldn't just blame it on the drink. Those thoughts were hers. She may have held back if sober, but fact stands she has those thoughts which speaks tons about how messed up she is.

:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Bmom you are amazing! Please do not listen to negative crap......you are priceless. :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: take care lovely lady and shine on!


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Where you gone? :shrug:


----------



## Viking15

You are very quiet Brave. I hope you are doing ok an are just busy this weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe she ran off w that swimming instructor?


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha: more than likely


----------



## Bravemom

Lol no I'm still here . Just busy . Baby girl had the bug all weekend . Plus we had our weekend away :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thinking of all our angels on today baby loss awareness day . Light a candle at seven please everyone :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T, I'll have candles lit for your angels at that time as I'll be massaging :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

What else have I missed then?! You still skinny and fake tango'd? :winkwink: How's P, the kids and Buddy?x


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> What else have I missed then?! You still skinny and fake tango'd? :winkwink: How's P, the kids and Buddy?x

Still getting my tan lol and my nails done every few weeks . Have also added waxing my upper lip and eyebrows :blush:and next week I'm booked in for an Indian head massage :thumbup:the salon has all its treatments half price once a week so I make the most of it :haha:p is still a pita most days and kids all fine and dandy . Looking forward to half term break and dressing up for Halloween with them . P and I are having a night out at a pub quiz in fancy dress the night before Halloween then we will have a party in house the next night with all our usual games and fun :) can't wait . You any plans ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax I'm still around 176 pounds give or take a few pounds now and then :thumbup:I've officially lost a third of my body weight :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Jax good to see you. 

I am thinking of you and your angels Brave. And mine as well. I won't light a candle though because I'm getting on a plane :winkwink:


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Thinking of all our angels on today baby loss awareness day . Light a candle at seven please everyone :hugs:

:hug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Thinking of you tonight B mom!
 



Attached Files:







20131015_190517.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Thinking of you tonight B mom!

Aw garnet that is beautiful :cry:and thank you . Thinking of you too &#10084;:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Getting my eyebrows done this morning and a wash and blow dry :thumbup:then meeting my sil for lunch . Really looking forward to it . They've booked their wedding . 2015 in New York :thumbup:looks Looks I'm going to New York for 3-5 nights in August 2015 :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## amethyst77

Oh how exciting! 
Have a good day xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh that is exciting :happydance::happydance:

How was your dirty weekend at the posh hotel? :winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

Thank ame .bf we had two kids in the room lol so no sexy time and dd was up sick all night :nope:she's all better now thou :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Hectic day . My neice is here . I've a coffee morning across town in aid of hospice to attend at ten . School over at twelve and I've a fair to go to in school at 12.30 with girls . Bring on the madness lol :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:sleep::sleep::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all hope everyone is well . It's Friday :):) :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

One thing to report is that af arrived yesterday cd33 the first my periods are back to normal after six months of clomid :thumbup:was having a period every 45 days for four cycles after clomid . Bloody horrible stuff :growlmad:am having a coffee and pear and almond homemade scone to make myself feel better :haha:any weekend plans ladies ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh I think I need one of those homemade scones :munch:

Finally moved in to the house so first night here tonight, a bit of wallpaper stripping over the weekend I think together with a bit of sleeping :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

You take it easy with that back mrs bf :thumbup::hugs:is your house warm ? The weather here horrible :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> You take it easy with that back mrs bf :thumbup::hugs:is your house warm ? The weather here horrible :hugs:

Yes it's quite toasty cos I had the heating on and the boiler is quite new :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:


----------



## Viking15

BF you amaze me. I couldn't tackle that stuff before I was pregnant and I sure wouldn't want to while preggers. :thumbup:
Brave, stay warm! It's still icky hot in Tampa. Maybe the end of next week the high will be 80, but yesterday it was still 89 with 70% humidity. Ick.


----------



## Jax41

Hiya Love! How you doing? :hugs: Good to hear that 'the decorators' are back at the usual time and not messing you around, must be a huge relief! I've taken my clomid this month, so low, I'm convinced it doesn't make a blind bit of difference :shrug:

What you got planned for half term then, or are you on it this week? Our's is next, I'm away in London for my birthday this weekend with DH, mon/tues/weds nothing planned - got stuff to do around home, sort my credit card out for a o% transfer thingybob and write my job description for a payrise (with a bit of luck), and ring my private healthcare about... :wacko:, thurs I'm doing some on-site massage, and Friday late shopping and dinner out with girlfriends in Guildford, looking forward to that one. I'm sure it'll fly by like a shot and then it's countdown to Christmas...glop....ever get that feeling of dejavu? :hugs::kiss:


----------



## wana b a mom

hello beautiful lady!!!! how are you? why don't you come see us on FB? how are the kids? DH? miss you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

butterfly, congrats on 20 weeks prego!!!!!! so exciting! you are having a boy!!!!!!!! my goodness! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks wana b :hugs:

Miss you BMom :hugs::hugs::wave:


----------



## Indigo77

Ditto


----------



## Milty

Love ya Bmom!!!


Good to hear from you Jax!


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone thanks for messages . Feeling low :( diet has gone out the window . Anniversary of my first angel fifth of November . As soon as the leaves start falling off the trees I think of what might of been :cry:finding it hard and struggling on . Girls dressed up for Halloween today for school disco . They looked amazing . Have my neice today and Paul ill with a tummy bug .so busy day . Not sleeping too well and craving junk food to get me thru . Bad times but I will bounce back . Love and miss you all :cry::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly I'm delighted for you . Boys are the best . Can't wait to see him . :cloud9:hi jax great to see you &#10084;kids finish tomorrow . Can't wait to be surrounded with love and kisses for a week . Planning on doing movies . The zoo . Big walks with buddy and kids and if we can a day to town on the bus for ice cream and Disney shop . Also the food fair which the kids love . Really looking forward to it . Love you :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Big squishy hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: As lovely as fall is.....I can understand how it can be so hard....I too am struggling.....my favorite season has now been forever tainted.....but we are all here for each other and we will emerge better than ever.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Miss you hun


----------



## Butterfly67

As always you are such a great mummy doing all these lovely things with your kids. Hope you also get lots of snuggles with them too hon xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone, huge hugs Bmom :hug:
Sorry to hear you are finding things hard. I think you are doing really well, so don't be hard on yourself. We need to remember our babies that didn't make it and livr with that sadness. Its part of life. And you are so good at knowing what really matters and will have a lovely half term with the kids. Halloween hols start now :) whats everyone dressing up as?

Ive been awol too. But getting there. Just focusing on exercise & diet & have our blood tests for recurrent mc next mnth. 

Anyway hang in there gorgeous girl, you're an amazing person and everyone here is here for you, in difficult times & good.

X


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks three . Really appreciate it . Your so lovely :hugs:


----------



## topsy

Hi BM, came to stalk you here :)

Big hugs my lovely xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone . I've missed you :( been crazy busy with kids off for half term . Been to movies , forest walk , shopping and the beach even thou it was freezing :haha:p taken all week off as its also his mum and dads anniversary since they passed and he's been pretty down :( I've never seem my husband like this . So we are both holding each other up at the minute . Decorated house today and made pumpkins and buns and chocolate apples with kids . Also got my nails done and spray tan done as tomorrow is our night out to pub quiz :) hubby is dressing as the prince of darkness and I'm a renaissance queen :) will try post pics for you . Have also restarted my soup and fruit diet and have lost 5 pounds of the ten I had gained . Hope everyone is ok . Miss you loads &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Butterfly67

Was just thinking about you. Glad to see you popping in :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like you have been up to loads of stuff. I love the beach even when it's cold too :haha:

:hug: to you and P, sounds like a difficult time :nope:

Yes, we need dressing up pics :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

:hug: 
Would love to see pics!


----------



## topsy

Oh pictures please, sound like you had fun :) well done on your weight loss hun. xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone sorry I haven't posted . Kids got my iPad with pics on it and my life mad at the min . Trying to stay busy till after bonfire night :thumbup:struggling this week badly with missing my angel babies :( I know I will be ok but it's just hard .i think this anniversary is worse as I'm not ttc anymore either . Staying in control of my food is the only way forward for me and feeling good within myself . Kids back at school Monday and I've two girlie nights out this month plus a date night with hubby . Hope you all ok and I'm sorry for neglecting you . Hope you understand . Xxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: enjoy your lovely family


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

we understand completely. Try to have fun and take care of yourself


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: hunny. Anniversarys are so hard :hugs: :hugs:

How are you today :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thinking if you T. Sending lots of love your way. PS Im also lookin forward to seein your pics :) Sounds like you had a lot going on this halloween mid term. Also well done to be back healthy eating. I can recommend sweet potato & chickpea soup, made that this wk & it was so yum. About to make veg soup now.

Take care of yourselves xxxx


----------



## Milty

:hugs: love ya Hun


----------



## topsy

Big hugs sweetie. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone . Kiddies back to school . House is lonely without them but I'm also enjoying the quiet time with buddy . Lost seven pounds in last week that I've gained since pigging out :thumbup:still another bit to go but I don't ever want to go over the 13 stone mark again . I guess I need to try maintain 12 1/2 before I try thinking of losing again . Sorry still haven't posted pics but I will do as soon as . Am tired so I'm heading to bed . Nite ladies xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow 7lb in a week is amazing! Well done. Sleep well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hey hun. Yay for the weight loss! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Quick post . Heading to hospital with ds . Just a check up then gonna do some Xmas shopping . :thumbup:seven weeks till Xmas eve . Eekkk . Ovulated yesterday . Pains really strong . So hard to ignore but I can't cope with anymore losses . Anyways have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Wow 7 lbs in a week is amazing :)


----------



## LLbean

Awesome job on weight loss!


----------



## Bravemom

81/2 pounds off now :) just another two pounds and I'm completely back on track :thumbup:made a big pot of stew for tea :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Mmmm stew :) my fav. Esp with dumplings :)


----------



## Indigo77

Hi T

Miss u

Take care


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone . I've missed you all . Today was Victoria's first of three tests to get into grammar school . Very stressful . She was up at half five and very worried . She came out smiling thou and said it was easy so fingers crossed . She needs at least 95 marks to pass . Another test in two weeks then the last one a week later .:thumbup:I'm still trying to follow healthy eating and I'm still 89 pounds down from last year :thumbup:just trying to maintain my weight ATM . Going out for dinner tonight to a 30 th birthday party and its a four course meal then cocktails :blush::haha:pref vodka and watermelon :happydance:brought kids out for breakfast and a big walk and have a casserole on for dinner . Heading out with girls to get a wash and blow dry then home to start getting ready . Sophie going to a birthday party tonight in opera house to see cats so in dressing her up . Have bought her friend a monster high doll and need to make up some party bags for all the kids as a thank you to the lady that's bringing them . Must run hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Won't be keeping them up for too long ladies . :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving the pics, wow you look amazing like you don't need to lose any more weight. O-G does look a bit like you and is really growing up. Love Buddy in his outfit too lol :haha: and all the kiddos look fab as usual :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Embo78

Aw I can't see the pics :(


----------



## Embo78

Never mind can see them now YAAY!! You look so happy and serene hun. You and hubby make a lovely couple :)


----------



## Garnet

Lovely pics! Hope you are well!


----------



## Bravemom

Aw thanks bf and em &#10084;bf I had to go to docs for blood tests and there's a new doc . My bmi is 28 and she says I need to lose another stone at least :shrug:I was gutted to be honest but yes there you have it . I'm having trouble with my RA and feeling cold all the time :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi garnet &#10084;how's your lovely family ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Wow!!! A [email protected]??!! That's mental. You'd look poorly with another stone off!! I think docs focus too much on that blasted BMI :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Em she said at least a stone . I was 12.11 with my clothes on :shrug:Paul Went nuts said I should have told her to wise the hell up lol says its all in my boobs :haha::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

They just focus on the numbers unfortunately which is CRAZY!!


----------



## Bravemom

Too right . :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Aw thanks bf and em &#10084;bf I had to go to docs for blood tests and there's a new doc . My bmi is 28 and she says I need to lose another stone at least :shrug:I was gutted to be honest but yes there you have it . I'm having trouble with my RA and feeling cold all the time :hugs:

stupid woman :growlmad::growlmad:



Bravemom said:


> Em she said at least a stone . I was 12.11 with my clothes on :shrug:Paul Went nuts said I should have told her to wise the hell up lol says its all in my boobs :haha::hugs:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Making homemade pizza for dinner . Kids love adding their own toppings . Kitchen a big mess but at least they will all eat dinner tonight :) :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like great fun. I need to get a little notebook to make a note of all the fun things you do with your kids :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Sounds like great fun. I need to get a little notebook to make a note of all the fun things you do with your kids :happydance:

:haha:awwww bless I will be here to remind you &#10084;you decided on a name yet ? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hi BM,
Kiddies are doing good! My 5 year old little man is on a naughty spell right now and Santa may be sending him Coal! We are going away for Christmas which is great cause December is not a good month for me! Had my 3rd laser treatment and it is soo worth it! My brown spots and red capillaries are almost gone. Working on the Donor egg issue!


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Hi BM,
> Kiddies are doing good! My 5 year old little man is on a naughty spell right now and Santa may be sending him Coal! We are going away for Christmas which is great cause December is not a good month for me! Had my 3rd laser treatment and it is soo worth it! My brown spots and red capillaries are almost gone. Working on the Donor egg issue!

Where will you go for Xmas ? Is the laser treatment on your face ? Does it hurt ? That's great it's working for you . :thumbup:how's the donor egg going for you ? Wen will it be happening ? Excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like great fun. I need to get a little notebook to make a note of all the fun things you do with your kids :happydance:
> 
> :haha:awwww bless I will be here to remind you &#10084;you decided on a name yet ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Have 2 big possibilities. T is coming up this weekend so likely to chat a bit more about it then :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hi BM,
> Kiddies are doing good! My 5 year old little man is on a naughty spell right now and Santa may be sending him Coal! We are going away for Christmas which is great cause December is not a good month for me! Had my 3rd laser treatment and it is soo worth it! My brown spots and red capillaries are almost gone. Working on the Donor egg issue!
> 
> Where will you go for Xmas ? Is the laser treatment on your face ? Does it hurt ? That's great it's working for you . :thumbup:how's the donor egg going for you ? Wen will it be happening ? Excited for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes laser treament on face! It is like rubberband zapping. We are working on details of DE.


----------



## LLbean

You look STUNNING !!! Love it!


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hi BM,
> Kiddies are doing good! My 5 year old little man is on a naughty spell right now and Santa may be sending him Coal! We are going away for Christmas which is great cause December is not a good month for me! Had my 3rd laser treatment and it is soo worth it! My brown spots and red capillaries are almost gone. Working on the Donor egg issue!
> 
> Where will you go for Xmas ? Is the laser treatment on your face ? Does it hurt ? That's great it's working for you . :thumbup:how's the donor egg going for you ? Wen will it be happening ? Excited for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes laser treament on face! It is like rubberband zapping. We are working on details of DE.Click to expand...

Sounds good . Is it expensive / sore ? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hi BM,
> Kiddies are doing good! My 5 year old little man is on a naughty spell right now and Santa may be sending him Coal! We are going away for Christmas which is great cause December is not a good month for me! Had my 3rd laser treatment and it is soo worth it! My brown spots and red capillaries are almost gone. Working on the Donor egg issue!
> 
> Where will you go for Xmas ? Is the laser treatment on your face ? Does it hurt ? That's great it's working for you . :thumbup:how's the donor egg going for you ? Wen will it be happening ? Excited for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes laser treament on face! It is like rubberband zapping. We are working on details of DE.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good . Is it expensive / sore ? :hugs:Click to expand...

No it is not sore! They put thick goop on face after and it soothes it. No more coverup and little makeup soon. We are headed to Branson Mo. They have a huge Christmas festival evey year.


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet a Xmas festival sounds amazing . Take some pics for me will you . I sometimes wish I could have talked p into DEIVF :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So I got two tickets to go see Thirty Seconds To Mars :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Garnet a Xmas festival sounds amazing . Take some pics for me will you . I sometimes wish I could have talked p into DEIVF :hugs::hugs:

Well we may be going to Crystal's clinic cause it is way cheaper. Prague might be where we are headed! :wacko:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet that sounds wonderful . A lot of people have been very lucky using donor eggs I so hope you will be too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Morning Bmom, morning all :hugs:
You are doing fab Bmom with the weightloss  well done. Bah to mean dr. Right now you're the weight Im really trying to get to, so very pleased for ya :thumbup:
Hows all with you? Vg to hear V was ok with first transfer test, really hope she gets to sch that you & she want. All the tests are v hard on them.
Good to hear you're getting organised for christmas. Ive done a wee bit - i do a combo of online + v local crafty stuff etc for gifts but don't go too mad with it. 
Im back to exercising & been to pool last 2 days. Hope to see one or two lbs off by wkend.
:hugs: 
xxxxx


----------



## peanutpup

Hi Bmom:flower: please do not listen to the dr.....they do not know your story!:growlmad: you have done a fantastic job on weightloss! unlike myself:haha:......eating whatever I can get my hands on and not exercising:blush: oh well monday is the start of a new week.... I shall attempt again to eat healthy and exercise (at some point I will stop defining the word insanity:haha:)

:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## topsy

BM Big :hugs::hugs: My lovely xx


----------



## Viking15

Oh darn. I missed the photos. I am sure you look amazing and I want to sock that doctor in the nose! You have done fantastic losing those pounds. It is beyond hard and you did it! Pay her no mind. :hugs: 
Garnet, I'm excited that your DH is coming around. :happydance:


----------



## threebirds

Morning hun :hug:
Hope this is a good week for you. xxxxxxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey chick. Hope you had a lovely weekend x


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone feeling sick to my stomach . Just been diagnosed with Raynaud's . Doc also testing me for lupus and I've already got rheumatoid arthritis . Been looking online and it seems Raynaud's can cause miscarriage due to the blood circulation . I know it's too late for me now as I'm 46 but in totally gutted . 8 years of trying , 12 losses and there was a simple explanation :( gutted and destroyed beyond believe . Been given nifedipine to take now daily . Soul destroying . Just keep thinking I should have pushed further for an explanation :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sending you some massive :hug: hon, I think that sometimes even if you push the docs you are pretty much in their hands as to what they feel like doing :growlmad::growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Embo78

Big hugs sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em and bf . Sickened beyond belief :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

You must be so upset. Wish I could give you a real one of these :hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Me too em :cry::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Im so sorry you're going thru this now after all you have been through. Lots of hugs xxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Bravemom said:


> Hi everyone feeling sick to my stomach . Just been diagnosed with Raynaud's . Doc also testing me for lupus and I've already got rheumatoid arthritis . Been looking online and it seems Raynaud's can cause miscarriage due to the blood circulation . I know it's too late for me now as I'm 46 but in totally gutted . 8 years of trying , 12 losses and there was a simple explanation :( gutted and destroyed beyond believe . Been given nifedipine to take now daily . Soul destroying . Just keep thinking I should have pushed further for an explanation :cry:

So sorry Bmom, try not to feel bad I do the same thing, if I had just pushed a bit more 5 years ago things might be different :shrug: Actually if I pushed harder 12 years ago things would definitely be different. There's nothing we can do though so try not to look back :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Your right crystal . Thank you :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry hun. This isn't your fault, and I agree sometimes you can't do anything to make the docs look further. Are you still done done, or do you think you'll maybe give it a go now with the meds? I know you're afraid of what may happen and it wouldn't be easy to jump start ttc again...just wondering. Don't blame yourself though, this was out of your control.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh god, T.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so very sorry....:cry:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Indy . And nd I def won't be trying again :cry:I'm done . I gave it by best shot and it was never good enough . Couldn't go thru any of it again and to be honest my life is much easier now without the pressure and expectations :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sending more :hug: bmom, hope you are ok xxx


----------



## LLbean

I'm sorry T, it sucks but it is done.... you have an amazing family now and yes, one more would be incredible but I guess it wasn't in the cards. No sense in beating yourself up. The doctors didn't catch it and you had to go through unnecessary agony. I really have no words and can only imagine what you are feeling.

Love you sweet lady, and I hope you can move past this now. :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Oh Bmom I am so sorry :cry: this totally sucks....I am speechless....you have been through more than any person should.....my heart is heavy for you......please know I am here if you need someone to talk to.

Luv you dear friend and big squishy (((hugs))) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Viking15

I guess we all knew there had to be some reason it wasn't happening for you. I am so sorry that the stupid doctors were so unwilling to help you. They can be so hard hearted sometimes. I know it is heartbreaking. Massive huge hugs lovely lady. :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks my little peanut and thanks Viking &#10084;feels so good to have your love and understanding . Hubby can't understand my devastation :cry:it's making it harder for me but I know he just doesn't want to show me how it's effecting him as well :( just feel so gutted and would do anything to rewind the years :hugs:have my beautiful neice today . God I love her so much :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> I'm sorry T, it sucks but it is done.... you have an amazing family now and yes, one more would be incredible but I guess it wasn't in the cards. No sense in beating yourself up. The doctors didn't catch it and you had to go through unnecessary agony. I really have no words and can only imagine what you are feeling.
> 
> Love you sweet lady, and I hope you can move past this now. :hugs:

Love you too :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Men are different breed hun. He doesn't mean it. You just take care of you and he'll come around. He may not understand cause of the fact you two already decided to stop trying so for him there's really no difference, but for you, you know had you known things could have possibly been different. It will all be ok, just cater to yourself right now.


----------



## Milty

Bmom I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:

Do know you have four beautiful children and you have been very successful with them. Also now that you know you can make sure your daughters don't go through this. They have the benefit of knowing its a possibility and addressing it.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Men are different breed hun. He doesn't mean it. You just take care of you and he'll come around. He may not understand cause of the fact you two already decided to stop trying so for him there's really no difference, but for you, you know had you known things could have possibly been different. It will all be ok, just cater to yourself right now.

Thanks Hun . Your right as ever . How's you and your boy ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Bmom I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:
> 
> Do know you have four beautiful children and you have been very successful with them. Also now that you know you can make sure your daughters don't go through this. They have the benefit of knowing its a possibility and addressing it.

Your right Milty at least there's that . Hopefully I get to be a granny soon :haha::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Men are different breed hun. He doesn't mean it. You just take care of you and he'll come around. He may not understand cause of the fact you two already decided to stop trying so for him there's really no difference, but for you, you know had you known things could have possibly been different. It will all be ok, just cater to yourself right now.
> 
> Thanks Hun . Your right as ever . How's you and your boy ? :hugs:Click to expand...

We are both doing well. He's getting so big and chunky...he's a greedy little thing. There's a pic we had taken and you can see his little baby back fat busting from under the shirt, lol. And his 2nd tooth is trying to come through, but he tolerates it all well so can't complain. He's trying to crawl. He either looks like and inch warm with his booty stuck in the air or he moves himself backwards which he's not to pleased with, lol. But he's just growing so nicely and he's so comprehensive of everything. He's talkative. I was talking to my grandmother and told her that he was talkative then he started up and my grandmother just said "I see".


----------



## Milty

Ok Hold your horses little lady...it's a little early for granny talk!!!

You need to wait ...ummm 5 years then your good :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Bmom I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:
> 
> Do know you have four beautiful children and you have been very successful with them. Also now that you know you can make sure your daughters don't go through this. They have the benefit of knowing its a possibility and addressing it.
> 
> Your right Milty at least there's that . Hopefully I get to be a granny soon :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes, only a few years maybe :happydance::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Bmom I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:
> 
> Do know you have four beautiful children and you have been very successful with them. Also now that you know you can make sure your daughters don't go through this. They have the benefit of knowing its a possibility and addressing it.
> 
> Your right Milty at least there's that . Hopefully I get to be a granny soon :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi girls quick post as its almost midnight here . Victoria did the second part of her AQE today ,it went ok ,last one next Saturday then she waits till February for the results ,treated her at Next today to new boots and an outfit plus a Zelda game for her ds ,hubby going away all day tomorrow to Dublin to rugby and I can't wait lol for some home alone time with kids ,have two nights out next week ,one to a concert and another night out with friends for drinks and dancing :) can't wait .been eating crap all week so knuckling down again tomorrow :thumbup:want to look good in my dress ,anyways ladies love you all ,take care .. T xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Embo78

I love it when Gav's on lates cos I get the kids all to myself and we have lots of fun :) I'm a bit less strict than Gav :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for fun time without P :happydance::haha:

Am sure you will look gorgeous on your nights out. What concert are you going to? :hugs:


----------



## crazyemmy

hey there! 

I'm new on the forum..and happy to be a part of your fitness journey:)


----------



## Bravemom

crazyemmy said:


> hey there!
> 
> I'm new on the forum..and happy to be a part of your fitness journey:)

Hi there and welcome :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So p went to the rugby Saturday and lay in bed all day Sunday :growlmad:last night I went to see 30 Seconds to Mars :thumbup:I had a great time although I was knackered . Am loaded with cold and throat infection and really pissed as I've been really good food wise and no weight loss in weeks :( went yesterday and bought myself a tescos finest raspberry roulade and have basically ate it all myself :blush:delicious :haha:have the doctor on Friday for results of bloods from last week . Dreamt last night I was pregnant and the doc give me a scan and said your ten weeks and two days :cry:woke up with tears running down my cheeks . Was so so gutted it was only a dream . When will this journey ever be over :shrug:got loads if Xmas shopping last few days . Sophie wants all monster high stuff . 6 dolls , a tablet . Two games and bunk beds . Got them all except bunk beds :thumbup:not stressing out this year about Xmas as there's no point . Booked p a night in hotel for Xmas with jacuzzi and breakfast and three course meal . Got a good deal of 140 pounds for us both :thumbup:hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Such a haunting dream! Sorry, T. :cry:

:hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Indy &#10084;horrible feeling wen I woke but I'm fine now thanks :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::kiss:

That hotel stay does sound like a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

I hate those vivid dreams :hugs:

Love your hotel Christmas pressie. I took gav to York for a few days for Christmas once. We had a lovely time but rowed on the last night so came home in silence! :dohh: We both say we have fond memories of the trip though :)


----------



## crystal443

Bravemom said:


> So p went to the rugby Saturday and lay in bed all day Sunday :growlmad:last night I went to see 30 Seconds to Mars :thumbup:I had a great time although I was knackered . Am loaded with cold and throat infection and really pissed as I've been really good food wise and no weight loss in weeks :( went yesterday and bought myself a tescos finest raspberry roulade and have basically ate it all myself :blush:delicious :haha:have the doctor on Friday for results of bloods from last week . Dreamt last night I was pregnant and the doc give me a scan and said your ten weeks and two days :cry:woke up with tears running down my cheeks . Was so so gutted it was only a dream . When will this journey ever be over :shrug:got loads if Xmas shopping last few days . Sophie wants all monster high stuff . 6 dolls , a tablet . Two games and bunk beds . Got them all except bunk beds :thumbup:not stressing out this year about Xmas as there's no point . Booked p a night in hotel for Xmas with jacuzzi and breakfast and three course meal . Got a good deal of 140 pounds for us both :thumbup:hope everyone is well :hugs:

I don't like pregnancy dreams, they make me sad :shrug:

A night out in a hotel is a great Christmas gift, hope your well :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi ladies I had my docs apt today and my blood tests were clear but she wants to do more next week and is referring me to a rheumatologist . However wen she sounded my hesrt it seems I've a soft heart murmur and I've to go next week for a heart scan . I can tell you now that I'm shitting myself ..... I need to from now on in look after myself and no more shitty diets or starving myself on 500 calories a day . She's also looking along the lines if me having lupus but still need more testing . Just need to pray now that the tests are good . It just seems to be one thing or another for me since I've stopped ttc . I'm remaining positive as its the only way


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes def no more starving yourself naughty girl :growlmad:

And try not to stress too much, it is good you are getting properly checked out :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes def no more starving yourself naughty girl :growlmad:
> 
> And try not to stress too much, it is good you are getting properly checked out :hugs:

Poor p is doing all the worrying instead :blush::hugs:I'm gonna be ok thou ad p said I've a good heart :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure everything will be fine hun. You are a strong person and can get through anything. And heart murmurs are very common, I have one, so does my brother and others in my family. Never knew until a couple years ago, so the heart murmur may not even be anything serious or related to anything.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine hun. You are a strong person and can get through anything. And heart murmurs are very common, I have one, so does my brother and others in my family. Never knew until a couple years ago, so the heart murmur may not even be anything serious or related to anything.

O really Hun that's good to know . Do you have to take any meds or anything ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I get arrhythmia some times as well...not even worried. And years ago they were testing me for lupus... it wasn't LOL. My co-worker has lupus and she is fine. I'm sure all will be ok
xoxox


----------



## No Doubt

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine hun. You are a strong person and can get through anything. And heart murmurs are very common, I have one, so does my brother and others in my family. Never knew until a couple years ago, so the heart murmur may not even be anything serious or related to anything.
> 
> O really Hun that's good to know . Do you have to take any meds or anything ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Nope, no meds. My doc was doing a physical and said "oh, you have a murmur". He said its most likely been there my entire life and then he moved on, never sounded like it was issue and it hasn't been. We've know about my brothers since he was born, no meds for him and he's 30, no problems. My grandmother has one, she's 76, no meds. So they can be very common and have absolutely no effect on anything. They could be hereditary, which ours are, so it's possible your mom or siblings may have it too. Just wait for the results, but I would almost certainly think you would have nothing to worry about considering its never caused you any problems before.


----------



## Indigo77

Hope you check out fine....try not to worry...:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Brave. Take care of yourself. We love having you here. :hugs: 


PS I haven't bought one present yet and I have noooooo idea what to buy for anyone....


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: brave :hugs:


----------



## topsy

Big hugs my lovely. xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Still no word of my heart scan but I've been having panic like attacks at night time as I'm so worried about my breathing . I know I'm mad but I keep thinking my heart isn't beating properly then I start thinking im not breathing properly and then I think I can't breathe and try to breathe deeper :cry:then I take pains in my chest and think I'm gonna have a heart attack :cry:just horrible . I just want everything to be back to normal :thumbup:how is everyone ? I've missed you all so much :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

It's a catch 22 BMom, the more you worry about it, the more you will panic, just try and breathe through it and think that you have been OK for the last 46 years and you can get through this now. Imagine you are lying on a beach soaking up the sun and all is calm and peaceful :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

That's the worry bf I don't know how long I've had it and pretty sure if I've had it my whole life someone would have picked up on it by now . I mean I've had operations and several lung infections over the years :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

It's totally normal that you feel so anxious about this. I'd be a nervous wreck :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em &#10084;how are you ? X


----------



## Embo78

I'm ok hun. Just trying to lessen the treat days I've been enjoying (3 out of 7!!)


----------



## peanutpup

Thinking of you hun:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Embo78

Hope you're ok x


----------



## Indigo77

https://glittertextmaker.info/glittertext/holdz/z52aba908b5a9d.gif


----------



## Bravemom

Hello and sorry I've not been on . Was in bed all last week with flu . Really knocked me off my feet and had no energy at all . Went out for first yesterday to see the new Hobbit movie with kids . Really enjoyed it . Still no word on my heart scan but I've been ok apart from a few sleepless nights and a few almost panic attacks but as I say I'm ok now :thumbup:so am also all sorted for Xmas . Girls all sorted but dan looking for a laptop to play games and it has to have certain processor and graphics card so p been online for weeks deciding :dohh:I'm also still trying to follow my diet and unfortunately I put on a stone last three months but being ill last week I lost seven pounds so I'm now trying to lose other seven ive gained :blush:nightmare so close to Xmas as I just want to eat all the nice stuff about :haha:kids are all fine and so is my buddy . I bought him a lovely new collar for Xmas with the Crown Jewels on it and its lovely and shiny and my girls will love it . I've also made him up a stocking :blush:. Hope everyone is well . I daily think of each abd every one of you . Love you lots and lots . What have I missed ? Any news ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## topsy

Awwww how cute a collar with the crown jewels I LOVE it :) You will soon zap them 7lbs hun.cant wait till we can take LO to the cinema. Sorry you have been so poorly. HUGS xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I knew you'd be ready for Christmas well in time :haha: I still have 90% of my shopping to do :blush: Love the sound of buddy's collar  bu sorry you have been ill :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

good job T...yeah I'm still working on my decorations and shopping...totally off the ball this year LOL


----------



## Embo78

Glad you're back hun :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

There's a pregnant racoon in my bedroom!


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you weren't well hun...hope you feel better. Just keep calm...everything will be fine.

And um...wow Indigo! Don't know what to say about that, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> There's a pregnant racoon in my bedroom!

Nutter :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo :haha::thumbup:thanks everyone else :thumbup:delivered 3/4 of the presents today and cards . House a bit calmer now . Just defrosted my freezer as I'm hoping to do my Xmas food shop in next few days . Have my neice tomorrow and I'm gonna take her to see Santa at garden centre and all the decorations :thumbup:looking forward to it . Anyone any plans over the holidays apart from eating , drinking and being merry ? :haha::hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Hey hun :hi:

You're so organised as per!

Glad you're feeling better now :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Good lord woman, how do you do it all? I get tired just reading all you do hehehe


----------



## Butterfly67

Agree with LL :thumbup:

I'm cooking a Christmas dinner for 6 on Sunday, fingers crossed it goes OK! :munch:


----------



## peanutpup

Good job on being prepared! I am in such a mess and my sanity has long left!:haha: I gave up on weight loss until new year......too much temptation and quite frankly I don't care:haha: Happy you are feeling a bit better :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Viking15

I'm sorry you've been sick Brave. The flu is horrid. The last time I got the flu I felt like crud for 4 days. Didn't leave my bed except to pee. I'm glad you are in the mend. Enjoy the holidays with your lovely family. I'd love a pic of your lovelies. Do you never post on FB?


----------



## Milty

I'm just now about to start wrapping presents...it will take me till Christmas and they will look like I let DS do it! Oh well


----------



## Embo78

Well done on being so organised! That was me last year... sooooo organised but I'm back work this year so I'm waaaay behind and feeling really overwhelmed! Why do we do this every year?! :haha:


----------



## threebirds

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know ive been MIA but Im thinking of you T and every1 else and I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas. I know this can br a tough time of year :hug:

xxx


----------



## peanutpup

Bmom wishing you and your family a wonderful christmas........big (((hugs))) enjoy your family and know everything will be ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::xmas9:


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy Christmas bmom hope you have a lovely day with your beautiful family but know that you will also be mourning your losses :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Merry Christmas, T! :wave::xmas9::dog:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:xmas9:Merry Christmas!:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hope everyone had a wonderful Xmas. I was spoilt rotten by hubby and kids and a few friends too . Liz thank you for my card I &#10084;it :hugs:all went well and kids were so happy with their toys . P gave me 500 pounds !!!!! Plus a Clarins set and a dressing gown from house of Fraser plus a new Hair dryer and a 100 ml bottle of modern muse perfume . Got candles and pjs from kids and Sophie bought me a lovely necklace with a bird in it that she informed me was 5 pounds ha ha ha . Our dinner was perfect and I collapsed in bed at ten . On Boxing Day me and girls went shopping and I bought a purse and blouse and some new make up :thumbup:last few days have been spent in my pjs eating and watching tv . I seriously think I've gained a stone but I will drop it once I start back to slimming world next week . I've my night in hotel with p to look forward to on the third of jan then I'm getting back to healthy eating and exercise . My brother has gave me a watch for monitoring my hb and calories burnt whilst exercise so am looking forward to doing that too . How was everyone else's crimbo ? Missed you all and thought of you every single day esp in church on Xmas morning wen I sang away in a manger and thought of all our angels in heaven :cry::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Am gonna post some pics . Won't keep them up for too long as hubby has a moan at me wen I post pics now :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving the pics T, looks like you all had a brilliant time :cloud9: Makes me look forward to a little family Xmas next year :happydance:

Am sure you will start shedding any weight in the new year but in the meantime relax :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Bf I can't wait till I see your Xmas pics next year with your baby boy :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Happy Christmas sounds like you had a good one :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Looks like you had a wonderful Xmas! Spanx & the kids look bigger!


----------



## shellie31

Hi hun :hi:

Sounds like your xmas was great :happydance::happydance:. The bairns look well chuffed with there presents, love P's t-shirt :haha: & your dinner looks lush :munch:


----------



## Milty

Oh T they have grown!!! You have such a great looking family!!! Also I'd say you were not the only one spoiled!!! But your kiddos deserve it because the are sooo good!

All I have to say about the Turkey hat your DS was wearing is ...I want one:haha:

Oh and don't worry you will get back on track.

Love ya Hun :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Lovely pics Bmom...and yes your kids have grown so much! Looks like your Christmas was fab! Don't worry about the weight, it will come off quick I'm sure. Glad you had such a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Bravemom

So lovely to hear from you all . I've really missed catching up . I mean you guys know me and understand me more than anyone &#10084;so I'm trying to cut down as of today , cutting out foods like chocolate and crisps and more water and fruit . I've gained a stone since September :cry:I know I can lose that in a few weeks if I knuckle down . Had a fall out with p yesterday over sex !!!!! He thinks we should be doing it more and I guess I'm too tired and since I've stopped ttc it isn't the same anymore . I know we will finally find a happy medium but at the minute p wants it 2-3 times a week and I don't . :shrug:in fact once a week is enough and he had a meltdown about it yesterday . Says he's the boss and we are still young and maybe wen we reach our 70's we can go to dtd once a week :haha:ha ha I nearly pissed myself laughing making him even more angry . So my sil is having a New Year's Eve party tomorrow night and we are all invited :) kids excited and girls already planning dresses to wear . I'm excited too but I've another docs apt in morning re the other blood tests so just want that over me so I can relax and enjoy . Sometimes I feel so sad that I tried for 8 years and no baby to show for it . I wish I had have stopped years ago but even now I wish so bad to hold another l. O in my arms but I know I'm blessed with what I have . P has the cold well he says its flu so I've been up and down stairs with drinks and tablets for him . He's a pain in the ass . Have to make a chicken curry and a risotto for tomorrow for party and also a veggie curry for dd :thumbup:so I need to move my ass to the shops . Love you ladies . Love and peace :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hope I don't bore you all too much with my diet but I feel if I'm writing down wHat I eat it makes it much easier . So breakfast was crackers and cheese . Lunch is soup and dinner homemade chicken curry and fruit if I'm peckish :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

This is a dieting and fitness journal so definitely not boring hunny :thumbup:

Hope you have a lovely time at the party x


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> This is a dieting and fitness journal so definitely not boring hunny :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time at the party x

Thanks em it's just once I start I go completely nuts :haha:trying so hard to get to my goal of 162 pounds this year :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Me too chick. We will get to goal together. 2014 is our year :) :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Good point well made Embo :haha:

No boring us here BMom, I think it does help to write things down whatever journey you are on :flower:

Isn't it the age old story of the man wanting more sex than the woman (Ok maybe not everyone as I know we have some :sex: mad ladies on here :haha:) Not really sure what the answer is tbh! :dohh:

Maybe you should try and think that you ttc'd for 15 years and got 4 kids out of it :flower: I know that doesn't negate the losses and the wish for another baby but maybe just a different way of looking at it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Love the pics.......beautiful family:cloud9:. Enjoy your New Year's party.....2014 is a new beginning. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks m . Love you . &#10084; Peanut :happydance:how I've missed you :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Me too chick. We will get to goal together. 2014 is our year :) :)

Thanks Hun :thumbup:so I've been so good but changed what I ate . Crackers and cheese for breakfast and an orange and some turkey for lunch and a turkey salad for dinner and that's me . If I'm hungry later I will snack on fruit and nuts or boiled eggs :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Bravemom said:


> Thanks m . Love you . &#10084; Peanut :happydance:how I've missed you :cloud9::hugs:

I have missed you too!! so happy you started posting again......I miss the daily posts.....I look forward to hearing from you all the time......regardless of the distance you are a best friend:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks m . Love you . &#10084; Peanut :happydance:how I've missed you :cloud9::hugs:
> 
> I have missed you too!! so happy you started posting again......I miss the daily posts.....I look forward to hearing from you all the time......regardless of the distance you are a best friend:hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Aw babes that made me cry &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;love you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:kiss: Happy 2014 love! Sent you an email a few weeks ago, not sure if you got it :shrug: Sending you lots of luv and big hugs Jax xxxxx

I'll try and come back soon for proper posting :blush: :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jaaaaaaax! :happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jaaaaaaax! :happydance::happydance::kiss:

:howdy::yipee: missed ya!:kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax !!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't get an email :( but dan always on my bloody iPad and may have deleted it . Please resend it . We've missed you my love . How are you ?????? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax get back here right now and tell us how you are and what's been happening !!!!!!!! Please !!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I'm still here :thumbup: but nothing T, absolutely nothing, hence my silence really.....:blush: Well apart from getting promotion at work, a payrise, finally giving up my massaging (got real mixed feelings over that one) and DH agreeing to IVF....otherwise BFN....but (and yea okay here I go again with the same old chestnut...) 'I'm not giving up yet!!!!!!!!!!!!'
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> I'm still here :thumbup: but nothing T, absolutely nothing, hence my silence really.....:blush: Well apart from getting promotion at work, a payrise, finally giving up my massaging (got real mixed feelings over that one) and DH agreeing to IVF....otherwise BFN....but (and yea okay here I go again with the same old chestnut...) 'I'm not giving up yet!!!!!!!!!!!!'
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Omg that's wonderful news :happydance::happydance::happydance:I thought you said you had nothing to tell us . Am so pleased Hun and maybe you can restart massaging at home after baby is born for some extra cash :thumbup:so pleased you aren't giving up :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Bravemom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here :thumbup: but nothing T, absolutely nothing, hence my silence really.....:blush: Well apart from getting promotion at work, a payrise, finally giving up my massaging (got real mixed feelings over that one) and DH agreeing to IVF....otherwise BFN....but (and yea okay here I go again with the same old chestnut...) 'I'm not giving up yet!!!!!!!!!!!!'
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Omg that's wonderful news :happydance::happydance::happydance:I thought you said you had nothing to tell us . Am so pleased Hun and maybe you can restart massaging at home after baby is born for some extra cash :thumbup:so pleased you aren't giving up :cloud9::hugs:Click to expand...

DH has said can we give it another 6 months of serious baby shagging and then IVF, haven't got a prob with that but if I want to use my healthcare provider I need to start treatment before Oct when I'm 45 (f***ing hell, 45 :dohh:). Yes just 'on a break' from massaging but tbh not working 3 nights a week together with a daytime job will be heaven. Although me being me I feel like a) I'm letting my clients down and b) that I made a concious decision to do it as a profession instead of pinning DH down and having our baby when I should have done and now I'm ending up with neither :cry:. But, as everyone tells me, making more room in my life for other things might just mean....I have to keep my hope alive!x


----------



## Bravemom

Jax get the ball rolling now with ivf if you can as I think it can take a while :thumbup:Instead of feeling bad about giving up massaging just think of it as being on a break to get your baby and it's something you will always have to fall back on :thumbup:So good to chat with you again :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax....sound like a plan....:thumbup:

BM...P is pissing me off....can't he see you're mourning your angels? 

As for the food list, I like it. My sister has been losing weight & says that keeping a food diary keeps her honest & helps her stay on track. 

If it matters, you don't look as though you have gained anything! :thumbup:

Are you ever going to come back to FB?


----------



## shellie31

I've missed you too hun, need my daily Bmom fix :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

*HAPPY NEW YEAR! * :dog:




Be happy, T....your angels want this....

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:
:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Viking15

I agree with Indi all around. P will probably never understand how you feel Brave. We are here for you :hugs: You do have a very lovely family. I know you wanted another so badly and I don't understand why God didn't bless you with another. You are a perfect momma. Please enjoy your little lovelies as they are beyond precious. I missed the photos. Perhaps you can post on FB?


----------



## threebirds

Hi T and all you fab ladies
Hugs, love and here's to a new year :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Garnet

:happydance:HAPPY NEW YEAR BMOM:thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Happy new year everyone &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## LLbean

Happy 2014!


----------



## shellie31

HAPPY NEW YEAR Hun :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:hug:
xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone , hope you all had a lovely start to the new year . I've had a lovely one and its the kids last official day off school so taking them to movies and for ice cream :thumbup:I've gained a stone all together up and down since September but as if tomorrow I'm back to healthy eating and daily exercise . I started my walks last . Did 70 minutes power walk and felt great and p has promised to find 30 minutes a day to walk with me :happydance:which is great as he doesn't exercise at all . So as a family tomorrow we are all eating less crisps chocolate and biscuits and drinking more water and eating more fruit . Have told kids no more fizzy drinks unless its a treat a we are out and less time playing games and more outside activity :thumbup:I'm looking forward to it . So I'm setting my goal at 162 pounds and hope to get there by end if march / start of April :thumbup:so that's basically 28 pounds as I'm just under 190 pounds . How's everyone else doing ? Excited as this is the year lots of my long time Bnb buddies will give birth to their rainbow babies :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Bmom sounds like a great plan. I'm dying to get the weight off that I gained last year. Since I'm also trying to help my endo I'm giving up dairy, processed foods and breads as they are inflammatory and can cause it to get worse. 

So far im down 4 pounds. :thumbup: :thumbup:I did start before the new year though. 

Cheers to rainbow babies:flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for more babies! I'll diet and exercise with you. I'm currently at 181 and said I would like to lose another 10, but I'm kind of afraid to be too small...amazing how the universe has flipped, I used to be afraid of being to big, lol. I'll have to see. I caught a glimpse of myself and I like my thicker lower half, but just want the flat stomach to come with it. Gosh, why can't I have it all, lol.

Glad the new year is going well for you so far. Not a lot going on here as far as that's concerned. Just moving through. Good for P for walking with you. I can't wit for it to warm back up so I can get back out there. I may even lose my mind and jog a bit or walk this hill, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

New year, new you BMom and great that P is going to walk with you too :happydance: am sure you will do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Another forty minute power walk done :thumbup:milty and ND we can do this together :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I hope do Bmom I kinda shocked myself tonight when I looked up my BMI. 

Before I started gaining wait last year my bmi was 24 now it's 31! :dohh: I'm obese. 

It's not like I didn't try to stop it so I know I gave it my all but I'm still annoyed with myself. 

Sad thing is I'm finding it easier to control my weight now in my menopausal state. I know if I put forth the effort now I will see a change but I still feel a bit burned from when I was trying before surgery.


----------



## shellie31

So great that the new year is going well for you :hugs:. Good on you for being more active & getting the whole family involved :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> I hope do Bmom I kinda shocked myself tonight when I looked up my BMI.
> 
> Before I started gaining wait last year my bmi was 24 now it's 31! :dohh: I'm obese.
> 
> It's not like I didn't try to stop it so I know I gave it my all but I'm still annoyed with myself.
> 
> Sad thing is I'm finding it easier to control my weight now in my menopausal state. I know if I put forth the effort now I will see a change but I still feel a bit burned from when I was trying before surgery.

I know what you mean Hun but 31 really isn't too bad at all . My bmi was 42 last year and you will be able to Get that down in no time ,hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So hubby hasn't bothered his arse to go walking with me and has had sugary drinks and biscuits today :growlmad:I've told him he's a loser and he has gave up without even trying !!!!!!!! I on the other hand am an angel :haha:Homemade veg soup and chicken for lunch ,two small pieces of whole meal bread at brekie and beef casserole and rice for dinner :haha:also 70 minute power walk done before lunch .i need to drink more water thou and I'm finding it hard :shrug:Af is a week late and I just wish she woukd come till I get it over with ,still awaiting my heart scan apt and am dreading af being here wen I have to go :dohh:Viking I will pm you some pics :thumbup:Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Have you bd B? Maybe you should test if you're a week late :shrug: Are you usually regular?


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Have you bd B? Maybe you should test if you're a week late :shrug: Are you usually regular?

No Hun my cycles are getting more erratic The older I get :growlmad:I think it was 43 days last month and so far it's cd42 :shrug:How are you today ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh I see! No need to panic then!!

I'm ok today. Bit peed off about the car but it defo could be worse I suppose!!


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Oh I see! No need to panic then!!
> 
> I'm ok today. Bit peed off about the car but it defo could be worse I suppose!!

You have every right to be pissed off ! How's max ?:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

He's ok. He scared the crap out of us all the other night but he's absolutely fine now :) He's a little monkey though!!


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> He's ok. He scared the crap out of us all the other night but he's absolutely fine now :) He's a little monkey though!!

I know it must have been terrifying ,glad he's ok now ,:thumbup:I still haven't got my watch set up ,it seems I need to bring it in and get a new battery fitted ,can't wait to see it working :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Well done with your healthy start Bmom & all the powerwalks :)
Milty my BMI is 31 too and Im working on getting it back under 30 and hopefully on down a bit.
Good luck girls xx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks three :thumbup:food for today . Two small slices of wholemeal bread and mashed banana for breakfast . Lunch was homemade veg soup . Dinner is tuna salad with rice :thumbup:drinking loads and will be walking tonight . :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Mmmmm food sounds delish :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Mmm that does sound nice, I haven't been shopping so I only have frozen pizza for dinner oops, yours sounds much nicer!


----------



## threebirds

Gonna have brown rice & veg for dinner :) x


----------



## Bravemom

533 calories burnt off :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Great burn b x


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em . Just wanted to ask can I wear the watch and belt like a pedometer daily and wear it all day ? Was so excited to see the calories used on my walk :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Stupidly weighed myself and I'm still the same as Monday :( I've been so good and strict but I've a uti and feel bloated and drank a whole bottle of cranberry juice before bed as I was in so much discomfort . Aw well onwards and upwards . Out with my friend today . Ham and mushroom Omelette for breakfast and tea . Prob something quick for dinner as girls have club so spaghetti bol and am just having boiled egg with granary bread and a muller yogurt for lunch and fruit for snacks and 2 litres of water :thumbup:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

be easy on yourself bmom and keep going. It might take your body a short while to catch up with your healthy eating :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

you know better than to weigh yourself daily silly girl


----------



## Bravemom

Your right Liz :blush:and now I know why . Af has just arrived :dohh:
At least I now know why :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:rofl: there you go... now STOP tormenting yourself will ya? get away from that scale!


----------



## Indigo77

:hug:

<3 U


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> :hug:
> 
> <3 U

&#10084;Love you more :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . Ham and mushroom omelette plus two oranges and two 10 calorie jellies :thumbup:I've exercised for approx seven hours since Friday and been good with my food so will be gutted on Monday if I haven't a bit off and seriously today it feels like nothing at all :shrug::hugs:


----------



## topsy

Ham and mushroom omlett sounds yummy-Know what I am having for my tea now :) xx


----------



## Bravemom

topsy said:


> Ham and mushroom omlett sounds yummy-Know what I am having for my tea now :) xx

:haha:how are you huni ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Just did a 45 minute power walk with og in her pram :thumbup:just fruit for lunch today so far as little miss hasn't stopped all day . Going to an open night tonight with dd . Her results come in three weeks . Hope she passes as she's been wanting to go to this school for her whole life plus her best friends want to go too so fingers crossed . :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I wish you and I were neighbors. I'd love to do power walks with you. You would be great motivation for me. With MIL cooking I am eating slightly better but I'd rather be the one in the kitchen.


----------



## topsy

Bravemom said:


> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Ham and mushroom omlett sounds yummy-Know what I am having for my tea now :) xx
> 
> :haha:how are you huni ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Bit wobbly but plodding along thank you. Hope you are doing ok? well done on the power walk. xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> I wish you and I were neighbors. I'd love to do power walks with you. You would be great motivation for me. With MIL cooking I am eating slightly better but I'd rather be the one in the kitchen.

I wish we were too &#10084;and my life is def easier wen p isn't around as I can control my eating much better . All he really wants to do is cook for me . :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Had an omelette for brunch with ham mushroom and red onion . Also a slice of brown bread . Burnt off 669 calories today too :happydance:love my new watch . :thumbup:have swimming with girls in an hour . Seriously feel like I could go for a catnap but no chance of that lol . Have made a chicken casserole for dinner tonight . Really cold here today . Hope everyone is well . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

topsy said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Ham and mushroom omlett sounds yummy-Know what I am having for my tea now :) xx
> 
> :haha:how are you huni ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Bit wobbly but plodding along thank you. Hope you are doing ok? well done on the power walk. xxxClick to expand...

Aw bless you . Hope you feel better soon . Loving my walks ESP wen I can see how much I'm burning off :thumbup:any weekend plans ? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

What watch?


----------



## Embo78

I love that I can see EXACTLY what I've burned :) No more guessing :)


----------



## LLbean

not to ruin it for you ladies but....you know those are estimates right? nothing can tell you exactly what you burn hehehe. every body is different and those devices give you a rough estimate based on averages. But yes, good to get an idea 

xoxox


----------



## Indigo77

Liz! 

Booooo!


----------



## Embo78

If your HR monitor is the one you use with the chest strap, it's the most accurate out there. As long as you keep it up to date with you weight etc. 

Did you know you can even use it for swimming? :)


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> If your HR monitor is the one you use with the chest strap, it's the most accurate out there. As long as you keep it up to date with you weight etc.
> 
> Did you know you can even use it for swimming? :)

Yes it's the one with chest strap and my weight and height are in it :thumbup:I love it . Indigo my brother gave me the watch as he was getting a new one . It's called a polar watch and monitors your heart rate and how many cals you burn off and how much exercise you do . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone I've had a really good day with food as yesterday I was at my friends for dinner and ate a lot of food and drank lots of alcohol :haha:so much fun thou . Am weighing myself on Wednesday morning as its the day I go out with my friend and its gonna be my treat day too . Still walking everyday and started to drink black coffee today as I've been told it helps with weight loss . Life would be easier if p would stop buying all the Xmas half price tins of chocolate and biscuits :growlmad:how's everyone doing ? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

X


----------



## Bravemom

Maybe me and you should just go get wasted together then Indy . That would make us both feel much better :haha:the hostess was pissed as a newt . She was making cocktails with gin ,Bacardi ,and southern comfort Brown sugar ,and some other crap . My head was very sore this morning but it was fun . She had two beautiful labs and I sat stroking them all night . Her mum lives with her and she has dementia and kept coming in and sitting on my knee . Bless her :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That sounds gooooood! 

You had 2 dogs at your feet & an old lady on your lap? :rofl:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> That sounds gooooood!
> 
> You had 2 dogs at your feet & an old lady on your lap? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::friends::friends: and wen I got home p was jumping on my lap too :growlmad::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

Did u vomit in his lap? :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Did u vomit in his lap? :haha:

No but buddy got him off for me :thumbup:he's a very jealous little doggie :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Buddy is the man! :rofl:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you had a fun eventful night! Poor little old lady, but she sounds so cute, lol.


----------



## LLbean

LOL Indigo :winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Ugh Monday morning wake up call :sleep:walking this morning along the cycle path with the dog and u might bring buddy too :haha:porridge with fruit for breakfast .tuna and red onion sandwich with strawberries for lunch and chicken stir fry for dinner :thumbup:three open nights this week to attend plus girls start back to their clubs . Excited as I'm getting my eyelashes tinted tomorrow morning and a spray tan . Tuesdays are half price days on all the treatments . Right must go make the packed lunches and get kiddies up . Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

You are gonna be one tanned eyelashed blonde babe! :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> You are gonna be one tanned eyelashed blonde babe! :happydance::winkwink:

:haha:perfect :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So I finally dragged p from his chair and we walked with buddy around and half way up the cave hill which has lots of steep hills and you can walk to the top and see all of Belfast . Legs are knackered but burnt off 400 calories :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Walking to and from school had burnt off another 300 and hopefully my walk tonight will get me up to walking off 1,200 calories as that's how much I'm eating :thumbup:have a really sore head today thou but am excited for weigh in on Wednesday :happydance:have an awful feeling I'm gonna be disappointed :shrug:


----------



## Bravemom

Is it a big deal to turn the tv off whilst the four kids are at the table doing homework even if p wants to watch the news ? :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Not at all....men are just selfish pigs sometimes. I dare you to start oinking at him.

Ps...your mailbox is full...xoxox


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Not at all....men are just selfish pigs sometimes. I dare you to start oinking at him.
> 
> Ps...your mailbox is full...xoxox

:haha:he went off in a huff instead :growlmad:sorry my mailbox is now empty :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Weigh in tomorrow morning . Eeekkkkk excited and scared lol . Porridge for breakfast as it filled me up till lunch yesterday . Homemade potato and Lentil soup for lunch and turkey and gammon salad with wheaten bread for dinner :thumbup: also trying to walk today but I've wrecked my ankle overdoing it yesterday so won't be doing loads today but would be happy with an hour :thumbup:spray tan and eyelash tint this morning and its frosty and cold this morning :cold::cold:hope they have the heating on :haha: have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

We want to see pics of the blond bombshell....don't forgeeeeeet!


----------



## topsy

Ohhh fake Tan and Eye lash tint-Enjoy being pampered :) xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks topsy . Loved it :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Weigh in today and I've lost 6 pounds :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

WOW I said it before but I will say it again... you are a shrinking machine!


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> WOW I said it before but I will say it again... you are a shrinking machine!

Thanks hun .I worked bloody hard too . Only going for 2 pounds a week now and hope to have 28 pounds off for end of march :thumbup:not pressurising myself as I'm just miserable . Slow and steady :thumbup:how are you ? How's work ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Work is okay&#8230; Amazingly slow considering the beginning of the year most people have New Year's resolutions but also a lot of people were getting sick over the holidays so&#8230; We have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Work is okay Amazingly slow considering the beginning of the year most people have New Year's resolutions but also a lot of people were getting sick over the holidays so We have to wait and see what happens.

Aw hope it picks up soon . :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done that is brilliant :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Very well done!


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks m and indigo . Was very pleased :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Just back from Lucy's teachers meetings and I'm one proud mum . She's got all A's and B's and one C in her exams and these are her predicted exam results too . Her Art teacher says she's gifted in Art and there is an art technician who works with the most gifted child in the class and he's working with Lucy :happydance:super proud of my girl who still thinks she's worthless since she was bullied last year :cry:love her so much and just want her to be happy &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the weight loss! And yay for your dd! I hope she can get back to herself...I know it's hard for her though, especially at such a young vulnerable age.


----------



## Embo78

Oh wow on your loss B. That is an amazing loss :)

And well done to your dd. I actually feel proud too!!


----------



## Indigo77

Good for Lucy! :wohoo:

& T....very well done on helping her get through it...:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Well done on the weight loss. You are amazing!


----------



## Butterfly67

Things like this will hopefully boost Lucy's confidence which surely will help her self esteem :awww: :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Yay for the weight loss! And yay for your dd! I hope she can get back to herself...I know it's hard for her though, especially at such a young vulnerable age.

Thank you . Yes she still struggles on a daily basis :( I just keep telling her how beautiful and amazing she is and how well she has done . Bless her &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Oh wow on your loss B. That is an amazing loss :)
> 
> And well done to your dd. I actually feel proud too!!

Aw thanks em &#10084;I guess we are all like a little family on here and we all rejoice in each others accomplishments like we would do in real life . I actually talk more to you guys than I do to my family :blush::haha::hugs:have you got weighed yet ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Good for Lucy! :wohoo:
> 
> & T....very well done on helping her get through it...:hugs:

Thanks Indy . It's been every mums worst nightmare :( staying strong thou for her :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> Well done on the weight loss. You are amazing!

Thanks v I will be excited wen I've lost 100 pounds :happydance:how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Things like this will hopefully boost Lucy's confidence which surely will help her self esteem :awww: :hugs:

I hope so . It's been a long road for her . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Porridge for breakfast today . Blueberries at eleven . Homemade carrot and coriander soup for lunch and risotto with butternut squash and chicken for dinner:thumbup:


----------



## shellie31

Bloody hell Bmom, your journal moves so fast it's hard to keep up with you :haha:. 

:wohoo: on the weightloss, you go girl :dance: & that's brilliant news about your DD :yipee:. Hopefully it'll help her to realise that she's not worthless, the fucking cowards who bullied her are the worthless ones, they're not fit to lick her boots :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I need you to come and cook me some nice food :munch: :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> I need you to come and cook me some nice food :munch: :haha:

:plane::plane::yipee::yipee::shipw::shipw:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> Bloody hell Bmom, your journal moves so fast it's hard to keep up with you :haha:.
> 
> :wohoo: on the weightloss, you go girl :dance: & that's brilliant news about your DD :yipee:. Hopefully it'll help her to realise that she's not worthless, the fucking cowards who bullied her are the worthless ones, they're not fit to lick her boots :hugs:

Thanks shellie &#10084;great to see you


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> Bloody hell Bmom, your journal moves so fast it's hard to keep up with you :haha:.
> 
> :wohoo: on the weightloss, you go girl :dance: & that's brilliant news about your DD :yipee:. Hopefully it'll help her to realise that she's not worthless, the fucking cowards who bullied her are the worthless ones, they're not fit to lick her boots :hugs:

Thanks shellie &#10084;great to see you


----------



## Bravemom

Morning ladies. Wee son off today as its his teachers funeral :( taking him out this morning to treat him with a McDonald's and maybe some new books and jeans . :thumbup:hard to be good with food over weekend but I've had porridge for breakfast and I've a large salad made up in fridge so might have that with some fried salmon and veg for dinner , have a great weekend everyone :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So lunch was more cartit and coriander soup and dinner was cous cous with grilled salmon and mushrooms stuffed with chilli garlic and onion . Really enjoyed it . Walked around town for three hours them did my power walk for 70 minutes tonight :sleep::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . The rugby is on all day so I'm taking kids to see The Moshi Monster movie and leaving Paul to it :haha:had porridge for breakfast and have lentil and barley soup cooking for dinner . Am just buying a roast chicken and some nice bread to go with it as I will prob get kids a Burger King after movies so Paul can have chicken bread and soup and I will just have soup and snack in chicken later if I'm hungry . Power walk at six and I'm feeling much more positive today on diet and not even feeling hungry which is a plus :thumbup:miss you all . Where's everyone gone :shrug::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you're feeling more positive today! I need to get on some sort of workout regiment but just can't be motivated by it. Though this week every night I've kept just with house chores once I get in. I have to find the time is what it really comes down to. It will be easier once if warms up cause I can do on walks and it will still be light out when I get home, though I prefer morning workouts. Right now though I think I'm just gonna mainly focus on getting my abs tight and then shave everything else off once it starts warming back up. Once summer gets here and its actually hot I should be in good shape! And I saw the cutest bathing suit. It was kind of through back, high waisted bikini, but it was absolutely darling! That's my goal...to fit into that and actually look good in it!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Glad you're feeling more positive today! I need to get on some sort of workout regiment but just can't be motivated by it. Though this week every night I've kept just with house chores once I get in. I have to find the time is what it really comes down to. It will be easier once if warms up cause I can do on walks and it will still be light out when I get home, though I prefer morning workouts. Right now though I think I'm just gonna mainly focus on getting my abs tight and then shave everything else off once it starts warming back up. Once summer gets here and its actually hot I should be in good shape! And I saw the cutest bathing suit. It was kind of through back, high waisted bikini, but it was absolutely darling! That's my goal...to fit into that and actually look good in it!

Sounds like you will do it . It took me ages to finally get my head around .you lost loads before you had virtue too . Bikini sounds lovely . How much do you want to lose ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

You're on a roll B. :)

Enjoy the cinema. :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Glad you're feeling more positive today! I need to get on some sort of workout regiment but just can't be motivated by it. Though this week every night I've kept just with house chores once I get in. I have to find the time is what it really comes down to. It will be easier once if warms up cause I can do on walks and it will still be light out when I get home, though I prefer morning workouts. Right now though I think I'm just gonna mainly focus on getting my abs tight and then shave everything else off once it starts warming back up. Once summer gets here and its actually hot I should be in good shape! And I saw the cutest bathing suit. It was kind of through back, high waisted bikini, but it was absolutely darling! That's my goal...to fit into that and actually look good in it!
> 
> Sounds like you will do it . It took me ages to finally get my head around .you lost loads before you had virtue too . Bikini sounds lovely . How much do you want to lose ? :hugs:Click to expand...

That's just it, I don't really know how much I want to lose...probably cause I don't really have a set goal in mind. I always thought I would be fine with 180 and now that I've gotten there I want to lose more still. I think for me it's more about how I look and I want a flat tummy. I don't need to have rock hard abs or anything like that, just flat and some type of firmness to it. I like everything else on me to be a bit on the thicker side though and I'm afraid if I lose more I'll lose all of that too.


----------



## Bravemom

I think just some exercises then :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Just in from my walk . It's pissing down dark and freezing and dd wouldn't let me go on my own so I let her go with me . Got 3/4 round my journey and she realised she had dropped her giraffe :cry:we retraced our steps and after an hour found him soaked and lying at the side of the road :happydance:back home and stripped and into our pjs in the heat . P watching the rugby so I'm having a catch up here and reading some magazines :thumbup:burnt off 500 calories :happydance::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Your doing brilliantly hun :thumbup:. I admire you for going out in the pissing rain & cold :rain: :cold: it's been the same here too, roll on summer, mind you that's wishful thinking :rofl:. I don't suppose you get much of a summer either where you are & Scotland is just as shitty weather wise :wacko:. 

:hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Hi brave! I'm catching up on all my journals so I thought I'd pop in, you're doing so well :yipee: I honestly am looking forward to getting back into diet and exercise:dohh:

keep it up, give me a few months and I'll be back :kiss:


----------



## threebirds

You're amazing Brave :hugs::hugs::hugs:
you really are an inspiration. I know there are so many ups and downs but its how we deal with them :) well done getting out walking in the rain yest! Hope you are having a good weekend hun. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Indigo77

You're doing so well! 

I'm very proud of you! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> Your doing brilliantly hun :thumbup:. I admire you for going out in the pissing rain & cold :rain: :cold: it's been the same here too, roll on summer, mind you that's wishful thinking :rofl:. I don't suppose you get much of a summer either where you are & Scotland is just as shitty weather wise :wacko:.
> 
> :hugs:

Yip the weather here is pretty crap too . I can't wait for the brighter nights again . I'm a bit scared walking in the dark lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

roonsma said:


> Hi brave! I'm catching up on all my journals so I thought I'd pop in, you're doing so well :yipee: I honestly am looking forward to getting back into diet and exercise:dohh:
> 
> keep it up, give me a few months and I'll be back :kiss:

Great to see you hun &#10084;Looking forward to having you on board again :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> You're amazing Brave :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> you really are an inspiration. I know there are so many ups and downs but its how we deal with them :) well done getting out walking in the rain yest! Hope you are having a good weekend hun. Lots of love xxx

Hi &#10084;I've missed you loads . Great to see you back . You ok ? Yes I've had so many ups and downs but its sometimes a struggle to push forward and keep reminding myself how much its gonna be worth it in the end and at the minute I'm ok but next week I might be saying aw bugger this :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Indy .for once I'm proud of what I've done too :thumbup: can't believe I'm almost at my goal . Hopefully by end of march I will be happy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Please dont wait til end of March to be happy - be happy now :hugs: you can be happy & wanna exercise n lose a few lbs. :happydance: xxx


----------



## threebirds

Im ok, just got a wretched cough and nervous about lister apt and upcoming cycle. But trying to be positive & not stress xxx


----------



## shellie31

I prefer the dark nights but I'm a bit of a weirdo :rofl:. I wouldn't go anywhere without street lights, I'm not that daft but I do like the dark :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## topsy

:hugs::hugs:Just dropping by with :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## threebirds

Good evening hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Weighed in a day early as having a party for hubby today for his birthday . I've lost another 41/2 pounds :happydance::happydance::happydance:I'm sooooooo happy !!!!!!!!! Bring on the cake :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi topsy &#10084; shellie I love the dark too lol much more than the daytime . In fact I stay for days inside in dark with curtains close and I feel safer like that :shrug:three I am happy I'm just not happy with my shape . I've bingo wings and a wobbly bum and belly :blush:they need fixed :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

We'll done T :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Weighed in a day early as having a party for hubby today for his birthday . I've lost another 41/2 pounds :happydance::happydance::happydance:I'm sooooooo happy !!!!!!!!! Bring on the cake :haha:

Here you go......:cake:


----------



## Milty

Bravemom said:


> . I've bingo wings and a wobbly bum and belly :blush:they need fixed :haha::hugs:

It took me a min to figure out what you were talking about :haha:

I got it now


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> . I've bingo wings and a wobbly bum and belly :blush:they need fixed :haha::hugs:
> 
> It took me a min to figure out what you were talking about :haha:
> 
> I got it nowClick to expand...

:haha:sorry lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Weighed in a day early as having a party for hubby today for his birthday . I've lost another 41/2 pounds :happydance::happydance::happydance:I'm sooooooo happy !!!!!!!!! Bring on the cake :haha:
> 
> Here you go......:cake:Click to expand...

Yummy thanks Indy :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> We'll done T :happydance::happydance:

Thanks m :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

That's great hunny :) :)


----------



## No Doubt

Happy belated b'day to your hubbs! And yay for the weight loss! And definitely yay for cake!


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em &#10084;thanks ND &#10084;so I basically ate a lot yesterday .eggs bacon toms and mushrooms for breakfast . Indian for lunch and had cereal bar , chocolate biscuits and crisps as well so no dinner :blush:been 100 percent today and walked two hours so hopefully I can get my 2-3 pounds off next week :thumbup:porridge for breakfast , fruit at lunch and spag Bol for dinner plus lots of tea and water :thumbup:have my niece today and she has croup :( so lots of cuddles and hugs on the sofa before I do school run :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bad girl :haha: but we all have to have naughty days :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Aww your poor niece. But who cares about the food...I say eat up every now and again!


----------



## Indigo77

Poor OG! 

I hope she feels better soon!

Does she like to cuddle?


----------



## Bravemom

She loves to cuddle and I love cuddling her :cloud9:she didn't want to go home with mummy and cried and had to be dragged from my arms :cry:hate when that happens . We played with jigsaws and play dough and made Rice Krispie buns and she had a lovely sleep too . She kept asking for food and I made it and then she didn't eat it . Little rascal . So today has been good with food . Alpen for breakfast . Poached egg and salmon for lunch and noddles broccoli carrots mushrooms and onions for dinner :thumbup:got my roots done today too and a fringe cut so I'm looking a but tidier :haha:hope everyone has a good weekend :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Aw she sounds adorable :cloud9:

Food sounds yummy today b. 

I really need to get my hair done. Last time I got it done was my wedding! :blush:


----------



## Bravemom

I love getting my hair done em but its so expensive to get foils . 60 pounds for half a head and I get a free fringe cut :thumbup:been growing it for years now so at least I save money on it getting cut :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all &#10084;so tired this morning and hubby wouldn't let me out of bed :blush::haha:just had porridge for breakfast . Gonna make a big salad tonight with lettuce tomatoes cucumber red onion eggs beetroot and turkey and ham :thumbup:no plans today as of yet . Just looking online for some holiday ideas as kiddies want to go to a holiday park in Scotland or England this year . Everything is so expensive thou :shrug:have a great weekend ladies :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Morning all &#10084;so tired this morning and hubby wouldn't let me out of bed :blush::haha:just had porridge for breakfast . Gonna make a big salad tonight with lettuce tomatoes cucumber red onion eggs beetroot and turkey and ham :thumbup:no plans today as of yet . Just looking online for some holiday ideas as kiddies want to go to a holiday park in Scotland or England this year . Everything is so expensive thou :shrug:have a great weekend ladies :hugs:




Bravemom said:


> I love getting my hair done em but its so expensive to get foils . 60 pounds for half a head and I get a free fringe cut :thumbup:been growing it for years now so at least I save money on it getting cut :thumbup::hugs:

Hello! You know I get foils at a beauty college or school and it is way cheaper although I ask for a Senior student! Great job on weightloss.


----------



## LLbean

exactly what I was going to suggest Garnet...here the Paul Mitchell school is close to me and very affordable... in Santa Monica I had the Vidal Sassoon school close by too. The only catch is the time it takes to get it done as they have to be supervised by the teachers so lots of waiting some times...but lots less money


----------



## Garnet

Yes I paid 40 for foil two colors though!


----------



## Bravemom

I love my hair colour and the girl that does it . Washed it this morning . It's much darker but def more natural looking . I could get it done cheaper but I like it better like this . G mine is two colours too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:hug: xx


----------



## Bravemom

Food for today . Alpen for brekkie . Salad rice and chicken for lunch and dinner was cabbage carrots peas and some low fat mince . Made kids cottage pie , home made mince pies and homemade sausage rolls . So hard not to shove the pastry in my mouth lol . Haven't walked as much this week but if I lose a pound at least I will be happy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Did you buy P the sausage maker? 

88.5 lbs

just amazing


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done T :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Did you buy P the sausage maker?
> 
> 88.5 lbs
> 
> just amazing

No I never did lol but I just buy the ready made pastry and sausage meat . So easy but kids love them and they can help too . They made initials for their mince pies and little leaves etc :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Well done T :happydance::hugs:

Thanks Hun . Weigh in tomorrow and if I can get 1 1/2 pounds off that will be ninety pounds :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Mushroom onion and tomato omelette for breakfast / lunch made with three eggs . Feeling full and sick lol really really tired today too . Feel like having a nap before I get kids :blush::haha:lazy bitch I am lol :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Mmmm omlette!!

Hope you get your 90 lbs hun. That'll be AWESOME :) :) :)


----------



## Indigo77

You are soooo far from lazy & if you need a rest, then rest.


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> You are soooo far from lazy & if you need a rest, then rest.

I feel it today :blush:am even contemplating toasties for dinner :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Mmmm omlette!!
> 
> Hope you get your 90 lbs hun. That'll be AWESOME :) :) :)

Me too Hun . It would be amazing:hugs:


----------



## threebirds

You're def not lazy Bmom :)
Good luck for ur weigh in tomorrow!
Id love toasties - havent had bread for more than 6mths - a cheese toasty would go down a treat lol, sadly no bread in the house so no chance of me being bad! 
You need some lazy days :)
I had a lovely wee walk earlier & just relaxing on the sofa now :)
:hugs: xx


----------



## Bravemom

Three what have you been eating for breakfast lunch and dinner ? Well done on your BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance:lots of sticky dust :hugs:I'm thrilled for you &#10084;


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Three what have you been eating for breakfast lunch and dinner ? Well done on your BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance:lots of sticky dust :hugs:I'm thrilled for you &#10084;

Thanks babe :hugs::hugs: 
Gonna need a lot of sticky dust!
Can't believe it!
Breakie is porridge with a banana and nuts or omlette, lunch is soup sometimes with a gluten free roll or just a couple of rice cakes & maybe a gf protein nut/seed bar. Oh and I have a pre-breakfast juice - today was orange & celery - usually is apple, celery & cucumber. Im not vg at breakfast some days though. And I have a weakness for chocolate! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Bmom, hope you get your 90lbs hun! That will be another wonderful milestone!

Three, congrats on your bfp!


----------



## Indigo77

Wow! Congrats 3birds!


----------



## Bravemom

Eeekkkkkkk 3 1/2 pounds off :) :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay congrats bmom :yipee: you are doing really well as we knew you would :hugs:

Congrats 3birds :happydance: :dust::dust:


----------



## Embo78

Wow sweetie. That's amazing. You smashed that 90 lbs :) :) :)


----------



## Bravemom

Few before and after pics . Only leaving them up for a while then deleting them :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/8c044be7bbd032658a11b731e93c6ff1_zpsae77ddb4.jpghttps://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/8b9fa855777c9ba215168c84a6b462f5_zpsf1ec8e70.jpghttps://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/5d4866683b6b3f3c7d3bf80188df2bb4_zps87aff70c.jpghttps://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/juno345/87eaff348141bc3c63f1915e5b3e8a49_zpsd09a999f.jpg


----------



## threebirds

Such a babe :hug:
Amazin weight loss, congratulations!!!

And thanks everyone for the bfp congrats!

xxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Such a babe :hug:
> Amazin weight loss, congratulations!!!
> 
> And thanks everyone for the bfp congrats!
> 
> xxxxxx

Aw thanks Hun I feel fab today . How you feeling ? Ok ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Absolutely outstanding hunny. You looked pretty before but now you're simply stunning :) :)


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Absolutely outstanding hunny. You looked pretty before but now you're simply stunning :) :)

Aw thanks em &#10084; it's been bloody hard work but wen you see the end results you realise it's all been worth it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

You look fab! And it looks like your chi chis shrunk...wish mine would shrink, lol.


----------



## Milty

You look Fantastic!!!


----------



## Indigo77

You look beautiful!

90 lbs! That's almost another person! AMAZING!

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

You look amazing hon xxx


----------



## LLbean

you look so fabulous! Way to go Bmom!


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone . I do feel great :thumbup:its been a long time and I hope I can lose some more . Am hoping to join gym to tone up now . Trying to talk p into allowing me to go :blush:he's very against it . Bloody weirdo that he is :haha:thinks all the men are gonna be drooling over my ass and tits :shrug:as if :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

He's probably right, but who cares...you'll only be drooling over him! You can tell him that he can always join you to keep watch, lol. See how that goes!


----------



## Milty

Oh they will be drooling but that's when he gets to be proud and say yeah that's my wife!!!


Oh and as my Lupron is wearing off and I guess my hormones are not crazy I'm finally loosing the weight I gained after my first MC. I'm down 10 pounds.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Oh they will be drooling but that's when he gets to be proud and say yeah that's my wife!!!
> 
> 
> Oh and as my Lupron is wearing off and I guess my hormones are not crazy I'm finally loosing the weight I gained after my first MC. I'm down 10 pounds.

O that's fantastic milty . Well done :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> He's probably right, but who cares...you'll only be drooling over him! You can tell him that he can always join you to keep watch, lol. See how that goes!

Good idea . I will run that past him :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Feeling very anxious for my girl . Exam results in morning . Just want it over with now . She's weepy excited feels sick all in one . Please let her pass :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

FX bmom. She's done well so far hasn't she so I expect she'll be fine :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good luck! It will be fine! :hugs: Join a women's only gym! They have them here! See if they have one! Also you don't need much gym equipment to tone! You can use your own body weight! I run every other day and do toning consecutively! Look on Ytube!


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Good luck! It will be fine! :hugs: Join a women's only gym! They have them here! See if they have one! Also you don't need much gym equipment to tone! You can use your own body weight! I run every other day and do toning consecutively! Look on Ytube!

Thanks g . I walk every day but want to tone my tummy and upper arms . :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Feeling very anxious for my girl . Exam results in morning . Just want it over with now . She's weepy excited feels sick all in one . Please let her pass :hugs:

Aw good luck to your DD, fx for her xxx


----------



## No Doubt

How did your dd do?


----------



## shellie31

Got everything crossed for your DD, not that she needs it :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

My girl did it 111 out of 128 :happydance::happydance::happydance:scored one of the top scores :cloud9:super proud of her &#10084;


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo:

:thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Well done to your DD :) clever girl :) :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> My girl did it 111 out of 128 :happydance::happydance::happydance:scored one of the top scores :cloud9:super proud of her &#10084;

Yay that is brilliant :yipee: 

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone . She can't wait to get into school tomorrow . Think she's so relieved . I've been so bad with my food last few days . Cake ice cream chocolate sausages bacon eggs tray bake :blush:will be lucky if I get away with gaining a few pounds :blush:back and at it in morning . Hope everyone had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

So happy for your dd! Sounds to me like you've had a good time with food lately, lol. I wish that was me saying that...though I did scarf down quite a few cookies today. They were in bits n pieces so it kind of got away from. I'm not even sure how many I had, lol. But you'll get back into. I'm sure you'll be fine by your weigh in.


----------



## shellie31

That's brilliant news, well done to your DD :yipee: you must be one proud mumma <3 :cloud9:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: Nice one T, your DDs a clever girl :flower:

Don't worry about the food, everyone falls off the wagon once in a while :winkwink::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> :thumbup: Nice one T, your DDs a clever girl :flower:
> 
> Don't worry about the food, everyone falls off the wagon once in a while :winkwink::hugs::kiss:

Jax . I missed you baby girl :cry:you ok ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> That's brilliant news, well done to your DD :yipee: you must be one proud mumma <3 :cloud9:

I am shellie &#10084;how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> So happy for your dd! Sounds to me like you've had a good time with food lately, lol. I wish that was me saying that...though I did scarf down quite a few cookies today. They were in bits n pieces so it kind of got away from. I'm not even sure how many I had, lol. But you'll get back into. I'm sure you'll be fine by your weigh in.

Thanks Hun . I'm not feeling the best so unfortunately I'm eating the wrong food too :blush:I will get it back on track again :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . I'm feeling horrible . Have a sinus infection and I'm craving and eating bread . Croissants with real butter to be exact . Just want to lie and sleep too but I've to go out in the pelting rain to walk Buddy and get girls . I've taken some sinutab . Hope they help . My poor aunt had a heart attack at the weekend . My aunt belle the one that's like a mum to me :cry:she smokes 40 cigs a day and tea and doesn't go out or eat very well . It's really scared her and she's been told she can't smoke again or she will die :cry::nope:


----------



## Embo78

Oh no. I'm sorry about your aunt. You must be so scared :(

You eat bread while your body is craving it. You'll soon get on track xx


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Oh no. I'm sorry about your aunt. You must be so scared :(
> 
> You eat bread while your body is craving it. You'll soon get on track xx

Thanks em &#10084;


----------



## Jax41

Nah not today T, know what I mean? Just feel, :grr: I'm on the MaltEaster bunnies :thumbup:
xXx


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> Nah not today T, know what I mean? Just feel, :grr: I'm on the MaltEaster bunnies :thumbup:
> xXx

Aw jax :( is anyone doing anything to help you re ttc ? What about the Ivf ? Yummy now I want a bunnie :blush::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Hope u feel better, T. :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your aunt. :(

Agree w Em...have some bread..you'll get back on track when u can...


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> My girl did it 111 out of 128 :happydance::happydance::happydance:scored one of the top scores :cloud9:super proud of her &#10084;

Wow! Delighted for her, and for you proud mama  :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## threebirds

And really sorry about your aunt :hugs:
Def don't be hard on yourself having the odd bad food day, you know you'll get yourself back on track. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Garnet

It is so darn hard to lose weight but as soon as put little amount of junk food you can gain quickly! I am like WTF! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry about you aunt T. Hopefully she will give up the smoking and you'll have lots more years with her :hugs::hugs:

Mmm butter and croissants :munch:


----------



## shellie31

Sorry about your Aunt :hugs::hugs:. I'm fine hun thanks for asking just plodding along :flower:


----------



## Jax41

T you okay today? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

~~
oo
.~.


----------



## Embo78

Hope you're ok b :hugs: miss you :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone . Sorry I haven't been on . Had a really heavy head cold and its knocked me for six . :sleep:was also my baby boys 13 th birthday yesterday :cry::happydance:house filled all day long plus I was minding my neice . I've also been eating crap ..., pizza buns cakes homemade cup cakes and much more . I did gain 3/4 of a pound in Wednesday but I'm sure it's another three now on top of that but once I'm feeling better I will get that all off in a week I'm sure :blush:ran out of bloody tea bags and I'm dying for a cuppa . Still in my pjs and Sophie and dan off today as both have a cough and sore throat . It's been great all of us snuggling in bed together . Thank god it's the weekend . My friend has got us front row tickets for a show tomorrow night in the mac arts centre . I've never been so can't wait . Hope I feel better but if I don't I'm sure the vodka will cure me :haha:embo !!!!!!!! Huge congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:so bloody happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no bmom hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:

And happy birthday to D :cake: :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks m &#10084;ok anyone ever think of buying a doll that looks like a newborn ? I saw my friend today with her twins . They are 7 and both had one in a pram . I fell in love with them :blush:does that sound a bit wacko :haha:they are so cute :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

N has one from MIL & we all love him!


----------



## Indigo77

Indigo77 said:


> N has one from MIL & we all love him!

:blush:

We use him to make 'How To' videos for my sister. (Swaddle, change diaper, etc)


----------



## Bravemom

These ones are amazing Indy . They are called premmies . I'm trying to talk girls into wanting one :blush::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Indy what does he look like ? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sort of like this...(Color: Light Skin, Brown Eyes)
& he smells like baby powder

https://www.amazon.com/Adora-Nurser...8&qid=1391840527&sr=1-17&keywords=adora+dolls


----------



## shellie31

Aww those dolls are cute <3 :cloud9:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Indy . Looks so cute I bet n loves it &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone . Had a great night out last night . Feeling a bit fragile but I've all the washing done and roast is on for dinner &#128077;p has taken girls to his sisters for a few hours so I'm watching catch up tv . Bliss :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Relax hun, you deserve it.


----------



## Bravemom

Omg virtue is so so cute &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;love this pic :cloud9:


----------



## No Doubt

We got it taken this morning. Usually he's smiling away but this morning he was just not in the mood. But we at least got the one good one.


----------



## Bravemom

Beautiful boy . Is he trying to crawl yet ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Hi everyone . Had a great night out last night . Feeling a bit fragile but I've all the washing done and roast is on for dinner &#128077;p has taken girls to his sisters for a few hours so I'm watching catch up tv . Bliss :hugs:

Sounds perfect :thumbup:

Gorgeous pic ND :cloud9:


----------



## No Doubt

I don't think he has an interest in crawling, lol. He just pulls himself wherever he wants to go. He more or less slinks around I guess is a good way to put it. He wants to stand though so we work with him on that. But he's so heavy so holding him all the time is not the easiest thing, lol. But who knows, he may never crawl. I didn't. My mom said I just got up when I was 8 months and started walking.


----------



## shellie31

Hope you enjoyed your weekend hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone . It's hormone city in my house today . Dd having af . I'm late and my other dd has spots :cry:I'm eating like a pig and I just can't stop . I've had six days now of being worse than I've ever been . My nipples and boobs are aching . This has happened the last few months with af . Just want it to appear now so I can feel like normal . Went back to bed this morning and feel worse for it . Had cornflakes and bagel for brekkie then toastie and cornflakes for lunch and I also found a one direction bar in the fridge from Xmas and ate it too :blush:it was disgusting :haha:dreading getting weighed its easy gonna be 6-8 pounds . Need to wise up and soon . How is everyone ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no T sorry you are having a crappy time :cry:

Hope AF turns up soon and evens out your hormones :hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you feel like poo hun...and sorry every female in your house is raging with hormones right now. Sure that doesn't help anything. I hope you feel better soon though and AF shows.


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Hi everyone . It's hormone city in my house today . Dd having af . I'm late and my other dd has spots :cry:I'm eating like a pig and I just can't stop . I've had six days now of being worse than I've ever been . My nipples and boobs are aching . This has happened the last few months with af . Just want it to appear now so I can feel like normal . Went back to bed this morning and feel worse for it . Had cornflakes and bagel for brekkie then toastie and cornflakes for lunch and I also found a one direction bar in the fridge from Xmas and ate it too :blush:it was disgusting :haha:dreading getting weighed its easy gonna be 6-8 pounds . Need to wise up and soon . How is everyone ? :hugs:

Definately time to get Pamprim for everyone who is having PMS! It helps with all the symtoms including moods!


----------



## threebirds

:hugs::hugs::hugs: poor u, all the hormones in your house sound crazy. Im sure you'll get yerself back on the healthy wagon in the next day or so. Love u xx


----------



## Indigo77

Stupid pms hormones! :grr:


----------



## Bonnie1990

dont beat yourself up love. you are doing so well with the weight loss and look fab.
i wish i had your willpower...there is a cake cooling on the counter waiting to be frosted and devoured!:dohh::dohh:

xxoooo:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

I'm sorry your feeling shit hun :hugs::hugs: PMT is a bitch :grr:. 

Don't be to hard on yourself, your doing great & eating crap when you feel shit is to be expected :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks girls . I'm restarting today with healthy eating and walking . If I keep doing what I've been doing the last week I will quickly regain it all back . Gonna try write down everything I eat today . Breakfast porridge and two tea :thumbup:Gonna force Paul off the setee and walk for an hour too so wish me luck for today as I'm really Gonna need it :cry:still do tired and boobs and back aching :growlmad:wish af would hurry the hell up . Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Just did a two hour walk and I'm feeling much better in general . Had chicken salad sandwich on Brown bread plus a muller lite and a banana :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

We'll done! Xx :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks m am trying to eat more then it does t seem as much like a diet :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you've perked up a bit. I'm back my healthy kick too...trying to lose 5lbs a month til Virtue's b'day and all. I had coffee for breakfast (there's just no way this is ever going to stop...let me have this one, lol), a lettuce wrap and strawberries for lunch and after my day it will probably be wine for dinner. OK, so maybe not the best start, but lunch was good right...?


----------



## Bravemom

Nd you really don't need to lose anymore weight . I think you look perfect . What was in the lettuce wrap ? Sounds good and a glass of wine will do you no harm either :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:

:wave:

:kiss:

:hug:

:hugs:

:bike:

:dog:


----------



## No Doubt

Bravemom said:


> Nd you really don't need to lose anymore weight . I think you look perfect . What was in the lettuce wrap ? Sounds good and a glass of wine will do you no harm either :thumbup::hugs:

Thanks hun! So do you. For life of me can't figure out where you're suppose to lose it from.

I put turkey, ham and cheese...mayo and mustard. I unfortunately didn't find any tomatoes when I went shopping over the weekend...imagine that. And I didn't think about it, but I should have got some pickles.

I could stand to lose a few more. Kind of skeptical right now though. I keep saying I should get all the babies out of the way and then lose the weight once and for all, but I don't want to get pregnant and huge and then not be able to lose it, so I want to lose it now.


----------



## shellie31

Glad your feeling better hun :hugs:

Well done on your healthy meals :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

So I wasn't going to but I did and I've gained seven pounds :blush::cry:bugger that :growlmad:


----------



## Embo78

At least you know where you stand now chick! The only way is down!!


----------



## No Doubt

Blah...I know that feeling. But I agree...only down from here. Not to mention you're probably bloated from AF about to show.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em and yes I hope so . Nd I forgot about that and by the feeling of my cervix af is about to arrive :thumbup:hubby paying to get my nails done . Just a French manicure but that has made me smile :) :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

You'll get there hun, don't beat yourself up about it :hugs:

Yay for getting your nails done :yipee: you deserve to be pampered :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Brown bread with bacon sandwich plus a piece of chocolate cake :blush:my sil brought me over some this morning And it would have been rude to say no :haha:have my beautiful neice today and I plan to go get some flowers for my aunt and go visit her . Was up during the night being sick and I've hurt my shoulder . Also woke up with my vest ripped off my arm and p says it was him trying to pull it off with his teeth !!!!! Wtf . Creep . If I had a spare room he would be in it !!!!! The sun is shining but it's freezing . Gonna clean my windows and brush out the front . Og loves to help me clean :thumbup:have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

What in the world about P trying to get your vest off with his teeth! What was he thinking? That cake sounds divine!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> What in the world about P trying to get your vest off with his teeth! What was he thinking? That cake sounds divine!

Lol I've no idea . He says he was doing it in his sleep . Yea right :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hiya :hug:
Thanks for all your support. 
Had to laugh at your DH, he adores ya and can't keep his hands / teeth (!) to himself :)
Hope you enjoyed the cake, sounds yum & def no need to feel guilty eating it with all the housewrk you're doing! When you getting your nails done? Is that your valentines treat?
Love x


----------



## Bravemom

Hi three &#10084;yes my nails are a treat from him . Love them . Got them done last night . Look really nice . Prob won't last long thou . She said up to a week . Dd been picked to do lead role in her assembly in the morning so I'm looking forward to that . Just hope she doesn't get too nervous . Bathing all the girls now before bed then its chill time and early night . Buddy has been walked and my house is tidy . Really need a big spring clean pretty soon . Kids finish tomorrow for a week . Can't wait . Love and hugs everyone &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

LOL...P's a sleep attacker. How does he remember doing it in his sleep if he was asleep!?!?

Glad your day went well. I'm dreading the spring clean myself. We did a good clean before Christmas before everyone came, but obviously that lasted all of about a week with everyone here, lol.


----------



## peanutpup

Just quick pop in to say hello! :wave: been thinking of you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> LOL...P's a sleep attacker. How does he remember doing it in his sleep if he was asleep!?!?
> 
> Glad your day went well. I'm dreading the spring clean myself. We did a good clean before Christmas before everyone came, but obviously that lasted all of about a week with everyone here, lol.

Lol exactly :haha:he's chancing his arm :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> Just quick pop in to say hello! :wave: been thinking of you:hugs::hugs:

Hi huni . How are you ????? Missed you . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . Happy Valentines &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;hubby bought me a cross trainer as a present :happydance::happydance::happydance:he's building it now . Been reading online and apparently they are the best all round trainer to get plus less impact on the joints and your back . I can't wait to get on it . You only need to do 30 minutes a day and its great for weight loss . Exciting :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

That's great he gave you a cross trainer:happydance:......wish I had something like that at home so I could get off my butt......my DH didn't even say Happy V Day :growlmad:and DD just growled at me this morning :growlmad::growlmad:so I am having choc covered jubes after dinner tonight and I am not sharing!!!!!

Take care hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Monday I start my fitness/health goal :thumbup:

Nothing new with me........just plodding along.


----------



## Garnet

Happy Valentines Day! :kiss::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow what an awesome present! I can't even manage 20 seconds on those things they are hard work, but yes very good exercise :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the cross trainer!


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ladies I've done thirty minutes on it tonight and I'm dying a death lol :sleep:


----------



## shellie31

:wohoo: on the crosstrainer, at least you don't have to go outside in the shitty weather :thumbup:

:rofl: at P & his antics, so funny :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Bit fed up today and feeling slightly down . Have put loads of weight on and can't stop eating . Starting the shakes tomorrow as I need something to get me back into the swing of things and I've a day out on Saturday with my hubby brother and sil and I want to feel good about myself . Going on the cross trainer daily for 30 minutes and hope to get 7 pounds off for Saturday :haha:all my clothes are a size 14-16 now and I can't buy anymore so need to stay on target . I've got 3-4 dresses all in a 14 that I want to choose from to wear out and they will prob be tight ATM so please help me lol all this week to keep going . Thanks girls love you all loads . P.s no af yet :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

You can do it bmom. I don't want to see any more numbers going down in the thread title :growlmad:. Get to work on that cross trainer :devil::gun::grr:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry, I just can't be mean, lol. It's a struggle I know. But what I will do is help you hide it, lol. Get a shaper. This way your dresses will be tight and sexy, and you won't have the bulge iykwim. Shapers slim and shape all of your curves so all people see is a sexy figure...not what's really behind that sex figure, lol. I use them all the time when going for a night...which hasn't happened in like forever for me, lol, or going out to a fancy dinner with the hubbs.

But now worries, you'll lose it. If anyone can it's you.

And what the crap about AF!?!?! I know you mentioned the birth control, did you start it yet?


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol ND I try the tough love thing but it doesn't work cos I just feel mean in the end :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> You can do it bmom. I don't want to see any more numbers going down in the thread title :growlmad:. Get to work on that cross trainer :devil::gun::grr:

Thanks m that's just what I need :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I'm sorry, I just can't be mean, lol. It's a struggle I know. But what I will do is help you hide it, lol. Get a shaper. This way your dresses will be tight and sexy, and you won't have the bulge iykwim. Shapers slim and shape all of your curves so all people see is a sexy figure...not what's really behind that sex figure, lol. I use them all the time when going for a night...which hasn't happened in like forever for me, lol, or going out to a fancy dinner with the hubbs.
> 
> But now worries, you'll lose it. If anyone can it's you.
> 
> And what the crap about AF!?!?! I know you mentioned the birth control, did you start it yet?

Thanks Hun . Af is being a bitch like last month and taking almost six weeks to come :growlmad:thanks for the hint on the shapers underwear :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so today is the day I start my shakes and lose some serious weight :happydance:am combining my left over lipotrim and slim and save for the week . So breakfast is an orange crem shake lunch is veg soup and dinner is chicken breast and 200 g of veg I might also have a bar before bed or use my 250 ml of milk and have a hot chocolate :thumbup:but my calorie intake will be 1.200 or under each day . I will still be walking daily and doing 30 minutes on cross trainer plus drinking two litres of water . Eeekkkkk wish me luck :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck, you can do it! :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Hey b. Just checking in with my bud! How you getting on so far? I've still not had my first shake cos I like to start later in the day cos I always want to snack in the evening. I'll be eating at 1, 4, 7 and 10 :thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

Good luck hun :thumbup: im gonna join ya as ive just reached the wallowing stage and thats no good. If Im right that this preg stopped developing early on then i need to pull myself together xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Hi three and em . The more the merrier :thumbup:I've had a shake at nine then some soup just now . Also a litre of water plus I walked for 70 minutes . I'm feeling ok but it's still early days :haha:em my weight has gone up and up and up :blush:I've had to adjust my title again :blush:bad girl :haha:let's hope I have to change it again soon :thumbup:good luck to all of us :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thank goodness day one almost over and I can honestly say its been fine . Shake am soup pm quorn broccoli cauliflower mushroom chilli and five spice for dinner two litres of water and I have had two tea as I just can't cope without it . 2 hours walk and 30 mins on cross trainer . I'm done but I feel good :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Try to be careful with the exercise hun. You're only consuming 650 cals max so if you burn that much it's really not healthy for you. 
Maybe you should stick with a normal diet while your exercising so much. Or at least eat extra cals to make up for what you're burning. 

Vlc diets aren't recommended with hard exercise. They recommend a gentle swim/walk for twenty mins a day MAX!

Hope I'm not overstepping the mark but I'm a bit worried that's all :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em . i know your only looking out for me .&#10084;today with the two hour walk was a one off as it was a lovely day but I'm still gonna go on the cross trainer if I can daily even for 20 minutes Usually I don't exercise on this diet at all but I'm so cross with myself for going over 13 stone again :growlmad:how's your day been ? :hugs:I've just had a lemon bar it was delicious . So if I have a shake a soup a bar chicken and veg it's all only 650 calories ? Why in earth did I think it was 1.200 lol &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Af has just arrived :happydance:so happy :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

So glad she finally showed her face :) :)


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . So I don't know what's going on . No actual heavy flow yet but I've got thrush and think the bleeding is coming from that :shrug:woke up dying to weigh myself and I've a pound off :growlmad:disappointed . Also so hungry so I had my bar for breakfast chocolate truffle :thumbup:shake at one then soup at three then chicken and veg at six plus two litres of water . Feeling fed up already :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: try not to think about it all too much T (yeah right) and def don't be going to weigh yourself every day! :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sure it will fall off once af passes. Don't worry about it right now.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks m and ebony &#10084;it will pass and I will feel better :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Af will definitely be making you retain water hunny. :hugs: you won't be fed up next week when you weigh in after a week :)


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em are you doing ok today ? Are you hungry ? I'm bloody starving today and I was ok yesterday lol :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm actually ok today but really struggled yesterday!!! I'm missing my caffeine tho! Decaf coffee just doesn't cut it!!! x


----------



## Bravemom

Aw em I know Hun :( I'm cooking my dinner . Chicken with mushroom and onion plus some veg on the side :thumbup:lots of water after dinner too . No exercise today . :hugs:have wrecked my calf after all that exercise yesterday :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh no :( you're going the right thing resting though. Listen to your body. If it tells you to rest that's what we should do :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

I'm so bored thou em . No eating and no exercising :cry:ready to tear my hair out . Hope this is easier tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I know. Why do we do this to ourselves eh?! :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> I know. Why do we do this to ourselves eh?! :hugs:

I don't know but at the minute I can't see myself lasting till weekend lol kids making angel delight in the kitchen !!!!!! I want to lick the bowl :haha:


----------



## Embo78

If you're miserable chick it's not worth it :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

I'm hoping to be ok just know the first few days are the worst esp with kids being off . Taking them to movies tomorrow armed with my bar my shake and coke zero :thumbup:what have you ate today em ? You coping ok lovely ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Today is going really well. I thought it'd be worse today. I'm enjoying having the kids home but mine cook for themselves thank god!!

I've had soup at 2pm, mushroom pasta with broccoli and cauliflower at 5. At 8 I'll have a hot shake and then before bed my lemon bar. 
I've had my 3 litres, 3 decaf coffees and some sugar free jelly after my tea :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

You've done so well today . Well done . I think because I had my bar this morning and didn't save it for before bedtime that's why I'm feeling worse today . But I guess today is almost over and just hope it's easier tomorrow . Are you only weighing yourself weekly ? :hugs:.


----------



## Embo78

I'm going to stick to weighing myself weekly. At least I'll try to :haha: you know how bad I am at that!!!

I had a boiled egg last night before bed and it really helped. Everyone on the s&s Facebook page said a boiled egg won't prevent me getting in ketosis :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> I'm going to stick to weighing myself weekly. At least I'll try to :haha: you know how bad I am at that!!!
> 
> I had a boiled egg last night before bed and it really helped. Everyone on the s&s Facebook page said a boiled egg won't prevent me getting in ketosis :thumbup:

I know it's not like you not to have jumped on the scales :haha:I think I lost over half a stone last time first week :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I lost 12 the first time (100%) then the second time I lost 8 (I cheated twice that time)


----------



## Embo78

But I'm much heavier than you :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> I lost 12 the first time (100%) then the second time I lost 8 (I cheated twice that time)

8 pounds is still amazing . I will be so excited for us to lose a stone between us :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> But I'm much heavier than you :thumbup:

Your really not em :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning . Up nice and early today . Lots to do before I go to movies . Just weighed myself and don't ask me how but I've 4 3/4 pounds off since Sunday :saywhat::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:so happy lol


----------



## Embo78

B you've made me want to weigh now!!!!!!!

Well done chicky! :happydance: has that made you feel better :hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Yes I feel bloody amazing :happydance::happydance:it's so worth it wen you get these results . Aw go weigh yourself em :) :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

At the movies . Bar and shake and coke zero for me . Soup for lunch and curry quorn and veg for dinner plus as much water as i can drink :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Just made dinner with quorn mushroom onion and cauliflower plus half a pack of the curry pack . Delicious :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Awesome job on weightloss Bmom!!!!! keep it up lovely lady you are on a roll!!......now if only I could get myself started :blush:......had a cup of m&m's and kd last night as I was having one of those days where all you want do is cry one minute and then punch something/one the next for no reason cause you didn't like the way it or they looked :haha: 



:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> Awesome job on weightloss Bmom!!!!! keep it up lovely lady you are on a roll!!......now if only I could get myself started :blush:......had a cup of m&m's and kd last night as I was having one of those days where all you want do is cry one minute and then punch something/one the next for no reason cause you didn't like the way it or they looked :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Hi peanut &#10084;I'm having one of those weeks with p :haha:but all I want to do is kill him lol I'm fast asleep this morning at 6.30 and he gets up to go to the loo then wakes me wen he bounces into bed and starts rubbing me in the belly awaking my bladder and now I'm up too but he's fast asleep :growlmad:how are you ???:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone .eeekkkkk another 2 1/4 pounds off :happydance:love seeing the results first thing . I'm still really tired this morning but that's mainly cause p woke me up so early :growlmad:taking kids out today and p going back to work . Having a shake for breakfast and soup at lunch dinner is the chilli pack with veg a lovely recipe I got from em that is also on this diet . It helps a lot having support on this diet and p is still trying his best to bring me bowls of food esp late at night :growlmad:he just doesn't get it so I'm happy as today will be easier with him at work all day . How is everyone ? I'm missing all my stalkers . Where are you all ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Are you weighing yourself every day again?! :growlmad: you know your weight is going to fluctuate! :flower: 

Keep up the good work though :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

I know m but it keeps me going :blush:I do however know within the next few days the scales won't move and I will want to throw them at p :haha: gonna get that back over 90 again just for you :thumbup:how are you ? Your almost there :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha: yes throw them at him then you can't keep using them :happydance:

I'm ok thanks. Getting a bit stressed that my builder keeps putting off plastering my hall and I want it done before bubs is here :growlmad: Other than that pretty ready I think :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Keep pestering him night and day :growlmad:still can't believe your a mum &#10084;so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Me neither :wacko::haha:


----------



## No Doubt

The next time P brings you food in the middle of the night, tip it over in his lap...especially if he's waking you to do it, lol.

Butterfly so exciting! You should totally pull the preggo card with that guy and threaten to find someone else.


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha: yes throw them at him then you can't keep using them :happydance:
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Getting a bit stressed that my builder keeps putting off plastering my hall and I want it done before bubs is here :growlmad: Other than that pretty ready I think :happydance:

Tell him you are F Pregnat and he does not want the wrath of a pregnant woman on him!:haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Doing good Bmom! I am volunteering more hours and running to Dr Appts and just running! I read and dash :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> The next time P brings you food in the middle of the night, tip it over in his lap...especially if he's waking you to do it, lol.
> 
> Butterfly so exciting! You should totally pull the preggo card with that guy and threaten to find someone else.

:haha:ok I will do that and tell him you told me to do it lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Doing good Bmom! I am volunteering more hours and running to Dr Appts and just running! I read and dash :thumbup:

Aw thanks for saying hello &#10084;can't believe you are almost there for your Ivf . Really excited for you :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:thumbup::wave:
Well done on the amazing weight loss, you are def back on track :) :) Looks like a good day all round! xxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks three and best off all I've got my energy back today . Af still here and it's a bit heavier today which is good as it was really light and I was worried what was going on . Thought it was maybe my age and my periods where gonna stop . Really chuffed for you for hearing a hb today . Over the moon for you :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## peanutpup

Bravemom said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Awesome job on weightloss Bmom!!!!! keep it up lovely lady you are on a roll!!......now if only I could get myself started :blush:......had a cup of m&m's and kd last night as I was having one of those days where all you want do is cry one minute and then punch something/one the next for no reason cause you didn't like the way it or they looked :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Hi peanut &#10084;I'm having one of those weeks with p :haha:but all I want to do is kill him lol I'm fast asleep this morning at 6.30 and he gets up to go to the loo then wakes me wen he bounces into bed and starts rubbing me in the belly awaking my bladder and now I'm up too but he's fast asleep :growlmad:how are you ???:hugs:Click to expand...

He needs a pillow over the face:growlmad::haha: 
I am fine........having a difficult time the past two months.....don't know if it is all this damn snow and cold or if my hormones have decided to be unpredictable every freekin day........but I give myself a talking to regularly and continue to plod along:thumbup:

DD has to make course selections first week of march for hs in sept and is stressing about the IB program as all her teachers (and dh)are pushing for her to take that program but it is very difficult......the english teacher who teaches it for gr 11 says there is alot of crying and a girl in her last yr of IB program could not take the pressure and lets just say her family is grieving :cry:.........and she also has to have wisdom teeth out mar 8th so her stress is my stress.....lol gotta love kids!!:hugs::hugs:

I really need to get back to the gym to help with all this stress....Bmom you have helped motivate me once again......I am going to the gym after work today to do cardio and I will use you to make me accountable and let you know how I made out!

Sorry I kinda dumped on you :nope: just had to get it out...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hey peanut &#10084;aw that sounds like a lot of stress for you and your girl :cry:I def wouldn't push her any harder than what she has . Life is hard enough . There's so much pressure on our young people now :cry:hope you both manage to sort things out . Good luck on the gym . You can do it plus it's really de stressing :haha:I can say after losing that seven pounds lately that I feel so much better in myself and my clothes :haha:hope things get easier for you Hun and you are always welcome here Hun to offload always :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

I am sure everything will work out......thanks for listening:hugs::hugs: on another note did 30 mins on treadmill :happydance:........ one step at a time.


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> I am sure everything will work out......thanks for listening:hugs::hugs: on another note did 30 mins on treadmill :happydance:........ one step at a time.

Well done &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone another pound off today and I'm pretty sure that will all slow right down now . Really looking forward to Saturday . Going out for lunch at three with my brother , sil and p :thumbup:then we are gonna have drinks and watch the rugby match . I'm really looking forward to it . So far I've about four different dresses to choose from and thankfully with that extra 8 pounds off they all fit :happydance::happydance:have booked the hairdressers for a wash and blow dry Saturday morning and I'm getting a spray tan today as I'm as white as snow :blush:Lucy's friend lent me a lovely nail colour so I'm all set :haha:didn't sleep so good last night and our polish neighbours woke me at five this morning so it's gonna be a long day :sleep:. Am having a shake for breakfast tea and bar at midday and another shake for lunch . For dinner Paul made me a veggie casserole last night so all I need to do is heat it up :thumbup:it smells yummy . Feeling much more energised since yesterday and I cleaned all my kitchen and all the floors plus got all my laundry done . It's dry here this morning hope it stays like that as I want to take girls to library and swimming for a few hours . Can't believe their week off is almost over . Right I'm away to get a cuppa . Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sounds like a fun day ahead!

Peanut, sorry about all the stress. I agree, I wouldn't push her too hard. I'm sure shell make the right decision for herself. So sad about the other girls family though. Someone should reevaluate that program if it's that stressful and in high school no less.

Three, yay for a hb! So exciting!


----------



## Bravemom

I agree ebony if its making everyone so miserable surely there's something that can be done . Poor girl :cry::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Bravemom said:


> Keep pestering him night and day :growlmad:still can't believe your a mum &#10084;so happy for you :hugs:

wait what? BF had the baby? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

ok guess I misunderstood LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

Ah I see!!


----------



## Bravemom

Been a good day all round . Good with food and kids had a good day and I got loads of spring cleaning done . Think I will sleep well tonight . Got my spray tan too and I'm gonna wash it off before I put my pjs on :thumbup:so looking forward to the weekend :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Have a great weekend Bmom!


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Have a great weekend Bmom!

Thanks Liz you too . Any plans ? How are you ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nothing new, same old same old... just doing acupuncture and chiropractor..we shall see


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> nothing new, same old same old... just doing acupuncture and chiropractor..we shall see

Good luck &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . One pound off today :) feeling great .Girls last day off for half term . Need to make the most of it . Hope everyone is ok . Have a lovely weekend . :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Hope you have a good weekend hun with your gorgeous bairns <3 :cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hope you are having a lovely weekend. Nearly back to the 90 :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Yes bf just for you :haha:I was 13.71/2 last weekend and I'm 12.10 1/2 this morning :) very pleased with myself :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Well done on another pound hunny :yipee:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Well done on another pound hunny :yipee:

Thanks em &#10084;today is gonna be hard as I need to eat to soak up the alcohol . Had bacon and eggs for breakfast gonna have chicken and veg at lunch too . I fit into my dress perfectly :happydance:it's kinda wick thou as I had just got over all the headaches bad breath and tiredness and I'm prob going to have to go thru that all again after today :cry::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Please eat some carbs B. It really is dangerous to drink while you're in ketosis and please be careful tonight! I know I know I'm such a mum but I worry about you!!
You'll probably find you don't need much booze so BE CAREFUL!!

Ok lecture over :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw em I will be fine . Am thinking of just going to McDonald's :haha::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Mmm...McDonald's! Funny that's all I saw, lol. Yay for the weight loss. Any pics from your night?


----------



## TwilightAgain

Just popping in to say I think you've done incredible! Seriously well done!

So sorry to hear of all your losses though, life can be too cruel :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

TwilightAgain said:


> Just popping in to say I think you've done incredible! Seriously well done!
> 
> So sorry to hear of all your losses though, life can be too cruel :hugs:

Aw thanks so much Hun and welcome to the thread . Hope you stick around .its always lovely to see new people here . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Sorry ebony we didn't take any pics at all and today I look so bad I might scare you :haha:didn't have my McDonald's and now I wish I had have :haha:how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh boo to no McDonald's. Did you have a good night x


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . Well good afternoon :sleep:seriously hung over and was up at five being sick :blush:em I should have listened to you . Was it for 8 hours drinking and I think I had about ten vodkas and I'm paying for it this morning . I was really good at lunch and had wheaten bread and veg soup but then I munched a chip with salt and vinegar out of a paper bag stumbling thru town :blush:it was soooo nice . So here I am today not hungry which is good so I've had half a bar and tea and I got on he scales and I've three and a quarter pounds on . Wtf ??????? So I'm having a shake for lunch and chicken and lots of veg for dinner plus lots of water . Need to work much harder now to get back to where I was yesterday . Hope everyone is having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

It's just water weight chick. Your glycogen levels have refilled is all. :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em . Lucky I'm not hungry today so hope by Tuesday I will be back on track :thumbup:the good thing thou is that p has said we can start going out once a month on a date night to town for food and drinks :happydance::hugs:how's things with your daughter ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Bought two cooked chickens from tesco plus cabbage brocolli and cauliflower so will make kids mash and roasties too plus they are having choc fudge cake and Neapolitan ice cream :thumbup:
I've already ate some of the chicken as it smelt so nice :blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg those cooked chickens smell sooo good!

Stop weighing yourself lady! :growlmad::haha:

Yay for date nights :happydance:


----------



## threebirds

Booo for hangovers & yay for date nights :) Heres to a relaxing Sunday night.
Spending mine on sofa in front of fire watching graham norton on catch up & then mr selfridge :) xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Sounds like a lovely night three . I'm ironing uniforms then watching call the midwife then an early night as I'm still shattered . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Omg those cooked chickens smell sooo good!
> 
> Stop weighing yourself lady! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> Yay for date nights :happydance:

I get so excited everytime I read your ticker :happydance:the chicken was lovely and about an hour after I got home my Bil foned to say he had an extra cooked chicken if we wanted it :dohh:so now I've enough to make a meal with for tomorrow night and lots of chicken sandwiches for kids packed lunches :haha:did the man come finish the plastering ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

He's coming on Wednesday :coffee::coffee::thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Is that wen you get your sweep ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Is that wen you get your sweep ? :hugs:

Yes it is. Maybe not best timing!


----------



## Bravemom

Make sure you have plenty of sex afterwards :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Make sure you have plenty of sex afterwards :thumbup::hugs:

What with the plasterer? :rofl::rofl: :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Yip he will do :thumbup:as long as the sperm is rich with prostaglandins :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Kiddies all back to school . O dear what to do with myself :haha:think I will do a bit of retail shopping . Saw a lovely bright coral blazer in new look . I love it but the 14 is a bit tight on my arms and the 16 is really too big . Been contemplating what to do lol all weekend :haha:going out on Saturday for cocktails with two friends and I'm thinking I will wear it with my high wedges and skinny jeans . :thumbup:have a great day everyone . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Back to the shakes today . Don't feel as invigorated toddy about it as I did last Sunday . Hopefully two days of being 100 percent will drop that three pounds . Wish me luck I need it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

You could always buy the blazer in the bigger size then have it taken in. But I don't think you should buy it and have it hanging off you...then you won't be able to show off your curves through it! Three lbs is nothing...you'll lose it. I've been eating like a pig and oddly enough haven't gained anything. But I need to tighten things back up and get back on my routine as far as healthier eating habits. I still need to buy a hoola hoop.


----------



## Bravemom

I think I would give myself two black eyes with the hoola hoop ebony or slip a disc :haha:I've walked with buddy today as its a lovely day and I'm trying to keep busy so I stop thinking of food . I went and tried the blazer in and it doesn't look as nice as what I thought it did so I'm still thinking should I buy it or not . Lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Seriously heartbroken . My neighbours son has just came in to tell me his mum that's had lung cancer for six months has been told today she's weeks to live :cry:the cancer has fine to her brain and she's multiple tumours and won't last two weeks . I'm totally gutted for thus poor lovely lady and her kids . She's 61 and her hubby was diagnosed last year with dementia :( life is so cruel . I'm hugging my kids so tightly :cry:


----------



## Embo78

Oh no that is so sad :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Em I need to go in within the next hour . I've just fed the kids and p is home and he's very upset . We lost his mum to lung cancer so I guess he's also thinking of her . I just don't know what to say and I'm telling myself not to break down . We've been neighbours for 20 years :cry:poor poor lady :cry:


----------



## threebirds

Oh Bmom :hugs::hugs: Im so sorry to hear about your neighbour xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

I went and saw her and held her hand and we talked for an hour about random things . She's so strong and upbeat and we were in tears one minute and laughing the next . I've promised to visit her tomorrow with a box of her fav magnum ice cream lollies .this must be so hard for her kids and hubby :cry::nope::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no T that is heartbreaking :cry: but lovely that you are there for her with tears and laughter :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## No Doubt

I am so sorry hun. At least you have this time left and I know you're spending it with her well. So sorry that it's having this affect on P. I know you'll be there for him as well.


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh no T that is heartbreaking :cry: but lovely that you are there for her with tears and laughter :hugs::hugs: xxx

M I just can't stop crying .i had bad dreams all night about cancer and I've to pull myself together here and go back over . How can I go over crying wen she's trying to stay so strong for everyone :cry::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I am so sorry hun. At least you have this time left and I know you're spending it with her well. So sorry that it's having this affect on P. I know you'll be there for him as well.

P came over with me and walked out after ten minutes . He looked so sad and awkward at the door and didn't actually come into the living room he just stood Holding onto the door frame :cry:I felt bad for putting him in that position but I think he really needed to show his face as she's only weeks left :( and I didn't want him to regret not going to see her . He's really busy at work this week which is good as he has less time to think :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . Feeling so low this morning . Desperately need to pull myself together . Weighed myself and I'm 12.12 so ived 11/2 pounds off . Seems not to matter as much anymore as my friend is fighting for her life but we talked about me being fat last night and she said she remembers seeing me walking to school really struggling and I'm not to go back to that again but also not to go too crazy as my face already looks gaunt and I don't want to look older as i already look young so don't go too far :cry:these were her words .and yes I'm listening . So I've had a bar and tea for breakfast . I love the dark choc truffle bars the best and felt like I really needed it this morning . Shake at one then gonna have mushrooms and peppers and onions with my chilli pack at five :thumbup:and possibly a hot shake before bed :thumbup:hope everyone is ok I'm thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wise words from the lovely lady :flower:

Sometimes it is harder for those who are being left behind hon :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks bf how was today at hospital ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Thanks bf how was today at hospital ? :hugs:

All good thanks, 1cm dilated :wacko::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

You got your sweep ? Your sexy time ? :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> You got your sweep ? Your sexy time ? :haha:

Yes for the first, no for the second lol. Baby boy can stay in there til he's ready :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

You best tell me if you get any contractions at all ???? Ok . Text me and don't forget :) fuck a duck I'm so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:is your induction next week ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> You best tell me if you get any contractions at all ???? Ok . Text me and don't forget :) fuck a duck I'm so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:is your induction next week ? :hugs:

:haha::haha:

No 11th! Xx


----------



## Bravemom

Aw you will be well away before then Hun :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

I've been invited to an 60 70's 80's night next week in the Groovy Train club . Eeekkkk I'm thinking of going as Madonna lol :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Cool we must have pictures Madge :haha::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Yes def pics Garnet unless I change my mind and be someone else lol how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Ooh yes 80s :) lacey gloves & leg warmers lol. Lots of coloured beads & bangles. Def want to see pics!
Is P going too?
:hugs: xxx


----------



## Bravemom

No three just me and 19 other girls . I only know three of them thou . Yes I'm thinking black footless tights black string or lace vest . Lace gloves pearls and crosses and a black bow in my hair which I need to try and scrunch . Gonna try use most of my own stuff so I'm not having to spend too much . :thumbup:how are you today ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Still sitting at 178 this morning and I'm fine with that . In all honesty if I get another several pounds off and can maintain it that's all I want :thumbup:haven't really been eating much for two weeks now but I need to introduce other foods gradually otherwise once I come off the plan I will gain loads all at once . Loads of people have commented on my weight loss in the last two weeks more than any other time so I def think I'm better in the 170 pounds category and I do feel amazing if I'm honest . Way more energy and confidence with my clothes etc . Right must go get my kiddies up . It's been cold and really frosty here all night . Wrap up warm everyone . Garnet I'm so excited wen I read your siggy :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad to hear you have black lacy tights and the like in your wardrobe :haha:

Yes 170 sounds great and you look amazing so just keep on top of that for sure with normal food :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Glad to hear you have black lacy tights and the like in your wardrobe :haha:
> 
> Yes 170 sounds great and you look amazing so just keep on top of that for sure with normal food :thumbup::hugs:

Yes I've lots of black lace lol Paul's favourite ha ha . 170 would be good to get down to then try and maintain . I've made a lovely ham mushroom a d spring onion omelette . It's yummy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi all . Bloody ovulation pains today :( it's so hard to keep going and not act on it :cry:aw well I'm out tonight for drinks with two friends . Promise to try get some pics up .still sitting at 178 today so no loss but that's ok . I had a lovely wrap at lunch time as I need some proper food in my tummy before I start drinking . P being an arse today and I'm really fed up and ready to slap him one :growlmad:park with the kids today as its a dry day then some shopping and a Starbucks for them for a treat .snuggles with buddy now before I cook dinner . How's everyone doing ? Have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Excited to see your pictures! Maybe P is jealous of you going out or is he going with u?


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Excited to see your pictures! Maybe P is jealous of you going out or is he going with u?

No garnet he's staying at home but I swear he try's it on as I'm going out and he thinks he can get away with it :growlmad:


----------



## No Doubt

I was gonna say the same thing. P tends to be like this when you go out sometimes it seems. All I can say is...HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## Garnet

Party girl! Relax don't do! Ha ha getting Madge in the mood with Frankie goes to Hollywood!:haha::haha::wacko:


----------



## threebirds

Hiya hun :hugs: how are you? Hope you had a lot of fun last night & that P is being good to you xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks three &#10084;morning everyone . I had a great night even thou my friend was so drunk and Kept falling in her ass and I was looking after her :haha:home for twelve and p bought me burger and chips and it was yummy even thou I sat and fed buddy most of it lol was dreading getting in the scales this morning but amazingly I've only gained 3/4 of a pound :thumbup:I'm having a food day today as I'm having my aunt and uncle for Sunday dinner and I've made a big roast plus apple crumble and custard :thumbup:I'm not giving up on my diet as I felt amazing last night and p and I had the best ever time this morning and I actually felt confident to do things I haven't been able to in a very long time :blush:feeling happy and content &#10084;back to my shakes in the morning and bring on 167 pounds :happydance:hope everyone having a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you had a nice time last night...and this morning, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ebony . How's virtue settling into his new nursery ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Just on my way to see my sons psychologist . Always feel sick with these meetings and find them so emotional :( . Just had tea this morning and hubby wants to go out for breakfast . Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Milty

Morning Bmom :hi:

I'm down 11 pounds now but I barely feel any different yet. I have 30 pounds to go. My Lupron treatment is finally over and have now had my first O. :happydance: So I'm hoping it will be a lot easier to loose now. 


Try not to let the appointment get you down :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hope everything went well at your sons appointment x


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue is settling in well I think. He's always playing with something when I get there so I think he's happy.

How did the appt go?


----------



## LLbean

:wave:


----------



## Jax41

T, you're sounding (and looking) gorgeous hun, money can't buy that feeling can it. Loadsa luv :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Morning Bmom :hi:
> 
> I'm down 11 pounds now but I barely feel any different yet. I have 30 pounds to go. My Lupron treatment is finally over and have now had my first O. :happydance: So I'm hoping it will be a lot easier to loose now.
> 
> 
> Try not to let the appointment get you down :hugs:

Hi milty &#10084;well done on losing 11 pounds that's fab . You can def Lose another thirty too . We can both do it together . Excited to see your chart again :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Hope everything went well at your sons appointment x

Thanks em .feeling really down with all the appointments at the minute to be honest :( makes me realise how much my boy can't cope with :cry:had another three appointments today and I swear I just want to eat some cake :blush:how are you sweetheart ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Virtue is settling in well I think. He's always playing with something when I get there so I think he's happy.
> 
> How did the appt go?

Aw bless him . I'm glad he's happy . Apt went ok . So many questions and I feel so stressed out with it all :( we have to go back next Monday with Daniel and then in another two weeks . Just keep thinking to myself maybe something good will come out of it for him :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> :wave:

Hiiiiiii . &#10084;How are you :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> T, you're sounding (and looking) gorgeous hun, money can't buy that feeling can it. Loadsa luv :kiss:

Jaxxxxxxx &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;I can't believe I missed you :( how's it going Hun ? :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Bmom you are strong.....you can handle anything:hugs:......nothing but blue skies and sunshine in your future with the odd rainbow or three :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> Bmom you are strong.....you can handle anything:hugs:......nothing but blue skies and sunshine in your future with the odd rainbow or three :kiss:

Aw thankS sweetie .so sorry for the chemical :( praying for your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So surprisingly I've had a good food day . Bar In the morning . Shake at lunch and I'm making salmon and tagliatelle with mushrooms onions and broccoli for dinner . Also using my last shake to make pancakes as its shrove Tuesday :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry you are having some stress T, but yes you can get through it :thumbup::hugs:

Have eaten too much cake so think I might pass on the pancakes :dohh::haha:


----------



## peanutpup

do waffles count for shrove tuesday? I suck at making pancakes:haha: gotta love waffle irons.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Hun . You know me . Can't really cope too well at times and its usually aw I will just shove some cake in my gob lol but I guess I can't wen I'm on a diet .eeekkkkkk a week to go :happydance::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

mmmmmm cake....bf now you have me wanting cake:haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Heading out this morning to get the rest of my costume for dressing up on Friday I've decided I'm going as a hippie instead of madonna :thumbup:got a nice dress but its really short so I'm gonna get some jeans and flip flops and a peace necklace and daisy chain for my hair .my bestie is working today so I'm going out on my own :cry:really miss her .lent is starting today and I've no idea what to give up lol . Have a great day all :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hey, hope you're having a good day shopping even if you are on your own, wish I could be there! :hugs:

Lent - I've given up giving anything up :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw jax I wish you were here too . I also have gave everything up so really don't know what else to stop eating lol I did think for just a minute what about vodka lol and then I thought aw bugger that :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Ugh vertigo has hit me hard this morning :( don't even feel like eating at all today but I need to eat something with my tabs . Olivia grace is here with me lucky she's such a good girl and we can lie on the sofa together and watch tv . Buddy is amazing with her now . He's so soft and gentle but I still need to keep an eye on him . I've gave her a dummy today :blush:she picked it out in the shop last week and we hid it from her mum lol she loves having a sneaky suck of it then hiding it in my pocket lol :blush:have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww sorry about the vertigo but have a lovely day with OG and Buddy :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I bet she is getting so big now!

Do feel better!


----------



## Bravemom

Milty I'm loving your chart :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty she's starting nursery in six months :cry:it has gone so fast .:hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Feel better hun!


----------



## LLbean

sorry about the Vertigo...feel better soon


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks girls . I hate it :( I've just put baby girl in her pram for her nap . I really hope she sleeps .i really need a nap :sleep:


----------



## Bravemom

176 this morning :thumbup:just need those last two numbers the other way round and I've my 100 pounds off :happydance::happydance:treating myself this morning as I'm on the drink tonight at my 60s party . Fruit bread and vanilla spice latte for brunch :thumbup:yum I'm in Starbucks . :hugs:have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## Bravemom

I've started watching Breaking Bad and I love it . Anyone else watch it ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Mmmm I love starbucks :) 

I don't watch breaking bad but I've heard it's really good. 

Have a fab time tonight sweet :) :)


----------



## LLbean

yes we watched the whole series lol


----------



## Bravemom

Here we go lol had an amazing night but my poor 46 year old knees are sore from dancing :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Wow B you have amazing boobs!!! 

You looked great :)


----------



## Bravemom

Em I hate them . I struggle to get dresses unless they are stretchy and I can get a 14 in trousers but need a 16 for my boobies . I did however get a bra yesterday in a ff cup and my others are gg cup so at least they are going down lol :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Great pic Bmom! Love the outfit!


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks garnet . How are you feeling ? Only a week to go for you guys :happydance::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Love the pics! You look great! I feel ya on the boobies. I keep saying I'm gonna get mine chopped off but hubby keeps protesting.


----------



## Bravemom

If I can get down to 167 I'm seriously considering a reduction and lift ebony . I know people that have had it done and say its changed their lives :thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

Gorgeous photos :) glad to hear u danced the night away!
I loved breaking bad, watched it all. Im a big fan of watching series on netflix - especially when I need distracting due to pregnancy, mc or fertility treatment - so Ive got thru a good few!
Here are some Ive really enjoyed:
House of Cards (US version)
The Killing (Danish version)
Breaking Bad
Lillyhammer
Orange is not the new Black (or something like that)
Rita
Silk

Currently watching The Good Wife (& The League & Mr Selfridge) & really liked Modern Family & Mad Men but can't remember if they are on Netflix.

Looking forward to watching The Bridge.

I know it sounds like I have no life lol xx


----------



## Bravemom

:haha:morning three &#10084;you've gave me a lot of good tv to catch up on . I love in the line of duty too . My friend loves the good wife . I also love Revenge . I download them all from the computer to my iPad then watch them while p watching rugby or wen kiddies watching tv . They are addicted to honey boo boo ATM :dohh:how you feeling today ? Any sickness ? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

On my way to Europe this morning!


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> On my way to Europe this morning!

Eeekkkkkk !!!!! When is your Ivf gonna take place ? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Bmom you look Fab!!!

I have small boobs for my family but I'm still a DD. I've had several relatives had a reduction and love it!


Garnet you need a journal!!! Be safe traveling!


----------



## LLbean

you are just

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Bravemom said:


> Em I hate them . I struggle to get dresses unless they are stretchy and I can get a 14 in trousers but need a 16 for my boobies . I did however get a bra yesterday in a ff cup and my others are gg cup so at least they are going down lol :hugs:

Wow B. My sister is the same. I think she's a size G but a clothes size 6-8. She HATES them. Has a terrible back :(


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> On my way to Europe this morning!
> 
> Eeekkkkkk !!!!! When is your Ivf gonna take place ? :hugs:Click to expand...

15th or 17th.


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> On my way to Europe this morning!
> 
> Eeekkkkkk !!!!! When is your Ivf gonna take place ? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 15th or 17th.[/QUOTE
> So just another week :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Bravemom

Wow em that's even worse then for your sister . She must be tiny with really big boobs .my hubby loves it but honestly they are a pain in the ass :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

You look fab T :happydance::happydance:

Also haven't watched breakng bad but heard it's good. Have lots of stuff to watch on my planner :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ok Bmom we know you look Fab but how do you feel???


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> You look fab T :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Also haven't watched breakng bad but heard it's good. Have lots of stuff to watch on my planner :thumbup:

You best starting watching them before baby boy comes :sleep:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ok Bmom we know you look Fab but how do you feel???

I do feel great milty but not as great as I could feel :blush:still want a bit more weight off plus to exercise more to get that feel good factor :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## roonsma

You look amazing! You're so pretty brave, and your boobs are fantastic :haha:

Have you any before pics? I'd love to see you before and after :)


----------



## Bravemom

Aw thanks Hun . I will try post you another pic :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Rach my before an after pics 267 pounds to 176 pounds :haha:I'm very proud of myself :blush:


----------



## roonsma

You look amazing! Bloody well done brave :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Hun . Still struggling to get another bit off . Seems to have taken forever :sleep:can't believe you've only another few days to go :happydance:how are you feeling ? :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I missed the pictures, but I already know you are looking fabulous! I need some motivation to get back with my program. It's the only thing that has ever worked for me. But I just don't have the energy...


----------



## Bravemom

Hi Viking &#10084;long time since I've seen you Hun . How's things .? What's the programme you use ? I need some help getting rid of the last of my weight ? :hugs:how's c keeping ? Miss you :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hi Bmom on same side of pond as you!


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> Hi Bmom on same side of pond as you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:have a lovely time . Where are you now ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Headache from hell this morning and me and p and ds have another meeting :( dreading it but ds is happy as he gets a morning off school . Planning to be 100 percent on diet all week as p and I and my brother and sil out at weekend again :sleep:so tea and bar for breakfast :thumbup:boobies sore and heavy this morning so it must be o time again . :growlmad:it's a big week for a few of my lovely Bnb friends . Bf will give birth . Three will have her scan and garnet will be having her Ivf .widhing you all lots of love and prayers that you all come thru it at the end :kiss:love you girls &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Garnet

Thank B mom! I am in Prague Czech!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry about the headache, hope it goes away soon. Won't stress about the meeting, I'm sure all will go fine. Yay for all the big happenings with everyone, a very exciting time! I need some help with my weight too. Remember how I said I was gonna get a hula hoop to help with my tummy and abs? Well I just tried the motion yesterday cause I said I was gonna do it for 20 mins a day...I got through about 1.5, lol. Hubbs just looked at me and said "20 mins a day, huh...?" LOL, it's gonna be difficult in the beginning, but I think once my abs are a bit trained it should be easier. I just don't have the time. But I gotta do something...


----------



## Bravemom

Ha ha Hun you made me laugh . What about using weights for a bit ? I've honestly done not much exercise at all except the cross trainer now and again I need to step it up :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

O my why do I keep putting so much pressure on myself :shrug:I've met up online with some girls that I went to high school with thirty years ago and we are planning to meet next Friday so I've told myself I need to get another seven pounds off :dohh:why do I never feel good enough no matter how much I've lost . Honestly if you told me I would still be getting on like this after losing 90 pounds I wouldn't have believed you :nope:I'm a right pain in the arese now


----------



## Viking15

Bmom, my program was basically a very low carb approach. Mostly veg and protein, with some berries and melon for my treats. And exercise. At one point I got pretty serious about the exercise, but I think the diet part is theist important part of the equation.


----------



## Bravemom

Sounds good Viking . It's the carbs I miss the most wen I cut them out completely . Are you able to walk with c in the pushchair now ? :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Brave, yes and no. She has her time limit of about 30 minutes. We go in the morning as soon as she wakes up and I can manage to get things together to get out the door. We walk the dog for around 30 minutes. Then I try to get her back to the park in the afternoon after her nap. I am eating like a pig however, so it isn't really helping... :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

At least your getting some exercise in . That really does help . Sometimes once I start eating I don't know wen to stop . I'm either really really good or really really bad lol have you watched the new Liam Neeson movie called non stop ? I thought about you wen I watched it . How's work ? :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Same here. Once I start I have a hard time stopping. It's definitely like a drug for me.


----------



## No Doubt

I have weighted gloves that I'll use to at least get my flaps under control, lol. They say diet is 80% of the battle. I need to add back my fruits and veggies cause I can definitely the difference when I'm not eating them.


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Another one pound off :happydance:it's not much but it makes a difference to me :haha:91 pounds gone and sitting at 177 so I'm still trying to get to 167 . Might take a bit longer than I thought as I keep going up and down but I will get there in the end :thumbup:fab news for Threebirds after her ten week scan and bf is at this minute hopefully giving birth to her son :happydance::happydance:happy Wednesday everyone . :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for all the good news! And fab job on the weight loss! I need to get my butt in gear with my diet. I did pack some fruit today so hopefully this is a turning point for me.


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Morning all . Another one pound off :happydance:it's not much but it makes a difference to me :haha:91 pounds gone and sitting at 177 so I'm still trying to get to 167 . Might take a bit longer than I thought as I keep going up and down but I will get there in the end :thumbup:fab news for Threebirds after her ten week scan and bf is at this minute hopefully giving birth to her son :happydance::happydance:happy Wednesday everyone . :hugs:

Thanks Bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Happy St Patrick's weekend everyone! xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Fab news threebirds congrats :happydance:

Well done on another pound bmom :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Happy saint Patrick's day to all my lovely Bnb friends &#127808;


----------



## Garnet

You too Bmom! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet . So excited for your news . You rest up now and let those embos snuggle in :hugs::hugs:is it 13 days till testing begins ? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Garnet . So excited for your news . You rest up now and let those embos snuggle in :hugs::hugs:is it 13 days till testing begins ? :hugs:

I don't know but I will about 3 weeks! :winkwink: They said 6-7 days for implantation. :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

The next few weeks are gonna be soooooo hard not to test but I know you never test early .:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone feeling tired sad and lonely today . Had the hospital again with my son then a visit ti my dying neighbour :(:( have a course tomorrow for four hours . Feeling very very down hopefully it's just af coming as I'm on cd33 but my period was kinda messed up last month . I might be packing in coming on Bnb soon . Almost here three years now and I think it's time to move on . Everyone seems so busy and I just feel sad as there's never anyone around now :( sad to think of my life without bnb as ive grown so close to so many ladies on here :( anyway hope everyone is well &#10084;


----------



## LLbean

I just texted Viking too... its been dead around here for days it seems! strangely quiet

Hugs to you and hope you feel better soon. XOXOX


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> I just texted Viking too... its been dead around here for days it seems! strangely quiet
> 
> Hugs to you and hope you feel better soon. XOXOX

Thanks liz . I hate feeling like this :( hormones are a bugger to deal with . Anything happy you can tell me to cheer me up ? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

If you post they will come! Everybody likes your life stories! Sorry about all your appts! It kinda rainy and yucky in Cz today!


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> If you post they will come! Everybody likes your life stories! Sorry about all your appts! It kinda rainy and yucky in Cz today!

Thanks Hun I appreciate that &#10084;how are you feeling ? Any symptoms at all ??????:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I am tired and my boobs hurt but all the hormones given can do that to you too! I want to go home to my kids! We leave Thursday morning!


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet said:


> I am tired and my boobs hurt but all the hormones given can do that to you too! I want to go home to my kids! We leave Thursday morning!

Aw I'm sure you miss them . Well make the most of your last full day tomorrow if you can . Really hope this trip brings you your rainbow baby or babies :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no happy news from me ...at least not yet? lol still hoping!

Garnet can't wait until you confirm the pregnancy!


----------



## Embo78

It's so exciting garnet. Good luck Hun. I'll be stalking for updates :)

Don't leave B. What will I do without you? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Can't wait to hear good news Garnet! Everything crossed for you!

Bmom, I won't let you leave! Definitely blaming hormones for this. You'll be feeling back to your usual self soon enough.


----------



## Butterfly67

I know what you mean bmom. Things have changed a lot on here in the last 3 years. I know I won't come on so much now as I won't have time but I always like to try and read even if I don't post. I likely won't do a parenting journal but will pop back to vodka and watermelon with updates. A lot of the ladies are on fb too. I always want to know how everyone is doing including you and your lovely kids xxx

Hope you feel better soon hon :hug:


----------



## LLbean

yes come to FB more!


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> no happy news from me ...at least not yet? lol still hoping!
> 
> Garnet can't wait until you confirm the pregnancy!

I'm still hoping for you too Hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> It's so exciting garnet. Good luck Hun. I'll be stalking for updates :)
> 
> Don't leave B. What will I do without you? :hugs:

Aw Hun I'm sure you will manage . You've lots of followers on your journal :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Can't wait to hear good news Garnet! Everything crossed for you!
> 
> Bmom, I won't let you leave! Definitely blaming hormones for this. You'll be feeling back to your usual self soon enough.

Hope it is hormones as im still feeling as bad today :shrug:tired . Eating carbs and emotional .my friend is worse today and I can't bear it :cry::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> I know what you mean bmom. Things have changed a lot on here in the last 3 years. I know I won't come on so much now as I won't have time but I always like to try and read even if I don't post. I likely won't do a parenting journal but will pop back to vodka and watermelon with updates. A lot of the ladies are on fb too. I always want to know how everyone is doing including you and your lovely kids xxx
> 
> Hope you feel better soon hon :hug:

Thanks Hun hope you and Adam are doing well :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

No leaving allowed :growlmad::nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Peanut you can come over to FB too ;-) just PM me your email address that you use on FB and I will add you to the private group


----------



## No Doubt

I really think you have a lot on your mind hun. Especially with your friends health deteriorating. I'm sure it's not easy and that would make anyone emotional. But you'll pull through. You always do...you forget how strong you are sometimes. But I'll remind you, can't do that if you leave.


----------



## Embo78

I don't think leaving is a good idea. You need support too and where best to get that? Your Bnb buddies will help get you through this difficult time in your life :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

The girls make a very good point :thumbup: it must be really emotional right now with your poor friend :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> No leaving allowed :growlmad::nope:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha:this made me lol


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I really think you have a lot on your mind hun. Especially with your friends health deteriorating. I'm sure it's not easy and that would make anyone emotional. But you'll pull through. You always do...you forget how strong you are sometimes. But I'll remind you, can't do that if you leave.

Thanks sweetie . Really appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

good grief it is QUIET on bnb... seems odd

xoxo


----------



## Bravemom

It's terrible isn't it liz . I'm so tired today but have been coming off and on to see how everyone is . I need my period to come so bad . My back is aching and I'm eating like a pig literally . Not good at all :nope:


----------



## LLbean

its eerie!


----------



## Viking15

:wave: Just struggling trying to get C to nap in her crib again.


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry, T...I won't make excuses...:hugs:
FB is quiet, too...not sure why...:shrug:
I can't believe you sneak a paci to OG! Naughty, naughty! :haha:



Garnet

Are you really waiting that long to test? :test:
I think you should POAS & take a pic & post it here. :)
You don't have to actually look at the test to do that. :winkwink:


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> Peanut you can come over to FB too ;-) just PM me your email address that you use on FB and I will add you to the private group

Perfect! Thanks for inviting me :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Bravemom said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> No leaving allowed :growlmad::nope:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha:this made me lolClick to expand...

Good! You need to do more of that hun.....you are loved and needed here more than you realize.....we all keep each other going:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

:wave: how are you today? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry, T...I won't make excuses...:hugs:
> FB is quiet, too...not sure why...:shrug:
> I can't believe you sneak a paci to OG! Naughty, naughty! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet
> 
> Are you really waiting that long to test? :test:
> I think you should POAS & take a pic & post it here. :)
> You don't have to actually look at the test to do that. :winkwink:

You made me crack up in middle of Houston airport!:haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Hi everyone home finally!


----------



## LLbean

Welcome home Garnet!


----------



## threebirds

Sorry things are so hard for you at the moment Bmom, esp with your neighbour
:hug:

Thinking of you.
Please don't go. I know Im not on so much either but the support & friendship on here is so good. Here for you hun, as is everyone xxx


----------



## threebirds

And lovely that you are now back home Garnet, keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet praying that this is it for you sweetie . Hi everyone thsnks for the support &#10084;so I was at the hairdressers yesterday and my hairdressers that's 51 is pregnant . She wAs devastated but her hubby is over the moon :thumbup::hugs:I told her it was a blessing for her . Also met a lady whilst swimming with my girls . For some reason I'm drawn to certain people and this lady got me talking . She was 60 and had had problems conceiving and at the age of 45 went to London after trying for 20 years and anyway she met a consultant there and he put a slit thru each of her eggs and she was pregnant months later with her first and then as soon as she gave birth she became pregnant again :thumbup:lovely stories . Made me feel better about life in general . Three I'm made up for you :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

At the zoo with my babies . Will upload some pics later :thumbup:em I'm slightly better thanks for asking . Indy I'm a bad auntie :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh I love the zoo :happydance:

It is weird how we come across people randomly :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Aw jealous of your zoo day :)
Hope it was fun (& not too rainy). Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Did af arrive yet?
xxx


----------



## Bravemom

No af yet :growlmad:we had hail stones at the zoo lol terrible weather but we had fun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Bf How is Adam ?:cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Bf How is Adam ?:cloud9:

He's lovely thanks, so tiny still :cloud9: Just hoping he sleeps a bit tonight :sleep::thumbup:


----------



## threebirds

Butterfly67 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Bf How is Adam ?:cloud9:
> 
> He's lovely thanks, so tiny still :cloud9: Just hoping he sleeps a bit tonight :sleep::thumbup:Click to expand...

Aw congratulations bf :hugs:
xx


----------



## Garnet

Hi Bmom! Hope all is well!


----------



## Bravemom

Hi g &#10084;how's it going ? Any news ? X


----------



## threebirds

What you up to today Bmom? Finally a bit of sunshine tho it is cold out. Been for a wee walk, DH making pancakes now, then gonna see a friend & her new baby later :) 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Hi g &#10084;how's it going ? Any news ? X

Doing good! Just giving it a week so there will be no chance of chemical or other issues before testing! :winkwink:


----------



## threebirds

Garnet, you have a lot of patience :) :hugs:
X


----------



## Garnet

threebirds said:


> Garnet, you have a lot of patience :) :hugs:
> X

Ha ha, I'm old and been through too many MCs and issues to get too excited :haha::haha: Mellow like fine wine!


----------



## peanutpup

Garnet said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Garnet, you have a lot of patience :) :hugs:
> X
> 
> Ha ha, I'm old and been through to many MCs and issues to get too excited :haha::haha: Mellow like fine wine!Click to expand...

Garnet that is an excellent way to be:thumbup:........I am cheering for you! Oh and btw you are not old:growlmad:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet I'm very excited for you &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Three today has been ok .car boot sale . A visit to my aunt . Walk with buddy . Sunday dinner and lots of ironing later . Also painted my nails . Going out tomorrow for a few hours which I'm really looking forward to with a friend :thumbup:how's you ? :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Sounds like a mad busy day Bmom. Hope you get to put your feet up. Im about to negotiate telly with DH. Im enjoying Mr Selfridge on a Sun night. Busy day too and havent eaten yet. DH been vg and spent ages cooking something & I feel tired and nauseus. Could go either way when he serves up in a min lol. Are you walking much at the moment? Im hoping I might be getting bit more energy and keen to get back to daily walk. Take care hun xxx


----------



## Garnet

Wake up B mom! Be HAPPY! :happydance::hugs: Spring Break this week with kiddos! Lots a things to plan!


----------



## Jax41

Hiya love! Just dropping by to let you know that I've shaved my armpit hair last night, got fed up with the plaits :winkwink::haha:

:kiss:


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Bmom :hugs:
How's everyone?
At least its Friday :) :)
xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Where are you bmom? Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Embo78

Miss you B :hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh ND congrats :happydance:

:hugs::hugs: bmom


----------



## LLbean

NO DOUBT!!!!! OMG! Congrats!


----------



## threebirds

Hi No Doubt :wave:
Fab news!!! :hugs:

Bmom, hope you're ok xxxxxx


----------



## shellie31

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY <3 <3 :cloud9::cloud9:

Hope you have a great day with your bairns :cloud9:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hope you are ok hon and being spoiled by your family :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Happy Mother's Day to one of the world's best mommas!!!


----------



## crystal443

Happy Mothers day!!!! xx


----------



## LLbean

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## No Doubt

Hi hun! Hope everything's ok and hope your mothers day was wonderful!


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone thanks so much for all your lovely messages :cry:I'm so blessed to have you all &#10084;I've been doing ok . Bit up and down mood wise and still awaiting af . I tested and it was neg but p and I had the most amazing Mother's Day sex ever :blush:if af not here by Wednesday I'm retesting . Ebony . Eeeeeekkkkkkkk your preggers :happydance::happydance:so happy for you . Garnet have you tested yet ? Three congrats on reaching another milestone . Keep going Hun one day at a time . &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Lovin that you & P had a great Mothers Day shag 
And great to see you popping in here. Sorry you are up an up & down track at the moment but here for you hun xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Blah about being all over the place, but sex makes everything better, lol. Hope you enjoyed the rest of your mothers day.


----------



## shellie31

<3 <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

The witch has landed :thumbup:happy first day of April :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Look at Garnet's ticker B ;)

Sorry about AF :hug: Hope it's not a bad one :hug:


----------



## shellie31

Hope the :witch: bitch isn't to nasty to you hun :hugs::hugs:

Happy 1st day of April :flower:. Meant to be spring but looks like winter here, cold & pissing down :rain: :cold:. I want summer NOW :brat:


----------



## Bravemom

Garnet :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:so happy for you &#10084;


----------



## Butterfly67

It's lovely here! :haha:

Yay for AF (I think!) :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for the witch! Hope she's not too mean to you.

Yay Garnet! Congrats hun!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats Garnet :) :) :)


----------



## Garnet

Thanks everyone! Back to work today! Hope everyone has nice day!


----------



## Bravemom

The witch has sucked all my energy lol so went back to bed for a few hours then changed my bedding and had a hot shower . Had crumpets and butter for lunch and two kit Kats :blush:planning on ice cream for supper . Need a walk at some stage today but for now I'm watching catch up tv with buddy :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:witch::pizza::icecream::haha:


----------



## No Doubt

I wanna go back to bed...and I want some bread and butter. I had some kit kats already, lol.

I love puppy snuggles. Hopefully the witch will pass without too much trouble. I say take the day off from everything and relax.


----------



## shellie31

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Love you Bmom :hug: xxx

and omg fab news Garnet, congratulations :happydance:
X


----------



## Bravemom

Love you too three &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Af is soooo heavy this month . Guess that was coming as last months was light :growlmad:feel so sorry for myself so I headed into town and did retail therapy :blush:saw a baby jack Russell tied up outside a cafe in the pissing rain whilst its douche bag owners where having coffee :growlmad:it was shivering and only about the size of your hand . I started to untie its lead and a young girl comes running out to me and says hey that's my dog and I said o right I thought some dick had abandoned it in the rain and gave her a filthy look . She lifted it up and rushed past me :growlmad:I was furious . Anyway I went and got myself wedges in silver gold and bronze . They are gorgeous and a bargain for a fiver then picked up matching necklace and bracelet for three pounds and a beautiful velvet kimono with tassels and sequins for twenty pounds :thumbup:also found a bag to match my shoes for 12 :thumbup:they all look lovely together with black vest and skinny jeans . Making homemade chips tonight and homemade mince pie . Have walked every day this week but eating too much food . Will restart my diet soon as I want to feel fab on my birthday in ten weeks . How's everyone doing ????:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL at you and the dog girl but good on you, poor thing :dog:

Wow that does sound like a load of bargains you got there :happydance:

boo on heavy AF :growlmad: I'm also eating like a pig because I am in the house most of the day :dohh: I'm going to be putting on more weight at this rate, not losing it :wacko:


----------



## Bravemom

Don't worry about the weight bf . Once the good weather arrives and Adam is more settled you will be going for long walks with the pram and get fit :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

:rofl: at you & the dog :dog: some people just shouldn't have animals :growlmad:

Retail therapy always cheers me up & yay at getting some bargains, another thing that cheers me up <3 :cloud9:

Aww at the :witch: bitch being nasty to you :hugs:. Hope she fucks off soon :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Agreed, most people would have walked on by. I almost stole someone's dog right in from of their face cause the poor thing wasn't on a leash and from what I could see didn't have an owner. Me and my mom pulled over, she would have taken it, it was a little toy dog. But then these two said it was theirs. Then put the dam thing on a leash so it doesn't get run over! Idiots!

Sorry af is such crap right now, but retail therapy always helps.

BF, don't worry about the weight. It will fall off soon. Walking did help me after I had Virtue.


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> :rofl: at you & the dog :dog: some people just shouldn't have animals :growlmad:
> 
> Retail therapy always cheers me up & yay at getting some bargains, another thing that cheers me up <3 :cloud9:
> 
> Aww at the :witch: bitch being nasty to you :hugs:. Hope she fucks off soon :hugs:

Me too Hun . :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Agreed, most people would have walked on by. I almost stole someone's dog right in from of their face cause the poor thing wasn't on a leash and from what I could see didn't have an owner. Me and my mom pulled over, she would have taken it, it was a little toy dog. But then these two said it was theirs. Then put the dam thing on a leash so it doesn't get run over! Idiots!
> 
> Sorry af is such crap right now, but retail therapy always helps.
> 
> BF, don't worry about the weight. It will fall off soon. Walking did help me after I had Virtue.

Thanks Hun :kiss:and yes defo bf am sure you don't have much at all to lose :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

gotta love a great deal, especially on shoes! Here is my latest acquisition ...it was less than $6 each pair! yes I paid more for shipping than for the shoes HAHAHA
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 6









photo 1.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## No Doubt

Ooohhh, I like those!


----------



## threebirds

Ooh more shoe pics please. Bmom show us your wedges :) you can't beat a bit of retail theraphy, esp when you get a bargain 
Hope AF is calmin down Bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Liz they are fab :) love them :thumbup:thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I wanna post my shoe collection! If for no other reason to reminisce later...I'll miss them this summer...blah. But oh well. Yes, more shoe porn please!


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Af slightly better but really bad cramping still :( have my neice today and I'm so tired and feel bad for not taking her out but it's wet and I really can't be arsed . Paul says he's coming home early today to do tea and take us for a drive so I'm looking forward to that .our morning has consisted of playing with dolls and the dolls house . Doing makeovers on each other and now watching my little pony and eating pancakes and drinking tea :haha::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Awww, that sounds like a wonderful morning. Glad AF is a bit better.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I wanna post my shoe collection! If for no other reason to reminisce later...I'll miss them this summer...blah. But oh well. Yes, more shoe porn please!

Yes please let us see your collection :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Ebony how are you feeling ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol that does sound like a fun morning :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> gotta love a great deal, especially on shoes! Here is my latest acquisition ...it was less than $6 each pair! yes I paid more for shipping than for the shoes HAHAHA

Ooh those are beautiful!


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Morning all . Af slightly better but really bad cramping still :( have my neice today and I'm so tired and feel bad for not taking her out but it's wet and I really can't be arsed . Paul says he's coming home early today to do tea and take us for a drive so I'm looking forward to that .our morning has consisted of playing with dolls and the dolls house . Doing makeovers on each other and now watching my little pony and eating pancakes and drinking tea :haha::hugs:

Ha ha we need to see pics of after the makeover! Hate to say this but I think OG is your 5th part time child! You practically help raise her! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm feeling ok, just tired and hungry, lol.


----------



## shellie31

I'd love to see pics of your make over :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Hiya Hun, how you doing? My little pony afternoon and makeovers sound lovely :0) I've got one of them coming up with 'grand-daughter' soon, she is like 3 going on 13!!

I'm on my Easter hols too atm, trying to muster some energy to decorate but it keeps eluding me :dohh: Really ought to get my act together, go and buy some new towels or bed linen and then I might find my mojo? :shrug:

I'd like to PM you, that still okay?x


----------



## Bravemom

Off course it is jax and anyone else my email is [email protected] x


----------



## threebirds

Hi Bmom :hugs::hugs:
Hope you're having a good weekend :) Are kids on Easter hols? 
I really need to kick start my exercise, have got really lazy! So I need to get out & walk a couple of miles today. xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone I'm still here :haha:kiddies been off five days and I'm exhausted already :sleep:lots of walks lots of money spent lots of picnics swimming and making crafts :thumbup:looking forward to Easter weekend and next week as my lovely hubby is off work :happydance:I've got my spray tan done and bought kids 5 outfits each :blush:they all got a hair trim and buddy got his nails clipped and a bath too :haha:been really good on my diet but I'm eating on Saturday Sunday and Monday whatever the family eats as we will be out and about those days . I'm seriously considering shakes for two weeks after that as I'm meeting old buddies from school I haven't seen in 31 years and I want to look hot !!!!! Hope you are all ok . Love and miss you all and think about each and every one of you :kiss:


----------



## Embo78

Yaay you're back :) :)


----------



## Bravemom

Hiiiii em . I've missed you :kiss:


----------



## Embo78

Missed you too bud :hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Your BMI ticker is amazing . Sooooo proud of you em :kiss:


----------



## Embo78

Ah thanks B! How bad was my bmi when I started!?? I was morbidly obese for Shiz!


----------



## Bravemom

You've done so so well . How's your diet going ? Not long till your holidays :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

It's going great. Just finished week two! Ten weeks to go until refeed. On track for losing my three stone :)


----------



## roonsma

Hi brave! :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: sounds like the Easter holidays are fun :happydance:

You are gonna look hot. No need for 2 weeks of shakes :growlmad:

:hugs: xx


----------



## shellie31

I agree, your already hot so no need for the shakes :hugs:

Glad your back cos I've really missed you <3 :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Agreed ^^^ but I know what you're like so I'll support you whatever you decide!! :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw bless you all &#10084;so lovely to wake up to your messages . Paul's last day at work today :happydance:I'm so excited lol saying that next work I will prob be saying he's a pain in the arse and I wish he was back at work :haha:have my neice today . She's on her way and all my kiddies are fast asleep . Gonna paint eggs with them today as well as making Rice Krispie buns and a trip to park and library too . P had wanted to leave us at a seaside town for the day whilst he was at work but I think 5 or 6 hours is too much to walk about with my neice as she has a bit of a cough . Dd going to Scotland in the morning with her friend and her mum . I'm so worried as its an amusement area with big dippers etc but she is so excited I can't say no . Anyway I will prob worry all day till she's back home . Right here is my neice at the door . Laters lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Agreed ^^^ but I know what you're like so I'll support you whatever you decide!! :haha:

We are so alike its scary :haha::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Yup :haha: It's nice having a cyber twin :rofl:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi hun! Did I miss something? Is P just off for holiday or for good?


----------



## Bravemom

Just for holiday lol but for ten whole days :happydance::haha:that's not to say that I won't be killing him mid week :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Your dd is going to Scotland for the day?! That's a long way for a day trip!

Yes you will def be wanting to kill P by the end of 10 days :haha:


----------



## shellie31

Scotland is great but I'm biased :smug: :haha:. Is it the Amusement park in Strathclyde? can't remember the bloody name :dohh:. Think it's called M & D's but there are a few others. She'll have a brilliant time <3 :cloud9:

Hope you Enjoy Good Friday :flower:

<3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> Scotland is great but I'm biased :smug: :haha:. Is it the Amusement park in Strathclyde? can't remember the bloody name :dohh:. Think it's called M & D's but there are a few others. She'll have a brilliant time <3 :cloud9:
> 
> Hope you Enjoy Good Friday :flower:
> 
> <3 :hugs:

Yes that's it . She left at 6 this morning . I'm really missing her :( she won't be missing me thou she will have a blast :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Your dd is going to Scotland for the day?! That's a long way for a day trip!
> 
> Yes you will def be wanting to kill P by the end of 10 days :haha:

Yes it's her Easter present from me . 28 pounds for boat and day pass on all the rides at amusement park then 30 quid spending money . Cost a bloody fortune and she got two new outfits for Easter and make up :sleep:you've this all in front of you :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Quick hello to everyone . The sun is shining :happydance::happydance:I've lost 103/4 pounds since last Thursday thou its only what I had gained but its good as I got my apt for my echocardiogram . It's may the first . Was gonna treat myself over Easter but I will need to be strict as I have to strip off now for hospital :growlmad:I will however eat my Easter egg on Sunday that Paul buys me . Kiddies all away to Paul's sisters with him for the day and I'm here all alone :shrug:it feels weird but I can live with it :haha:going to get a wash and blow dry and meet my sil for drinks . Can't wait . Hope you all have a fab weekend . O I forgot to mention I've been offered a job in school helping in nursery :) eeekkkkkk I can start as soon as my access NI form comes thru :happydance:excited :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

That sounds like fun! So I'm assuming you'll take it? Yay for the weight loss! Gotta stay strong, but you can do it.


----------



## Butterfly67

That sounds quite a good deal for boat and pass :boat: :happydance:

Yay for a day on your own :haha:

And the job sounds brill. Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Hope your DD had a great time <3 & I agree it was a good deal :thumbup:. 

YAY to the job, I couldn't work in a nursery, I'd steal a bairn :rofl: 

Hope you have a great easter :flower: & enjoy scoffing your egg, yummy :munch: I love chocolate <3 maybe even more than sex but don't let my hubby know that :rofl: 

<3 :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Yay for weightloss, sunshine & your new job   :hugs::hugs: congratulations :thumbup::thumbup: A very happy Easter hun (& enjoy your egg frm Paul) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone . Happy Easter . Had an Easter hunt for kids this morning then drove to a park with kids and had a picnic .brought buddy with us too.home for turkey and salad and homemade chips then chocolate triffle . Just cleaned up and got kiddies ready for bed . Ten more days till I get my heart scan . Think I might start shakes on Tuesday . Get rid of the other few pounds I've gained . Also want to get a pedicure as my feet are in an awful mess . If I can lose seven pounds by next Wednesday I think I will treat myself to one :thumbup:how's everyone keeping ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you had a wonderful day hun! I'm sure you can lose the weight, you always do.

I'm well...tired, hut other than that all good!


----------



## Bravemom

Ladies I need all your support . I'm starting shakes today . My hospital apt is next Thursday so I've 8 days to lose 61/2 pounds or more to get back down to 175 :thumbup:please please please help me out . The house is filled with choc eggs and I'm gonna need all my willpower :haha:am gonna have two shakes a bar plus salad and turkey daily or veg and turkey . I can do it :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm here B. You know you can do it. If you need anything give me a holler!!


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em . I really need to be 100 % next two days to get into it fully . I've had a bar and tea and I've told p he has to support me or I can't do it :thumbup:how is your diet going ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm here bmom. I'm determined to at least maintain my weight for my next appt so I'm with you. You can do it!


----------



## shellie31

You can do it hun, we're all here rooting for you :thumbup:

<3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Shellie and sorry for af :(


----------



## shellie31

Don't be sorry hun, I'm not :rofl:. Got a fresh new cycle to be getting on with :winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

How are you liking temping ? I loved it I was so addicted to it :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Yeah I'm liking it now that I'm slowly getting used to it, still hard for me to make sense of though :rofl:. Last cycle was annov but that'd be the remains of the pill that caused that :dohh:. It should be gone by now, been off it for 3 weeks so we'll see how it goes :winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

Are you off the pill completely now ? X


----------



## shellie31

Yeah I took it for 7 weeks, missed a few here & there. Didn't see the :witch: bitch for 42 days so stopped. Hopefully it's given my body the shake up it needs :winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

Lets hope so Hun :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Sooo I've already prob had more than what I should . Had a bar this am then steak onions mushrooms chilli and garlic sauce and salad . Just drinking water and another Shake before bed :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

That doesn't sound bad, it sounds fucking delicious :munch:. You're doing well hun, don't stress :hugs:.


----------



## Butterfly67

You can do it BMom :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . No weightoss this morning :( I so want to eat the kids Easter eggs :blush:I'm so tired and just can't be arsed this morning . I've just ovulated and always get a bit frustrated after 8 years ttc it's hard to switch off still :( I know I'm too old now and I'm happy with my decision but now and again it still hurts like hell . Struggling with emotions and not being able to turn to food is so hard . Anyway my beautiful neice is here and it's a lovely day and hopefully after a shower and putting on my maxi dress I will feel a bit better . Seven days till heart scan . Scary biscuits :sleep::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

you can have the Easter eggs...but the kind you boiled and colored, not the chocolate ones LOL

:hugs:


----------



## shellie31

<3 <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So today is another day and I'm fine :) been 100 % so far today and I've made veg soup and roast chicken for dinner :) also walked 5 miles last night . At movies with kiddies and I've a massive coke zero lo excited to say we've booked our holiday . 16 weeks till we go . Booked Haven in Ayr for ten days . Can't wait . Staying in a plush caravan :haha:now I've something to work towards and look forward to I'm thinking this diet will be easier . How's everyone doing ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

ooh those plush caravans are really nice :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

They look amazing m . I can't wait . Our first holiday away from Northern Ireland :haha:excited . How's wee Adam ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I want to go on a vacation so bad I just don't know where to go. Really am gonna try for Niagara Falls like me and my mom planned. I'm gonna try for a state fair...mostly so I can eat the food, lol.

What are you guys seeing at the movies? I never really do the movies much.


----------



## Bravemom

Rio 2 :thumbup:o Niagara Falls sounds amazing :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Ooo! Exciting. It's a shame you're not coming closer to us. Could've met up for a coffee :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> They look amazing m . I can't wait . Our first holiday away from Northern Ireland :haha:excited . How's wee Adam ? :hugs:

Ooh yes even more exciting then :happydance:

He's good thank, currently asleep on my chest :cloud9:


----------



## Bravemom

Em that would have been lovely . Bf I'm so happy . :haha:keep looking online at the caravan :dohh:what am I like :haha:


----------



## threebirds

Cool holiday plans Bmom :) :) 
Sorry you've had an up & down week, 5 mile walk was flippin brilliant :) good on ya.
Im feelin rather podgy but then its not surprising as im eating 50% super healthy & 50% crap. Hope you have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Three you can go easy on yourself now that you are almost half way there . Omg I'm so excited for you :happydance::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Thanks B & cannot get my head round being nearly halfway there!! 
:hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Thanks B & cannot get my head round being nearly halfway there!!
> :hugs::hugs:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

What date in October are you due ? :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Thanks B & cannot get my head round being nearly halfway there!!
> :hugs::hugs:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> What date in October are you due ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya, 5th :)
xxxxx


----------



## shellie31

We went to the same caravan park your going to in 2008 just after my op, is it called Craig Tara? 
There's some beautiful views there & it's actually not far from the amusement park your DD was at last week :thumbup:. 
It did take me till the last day to actually not get lost everytime we left the caravan :rofl:. 

You're getting closer to me :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Really shellie that's great :thumbup:I can't wait . 16 weeks and counting :haha:yes it's called Craig Tara :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

I'm in such bad form today it's unbelievable :growlmad:girls going on a day out with EGR and I've been bathing and ironing and getting them sorted plus the house all morning . P gets up has a shower makes his own breakfast then comes down and starts watching the rugby :growlmad:I'm so agitated as I'm doing the shakes last few days and everything is annoying me :cry:I know I will be fine prob by Monday but at the minute it seems so far away . I've had five hours to myself in last 16 days and its really telling on me . My temper is out of control . Grrrrrrrr :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm exactly the same in my first few days on vlc hun. I'm so grumpy, irritable and sensitive. 

Even if you weren't doing your diet you'd still be entitled to be annoyed by that though hun. That's just not fair. You need a break too :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em &#10084;he just doesn't get it . Says its my job and he's on his holidays :growlmad:I swear I almost punched him in the face at that comment :blush:fucking men :growlmad:am gonna have a shower and head out with Lucy and dan . I think I will treat myself to some make up . Anything to make me feel better :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

And when do you get your holiday?


----------



## LLbean

its YOUR job? OMG I swear you must be a saint because I would have gone off on his ass!


----------



## Bravemom

Well he says my time is wen kids at school abs I just have to suck it up during the holidays and get on with things :growlmad:normally I would just be yeah whatever but today I'm gonna murder him . Hi lovely Liz . How are you ? Anything happening in your world ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Yip...definitely would have punched him in the face! Men don't understand that we do these things around the house because we love our families and enjoy faring for them...not because it's our job. We're not maids! And I agree, when is your holiday? We need a break too. Maybe five months after Virtue was born I was so wound up so I got a room for myself at the hotel up the street and just pampered myself...you may remember. Well apparently hubbs uncle told him how that's not good and if it were him he wouldn't have been here when I got back...that either him and his wife take a break together or don't take a break at all. What the hell kind of shit is that! How is it a break if you're still up my ass!?!?! Luckily my hubbs isn't that dumb, but once I heard that I could have cussed his uncle out! We do need a break a too. You do so much around the house, then with the kids 24/7...that's a never-ending job. Wouldn't hurt for you to knock off for a day and just sit around and be lazy. And it sure as hell wouldn't have hurt for P to make you some breakfast too, or at least ask!

Hopefully your time out will be nice and relaxing and you'll feel better.


----------



## Bravemom

Ebony I love you and I love your kick ass attitude . You would def sort p out for me :haha:I've left him at home . He's watching the rugby on his own . I've taken buddy to the beach and had a big walk . I'm now heading to town with two kids . He's asked me if I'm in a better mood wen I return maybe we can have some nookie :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah...ok...I know exactly what kind of nookie he can get! Men really do only think with one head! Lol, I think your feistiness turns him on, but then he's too afraid to deal with it.


----------



## Bravemom

Ebony you are spot on he loves it . Well he can shove it where the sun don't shine as he's getting nowhere near me :thumbup:kids having noddles rice and spring rolls . My mouth watering lol coke zero for me . At least I can get myself a nice lippie or something else :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Mmm...that does sound delicious! I'm grilling some ribs today...can't wait!


----------



## shellie31

:grr: I'd definitely have slapped him & as for nookie later, I'd tell him to fuck off :finger: cheeky sod :growlmad:

Yeah hun, it's a pretty nice beach there too <3. Think the amusement park is a 10 minute drive away, you're going to have a great time :cloud9:

Hope P doesn't piss you off anymore over the weekend or i'll nip over on a plane & boot his balls for you :plane::rofl:

<3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Lol shellie I think there's a queue :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Shellie tell me more about Ayr . I'm so excited :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol you 3 are making me :rofl: :haha:

ND I love it that you went to the hotel :happydance:

T you said you would be wanting to kill him by the end of the week :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Lol bf I did . I think I did quite well :blush::haha:


----------



## shellie31

I'll join the queue then :rofl: he won't be up for any nookie when we've all finished with him :haha:

The caravan park is kind of in the middle of nowhere but from the beach which is in a bay you can see over to Ayr which isn't that far away & has a beach there too I think as well as shops, it's a not bad sized town. Your close to Glasgow too if you wanted to visit the city but that's up to you :thumbup:. 
As for the actual caravan park, there was plenty for the bairns to do, big swing park, go-karting(Liam went in the huff cos he was too wee for them :haha:) arcades, climbing walls, crazy golf. A lot of stuff to do indoors aswell if weather is crap. Oh & there's a decent pool but don't try to film cos I did this & was made to look like a paedophile by a lifeguard waving at me to stop it, everyone was staring, so embaressing :blush: :rofl:. 
I also recommend not buying your daily foods like bread/milk etc from the shops in the park cos they're well over priced & there's a Tesco 10 minutes away. Think that's about it but if you want to know anything else just ask :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

That's brilliant . So so helpful Hun . Well p has earned some brownie points . Not a shag thou :haha:he had a salad sitting for me wen I came in . Turkey egg lettuce Tom cucumber onion :thumbup:I scoffed the lot and feel much better . I'm going for a wee walk with my chum to our local shopping centre for a cuppa and catch up . Just for an hour and p thinks we are going power walking :haha:we will power walk there and back so it's not really a lie :haha:had a really productive day shopping . A maxi dress from Evans in a size 14 :happydance:a concealer from Benefit and bb cream from rimmel l and cream blusher too :thumbup:kiddies got some things to make from the creative shops and Lucy got a lippie from benefit which would have been 15 pounds but lucky enough I had 15 pounds on my beauty card from debenhams :thumbup:everyone is happy :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: good plan to power walk there and back :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

We walked for twenty minutes but chatted and drank tea and coffee for an hour :blush:really enjoyed it :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad you had a great day...and P came to his sense. But I agree, still more to do for a shag, lol.


----------



## LLbean

nookie? LOL he has some nerve... yeah...he's lucky its not me my friend.

no news over here...at least nothing exciting LOL


----------



## shellie31

YAY on some retail therapy, always a winner with me <3 :cloud9: but as for nookie I'd make him sweat it a bit more & work it, you know how :winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning . So p got sweet FA :haha:he's still sulking about it :blush:So ive weighed myself and ive lost 1 1/2pounds :happydance:that means ive lost 12 1/2 pounds in three and a half weeks :happydance:it's only weight I've regained but it feels good to get rid of it again . Still another 4 1/4 pounds to go till I'm 175 again but I should easily do that for Thursday and my heart scan :thumbup:collecting my neice today and looking after her as her mum has gonna away for weekend to her friends 30 th and my brother minding the kids . My head is splitting and I'm exhausted already . Trying to keep my shake and bar to take together at lunch time as they will all be having a KFC today or I might just have a chicken salad from McDonald's and that can be my dinner :thumbup:last day of my kiddies Easter holidays so am gonna make it a good one for them . Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you enjoy hun! Sounds like another wonderful day.


----------



## Bravemom

I've had a banana shake and am almost at Newcastle which is a wee seaside town we love to visit . I've two bars with me and a soup pack and diet coke to keep me going . Gonna have a cuppa as soon as we arrive and a bar just to fill me up . It's a lovely day but I'm wearing jeans and boots as I'm always cold :haha:feel much better now and head not as sore . :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

I didn't know there was an Newcastle in Ireland :blush: but makes sense :dohh:

I always seem to feel the cold too, think it's cos Scotland is ALWAYS bloody cold :rofl:

Glad you're feeling better <3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Newcastle county down :thumbup:it's my raynauds that makes me feel cold . My fingers and toes go black . It's really bad to look at :( we are in an indoor play area now . There's wifi and lots of mags tea and coffee perfect lol and kids are burning off some energy :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Another day of being 100 percent :happydance:that's three days running :thumbup:two bars one shake and a salad with bacon chicken egg toms onion chilli and garlic . Yummy having tea before bed and tomorrow is another day :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

So I've made a deal with p :blush:he's Gonna iron the kids uniforms in return for a shag :haha:sounds like a good deal to me :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...I could live with that.


----------



## shellie31

So could I :rofl: sexual favours always work cos men think with there dicks :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

It's the perfect deal really :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:


----------



## shellie31

It is the perfect deal :rofl:. I use sexual favours all the time when I want something & it always works :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Exhausted . Com . Early mornings back again. Poor kiddies :( weighed myself this morning and I'm 3/4 of a pound heavier . Don't ask me how that happened after being 100 percent but it has :shrug:aw well onwards and upwards . Right need to go get the kiddies moving . Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Don't worry about that...maybe you just have to go to the bathroom. Have a good day hun!


----------



## Bravemom

So I'm so hungry today and want to eat . I think it must be ovulation as my tummy is sore and I usually get hungry and bloated around now . My morning has been spent in the docs with my son . Sat two hours to see the doc as his eyes are really bad today with his hay fever :( she gave Him drops and steroid cream and an antihistamine too . Home now for tea for me and brioche and fruit for Ds . :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

cycle buddy!! I'm oving today and I'm really hungry! Just want to eat sooooooo bad!! Had my strawberry shake and it was yum cos I made it thicker than I usually have it :)


----------



## Bravemom

Glad I'm not the only one em :thumbup:I'm having ww soup tonight it's only 70 calories a tin !!!!:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Sounds nice. What kind is it? I love soup :)


----------



## Bravemom

Tomato :) one can basically fills a large mug :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Yummy. Comfort food :) Wish I could have tomato :cry:


----------



## Bravemom

You can't have tomatoes ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

No hun. I think it's the carb content. They also have citric acid in them which prevents ketosis. I need to be in ketosis or I'm starving all the time, therefore miserable!!


----------



## Bravemom

Aw that sucks for you :(


----------



## Bravemom

There's a carrot and lentil or a chicken noodle ww soup too . Maybe you could take those ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Only for 8 more weeks :) :) :) :) Then I'll be two stone down (hopefully) and doing WW and lots of exercise. Hoping having three stone off will help my back and knees when I exercise. 
Unless I'm pregnant in two weeks of course ;)


----------



## Bravemom

I'm excited for either lol so you want to lose two stone before hols then join ww wen you come back ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Yep :) I'll have about a stone and half to go to get to goal :)


----------



## Bravemom

That's super em . I don't even know what I want my goal to be now . Wen I was 267 it was 217 then it was 196 then 175 :shrug:I'm between 5 foot 7 and 5 foot 8 :thumbup::hugs:guess 167 would be good too lol


----------



## Jax41

Bloody hell T, you've lost 6 and a half stone!! :shock: There will soon be nothing left of you. Well done hun you are amazing :happydance::kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi jax :happydance::happydance:how the hell are you ? :kiss:


----------



## shellie31

You're doing brilliantly hun, don't forget that :thumbup:. 

I love Tomato soup too but can't eat it either cos I'm allergic to Caffeine & have an OAB(over active bladder) which is set off by acidic foods too like tomatoes, oranges etc :dohh:. I used to love munching on cherry tomatoes :cry:

Have a great day <3 :flower:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . Hi shellie . I've lost another 1 1/2 pounds :happydance::happydance:only 4 1/2 to lose to get back to the lightest I've been since I started my diet :happydance:I'm well happy :) kiddies all really struggling getting up in the mornings and I feel so sorry for them . Shake for breakfast shake at lunch chicken and veg for dinner and a hot shake before bed :thumbup:have a great day :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm struggling too, think it's the weather. I'm so late this morning. I didn't catch a bus until 10 mins before I had to be to work!

Yay on the weight loss! Almost there hun!


----------



## Bravemom

Mornings are so hard ebony . Will you go back to work after this one or stay at home ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

HA! I'm going back to work...as if we could afford for me not, lol. I'll most likely do the same though and stay home for 3 months.


----------



## Bravemom

Good for you . Is it expensive for daycare ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So I restarted my diet on April 3 rd and I've only 3/4 of a pound to lose and that's 14 pounds off in 27 days . I'm amazed lol :haha:


----------



## shellie31

That's brilliant hun :happydance::happydance:. Well done you <3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks shellie I feel so much better for it . Went into tesco and got myself two summer tops and bought jeans reduced in new look . All in a size 14 uk . Size 12 us I think :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shellie31

That's great :dance:. I actually bought myself a pair of reversible skinny jeans & a top from New Look today so looks like we both had some retail therapy in the same shop but different countries :rofl:. Great minds & all that :haha:.


----------



## Bravemom

I bet your like a size ten ? O I like the sound of those jeans . Cool :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

I'm an 8 :blush: was buying size 6 jeans from Primark cos the 8's were too big but I think Primark has dodgy sizes on some things :shrug:. Yeah the jeans are cool :coolio: I've got another pair & they're handy if you get a stain on them cos you can just turn them inside out & you have another colour of jeans, result :haha:. Also feels like 2 pairs for the price of one!!.


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done bmom :happydance:

I got 2 pairs of jeans from a charity shop yesterday because I want to lose 5kg before I start buying proper clothes :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

I need to go find those jeans shellie :thumbup:bf that's not much to lose at all and am sure by summer you will have lost most of it . How was your weekend ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So it's the night before my heart scan . I've bathed and removed every inch of hair from my body apart from that on my head :haha:I've got my spray tan and exfoliated and moisturised and I've lost the 14 pounds I wanted to lose .ive painted my finger nails and toenails and all I need to do is wait ...... Just wish it was this time tomorrow and it would all be over :kiss:


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck hun. Can't imagine anything being wrong. Thinking of you!


----------



## LLbean

all will be well :hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol you have done more than I do when I go out :haha:

Good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Good luck tomorrow hunny :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Good luck!


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck! :hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all so I weighed myself first thing and since April 3rd I've lost 15 1/2 pounds :happydance:really happy with that . Trying to lose 3 pounds a week now for next five weeks so that I can be 162 pounds on my birthday and hopefully just work on maintaining it then . My bmi is currently 26.9 and that will bring it down to 24.8 :thumbup: when I started this journey it was 41-42 And i was 267 pounds !!!!!!So I had my heart scan and the doctor showed me the murmur on screen . got loads of measurements and was there for an hour . Have to wait two weeks now for results . So glad it's over thou . Such a relief . :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

So glad you're ok hun and well done on the fantastic weight loss :)


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> So glad you're ok hun and well done on the fantastic weight loss :)

Thanks em how are you Hun ? :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm good thanks. Feeling empowered after going over my weight losses and cm's lost!!


----------



## Bravemom

So you bloody should be em :happydance::happydance::happydance:we can do this !!!! TOGETHER &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Had a bad tummy this morning so couldn't eat . Just had a bacon mushroom and onion omelette . It was scrummy . Feel full :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Mmmmm. Might have an omlette for my tea. Just fancy one now :)


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Mmmmm. Might have an omlette for my tea. Just fancy one now :)

I really enjoyed it em . Isn't it funny how nice things taste wen you haven't had them in ages :haha::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Everything tastes so delicious to me. I think the vlcd opens up your taste buds!! Omelettes are allowed on my plan though :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad the scan is over and yay for the weight loss!


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad it all went ok :thumbup:


----------



## shellie31

I got the reversible jeans online from New Look, not sure if they're in the shops :thumbup:

Glad everything went well hun :hugs:. You did have a lot of prepping yourself before you went in,bet you looked hot for the yummy doctors :rofl:


----------



## Bravemom

:haha:shellie I always look hot lol :haha:I wish . I'm exhausted now but gonna pull myself together and go walkies :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

how are you brave? how are the kids? DH? miss you! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

I know you always look hot hun :haha:. Your defo a MILF!!!!


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> I know you always look hot hun :haha:. Your defo a MILF!!!!

:haha:omg my dd hates that lol her boy mates from school said it to her about me and she went crazy :blush::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

wana b a mom said:


> how are you brave? how are the kids? DH? miss you! xxxx :hugs:

Hiiiiiii how are you and the boys ? Miss you loads too . Things have never been the same without you all &#10084;can't believe your boys are one !!!!! I'm great thank you . Kids are all getting big and bad and dh still a pain in the arse :haha:what's going on in your life ? Miss your face :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sgmommy

Happy Family! :) did you skip the staple food to successfully lose weight?


----------



## threebirds

Hey Bmom
Glad your scan is done & good luck for results. Your weightloss is amazing! Well done - you are def a babe & milf  :hugs::hugs::kiss:
You up to anything this wkend? xx


----------



## Bravemom

Back down to 175 this morning :happydance::happydance:sooooooo pleased with myself :thumbup:another 8 pounds and I've lost 100 pounds . Eeeskkkkkkkkkk . Just had tea this morning so far but having omelette later for lunch / dinner and if I'm hungry tonight will have a chocolate shake or lemon bar :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Nice job on the weight loss hun!


----------



## Butterfly67

Don't starve yourself :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm with butterfly on this B. That is definitely not enough calories for the day. The minimum you should be having on a vlc is 650 to 700. 

Otherwise you will be losing muscle mass and not fat. Your heart is a muscle you know. I'm only mentioning this because I know you have a heart murmur and I'm worried that you could get ill if you live on such few cals. 

The omlette and bar/soup is fine but you need to fit in two more meal packs to make your cals up to a safe level. XXX


----------



## Bravemom

Aw your right I've had to force a shake into me and I really am not hungry :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Had my omelette with two slices of bacon mushroom and onion also ashake of hot chocolate yum an saving my bar to watch britains got talent :haha::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Your omelets always sound yummy! Do you do the whole egg or just the egg white?


----------



## Embo78

So glad B. That's the problem with ketosis. You just don't feel like eating cos your appetite is completely gone. But you MUST force yourself babe :hugs:
I've had a strict telling off at work today off a doctor. He saw me looking pale, ill and dizzy. Got one of the nurses to take my BP and it was very low. She told him about the diet I'm on and he basically told me to get off it immediately. He said vlcd's are designed for very obese people not at my weight (so certainly not yours!!) he has convinced me to stick with a more conventional diet :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Don't really have much packs left anyway em . Morning everyone I'm so tired this morning and a bit dizzy I'm thinking of porridge for breakfast . Hope I can stomach it . Also visiting my aunt and uncle . He always tells me off if I don't eat and makes me toasted wheaten :haha:cooking Sunday dinner so I will have some chicken and lots of veg :thumbup:I still want to lose ten pounds for my birthday in five weeks so that's two pounds a week . Guess if I eat a little more I can exercise more too as I will have more energy :thumbup:meeting 15 of my old school friends on Saturday so I've that to look forward to and to keep me on track . Kiddies Easter eggs all sitting in the kitchen still :blush:have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Temptation! Tell you what I'm willing to do...you go ahead and ship those Easter eggs over here to me and I'll dispose of them for you...nasty things that they are! You don't want those...I'll be a team player here, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

Lol that's a perfect idea ebony :thumbup:how are you ? Any morning sickness ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Feeling good. Actually this time, not really. Had a couple of moments, but other than that the ms has stayed away. A little achey in my lower back and hips but other than that doing well. A little emotional, but that could be said of me normally, lol.


----------



## shellie31

I'll have the Easter eggs if they're going spare, I love love love chocolate <3 <3. 

Hope you've had a great Sunday & feel a bit better, it's horrible feeling dizzy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Feeling good. Actually this time, not really. Had a couple of moments, but other than that the ms has stayed away. A little achey in my lower back and hips but other than that doing well. A little emotional, but that could be said of me normally, lol.

 I'm emotional too most days lol hopefully that will pass once you are past twelve weeks Hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Feeling good. Actually this time, not really. Had a couple of moments, but other than that the ms has stayed away. A little achey in my lower back and hips but other than that doing well. A little emotional, but that could be said of me normally, lol.
> 
> I'm emotional too most days lol hopefully that will pass once you are past twelve weeks Hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun feeling bit better just a bit light headed now and again , hubby cooking Sunday dinner for me tonight and I've all my washing and chores done so am just gonna take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Had chicken .peas ,roasted parsnips carrots and broccoli for dinner .ww yog and apple for breakfast and a slice of Veda at lunch :thumbup:it's not loads but its a start . Still want to lose two pounds a week . :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good girl! :)

Are you still using your cross trainer? :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Yum parsnips....


----------



## Bravemom

Viking I could just eat a plate of roasted parsnips . Love them :thumbup:how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Good girl! :)
> 
> Are you still using your cross trainer? :hugs:

Yes Hun 30 minutes a day :sleep::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . It's a holiday here for us so hubby is off work and kiddies off school . We are heading to a May Fair this morning for some fun and games :happydance:girls all dressed in their Easter best and I'm making a picnic for us all . Hope the rain stays away :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sounds like fun! Hope the rain stays away and you have a good day!


----------



## Indigo77

Have fun!


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks girls we had a great day even if it rained . Bought the girls Frozen DVD . I've decided to clean out my kitchen cupboards . Omg wish I hadn't have started . The more I empty the more I realise I have to do :shrug:such a mess :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Will the DVD still work once it's thawed out?


----------



## shellie31

Indigo. Not sure if you're taking the piss or not :blush: but the film is called Frozen :rofl:. 

Glad you had a great day hun even if it rained, what's new with our weather :haha:. 

I totally get you on the clearing out the kitchen cupboards, I had to empty all mine a few months back cos we were getting a new one & OMFG I also wished that I hadn't started :shock:. So much crap & stuff that should've been thrown out years ago but hadn't & stuff we don't even use :dohh: I realised that I'm a hoarder :rofl:. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Lol at the DVD :haha:I only ended up doing half of the kitchen units but they look so nice now . It's a beautiful day and I'm meeting my chum on the bus . Being really good today with food as yesterday I gave in an ate an egg plus two cream eggs :haha:bad girl . Shake for breakfast soup for lunch salad with chicken and bacon for dinner and another shake before bed . I've 4 1/2 pounds to lose for Saturday :thumbup:measured my waist this morning and its 33 . Doc is def gonna tell me off for that so I need to get my self moving before my apt . Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

It's so good having treats isn't it?!! I had a peanut butter kitkat yesterday. Was soooooo yummy :)


----------



## Bravemom

It was indeed but I'm back to being strict . I love how I feel at the minute and know how easy I can put in half a stone then a stone . Today has been hard ESP wen cooking kids lunch and dinner but I'm determined to lose that other 4 1/2 pounds . Also knowing that the doc is gonna have a go at me about my BMI keeps me on track :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Having porridge this morning for breakfast . Ww soup for lunch and chicken salad for dinner . Think af is on her way . My boobies are feeling full and heavy . Getting my eyebrows waxed and darkened this morning . Got an amazing bargain on a maxi dress . Got it for 11 pounds and was meant to be 48 . Love it :thumbup:fitted into a size 12 too so extra bonus :haha:have a great day :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Yay for that! The bargain and the size. I'll be living in those things this summer, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Yay for that! The bargain and the size. I'll be living in those things this summer, lol.

Love maxi dresses too . Really comfy and easy to wear :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

And maxi skirts...though those tend to hang a bit long on me. I have to wear those under my boobies and they still come to my feet, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Only another 21/2 pounds to get off to my lightest weight lol
It's harder than you think . Weighing myself in the morning then just doing it weekly every Friday morning as there's so little coming off now there's just no point .have my neice today and she's on her way .have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Food has been really good today . Two ww soup an orange apple an strawberries and a massive chicken stir fry :thumbup:feeling really good . Only another full day till I meet up with my High school friends . Eeekkkkk :kiss:


----------



## Embo78

Well done on another loss sweetie :) :)


----------



## Indigo77

Amazing weight loss!

Yes, Shellie, I was 'taking a piss'?


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em . Hi Indy :kiss:so I've another 1/2 a pound off :haha:pretty pleased with that as my stir fry was massive but I've been really active all week . Just another two pounds till I'm 175 again :thumbup:still want down to 160 but if I can get a pound a week off till my birthday that's great too . I know the last stone will be the hardest and I will prob need to up my exercise big time . Kids finishing early today then we have swimming lessons . I'm going today for my second ever pedicure and can't wait then getting a spray tan for the weekend :blush::haha:am so excited about meeting old friends tomorrow . Good luck to my girl doing her first of many exams today :thumbup:happy Friday :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

You are doing great T :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> You are doing great T :happydance::hugs:

Thanks bf . Today I actually feel great . Never want to see the number 13 on the scales again unless its 11.13 :haha:


----------



## topsy

You are doing so well hun, have a nice time with your old friends tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Bravemom

topsy said:


> You are doing so well hun, have a nice time with your old friends tomorrow. xxx

Thanks so much topsy &#10084;how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## topsy

I am plodding along Thank you sweetie. xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

175 3/4 I've done it :happydance::happydance:not weighing myself now till next Friday as I'm having today for whatever I want . Cheerios for breakfast . Tea and nutri grain bar 

for breakfast too :haha:having dinner in hotel at 5 today and lots and lots of drinks . I feel great and am so happy I kept going .it always pays off to stay on track no matter how hard it is .
Slipped into my jeans that I have t fitted into for 15 year size 14 but no stretch in them . :thumbup:have a great day everyone . :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

congrats hun! I know that's a great feeling.


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Congrats sweetie :yipee:

Hope you had a lovely night :)


----------



## Bravemom

So I had a fab catch up with old friends . My night was cut short as Lucy ended up in a and e after having really bad back pains that had her rolling about the floor crying :( apparently she's been over exercising and hurt the muscles over her kidneys at the back . She's been banned from doing squats and sit ups . :growlmad:I've also signed up to do a 10 k walk for dementia in September :happydance:excited to do it . I've had cereal noddles rice and veg casserole today plus an hour walk and lots of water :thumbup:gonna start having a smoothie in the mornings again made with yog fruit and cinnamon or ginger plus some oats :thumbup:it's yummy and filling . Now that the bright nights are in I'm gonna start walking again after I get kids to bed . Hopefully lose another half a stone before my 47 th in four weeks :thumbup:::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hope everyone is ok . Still waiting on af and getting pissed off . Cd 45 today :growlmad:My dear friend that has lung cancer has now lost her sight :( I can't stop crying . I hate cancer :(


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry hun. How is she doing otherwise? How are you holding up with it?


----------



## LLbean

oh that's awful :( Cancer does suck


----------



## Bravemom

She has a frozen shoulder . A urine and chest Infectiion too . How much can someone suffer :( I feel so so angry for her .i think that's why my period isn't coming . Too much stress . No sleep but considering what she's going thru I have no right to complain about anything :cry::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend hun :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Wow...I know that's tough on her. Life has a way of putting things in perspective, but make no mistake hun your issues are important too. How is your hubbs...I know he was having a hard time with this as well?


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Wow...I know that's tough on her. Life has a way of putting things in perspective, but make no mistake hun your issues are important too. How is your hubbs...I know he was having a hard time with this as well?

He's ok . He's been really busy at work so hasn't had time to visit . I can't bear to be there and I can't bear to miss her either :cry:sometimes I just wish she was at peace :( :hugs:I'm sorry that sounds so harsh :cry:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your friend hun :hugs:

Thanks em appreciate it :kiss:


----------



## No Doubt

I don't think it's harsh hun...I think it's realistic. When we love someone we don't like to see them suffer and we don't want them to suffer. You're just being honest and there is nothing harsh about that. We know you're not wishing any harm to her...in fact you want her at peace like you said. There is always relief when a loved one is finally at peace and that's all you're saying.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> I don't think it's harsh hun...I think it's realistic. When we love someone we don't like to see them suffer and we don't want them to suffer. You're just being honest and there is nothing harsh about that. We know you're not wishing any harm to her...in fact you want her at peace like you said. There is always relief when a loved one is finally at peace and that's all you're saying.

Love you ebony . I can't stop crying :cry:


----------



## No Doubt

Aww hunny, I love you too. I didn't mean to make you cry. You'll be ok hun. But I'll cry with you from all the way over here if you want.


----------



## Bravemom

I know you would &#10084;


----------



## threebirds

Really sorry about your friend's loss of sight & everything she is going through. So hard. 
:hugs:
Thinking of you, love three x


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww T, sending massive :hug: xxx


----------



## shellie31

Aww hun, I'm so sorry about your friend :hugs::hugs: Ebony was spot on with what she said :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

my dad always said we are more "humane" with animals than humans when it comes to things like these. Once an animal is suffering we put them to sleep, with humans we extend the misery to the max. I mean if there is hope one wants to hold on to it, but some times we are just prolonging their pain for our own gain. I completely understand what you are saying.

My uncle made the decision himself after so much chemo and all that it entails to stop treatment. he told his wife he had enough and to just allow nature to take its course. I can only imagine the pain he was going through.

Its ok and perfectly natural to want them to be at peace and done with the pain. As much as I believe in treatments some times I feel it is better to just go naturally... at least you can enjoy the time left.

So sorry your friend is dealing with all of this, and everyone else around her


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ladies . Ugh I've been up all night couldn't sleep at all . Yesterday I did two frer's and it Seems that I'm pregnant again . No point in getting excited as I know it won't last . Cramping for over a week now . Exhausted . Feel sick . Bleurgh . Taking girls for a big walk with buddy as its a wonderful day out . Hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Bmom, how are you feeling with that? I'm honestly not really sure what to say. I'd like to congratulate you, but I know how you feel about so if you want to talk I'm here.


----------



## Bravemom

Ebony I've been here so many times before and I know how it always turns out . I would love to say I'm excited and positive but im neither . Spending the night with my friend to give her dd a rest . I sound hard and heartless but not . Just realistic . Would be amazing if it turned out totally wonderful but hey stranger things have happened . :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

You're pregnant? 

Maybe this time........?


:hugs:



What are you going to do? Just wait & see....?


----------



## Bravemom

Yes Indy . It seems I am :thumbup:last af was April 1 st :kiss:


----------



## Embo78

Oh wow b. I can understand why you're anxious :hugs:

You'll be 7 weeks on Monday if your last af was 1st. Or do you know when you ov'd? Can we see a pic of the test pretty pleeeeease!!


----------



## Bravemom

I honestly don't remember date of o and I've binned the tests as I haven't told p :blush:guess it's my way of coping . But there's so much going on at the minute as his brother age 43 had a heart attack and his sister has just had her breast removed . I couldn't give him anymore stress :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

It's my birthday in 19 days . If I'm still pregnant I will tell him then .....


----------



## No Doubt

Gosh hun, you guys just can't catch a break! Your plan sounds solid though. Here's hoping it all works out like you want it to.


----------



## Bravemom

His sister had her left breast removed years ago and was in remission . She started having pains and found another lump last week :( his brother looks after his wife and doesn't work . He's about 9 stone overweight but p has a family history of heart problems and all his uncles have had triple heart bypass ops . It's a constant worry for me as he works so hard himself . I'm also awaiting my heart scan results :thumbup:here now with my friend . She's fast asleep . Hospice nurses been today and upped her morphine . Say she's doing well :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thats funny because I was thinking you were pregnant LOL...well I will get excited for you... I know its hard to but I will hold a good thought...can you get an ultrasound soon?


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh blimey T it never rains but it pours :hugs::hugs:

I will also be keeping everything crossed for a little miracle for you. In the meantime sending loads of :hug:

Xxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone really appreciate you being here . Everything feels so out of control at the minute . Gonna start writing down everything I eat as at least I can feel in control with that . Had banana .orange ,and ww yog for breakfast . Making a veggie casserole with boiled rice for dinner and not sure about lunch . Test is much lighter today even thou I did it at same time and same test as the last one . Not holding onto too much hope as what will be will be . Taking it easy today as not much sleep last night . Raining here today and snuggling with my girls on the sofa . Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Glad you're taking it easy hun. You deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks em . P has been away last few hours with his family . Me and girls are watching The Hills . Very addictive but still a load of bullshit :haha::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Lol!! Used to love The Hills. I love Lauren Conrad. Think she's a great rolemodel for young girls. Hate Heidi though. Little witch!!


----------



## Bravemom

:haha:they are all fighting lol .my girls are loving it . Lucy says they are all too skinny lol can't believe it's only 6 weeks till you go away . Am sure your super excited :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Hi Brave, I'm just reading all of this. I'm so sorry about your friend. This is the stuff that makes life so hard. I don't know how to deal with stuff like this so I imagine you are so overwhelmed. :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking the only thing that's keeping me going is knowing that she's not in pain anymore as they have finally got her pain relief under control :kiss:she isn't even talking anymore :cry:can't even begin to imagine how she feels inside :cry:


----------



## Viking15

:cry:soooooooo hard :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

Been thinking about you today xxx :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Me too :cry:


----------



## shellie31

I'm also going to hold lots of hope for you hun :hugs:. Glad you're taking it easy :hugs:. I did wonder if you were preggo when you said how late AF was. Hope you get your rainbow <3 

So sorry about your friend :hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone I've made apt for next Wednesday afternoon . Face really spotty today and gums all swollen and bleeding . Really tired and weepy .im spending tonight with my friend to give her dd a break . Will get my kiddies in bed then head over . Not sleeping well anyway .hubby unwell today with chest pains and wheezy . He has asthma and has had a cold . Just hope he hasn't a chest infection . That's all he needs . How's everyone today ? It's raining today but I've lots of housework and food shop to do . Best get moving :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you have wonderful day hun. Just take it one step at a time right now.


----------



## Embo78

I got absolutely wet through cos it started raining in the middle of my run :( Then as soon as I got home, the skies cleared and it was soooo sunny and warm again!! Typical :haha:

Hope you have a lovely day. I LOVE food shopping!! :)


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Hospital today with dan just to check on his collar bone . Hubby taking a few hours off so we are treating ourselves to brunch somewhere before p goes back to work . I've ww fashion show this weekend as my friend works there and got us tickets :happydance:something to look forward to . Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

That sounds lovely hun <3 have a lovely day x


----------



## Viking15

I hope Dan is ok :hugs: 
Enjoy the show!


----------



## No Doubt

Hope everything goes well. Have a good day hun!


----------



## Butterfly67

Enjoy BMom :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sorry I'm such a crap poster of late :blush: but OMG girl what is happening in your world at the moment? Big BIG hugs and lots of luv coming your way :hugs::hugs::hugs: (can we get excited yet? :kiss:)


----------



## LLbean

that fashion show will be fun! Can't wait to hear how it goes on Wednesday


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi!

I've seen your journal a couple of times and think you are one heck of a stunning lady. With all what you've been through I can take my hat off for what you have achieved.

I am an emotional eater myself and after I had my first loss in 2012 I decided I need to focus on myself. Well, I lost 22kg's :) Then we decided to ttc #2 again and in Dec 2013 I lost that baby as well. I am not nearly as far as you went and feel guilty for admitting it, but I am really struggling and gained quite an amount of weight :( 

It's hard to focus on my health on my own and to take the weight loss journey again. I know it's early days still, but I have lost hope with ttc. Too many things going on in my life and with DD it was hard when she was born. Was a NICU and high needs baby. 

Sorry for all my rammblings. I am here to get some inspiration and to offer support :) (not that I am good at that at the moment) hope you don't mind me stalking?


----------



## shellie31

Good luck for today hun, thinking about you & sending loads of love <3 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> Good luck for today hun, thinking about you & sending loads of love <3 :hugs::hugs::hugs:

My apt is next wed Hun :haha:but thanks anyway :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've seen your journal a couple of times and think you are one heck of a stunning lady. With all what you've been through I can take my hat off for what you have achieved.
> 
> I am an emotional eater myself and after I had my first loss in 2012 I decided I need to focus on myself. Well, I lost 22kg's :) Then we decided to ttc #2 again and in Dec 2013 I lost that baby as well. I am not nearly as far as you went and feel guilty for admitting it, but I am really struggling and gained quite an amount of weight :(
> 
> It's hard to focus on my health on my own and to take the weight loss journey again. I know it's early days still, but I have lost hope with ttc. Too many things going on in my life and with DD it was hard when she was born. Was a NICU and high needs baby.
> 
> Sorry for all my rammblings. I am here to get some inspiration and to offer support :) (not that I am good at that at the moment) hope you don't mind me stalking?

Thanks so so much for coming to say hi . I'm so sorry for your loss and what you've been thru &#10084;I hope I can help you with your weight loss and be of some support too . It's always lovely to see others that are going thru the same thing and can understand more . I'm trying my best to control my weight ATM as everything else in my life is so out of control . I'm getting there and as long as I can stay in my 170,s I'm happy . Don't ever be ashamed of who you are Hun . Hope we can become good friends on here there's lots of warm wonderful ladies . Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . Feeling warm And have Lots of cm but tests are fading . I'm honestly ok ........ Also weighed myself and I'm 178 1/2 and I'm honestly ok with that too . Kids finished for long weekend and its sunny today so I'm taking them out for a day of eating and shopping . I can't control or change what will happen and what will be will be so I'm just getting on with things and being thankful for what I have . A miracle would be wonderful ......love you ladies &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

Hi angel! So sorry for your losses hun. Bmom is right, lots of wonderful ladies here. O too was on a weight loss journey and it is very difficult, but doable. I fell off the wagon so many times, lol. You will do it hun, just takes time is all. And never feel ashamed, we all have our vices and none of are perfect. This will be a great place of support for you.

Bmom, I'm holding out for a miracle too. I just hate that you're not able to tell P about this and have his support. But we're here, and I know that's a choice you made and completely understand why.


----------



## Embo78

You're over 7 weeks now so I'm thinking you might be ok this time :happydance: :)


----------



## Bravemom

Em I went as far as 19 weeks sweetie and still lost my baby boy :( only time will tell . :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear that. I didn't know :cry:


----------



## Bravemom

Embo78 said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear that. I didn't know :cry:

It's ok Hun . At the time it was horrific and I honestly thought I was gonna die with him :( i lost six pints of blood as the placenta was attached to my stomach and they couldn't remove it quick enough . Also I knew for three weeks he had passed away but just couldn't bear for them to take him away from me . My dd was starting school and she needed me so the decision was taken out of my hands and I went in and was given pessaries to start labour . I did get to hold him for a while but not long enough . :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Started bleeding during the night . Fly high little Angel ......:cry::cry:


----------



## shellie31

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry hun.


----------



## Embo78

So sorry B


----------



## LLbean

:( I'm sorry


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Aww honey, I'm sorry, I didn't know that you were still trying :( xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone for your hugs . I'm ok . Still feels so surreal :( tired dizzy and cramps and back ache . P took a few hours off and we took girls to museum and then had lunch and I came home and rested for a few hours . Sparks I wasn't trying .... It just happened . I guess i never thought it would but it did .Am defo talking to doc on wed re contraception :thumbup:still haven't told p . I'm dealing with it in my own and with you guys and at the minute I'm coping . I guess if I tell him it will feel much more harder and real :cry:his brother is out of hospital and his sister had her breast removed yesterday . Hopefully things will get easier for them both and I will eventually tell him . Two Girls off now till Tuesday and I'm really looking forward to just chilling out with them ...... How's everyone ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

As long as you're ok in how you're handling it hun. Doing well here, nothing new...


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> As long as you're ok in how you're handling it hun. Doing well here, nothing new...

Thanks ebony . Can't believe your almost 13 weeks . It sure is going in quickly :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Bmom words seem pointless right now :cry:.....but PLEASE know you are always in my thoughts.......I am truely so sorry for everything you have to deal with big (((hugs))) :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: I may not post much but you are still thought of often :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

It definitely is...much faster this time.


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> Bmom words seem pointless right now :cry:.....but PLEASE know you are always in my thoughts.......I am truely so sorry for everything you have to deal with big (((hugs))) :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: I may not post much but you are still thought of often :hugs:

Thanks my little peanut &#10084;same goes with me . I'm always thinking about you . How's things ? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry, T.....:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Bravemom said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Bmom words seem pointless right now :cry:.....but PLEASE know you are always in my thoughts.......I am truely so sorry for everything you have to deal with big (((hugs))) :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: I may not post much but you are still thought of often :hugs:
> 
> Thanks my little peanut &#10084;same goes with me . I'm always thinking about you . How's things ? :hugs:Click to expand...

Just keeping one foot in front of the other :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

:cry: 
:hugs: 
There are no words for this. Just hugs.


----------



## Jax41

T :hugs::hugs: xXx


----------



## Bravemom

I'm ok honestly . Really didn't expect anything different . Well maybe one tiny part of me was :cry:


----------



## Jax41

I know exactly how you feel T. :hugs: I don't think we ever lose hope there's always that little % that we cling too no matter what the odds.

May your little angel be safe always x


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> I know exactly how you feel T. :hugs: I don't think we ever lose hope there's always that little % that we cling too no matter what the odds.
> 
> May your little angel be safe always x

:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

:cry: Oh no hun. I am so so so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks sweetie &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

So so tired this morning . Light headed and feel like I could sleep all day . It's so sunny today and I've my girls off with me . They have swimming lessons today and I'm gonna get some snacks and drinks together and go sit in the park . Passed a few clots thru the night :( bleeding is ok ATM . Feeling really sad :( another angel baby to fly beside me till we meet again :cry::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm so sorry you have to go through this again. Just take it easy hun. Don't try to do too much right now.


----------



## Embo78

I hope you're ok b :hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

:cry::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . Bleeding slowed right down and cramps and backache have gone . Still a bit weepy and just feeln very sad :( lots of cuddles with my girls in bed this morning and I feel better for it &#10084;weather is cold but dry and I'm taking kids to a Maritime Festival . Out tonight with really nice lovely friends and I'm looking forward to it .sneaky weigh in this morning and I'm 178 . Not too bad . Alpen for breakfast , making big salad for dinner with chicken eggs beet root tomatoes lettuce cucumber and homemade chips . Kids all love this dinner which is good as I'm only making one meal . Starting to Introduce lots of exercise on Monday and will be wearing my watch again to burn of calories . Hoping to eat 1,200 calories and burn all that off too . Same plan as I've followed before . Have a great weekend ladies . Love you :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Love you too hun & I'm so sorry you're going through this <3 :hug: 

Your dinner sounds great, my bairns are weird in that they'll turn there noses up at loads of meals but never a salad, they'd eat that every night if I let them :wacko:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I hope you are doing better hun. *hugs*

Your dinner sounds lovely :) I had my very first Morrocan lamb with cous cous yesterday. Was lovely! I also had a sweetchilli chicken salad for dinner. I hope to follow this trend. I exchanged my sugars for stevia.


----------



## Bravemom

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I hope you are doing better hun. *hugs*
> 
> Your dinner sounds lovely :) I had my very first Morrocan lamb with cous cous yesterday. Was lovely! I also had a sweetchilli chicken salad for dinner. I hope to follow this trend. I exchanged my sugars for stevia.

Yummy sounds delicious . Now I'm hungry lol :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> Love you too hun & I'm so sorry you're going through this <3 :hug:
> 
> Your dinner sounds great, my bairns are weird in that they'll turn there noses up at loads of meals but never a salad, they'd eat that every night if I let them :wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Same here my kids love salad . And it's so easy to throw together too :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone . I've not been too well . Had a bit of an Infection and ended up going to the hospital . Lots of pain wen I was going to loo and blood in urine and back pain too so I'm on antibiotics . Won't be exercising at all as I've been told to take it easy :( and rest . Kids back at school tomorrow so p is driving me to ikea and sainsbury to get some shopping . I'm still sitting at 178 but am gutted I can't exercise this week :( have some pics from weekend to post . Also my dd got accepted into her first choice grammar school :) have a great bank holiday :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry you're poorly hun. Feel better soon. Yay for dd!


----------



## shellie31

Hope you feel better soon hun <3 :hugs::hugs:. 

YAY for your DD, you must be so proud :dance:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

I'm really proud .she worked so hard . Feeling ok just lower back pain . Hubby bought me a lovely vest with parrots on it and a scarf to match . Really nice . Sat having hot chocolate in ikea and the weather has turned out lovely . Lots of ironing awaiting me at home :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no hon hope you feel better soon and congrats to your dd :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Really sorry to hear you've been poorly & hope infection & pains clear up for you really soon. Its important you follow drs instructions & take it easy.
Really pleased for your daughter, thats excellent news :) well done her. That will be a big relief for you.
Hey we'll have to meet in ikea for hot choc one of these days!!! Sending you lots of love & hugs, sorry I havent been on here much but all going well with me, thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Bravemom

I'm really struggling with my hubby . I even asked him to leave last night :( I'm just so fed up . I'm sick of being the strong one and carrying on . :cry:


----------



## LLbean

does he need a swift kick in the head?


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> does he need a swift kick in the head?

:haha:yes and more Liz :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'll take some of that! What happened? If I can ask... I'm more than willing to come help put someone out...or the swift kick, whichever you'd prefer!


----------



## LLbean

I got my boxing gloves ready!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww no, what's he done? :nope::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Aw Bmom, are you okay?
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Really sorry to hear you are having a hard time with P. Any chance of the two of you being able to sit down and have a proper chat about things? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shellie31

I'm also here for any kicking up the arse that needs done hun but hopefully you can sort things out <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Awww Bmom you need a break from this black hole that seems to be draining you of positive life experiences......I am sending so much love and light your way :hugs::hugs::kiss: and as for P......ladies let the Ninja's Unite!:ninja::ninja:


----------



## Bravemom

Ninjas unite :haha:we had a really few bad days . I just couldn't cope anymore and asked him to go . Deep in my heart I didn't mean it but at the time it's how I felt . We are sort of on talking terms now . We really need to sit and talk in peace together . No interruptions . So I had my doc apt . Still no heart results but I've had really bad varicose veins on my left leg since I was twenty . I had my veins stripped then but they are bad again and have been for years . I've been very brave and asked to go have a second op done . Also she wants me to see a counsellor to talk about my abuse as a child and my relationship with my mum and hubby because of it . I feel so much better. It's like a load has been lifted :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear that hun. Hopefully all of what you may still be holding onto can be let go of. Glad you and P are moving in the right direction...it will get better. We've all been at that moment where we just want them to go and don't mean it.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Glad to hear that hun. Hopefully all of what you may still be holding onto can be let go of. Glad you and P are moving in the right direction...it will get better. We've all been at that moment where we just want them to go and don't mean it.

Thanks Hun &#10084;I was actually so close to grabbing him by his curly hair and throwing him out myself :blush:I completely lost it . Much calmer now thou :thumbup:how are you ? :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Aw Bmom, I hate seeing you go thru rough times :( really good about getting to see counsellor. Big hugs hun xxx


----------



## Bravemom

threebirds said:


> Aw Bmom, I hate seeing you go thru rough times :( really good about getting to see counsellor. Big hugs hun xxx

Aw thanks three &#10084;I always come good in the end :thumbup:how's you and your little bean :cloud9:


----------



## No Doubt

Doing fine here.


----------



## Bravemom

Ebony . Almost 14 weeks already :happydance:you sleeping ok ? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bmom don't forget along with everything else you probably have some hormones raging :hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah, I'm sleeping fine still. I have some nights where I wake up and can't get back for a while, but all in all it's ok. The thing I hate most now is waking up sweaty all the time. I'm plastered to my pillow...and it's the long maternity pillow so it's just gross! Washing my sheets more these days, lol.


----------



## shellie31

Sorry hun but laughed when you said you felt like grabbing him by his curly hair & throwing him out :rofl::rofl:. We all feel like that sometimes with our hubbies, mind you mine has no hair so I wouldn't be able to grab his :haha:. 
Glad you're on speaking terms again & I agree that you've probably still got hormones raging through your body, hang in there hun <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning girls . Back down to 175 pounds . Eeeekkkk I'm so happy &#10084; spray tan this morning then my girls sports day :happydance:tomorrow me my dd and ten of my friends and their kids are all going to see Mcbusted . Going for dinner first in all you can eat chinese buffett .Can't wait plus I've my 47 th birthday next week too .eeekkkkk when did that happen .p and I are doing great again . And things have become calm again in the household . How's everyone doing ? Any weekend plans ? Having fruit and yog for breakfast . Soup and sandwich for lunch and a chilli beef salad for dinner :thumbup:drinking lots of water and tea and 30 minutes on cross trainer plus as much walking as I can get in daily . 60 minutes at the least :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sounds like things are going well for you hun! Glad for that...and yay for what sounds like a wonderful time!


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ebony . Girls both won medals at their sports day :happydance:happy proud mummy . Treating them to homemade pizza for dinner and a trip to Asda for books for Vicky and my little pony for Sophie :thumbup:have walked for five miles today and 39 minutes cross trainer . My ass and legs are sore lol . :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks m . How's Adam ? :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Well done to your girls & good on ya :) :thumbup: lovely weather :) xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi three . You will be five months on my birthday on Thursday :cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Thanks m . How's Adam ? :hugs:

Sorry I don't always have enough fingers free to write stuff :haha:

I'm not sure, I think he's a bit off but nurse says he's ok :shrug: xx


----------



## Bravemom

What's up with him ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . It's a beautiful morning . Was meant to be getting a lie in but my neighbour decided to chip the old paint of their window ledges and re paint it . Grrrrrrr . Who does this at 7.30 on a Saturday morning :shrug:just getting kids ready and going for a big forest walk with them and having a picnic :thumbup:hope it stays warm . Taking the dog with us too :haha:have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> What's up with him ? :hugs:

He's very grizzly and his breath smells if honey lol :wacko:

I think we need more pics of buddy :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats to the girls!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Day one of thirty day squat challenge done . 50 squats done . Dear god I'm in agony lol :blush::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

I've no idea how but I've managed to but ive gained five pounds since Friday morning . I was out for dinner last night and had about six vodkas :blush:but seriously five pounds ?????ive taken the batteries out of my scales and re weighed but I'm still 12.12 1/4 ?????? Arghhhhhhhhhhhh !!!! Going for a walk after dinner and I've done 30 minutes on cross trainer plus my 50 squats . Thinking of weighing on Tuesday instead of tomorrow but I know I will prob just weigh in morning as well :haha:getting bloods taking in morning and I've to fast tonight after ten and nothing in morning . It's gonna kill me with no morning cuppa :cry::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

We have neighbours who love to cut there grass at stupid o'clock at weekends :grr: makes me feel like yelling out the window at them that "I'm trying to fucking sleep you bellends" but John won't let me :haha:. 

Glad you & P are getting on again <3 :hugs:

What juice did you have with your vodka? I don't imagine you drinking it straight, that's pure hardcore :rofl:. You're doing so well with your exercise & will lose the 5 pounds in no time :thumbup:. You actually put me to shame with how much exercise you do :blush:. 

No morning cuppa :coffee: WTF, I wouldn't be able to function, I'm like a robot till I have my first cuppa :haha:. I feel for you, I really do :hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Bravemom

Shellie on Friday morning I had no tea bags and this morning there was no milk left as kids had hot chocolate last night so no tea again !!!!! I'm the same my tea is like my drug :haha:I was drinking lime cordial and soda water with vodka :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi! :hi: Stalking back! :D


----------



## Bravemom

You are very welcome . &#10084;


----------



## shellie31

In our house Liam has usually drank all the milk & put the empty jug back in the fridge :growlmad:. A few weeks ago he'd drank all the milk & I sent him to the shop to get a jug of milk(the big 4 pint one). I was in the bathroom when he came back & he'd left quickly for school when I came out. Went into the kitchen & he'd bought a one pint carton of milk & buggered off with my change :growlmad: What made it worse was he'd drank a quarter of the pint on the way back from the shop :rofl: :devil:.
Tea is also my drug :haha:

There isn't many calories in soda water & lime cordial is there? I've not got a clue about those things :shrug:


----------



## Bravemom

Liam is a naughty boy lol no I would say about 200 calories at most for each drink but it still doesn't warrant 5 pounds :growlmad:I've just had my last cup of tea :( have a few blood tests in morning and I've to fast from 10 tonight till I get the tests in morning . Gonna miss my morning cuppa :cry::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Liam is definitely a naughty boy but I wouldn't be so polite :rofl: he's a wee shit :haha: but my wee shit & I love him to bits <3 :cloud9:. If anyone else called him that I'd rip there heads off :rofl:

Aww hope you enjoyed your last cup of tea :coffee:. You'd think it was the last supper or last meal on death row the way we're talking :rofl: but we love tea so I understand how hard it is for you :hugs:. I'm just having a cuppa actually, i'll drink more for your sake :haha:

No the soda water & lime cordial doesn't warrant 5 pounds :wacko:. Maybe your scales are broken, that's what I'd go with :haha:

I don't mind getting blood taken but I feel for you :hugs: though not as much as I feel for you over the tea ban :rofl:


----------



## Bravemom

:haha:I know I must take it after my gran as any time there was an issue or a crisis she put the kettle on :haha:


----------



## shellie31

I have a cup of tea constantly by my side & i'll still drink it even when it's cold :haha:. It's decaff though cos I'm allergic to caffeine so maybe better for me health wise though don't care really cos I love it too much :rofl: . I think I get it from my dad cos he's the same. 

I don't know what we'd do in a crisis, probably go for the hard stuff added to tea :coffee: :wine: :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

I like mine nice and hot lol and if I'm at home the kettle will be on every half hour .i remember my granny using the tea leaves and heating up the pot . It was a real art in those days :haha:now I just shove the bag into a mug with milk and hot water and I'm good to go :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

I like mine nice & hot too but it goes cold quickly cos my mug is huge, it holds a pint of tea :coffee: that's bad :blush: but what can i say? I'm addicted to tea like i am to POAS but probably tea more :haha:

Yeah it was an art then, i make mine like you, the lazy cow's way :rofl:


----------



## Bravemom

Lol shellie .moo :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Omg I'm dying for my cuppa . Have to wait at least two hours till my blood tests . Am really tired this morning too as p kept me up most of the night going to the loo . Seriously I was gonna kill him . Hope everyone has a good day . No breakfast but having poached eggs o toast and tea for brunch . Strawberries and yogurt and lentil soup for lunch and no idea yet what dinner is :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Bravemom said:


> Lol shellie .moo :hugs:

:rofl: :mamafy: tea makers :coffee: :haha:

Good luck today & enjoy your first cuppa <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your blood test went okay. Enjoy your tea! :)


----------



## Bravemom

ThankS girls the test was fine in fact it was easy :thumbup:done an hour power walk today plus 55 squats and 30 minutes cross trainer . Thighs are killing me . Food today has been good and I'm not having dinner as I'm out again tonight . My friend has bought us tickets to see the T.Rex . Musical :thumbup:love Marc Bolan .its a birthday present . Looking forward to it . How's everyone doing ? :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, I'm not surprised your thighs are killing you with all those squats and exercises! Well done!


Enjoy your night out. It sounds like it will be fun :)


----------



## Bravemom

Can I ask if you know ??? Does it get easier ? I'm worried by Thursday I won't be able to walk lol . But I'm not giving up as its a challenge I've took on with my sister in law and brother and two friends and I'm not one to give in lightly . Please tell me it gets easier Bev :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

It does...lots of water and you can also take some glutamine (not to be confused with glucosamine lol)


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Liz I'm in so much pain trying to sit on the toilet :blush:


----------



## Embo78

Enjoy your night :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

It definitely gets easier! It's painful at first but the more you work out the more you will get used to them. 
I keep starting them and then stopping for a while, which means I'm in pain each time :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad all the tests went well. When will you have the results?

The squats get easier, hurt like hell at first but definitely get easier.


----------



## Bravemom

My night was amazing em . Musical about Marc Bolans life . We laughed we cried we danced :) ebony and bev I hope your right as I had to crawl up the stairs to bed :haha:buddy thought it was a great game and crawled up behind me lol . Day three tomorrow 60 squats and then day four is rest day :happydance:night everyone . Sweet s
Dreams :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Sounds like a great night :dance:

No wonder you're so sore with all the squats you're doing, I do them while I sort through the pile of socks that come out the washing machine & pair them up :blush: that's the lazy way :haha:


Glad the tests went well & you get the results soon <3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Ha ha ha shellie . Your squats sound like my sort of squats :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like you had a great night! :)


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . Minding my niece today . Still in so much pain wen I walk down stairs :blush:trying to get a walk in with the pram before the rain starts .ive already been bad today . Two bowls of coco pops and biscuits with tea :blush:aw bugger really need to stop buying stuff in that I'm going to eat . 60 squats today. O dear god . Help . Tomorrow is a rest day . I really need it ha ha . How's everyone doing ? :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Morning! Sorry you're still in pain. Hope the squats go okay. Rest day tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

I'm ok going up the stairs and walking . It's getting up from a sitting position and coming down stairs . Guess it will get easier . How are you ? Do you exercise daily ? :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yeah I always find walking downstairs is agony!


I go to the gym 2-3 times a week and do walking most days. I want to get into going to classes again like Zumba or circuits, as I've not been to one in a while now.


----------



## shellie31

Bravemom said:


> Ha ha ha shellie . Your squats sound like my sort of squats :haha::hugs:

 The amount of bloody two or three pairs of socks rolled into one from John & the teens is enough to keep me squatting for at least 10 minutes :rofl: still the lazy way though :blush:. Those socks do my head in :grr:

We all need to have a bad day when we eat crap, don't let it get to you hun :hugs: you can make it up by having a good day tomorrow. 

Sorry you're still sore, hope it eases off soon <3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Bevziibubble said:


> Yeah I always find walking downstairs is agony!
> 
> 
> I go to the gym 2-3 times a week and do walking most days. I want to get into going to classes again like Zumba or circuits, as I've not been to one in a while now.

Are you finding it difficult maintaining your weight ? I tend to go up and down like a yo yo . Zumba is meant to be amazing :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha shellie . Your squats sound like my sort of squats :haha::hugs:
> 
> The amount of bloody two or three pairs of socks rolled into one from John & the teens is enough to keep me squatting for at least 10 minutes :rofl: still the lazy way though :blush:. Those socks do my head in :grr:
> 
> We all need to have a bad day when we eat crap, don't let it get to you hun :hugs: you can make it up by having a good day tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry you're still sore, hope it eases off soon <3 :hugs:Click to expand...

It's the same here . How do we end up with so many odd socks thou ? Where do they all go ? I'm constantly buying girls new socks too as they get lost :dohh::shrug::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

At the moment my weight seems to be dropping really well but I have no idea why! I'm expecting a gain soon as I'm definitely deserving one! :haha:


----------



## shellie31

I'm always buying new socks too :wacko: think there's an odd sock fairy :rofl:

Zumba is great but I only went once :blush::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

I've no coordination so I would prob look like a real twat at Zumba :haha:Bev . Wen your stressed do you over or under eat ? :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am really uncoordinated too but it's so much fun! :haha:


I do tend to eat less when I'm stressed or worried. I'm not as bad as I used to be and try to not get too stressed by things, but if I do then my appetite tends to decrease.


----------



## shellie31

I'm uncoordinated too so I did it at the back where no one could see me making an arse of myself :haha:. It was good fun though & I had a laugh.


----------



## No Doubt

Love zumba, wish I could do it more often!


----------



## LLbean

Bmom you can also try taking a bath with Epsom salts...don't overdo it though or you may be a friend if the toilet for a big lol


----------



## Bravemom

Thankfully I feel much better today . Am up and heading out early as my friend is taking me to town as its my birthday tomorrow :thumbup:I've showered done my hair and painted my nails :) gave the house a clean and just waiting to leave .Doing my squats today even thou its meant to be a rest day as I want to rest tomorrow :thumbup:feeling strong today :thumbup:having Brown bread toasted and scrambled egg and tea for brunch and a chicken lemon salad for dinner . Fruit and yog for lunch and lots of water and tea . Possibly weighing in the morning hope I've lost a few of the five I gained . Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you're feeling better today :) Hope your squats go well.
That meal sounds delicious! 


Good luck for weigh in tomorrow :)


----------



## shellie31

Glad you feel better & enjoy your day <3 :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I agree, rest tomorrow squat it our today! Glad you're not as sore.


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you are feeling better and happy birthday for tomorrow :happydance::cake::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ooh is it your birthday tomorrow? It's mine too! Hope you have a great day! :cake:


----------



## LLbean

Geminis rule!


----------



## Bravemom

Yes bev I'm 47 tomorrow :cry:I honestly can't believe it . I've four beautiful kids and I tried for another for 8 years and lost 13 angels :( my baby girl is nine next week my son is 13 my other daughters are 11 and 15 .i have a dog called buddy and two rabbits and three guinea pigs :haha:some days I have a husband others I wish I didn't :blush:today is a good day lol happy birthday for tomorrow :hugs:.


----------



## shellie31

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake::cake::wine::wine::drunk::drunk:

Hope you have a great one & are spoilt rotten like you deserve to be<3 :cloud9:

Love ya hun <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy birthday! I hope you have a lovely day! :cake:


----------



## crystal443

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :happydance::happydance: 

I hope your family spoils you!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Happy b'day hun!


----------



## Embo78

Happy birthday b :cake:


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy birthday! :hugs::hugs::kiss::cake: and to you too bevzibubble!


----------



## No Doubt

Yes, you too Bev!


----------



## Indigo77

Happy Birthday T! :cake:

Happy Birthday Bevz! :cake:

Miss you, T! :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Please don't repost my pics


----------



## Bevziibubble

You look great hun! :)


----------



## Bravemom

Xxxxxxxx.


----------



## Bravemom

So that's my two girls and my pup buddy and my neice :kiss:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww so beautiful! And cute puppy! :)


----------



## Bravemom

Aw thanks bev . He's just turned one :kiss:


----------



## crystal443

You look great T :) your girls are growing up quick :)


----------



## Bravemom

I know my baby is nine next week . When did that happen ....how's things crystal ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Love the pics! And buddy has gotten so big since you guys first got him!


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Love the pics! And buddy has gotten so big since you guys first got him!

I know he looks enormous in that pic lol he's still a wee cutie . Ebony I can't tell you how excited I am about shellie testing . I can't even explain how Happy I woukd be for her . I just love you ladies all so much and hope and pray everyone gets their rainbow babies . Some people have been trying as long as I did and I feel their pain :( ........:hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I know me too! Can't wait to see the test in the morning! Its so unfair isn't it? Keeping everything crossed for her...even my legs. Lol, I can do that now.


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww gorgeous pics bmom and yes buddy does look big now! :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Aww gorgeous pics bmom and yes buddy does look big now! :hugs:

Thanks m :hugs:How's the little man doing ? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wow T you look AMAZING! Hubby better behave as I am sure you now have plenty of suitors interested! Hottie!

Sent you an iMessage on your bday, hope you received it

Girls are always beautiful and OG what a cutie!


----------



## shellie31

Thanks Bmom & Ebony :friends:. 

Wow you are a hottie <3 & your bairns are lovely too, a beautiful family you have there <3 :cloud9:

<3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone . Eeekkkkkk we are heading to Dublin with the girls . A surprise present from p . I'm so excited . Girls love it down there and there's lots of shopping and a brilliant zoo . Best go get ready . Will try post while we driving down . Thanks ladies thanks Liz :kiss:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have a great time hun! :D


----------



## Embo78

Your family is so beautiful hun. You're looking great too :)

Have a lovely time on your trip :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh have a lovely time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ladies we are on our way . 111 miles to go lol


----------



## shellie31

Have a great time hun :dance::dance: you deserve a treat <3 :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Have a fab time in dublin :kiss::hugs: xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Have fun! Surprise trips are always fun. I like the road trips and then stopping off at random places along the way!


----------



## shellie31

How was your day out in Dublin? Hope you all had a great time <3 :cloud9:


----------



## Bravemom

Had a fab time but I ate like a pig . Also have another uti and feel so so bloated . Seriously look like I'm pregnant :( we are just home and went shopping and to the zoo today . I got a few really nice tops in Dublin and treated myself to Mac face and body foundation and Mac concealer . :thumbup:I've wanted it for a long time but its so expensive . Bought kids a few surprises too and Lucy some white skinny jeans and a new top and some nail varnish . Think I spent 300 euros and it was 100 euros for hotel and breakfast . I've so much washing to do now plus ironing for the morning but I bathed kids this morning do that's one less thing to do . Right I need to go catch up on shellies pregnancy tests :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Thanks hun, FX <3 :friends:

Retail therapy is great & sounds like you got a lot of stuff :happydance:

Boo to the UTI, hate those feckers :grr:. Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad to hear you had a great time :) 


Sorry you have a uti :( I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ladies . Seem to get them all the bloody time now :growlmad:I'm so furious with myself I got on the scales as soon as I came home and I was 9 pounds heavier than last time I weighed . I honestly felt like crying . Anyway I've just done a massive poo :blush:stripped to my underwear and reweighed and I've dropped four pounds :haha::happydance: but I've still gained five . Hopefully in the morning I'm 1-2 pounds down too . :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

That was a heavy shit :rofl::rofl:


----------



## No Doubt

lol Shellie.

Goad you had a wonderful time! And I'm sure the weight will fall off. 5lbs is nothing.


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> That was a heavy shit :rofl::rofl:

Ha ha ha it was indeed :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I laughed out loud at this! :rofl:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . So I weighed in abd I've actually only 1 3/4 pounds on :happydance:I will take that lol after all the chocolate and cake I had . Def being good from now on in as I can't cope with gains any more and my clothes will start feeling tight . I still have a really bloated tummy and am uncomfortable down below . Gonna start wearing my pedometer today and along with my squats and cross trainer hopefully I can look good for our holidays as its only 9 weeks away on Friday . Right I'm away to stalk shellies thread :haha::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Yay on not putting on as much as you'd thought :happydance: Maybe you just need another big shit :rofl:

Thanks for stalking my tests hun <3 :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great you didn't put much weight on! :D


----------



## No Doubt

See...nothing to it. That last bit will be off tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bravemom

Your right I will prob lose a pound off it by tomorrow . I've walked loads today and been pretty active around the house . I'm seriously considering joining slimming world tomorrow night just so I can lose some more pre holiday day weight . Even if I get two pounds a week off that's another 18 pounds .which would be amazing :thumbup:I need to sort this weight out once and for all as I've been yo yoing for months now . :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

I can't remember if I told you all but I went to see my doc as I've varicose veins on my left leg so I'm going in to have them removed . My sister is just off the Fon and asked me to go to New York with her next June to visit my brother and sil and nephews . :yipee::yipee::yipee:I haven't been on a plane apart from for twenty minutes last year since I was 22 :haha:eeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

WOOHOO That's brilliant hun :yipee:. I've always wanted to go to New York :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's great hun! :)


----------



## No Doubt

You'll like it I think. What part are you going to?


----------



## shellie31

Can you squeeze me into your suitcase? :rofl:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> Can you squeeze me into your suitcase? :rofl:

There will be no room for you and your twins :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> You'll like it I think. What part are you going to?

New York !!!! Can't wait :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all . So I've just an extra 1/2 a pound now to lose after the weekend :thumbup:am still contemplating slimming world but prob won't bother as my girls school play is on tonight and they have to be there for 6 and the play is at 7.30 and I'm going plus its gonna be a mad rush getting then from school and doing dinner plus home works but we will see how it all turns out . Going birthday shopping today as my baby girl is 9 in the morning &#10084;she's wrote me a big list of presents she wants :haha:have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Bravemom said:


> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> Can you squeeze me into your suitcase? :rofl:
> 
> There will be no room for you and your twins :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww spoilsport :sulk:. I very much doubt i'll be having twins :haha:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY for your DD :cake: <3


----------



## No Doubt

Happy b'day to your dd!

So New York, New York...got it. You'll have fun. Hubbs went a couple years back and really enjoyed it. Couldn't get our as much as be was there playing for school, but he tried to see some of the sights.


----------



## threebirds

Aw have a great day and enjoy birthday shopping for your DD and the school play later hun :hugs::hugs:

All going well with me. I'm 23 weeks and have a good bump going on :) Not back at hosp until early July. Feeling movement but still more fluttering rather than kicks. 
I've been driving myself crazy with pram / travel system options lol, it is all so overwhelming. At the moment I'm leaning towards Venicci Viva travel system, but they've no stockists here :( 
https://venicci.co.uk/product-category/viva/

Working at home today, so I have to stop getting distracted with b&b chats and prams haha.

lots of love xx


----------



## Bravemom

O three I love that pram . If you walk a lot a big comfy water proof pram is essential but if you are driving everywhere a portable one is better . I always had a big pram plus a separate car seat and then a Moses basket and stand . I loved my big silver cross pram but it wasn't good for fitting in the car .so glad things are progressing well for you . Your bump looks lovely :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So I got my dd a mini iPad (250 )pounds and some my little pony dolls . Everything cost so much . I'm also taking her and her five friends out in Saturday to an Indoor amusement area and then for dinner . She's sooooo excited bless her .ive been so busy today my back is really achey . Left a urine sample in docs to get tested again as I'm sure the uti is still present . I'm also really really tired . It's gonna be a long nite :sleep:


----------



## shellie31

She'll be pleased with her presents :happydance::happydance:

Aww hope you feel better soon <3 :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww T, hope you feel better soon and yay for New York :happydance:

Massive congrats Shellie :yipee:

Wow 3birds you are 23 weeks :happydance:


----------



## threebirds

You're a very generous mama  I'm sure she will be over the moon.
Really hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Butterfly  Yep delighted to be at this point!
How's all with you and your wee man?
:hugs:
X


----------



## Butterfly67

All good thanks 3 although he's going through a bit of a :sick: stage so I'm doing a lot of :laundry::hangwashing::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw bf hope he's back to normal soon &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Three she's gonna be so excited . Don't know how she's gonna sleep tonight :haha:or me actually :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sounds like fun times for you and dd and her friends!

BF, sorry your little man is sick. Hope he feels better soon.

Three, yay for 23 weeks. How are you feeling?


----------



## Bravemom

Happy birthday to my baby girl &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;nine years ago today I gave birth to my gorgeous girl Sophie . Love you with all my heart :kiss:McDonald's for breakfast then school run then park after school and visit to families then school play again . Hope my baby has a wonderful day :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww happy birthday Sophie! I hope she has a great day :D


----------



## Embo78

Happy birthday Sophie :cake:


----------



## Bravemom

Aw thanks Bev and em &#10084;


----------



## shellie31

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SOPHIE <3 :cloud9: :cake:

Hope she has a lovely day <3 :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Oh...I was early yesterday. Happy b'day hun!


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy birthday Sophie :cake:


----------



## Indigo77

Happy Birthday! :cake:


----------



## LLbean

Happy birthday to her! Another Gemini :)


----------



## Bravemom

Morning ladies . Such a busy day today . A meeting in the school at 9.30 .girls finish and start at different times today and I've presents to but for my nephews in America and to get posted :sleep:I also have my hyper two year old neice and o yeah I was asked last night to potty train her today too !!!!!! I refused as in too bloody busy today . Was that bad of me ? Getting loads of walking done today and I've a lovely fruit salad made for brunch as I will be on the move all day . Lovely sticky chicken lemon made for tonight and serving it with Dakar and Brown rice . Yummy . Have a great day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like you have a busy day BMom!

Tricky question about potty training. At first i thought of course you shouldnt be expected to do it but then I thought well it depends, if they want you to start training her from scratch then no way, but if they have started to train her then they might need some continuity with it. Thing is you are doing this for free so you can only do what you have time for and your family has to come first :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

I've been asked to stay in today to do it which I can't and on her days off she doesn't sit in to do it and yes if she had already started it would be a different matter too . I've just so much on as its the end if term soon and kids play etc takes a lot of rehearsals too :kiss:


----------



## No Doubt

Busy day hun. I agree perfectly with shat bf said, but even if they have started I don't think it should be expected of you. I think they should find someone who has the time for the continuity of it or expect minor possible setbacks. I know you love her, but she is their child and therefore that responsibility really falls on them. Especially if they expect you to not do anything all day but that.

OAN how are your b & sil doing? Better still I hope. And how is your sister? And have you heard any results from your tests yet?


----------



## Butterfly67

They haven't stRted and they expect you to stay in :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Viking15

Hi Brave,
I'm sorry I completely missed your birthday. I was on vacation. I hope you were spoiled as you deserve it. :hugs: 
I'm still not doing anything about my weight. I need some inspiration! :haha: it's bloody hard work. You are amazing :)


----------



## Bravemom

Ebony my sister is fine and I've had no heart results yet but my cholesterol came back at 4 and I was over the moon .viking I will help you in any way I can and I can tell you that losing weight has changed my life . I feel so happy and so much better about myself and I'm enjoying life for the first time since my 20 's . Ladies my neighbour passed away today :( she was in a coma since last night and passed away this afternoon . She's finally at peace and fought so hard to stay here :( I've been in her house cleaning up the living room to make space for the coffin . Her daughters are travelling home and she will be cremated on Tuesday . Her husband was by her side wen she passed :cry::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh so sorry for the loss... you are a great neighbor and friend for doing all of that for them. May she rest in peace now.

XOXOX


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am so sorry hun, that's so sad :cry::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> oh so sorry for the loss... you are a great neighbor and friend for doing all of that for them. May she rest in peace now.
> 
> XOXOX

Thanks Liz I just did what anyone else would do . Her hubby is heartbroken :( :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I can only imagine...must be heartbreaking indeed to lose your life partner :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh bmom big hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry hun. I will you all in my prayers.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks guys didn't sleep at all last night . Dreading her body coming home today but her whole family is now home .friday the 13th today . Stay safe everyone :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Bev &#10084;hiiii panda &#10084;


----------



## Viking15

Oh Brave, I'm sorry about your neighbor. You have been on an emotional roller coaster lately :hugs: You are so sweet to help out in their time of need.


----------



## threebirds

Really sorry about your neighbour, you were a great friend to her & continue to be for family. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Sorry I have t posted today . Had my dd and her four friends our for her birthday treat . Fun works KFC park and library then home for cake .Just left them all home . I've dinner to make then heading to my neighbours for a few hours . How's everyone keeping ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sounds like fun, you needed that right now hun.

Keeping fine here. Not really much to report.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Sounds like fun, you needed that right now hun.
> 
> Keeping fine here. Not really much to report.

Happy 16 weeks Hun . Any kicks yet ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Bravemom said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun, you needed that right now hun.
> 
> Keeping fine here. Not really much to report.
> 
> Happy 16 weeks Hun . Any kicks yet ? :hugs:Click to expand...

No strong kicks or punches yet, but I feel him/her moving around in there more and more everyday. He/she is getting stronger too.


----------



## Indigo77

Hi T. 

We're moving.

Moving sucks.

That's all. 

:kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo I'm sorry to hear that . I'm sure you will miss your families ESP since you have N now :( are you moving far away ? :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone it's a beautiful day today and I've got my back all cleaned and brushed . Windows all cleaned and washing on the line . My dd has left to go on a trip for four days with school . I cried wen she left but I know she's gonna have so much fun . Also picked up some things for ds as he's going to a gaming convention next weekend and is dressing up :thumbup:how's everyone doing ? My dear neighbour will be laid to rest in the morning :( gonna be so hard for her hubby :( :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

So sorry abut your neighbour hun :hugs::hugs: You're being a great support to the family :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks shellie how are you feeling today Hun ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Doing ok here hun. How are you with your neighbor and all?


----------



## shellie31

I'm doing okay hun, thanks for asking <3 :hugs:. Feel more positive today then I have for the last few days so I'm getting there & I'm eager to get back to TTC our rainbow [-o&lt;. We did it once so here's hoping & praying we can do it again :thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> I'm doing okay hun, thanks for asking <3 :hugs:. Feel more positive today then I have for the last few days so I'm getting there & I'm eager to get back to TTC our rainbow [-o&lt;. We did it once so here's hoping & praying we can do it again :thumbup:

Your doing amazing Hun and I know in my heart you will get your rainbow :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Doing ok here hun. How are you with your neighbor and all?

I'm ok Hun it's been a busy day but I'm heading to see her as soon as I've kids in bed . P still at work . The coffin will prob be closed in morning so I just want to see her one more time :cry:p still hasn't been able to bring himself to go see her :( I'm kinda sad about that but I understand too . :kiss:


----------



## No Doubt

Yeah...I'm sure he's handling it as best he can considering. And I'm sure you're there for him too.


----------



## Bravemom

Funeral was so so sad . It's still going on as there was food and drinks after service . Paul was ok but I could see he was struggling . Bless him . All her family goes home tomorrow and I guess my work will start then to help look after her hubby . I've promised them all I will keep an eye in him and cook for him and do some chores too . :blush:I know I know I'm always volunteering for everything but there's no one else . The weather has been glorious and I've the pool out for kids and I'm cooking fajitas for dinner . Yummy . Early night for me and tomorrow I'm getting my brows tinted and waxed and a day with my friend then Thursday I have my neice then it's almost the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## No Doubt

As long as you continue to take time for yourself hun. Nothing wrong with being there for him...just remember that you need time to yourself and time to rest as well. You're a wonderful person bmom!


----------



## shellie31

^^^^ I couldn't have put it better myself Ebony <3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> As long as you continue to take time for yourself hun. Nothing wrong with being there for him...just remember that you need time to yourself and time to rest as well. You're a wonderful person bmom!

Aw thanks ebony &#10084;I just always feel responsible for people and like to mother them and feed them :haha:he's a lovely man even with his dementia and Alzheimer's . He also has nurses calling in to give him injections for his diabetes so he's a lot on his plate :cry: I'm downloading the first series of Game of thrones for him to keep him busy at night :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

shellie31 said:


> ^^^^ I couldn't have put it better myself Ebony <3 :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I have a tendency to want to feed people too, lol so I understand that. And I think that's the role you're meant to play in life bmom. You're a comforter, and that's such a special gift to possess. But like everything in life, in moderation. You're human too human and can only take so much by design. As long as you plan accordingly and remember to empty yourself every now and again, you'll be fine I'm sure!


----------



## threebirds

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Sending you love & hugs & glad you have some time for yourself today xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Ebony that's what someone said to me yesterday lol that I was a comforter :haha:never been called that before but I will take it lol . :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi three . How are you ???:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Yes, you are just a mother by design :) I hope that it doesn't turn out to be a burden to you and you can enjoy helping him out. Poor guy.


----------



## shellie31

<3 <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks v I don't think he will . And all I can do is try my best for him :thumbup:hi shellie &#10084;


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone . Busy day with my neice today and I'm so excited as I'm joining a craft class tonight :thumbup::happydance:excited . Will let you know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hope you enjoy crafting. Can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## Bravemom

Didn't get to go to my class . My sil was held back in work . By the time she got here it was too late :cry:there's always next week :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Yeah there's always next week hun :hugs:. You should be out enjoying the rare hot weather we're having :coolio:

<3 :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hiiii . Af came during the night . About two weeks early too :shrug:so heavy but I guess with my age anything can happen .cycles are a bit irregular and then will eventually stop . My ds is going to a big gaming convention today . He's so excited . Thousands of kids going to it and adults too . I'm also going out for cocktails . O my goodness I can't wait . Piña colado :happydance:got my spray tan and eyebrows done during week and ive just to get my clothes on . No idea what I'm wearing yet . Taking girls to park first so best get going . The weather is amazing . Love it . :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hey hun :hugs::hugs::kiss:
How are ya? Hope you had a good weekend and enjoyed the cocktails  it's been lovely having some sunshine.
Im good, just need to stop whizzing round the place! Ive really reached the point where I want to relax and enjoy the pregnancy 
Hope you have a good week xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Hey hun. Sounds like you've been busy enough lately. But sounds like you're enjoying yourself.

Three how is the pregnancy going?


----------



## threebirds

Hi No Doubt, all going well, although I found out I have GD. Have hosp apt & will find out more on Tues. Hows everything with you? X

Bmom, how are you doing missus? Im sure its been a busy week with start of summer hols & some lovely sunshine. Hope you're okay, I know u havent been on here for a bit. :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Three that sucks. I worked with a girl who had gd, she had to watch her diet hard core, but other than that all was fine. She also had to check her sugar levels throughout the day. I'm sure all will be fine hun. Just closely follow the direction of your doc which I'm sure you will.

Things are fine with me. We're going on vaca soon...this Friday. I'm a little concerned cause my doc wanted to check the length of my cervix as she said she didn't feel much of a cervix and I told her that I'd been having achy pressure pretty much the entire pregnancy. But I'm trying to just keep my cool about it and not worry. She said I'm not at risk for preterm labor, but if my cervix is short then I could be. I have to wait til we get back though for my u/s.


----------



## threebirds

Hi No Doubt, thanks :) im at hospital tomor so will know more about my gd and whether i need any medication or not. Im also a bit worried about cervix length. I had it measured last month so hopefully they will check it again tomor & it wont have shortened too much. Good luck & happy hols for friday :thumbup:
X


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks! Same to you hun!


----------



## Bravemom

Hope both your appointments go well ladies . Prayers for both of you &#10084;I
Good but crazy busy here as kids off for nine weeks . Weather amazing and we are making the most if it . P really really busy and I don't see him much which means more work for me . I'm not complaining but I miss my hubby and hugs and another pair of hands . Diet going ok . Still managing to keep off six stone and go up and down with the other seven pounds . I'm happy with that . Lots of walking and outdoor activities . Train journeys , bus journeys . Beach . Forest walks . Visiting old castles and lots of picnics ice cream and swimming plus visits to library and museum . Love my life love my kids but I will always that deep ache in my heart for my lost babies :( buddy is helping me and I can see in the future a few more fur babies . &#10084;Love you guys :hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sounds like you're having tons of fun!


----------



## shellie31

Sounds like you & the bairns are having a lovely time & the weather being so nice always helps :thumbup:

<3 :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Wow Bmom you are super busy but Im sure having a great time with your kiddos  
I know that doesn't stop the hurt of your losses and am sending you lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you are having fun bmom but yes the hurt will still be there xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Hi girls sorry I've been AWOL but I'm super busy with keeping up with the house and keeping kids amused over holidays . Staying up late and having lie ins and p really really busy at work . He's taking two weeks off next week to do jobs around house and also our holiday for ten days but apart from that he's booked up solid . It's my Lucy's 16 th birthday on Saturday too . My beautiful girl is all grown up :cry:am looking out for a lap top for her plus some nice vans and a nice piece of jewellery to remember her 16 th :thumbup:also taking her and her friends for food and movies . Weather here is fantastic so I've been getting train and bus to beach and different towns and bringing picnics and doing lots and lots of walking . Super tired at night but happy . My kids are growing up so fast . My baby has also accomplished riding her bike . Telling the tone and we are currently trying to do shoe laces and all her times tables before she restarts school in September .completely messed up my diet on Ice cream and treats but am planning to start a diet before my hols and lose about 14 pounds . Hope you are all keeping well love and miss you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow I can't believe she is 16. It seems strange when I come on here and people who I remember ttc ing now have 2 year olds etc. but it's also so sad that there are others who never got their baby :cry: Time just goes by so quickly for all of us.

Sounds like you are having a great summer with your kids, I bet you have a lovely holiday too. Xxx


----------



## LLbean

and some of us still have hope BF ;-)


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> and some of us still have hope BF ;-)

Yay LL, still praying and hoping for you, crystal and Milty :happydance::thumbup: (did I miss anyone?)


----------



## Bravemom

Part of me still misses ttc so much bur I know I made the right decision in letting go :thumbup:some days i wake up and the pain is still so bad in my heart :(so today I went and got Vicky her big school uniform today . Blazer skirt jumper tie two shirts . 120 pounds which I was pretty chuffed about . Her skirt is 24 inches around her waist . Skinny minny just need to get her shoes and pencil case now . She will be 12 this September and my boy is 13 . :thumbup:so I weighed myself and I've gained 9 pounds since my hospital apt on may 1 st so I need to get that off soon . Walking loads so just need to ease off on sugar and counting calories again . It's so hard wen kiddies off but I want to feel comfy wen I go away in my swimsuit . How's everyone keeping ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry for not stalking...been out of town. The 9lbs will fall off...no big. And happy bday to the little misses!


----------



## topsy

You will soon loose the 9lbs my lovely. Sending you MASSIVE HUGS xxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks ladies already two pounds down this morning :happydance:. Seven to go . Ebony where were you ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I was in North Carolina on vaca. We went to the beach! Haven't been to a beach since I move away from there when I was 15! I had so much fun. We saw my grandmother and a few others from my family. Then we traveled across the state and saw hubbs family. The we went to the beach, and Virtue had a wonderful time in the water...first time...obviously, lol. He was out there playing and laughing, then would go play in the sand. He tried to eat it a couple times and then looked at the sand like "what the hell is this", lol.


----------



## peanutpup

Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> and some of us still have hope BF ;-)
> 
> Yay LL, still praying and hoping for you, crystal and Milty :happydance::thumbup: (did I miss anyone?)Click to expand...

Little squeak over here :hi:.....not given up yet :)


----------



## peanutpup

Hi Bmom :wave:<3<3:hugs::hugs: you are doing a fantastic job on weight loss:thumbup: thinking of you hun.....keep enjoying your summer with the family:cloud9: I am plinko chipping along lol!


----------



## Indigo77

Where did you go on vaca, No Doubt? I live in a beach town in NC. 

3birds...I had GD & it wasn't that bad. I just had to test & adjust my diet a bit. They were worried about his size, so I had him at 39 weeks. He was perfect! 8 lbs! They thought he'd be 10+.

BMom....I miss you.


----------



## No Doubt

We went to Charlotte first, then drove across the state and went to Jacksonville...we're from there. We ended up going to Emerald Isle the day before left. I was like a little kid and didn't want to get out of the water, lol, but hubbs said it was time to go eventually.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay peanut, throwing some dust your way too :dust: :kiss:

Bmom hope you are having fun :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Sorry ladies bad news . My dad passed away yesterday . He was 68 . I can't even tell you how he died I'm so upset but it was suicide :( :cry:


----------



## No Doubt

Oh hun...I'm so sorry to hear that...devastated for you hun. How is your family? I know everyone must be in shambles. I'm not close and words can't even begin to soothe I know, but if you need anything or just to talk I'm here hun. Ill be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Hun we are all devestated beyond words . He was struggling and we didn't know and for that I will never forgive myself :( could I have done more ? Yes I could :(


----------



## No Doubt

No...don't do that to yourself. You didn't know, you couldn't have done anything about something you didn't know. Even if you feel like there was more you could have done, forgive yourself hun. Don't hold that over yourself, it will do you no good.


----------



## Bravemom

Love you ebony x


----------



## No Doubt

Love you too hun...I'm always here.


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news B. Thinking about you and your family :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I'm so sorry :( I lost my dad 4 years ago and he was 55. It is devastating and I honestly still struggle with it, it's heartbreaking. 

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry. If you need to chat just pm me :hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Oh T I am heartbroken for you. I can't imagine how you are feeling, I'm so sorry. Love, peace & deepest sympathy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

That's such sad news Bmom. Please don't blame yourself for not doing more. In cases like that truly no one can help but the person themselves. It's such a difficult thing to deal with but I promise you it was not in your hands. Know I'm thinking of you always and sending you hugs and love.


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg T I'm so sorry. I agree though there was really nothing you could have done. You are the kindest person ever and always put yourself out to help other people. You have really had it tough recently. Sending you loads of love hon xxx:hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Viking15

The other ladies have said it best. You are the kindest soul I know. If you had known you would have been there for him. 
I met a co-worker yesterday who's husband committed suicide. He left her a note. It said "Just understand you will never understand". That is a profound statement about what really is the disease of depression. I hope that helps you. I love you very much and would never want to hurt you any more. 
:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am so sorry hunnie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

So very sorry, T... :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm very, very sorry.:hugs::cry::nope:


----------



## NorthStar

So sorry to hear about your Dad T :hugs:

Please know that there is nothing you could have done or said, depression is a medical illness like any other kind of illness :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Bmom I am so sorry :cry: no words can ease the pain you are going through.....sorry isn't enough......please know I too am here for you.....love you Hun and sending massive ((((HUGS))) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: soooo sad:cry:


----------



## shellie31

I'm so so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: :hugs:. Like the other girls have said it wasn't your fault. You & your family are in my prayers, love you hun, take care <3 :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hey hun...just want to check in and see how you are. Here is you need me.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Ladies thank you so much . In the process of getting my dads body home from Oz :( it's a long process . Could be Monday . Each day is a different emotion . Today is exhaustion and so many questions . Love you all &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

Keep going hun. Its hard I know, but you'll make it through. Love you!


----------



## Viking15

:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Ladies . I feel so much love today from you all &#10084;.ive turned my Fon off today and just had a day with kids . Went to movies and now having a lie down with buddy . Got tabs off doc to help me sleep . Took two last night and they did help . Got a letter from hospital to attend again re my heart . Blood around heart is pumping below normal . Also signs of weakness in valves . Ugh it never rains but it pours . Staying upbeat about it . My dad was a healthy man and my mum is too so hopefully it's nothing .my diet has been so so bad and I'm not even eating meals just buns and tea or coffee . My dad said the week before he passed away my health was my wealth . For him I'm gonna get fit . As fit as I can and be the best mum / wife / daughter /sister / aunt / neice / friend that I can be . :kiss:


----------



## threebirds

Sending you lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## No Doubt

Keep us updated with your health hun. Hopefully like you said its nothing, or will at least be able to be regulated easily. Glad you took the day for yourself.


----------



## Embo78

Big hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Sending loads of love & hugs to you hun <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning . Girls at summer scheme . Can't stop crying today . Feel so lonely without my kids . Paul back at work too . :(


----------



## No Doubt

If you want, talk to us hun. We're here.


----------



## LLbean

xoxoxo


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no hon, sorry you are having a bad day, sending :hug: xx


----------



## Amysmile

hello everyone~

I've been reading through this thread all night and I just wanted to say thank you! a lot of you have some very inspiring stories and its always good to know youre not alone when it comes to getting back into shape :dance:


----------



## threebirds

Hiya, hope it is a wee bit better this wkend, having Paul and the kids around. You've been through such a lot. Dont be hard on yourself about anything. Just try and get through each day bit by bit and allow yourself to grieve. We are all here for you. Sorry this is such a sad time for you.

Did you get an apt to see the dr about your heart? 
It is ironic given that you're so big hearted! You are such a loving, kind, thoughtful, fun person, those days will return.

Look after yourself xxxxxxx


----------



## topsy

hi sweetie, sending you all my love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Viking15

I am thinking of you Brave. You have been through so much lately. 3birds hit the nail on the head there. I hope your family is helping to heal all of your hurt. Much love :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Are you ok hun? 
I know this is a really hard, sad time for you but don't be afraid of reaching out for the help you need xxxxxxx


----------



## Bravemom

Amysmile said:


> hello everyone~
> 
> I've been reading through this thread all night and I just wanted to say thank you! a lot of you have some very inspiring stories and its always good to know youre not alone when it comes to getting back into shape :dance:

Hi Hun and welcome to the thread . Hope you stick around &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Hi everyone . Sorry I've been missing . Everything has been crazy for the last few weeks . My dad has still not arrived home . We are expecting him anytime now . It's all still so surreal for us all &#10084; five days till our holiday in Scotland and I've started a really strict regime to drop half a stone .its only till Friday but I hope it melts the pounds away . I've still got three hospital apts in September so I can't afford to gain any weight while away so I thought if I lose 7 pounds I can afford to gain it whilst on holiday . Just been having lots of ww soup plus jelly for desert and Salads and tea / coffee .Tonight I'm having a prawn salad for tea . I had soup earlier and a tomato plus jelly at breakfast .so far so good . How are you all ? I've missed you :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear from you hun! Glad things are going well. Hope you have a wonderful relaxing time on holiday!


----------



## Butterfly67

Big hugs bmom and glad you have the holiday to look forward to. Try not to stress too much about your weight - you are pretty good at losing it :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Good luck hunny. I agree with Butterfly, you're very good at losing weight :)


----------



## Bravemom

I've lost 2 1/2 pounds in last few days . Hoping for another five . Had the worst nights sleep since I lost my dad . Awful nightmares and me and my sister where looking for him and we couldn't find him and wen we did it was too late :cry:dear god please take this unbearable pain away from my heart &#128591; :( it's raining today and I've no plans but staying close to my hubby and kids . Haven't even started packing but I've still five days to go . The only reason I'm worried about my weight is the hospital apt with rheumatologist and vascular apt plus my heart apt and I can't be a stone heavier at any of those apt . Hope everyone is well . Love you lots :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Glad to hear you're getting things resolved T, and have your hols to looks forward to. There's some nice cherries in the shops atm, they make a good snack. When you're on holidays you could try adding a bowl of soup to your lunchtime options, I find that fills me up quite a bit when I travel with work and unless it's a cream based soup or has croutons in it it's usually not too many calories.

I dragged myself out of bed to spin class this morning, my motivation wasn't high, but as always once I'd done it I felt better for it:thumbup: Since my last loss I've been pretty hopeless with diet and exercise but am picking it back up for the past week.


----------



## Bravemom

NorthStar said:


> Glad to hear you're getting things resolved T, and have your hols to looks forward to. There's some nice cherries in the shops atm, they make a good snack. When you're on holidays you could try adding a bowl of soup to your lunchtime options, I find that fills me up quite a bit when I travel with work and unless it's a cream based soup or has croutons in it it's usually not too many calories.
> 
> I dragged myself out of bed to spin class this morning, my motivation wasn't high, but as always once I'd done it I felt better for it:thumbup: Since my last loss I've been pretty hopeless with diet and exercise but am picking it back up for the past week.

Hi Hun :hugs:I love cherries and soup . That's a great idea . Will you start trying again Hun yet or wait a while ? I hear spin class is so hard but burns loads of calories . Well done . I'm still in my pjs . Feel very tired today . Think it's a mixture of physical and emotional exhaustion . P is fitting a new back door for me . I'm ready to kill him as he's pulled all the wallpaper off the wall :growlmad:I def think wen ttc a mixture of diet and exercise really helps our well being . Good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Weighed myself this morning and I've four pounds off since Friday :thumbup:another 8 pounds and I'm back to the lightest I've been since I started my weight loss journey .had Special K and pineapple for breakfast . Lunch is carrot and coriander soup and turkey salad for dinner :thumbup:girls are away swimming today so I'm trying to clean the house up . Had a good sleep last night from 9-2 then p woke me coming to bed but was able to get back asleep . How's everyone ? :hugs:.


----------



## No Doubt

Those eight pounds will fall off in no time!

I'm doing well, nothing new here really. Just had a nice time with my family this weekend. Took Friday off and had a long weekend. Today I'm volunteering helping clean up the grounds and landscape a home for kids...don't know what was thinking for 24 weeks, but should be fun, lol.


----------



## Bravemom

No Doubt said:


> Those eight pounds will fall off in no time!
> 
> I'm doing well, nothing new here really. Just had a nice time with my family this weekend. Took Friday off and had a long weekend. Today I'm volunteering helping clean up the grounds and landscape a home for kids...don't know what was thinking for 24 weeks, but should be fun, lol.

You can just delegate all the jobs . No lifting or straining yourself mrs . Glad you had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...works for me!


----------



## NorthStar

Bravemom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you're getting things resolved T, and have your hols to looks forward to. There's some nice cherries in the shops atm, they make a good snack. When you're on holidays you could try adding a bowl of soup to your lunchtime options, I find that fills me up quite a bit when I travel with work and unless it's a cream based soup or has croutons in it it's usually not too many calories.
> 
> I dragged myself out of bed to spin class this morning, my motivation wasn't high, but as always once I'd done it I felt better for it:thumbup: Since my last loss I've been pretty hopeless with diet and exercise but am picking it back up for the past week.
> 
> Hi Hun :hugs:I love cherries and soup . That's a great idea . Will you start trying again Hun yet or wait a while ? I hear spin class is so hard but burns loads of calories . Well done . I'm still in my pjs . Feel very tired today . Think it's a mixture of physical and emotional exhaustion . P is fitting a new back door for me . I'm ready to kill him as he's pulled all the wallpaper off the wall :growlmad:I def think wen ttc a mixture of diet and exercise really helps our well being . Good luck sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks T, well done on losing another 4 pounds :thumbup: and yes diet and exercise together gives you the weightloss with the endorphins for sure.

We're TTA this month, going for recurrent loss testing next month, and need a break anyway, you know how it is...:cry: am concentrating on getting back in shape, that's something I can fix myself.

Spin is quite full on, but my bf is a machine at it, he's a keen cyclist, I don't even try and keep up with him :haha:

P redecorating is fine if he's going to finish it before you go on holiday, otherwise, I think women have killed for less, lol :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

Hello, stranger here :blush: how u doing T?? Good I hope xx. Had to write on your thread when I saw Northstar has returned to the fold - lovely to see u :hugs: although sounds like u've been having a tough time :hugs:

Right, Going to bore u to tears now on my journal.....xxx


----------



## Bravemom

NorthStar said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you're getting things resolved T, and have your hols to looks forward to. There's some nice cherries in the shops atm, they make a good snack. When you're on holidays you could try adding a bowl of soup to your lunchtime options, I find that fills me up quite a bit when I travel with work and unless it's a cream based soup or has croutons in it it's usually not too many calories.
> 
> I dragged myself out of bed to spin class this morning, my motivation wasn't high, but as always once I'd done it I felt better for it:thumbup: Since my last loss I've been pretty hopeless with diet and exercise but am picking it back up for the past week.
> 
> Hi Hun :hugs:I love cherries and soup . That's a great idea . Will you start trying again Hun yet or wait a while ? I hear spin class is so hard but burns loads of calories . Well done . I'm still in my pjs . Feel very tired today . Think it's a mixture of physical and emotional exhaustion . P is fitting a new back door for me . I'm ready to kill him as he's pulled all the wallpaper off the wall :growlmad:I def think wen ttc a mixture of diet and exercise really helps our well being . Good luck sweetie :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks T, well done on losing another 4 pounds :thumbup: and yes diet and exercise together gives you the weightloss with the endorphins for sure.
> 
> We're TTA this month, going for recurrent loss testing next month, and need a break anyway, you know how it is...:cry: am concentrating on getting back in shape, that's something I can fix myself.
> 
> Spin is quite full on, but my bf is a machine at it, he's a keen cyclist, I don't even try and keep up with him :haha:
> 
> P redecorating is fine if he's going to finish it before you go on holiday, otherwise, I think women have killed for less, lol :dohh:Click to expand...

Hope you get some answers Hun at the clinic &#10084;your boyfriend sounds amazing . I'm so happy for you &#10084;


----------



## Bravemom

Jax41 said:


> Hello, stranger here :blush: how u doing T?? Good I hope xx. Had to write on your thread when I saw Northstar has returned to the fold - lovely to see u :hugs: although sounds like u've been having a tough time :hugs:
> 
> Right, Going to bore u to tears now on my journal.....xxx

Jax you could never bore me &#10084;ive pm you x


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done on the weight loss T, you are doing so well xx :hugs:

Northstar lovely to see you again but so sorry for your losses :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Another pound off . I've still 7 to go but that's ok :) my dads ashes have just arrived in London and are going thru customs . I feel relieved sad and sick at the same time :( he's almost home :cry:so many emotions for my poor dad &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

I'm where there are a lot of emotions running around right now, but I'm glad your dad is almost home. I'm hoping this will provide some type of closure for you and help you to begin to heal emotionally.

Yay for the 4lbs off...or 5 now I think. Pretty sure I found those 4 lbs, lol. I'm sure all of your tests will go fine though. Are they telling you that you shouldn't gain weight or were you just trying not to?


----------



## Bravemom

Five pounds off ebony :) no no one has said yet about my weight but the doc at hospital wen I had my echo done said they will weigh you and they are very strict re weight with heart problems . I'm not really heavily overweight as I'm 5 foot 8 and 184 pounds but would really like to be at 178 if I could . I know im gonna gain on holiday as well .hopefully my apt doesn't come till late September and I've time wen I come home to lose whatever I gain :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

I haven't been on here in ages, omg hun, I'm so sorry for the loss of your Dad :cry: how truly awful

:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks sparks &#10084;


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn I unsubscribed with my fat fingers :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Popping in with love & hugs hun <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Biggest (((HUGS))) my dearest Bmom......so sorry about your dad:cry: it breaks my heart to hear such sadness:cry: you and family are in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hey hun, how are you? Just checking in.


----------



## threebirds

Hiya how are you hun? :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thinking of you. Hope you're getting some good family time with P and the kids before back to school. Im sorry you have so much sadness.

Im in hospital! Waters broke Fri, am 34 wks now, no idea when baby will make arrival but Im here until it all happens! Doing well tho.

Take care & lots of love xxx


----------



## Sparkly

How are you doing hun? xxx :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hope you are ok T xx

Good luck 3birds :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope you're doing okay hun :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone . We finally got my dads ashes last Monday and I have them here at home with me :( we are having a service at church next Friday and having ashes blessed . P and I had a great time away with kids in Scotland even thou I feel so much worse since I came home . It's almost as if I have to go thru it all again . I'm starting to not want to go out as its so painful wen I do to talk to people about it . I guess that will happen for a while . P has been great even thou he really can't handle it and just wants to feed me . I've gained so much weight and I feel so bad but I'm just so sad and I want to eat comfort food .kids started back at school today and I feel very alone . Am so glad I've got buddy &#10084;af also appeared a few days ago and I'm drained and emotional . Things will get better ..... Love you all lots :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

:hug:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear you had a good time, but sorry you're so sad. I say eat...you'll lose it. You're good at losing the weight.


----------



## Butterfly67

Big hugs T xxx sorry you are sad and glad you have buddy :hugs: yes don't worry about the weight.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Indigo77

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## NorthStar

:flower:

Hi T, don't beat yourself up about feeling crap, of course you do, you've lost your Daddy :hugs: don't expect that you can fake normal for now, you shouldn't have to.

Once you've had the service hopefully that will give you some closure, and with a bit of time you will start to feel better.

If you can, get out the house a while and get some fresh air, even if you have to catch a bus to another part of town where you won't bang into someone you know if space is what you need:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

NorthStar said:


> :flower:
> 
> Hi T, don't beat yourself up about feeling crap, of course you do, you've lost your Daddy :hugs: don't expect that you can fake normal for now, you shouldn't have to.
> 
> Once you've had the service hopefully that will give you some closure, and with a bit of time you will start to feel better.
> 
> If you can, get out the house a while and get some fresh air, even if you have to catch a bus to another part of town where you won't bang into someone you know if space is what you need:hugs:

Your so right Hun . A walk was what I needed to feel slightly better . It's sunny yet windy today and I put on a hat and walked as far away as I could and back with buddy . :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Glad to hear the walk with Buddy helped T:hugs:

A dog is very good company in bad times, they will listen to you without offering help/opinions/judgement :thumbup:

Winter is definitely coming - it's good you got some sun for your walk - been raining heavily all day here. We got some great weather for our wee break though, and it's been lovely not working:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Lots of love to you T, be kind to yourself


----------



## Viking15

Northstar, I'm glad to see you. I hope you are well. 
Brave, I can just imagine how it feels. I witnessed my husband go thru his father's death. Take your walks. Enjoy Buddy. It's ok to be sad. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

T, I hope this week is kinder to you, and you manage to get out with Buddy for some nice walks.

I'll be offline, travelling for a few, but thinking of you.


----------



## Jax41

Hey lovely T, you've been nudging the back of my mind for weeks and I'm so sorry you're feeling yuk. It'll take time but it will pass... Stay strong honey xxx


----------



## threebirds

Love & hugs T xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks girls . Dads service is tomorrow morning . I'm a mess . Keep breaking down . So much going on in family as well . My dads ex trying to seize his estate and life insurance etc . Crazy crazy stuff :cry:talk soon :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: if she's an ex then surely she's not entitled to anything. Sorry you have to deal with this [email protected] T xx


----------



## LLbean

Wow... I swear you see some peoples true colors in times like these. I'm so sorry at, hope things get better soon. Hugs


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry that you're going through this. :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry hun. Just try to focus on your dads service right now. Everything else will get worked out.


----------



## Bravemom

Funeral was awful but everyone said dad would have been proud of us &#10084;feel a physical and emotional wreck if honest .things can only get better . Bright and sunny day today . I've been cleaning for last few hours . Made banana bread and pancakes with girls . Feel like I could sleep . :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

So sorry that you are going through this honey :hugs: xx


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry hun. I'm glad it's over though and you can begin to move forward. Just take the time you need for yourself and leave the rest until you can.


----------



## Bravemom

Thank you . This won't ever go away and I will never get my dad back but I hope time makes it easier :cry:


----------



## NorthStar

Hoping that with the passage of time you can remember more of the happier times with your Dad love :hugs:

Are you walking again T? We've had some nice weather these last few days and we've been getting out as much as possible never know when it will turn. 

It cheered me up a bit, I've not been enjoying life as much in recent months but when the sun is shining it can help (especially for those of us living in Scotland/Ireland where we can't take the big red ball in the sky for granted).


----------



## Bravemom

I've walked the last few days . Getting out really helps and I feel my dad close to me . Great news as Lucy got an A B B C in her exams :) kids are all loving school too which is a big load of my shoulders . Paul is 50 next year . Ideas for his birthday most welcome :) s I hope the next few months are kinder to you and all of us :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Glad to hear you are getting out for your walks, and that is helping you emotionally :thumbup: Well done to Lucy on her exams, is that her going into fifth year now? 

Paul's 50th is a big occasion, you could plan something really fun. What does he like, and what time of year is it? The kids will want to spoil him not doubt so a family breakfast (at a nice hotel with champagne!) and then a big day out doing something off the bucket list. You could whisk him off to London in the afternoon for a night out.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm horrible at this, but what about a party for him so he could celebrate with friends and family, then you and him could do a night or weekend alone.


----------



## Bravemom

I love all of those suggestions . He hates me spending big money on him but hes been amazing since my dad passed And i want to spoil him. our relationship is stronger in so many ways too . His birthday is January . Yes Lucy fifth year . Crazy isn't it . They've all grown up so fast . Will have to post you a pic soon . Daniel is going thru puberty and has a really deep voice and has grown loads over the summer but he's still my baby boy &#10084;


----------



## No Doubt

That's really good hun! They one of the hardest times on a marriage is when parents pass, so it's good that you and P and rock solid right now. I know it helps loads. Wow...time does fly. Can believe she's almost five. I wasn't here when she was born, but man o man! And your son coming into himself...crazy talk!


----------



## Bravemom

Ebony my baby is nine . Lucy is 16 and dan almost 14 . Vicky 12 this month . Yip p has been great . He doesn't want to leave me alone but honestly ok alone as I can rest or stay busy wen I feel like it . How's you and ds ? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

We're good...not a whole lot going on here. Just waiting...for my b'day, our anniversary, the baby, Christmas. I love this time of year cause although we're broke for about five months there's so much happening for us. Then hubbs b'day is January. Ds is just as grown as he wants to be and he's jealous! There's a new baby at his daycare and he doesn't want the providers doing anything with him, lol. Trouble ahead...


----------



## Bravemom

Aw bless him that's so cute &#10084; I love this time of year too . Autumn is my fav season .:kiss:Xmas cards and toys already in our shops :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm excited about the Christmas cards too. We went to this studio last year that's really cheap and got our cards done there, but also a butt load of other pics. We go there now for all of them and I'm trying to hold out until the baby gets here so it can be all four of us. Int be doing a bunch of decorating or anything or anything as we're trying to prepare the house and sell it but it'll be a wonderful Christmas none the less. Really excited about seeing Virtue open his gifts this year!


----------



## Sparkly

Hi hun :hi:

How are you doing?


----------



## threebirds

Sending you love & hugs. Im so glad that you and P are stronger than ever and that you are getting out walking again. Been thinking of you so much xxx


----------



## Indigo77

&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## shellie31

Sending love & big hugs hun <3 <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you bmom xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Hey T, are you doing okay (ish)? I only come on B&B to see how you are, I'm a bit over the whole TTC thing tbh.


----------



## Viking15

I hope you and your family are on a healing path T. Much love. :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Popping in with love!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hope you are ok T, thinking of you always xx :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

:hugs::hugs::hugs: love you Hun.....keeping you in my thoughts and prayers......hope you pop on to let us know how you are:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

just a quick hi to say im thinking of you! wish you were on fb more....havent been on here in ages....


----------



## Indigo77

Hi

Hope you are well...

Wish you'd join us on FB...


----------



## Jax41

Hi T, thinking about you loads and sending tonnes of love and big BIG hugs :hugs::hugs: Jax xxx :kiss:


----------



## Bravemom

Thank you so much everyone I really appreciate it . The days are still long and dark . My heart is still broke but I'm trying so hard to move forward . I've joined church and I'm helping then run a mums and tots group every week . I'm also helping out with the squirrels which is a club for boys 4-6 .trying to stay busy . Boy I've missed you all so much . Any news from anyone ???? Love you all :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi hun, so glad to hear from you. I know it's difficult, but I'm glad you are into things to keep you busy. How's the family? So good to see you on.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi hun, it's good to hear from you! I'm glad that you have lots to keep you busy. Sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Thank you both x kids are all great .my ds has been so good with hugs and telling me he loves me . Think at the beginning everyone was so worried as I was myself . I got very very low at a certain point thdt I just wanted to be with my dad but I know I will some day hopefully thdt will be a while yet . My kids need me as does my hubby x has anyone any news ???? :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I don't have any news hun, you know what's going on with me.


----------



## Embo78

Hey hun. Glad you're back after a little break :hugs: :hugs: My hubby said that you never completely get over losing your dad but the pain just becomes more bearable over the days/months/years :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Morning all. So I forgot to mention ive put on so much weight since the summer . I've basically been eating and eating . Three weeks ago I joined weight watchers and I was 15 stone 6 . After two weeks I've lost ten pounds and I'm getting weighed tomorrow morning . I'm trying to be realistic and lose two pounds a week from now to Xmas and have another stone off taking me down to 13.10 . I'm five foot 8 and do carry my weight well but my clothes are t sitting as nice as what they are and I'm not happy . I've been walking for 90 minutes four times a week too :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you have some things to keep you busy T x

I might have to join you on the weight loss as I just keep eating and putting on weight :dohh: but just can't get the motivation at the moment!


----------



## Bravemom

Another two pounds off :) down to 14.8 :happydance::happydance:hi m . Yes please join me . Even thou you really are a skinny Minnie :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on the weight loss! :)


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks Bev xxx


----------



## threebirds

Welcome back :kiss::kiss::hug::hug:
:hugs:

Im tryin to lose 1-2lb a week to, so i'm with you. At the moment Im just walking & doing 30 day squat challenge. Dont want to do anything too drastic that might affect milk supply while bfeeding. 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Indigo77

I hope you had a nice Christmas & I wanted to wish you a happier new year....xoxox


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone :wave: :hugs:
Bmom, hope you & all the girls here are well and that you had a good christmas with P & the kids. We all miss u xxx


----------



## topsy

Hi sweetie just wondered how you were doing my lovely xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Big :hug: T hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi hun, I hope you're doing okay :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Happy New Year Sweetie!:hugs::hugs::hugs:......miss you :cry: please do check in soon......hope you and lovely family had great Christmas!


----------



## Indigo77

Please check in, T! 

:hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Please forgive me I've been trying to stay busy to take my mind of my dad but still missing him desperately . I've started to help at Mums and tots in church and I'm training to be a leader in scouts group too . Kids are all great and p turns 50 on Thursday !!!! I'm taking us away for a few nights to Dublin . Looking forward to it . How are you all ? Any news ? I'm so sorry I don't get on as much . Love you all always &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Butterfly67

Just replied to your text!

Wow P is 50. Hope he is behaving! Weekend in Dublin sounds great :happydance:

Missed you xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Good to hear from you! Glad all is well and that you are finding things to keep busy. Happy b day to P!


----------



## LLbean

glad to hear from you! the FB group was worried. Xoxo


----------



## Indigo77

:hug:

Thanks for checking in....

Happy Birthday to P & I hope you all have a lovely time in Dublin!

I bet you're the favorite among the tots at your church...

I'm so sorry you miss your dad. I know how you feel. It will get easier in time, I promise.


----------



## Bravemom

Thanks everyone x


----------



## Embo78

Aw B. Thanks for the update. Looks like you've been keeping yourself busy :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:hug: 
Xxx


----------



## peanutpup

Bmom:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you.....much love:kiss:<3<3<3


----------



## Bravemom

Hiiii long time since I've posted but always thinking of you all . Still missing my dad desperately . I'm at church four times a week now . I'm officially a scout leader and doing a course in church plus helpung with other things like counting the collection and still helping to run mums and tots too . My kiddies are all great and Lucy is even dating for the first time eeeekk . My son just turned 14 and my baby girl will be ten this year . Things ok with me and p but I feel like I'm
A different person now since losing dad :( I'm still minding my neice once a week too and she's gotten so big . Kids all doing exams and tests at minute and I'm so proud of them . I've booked girls baptism in six weeks and my diet has been pretty bad but I'm not too fussed at the minute if I'm honest . I've also got my hospital apt to have my varicose veins removed . But scared but also looking forward to it . How's everyone ? Any news ???? Xxxxxx


----------



## Sparkly

Hi :hi:

Good to hear from you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Embo78

Aw!!!!! I was literally only just thinking bout you a couple of days ago. So lovely to read your update :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Isn't it strange em . None of us have never met but we've shared in here our most intimate thoughts and details of our lives that not many people know yet we will always carry each other in our hearts :) x


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi T, good to read your update. Bet the kids are all getting big. Sounds like you have lots to keep you busy xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear are going well for all. I think it's normal to feel different but you seem to be handling things well...keeping yourself occupied. The kids are getting big and growing up!


----------



## LLbean

T! Welcome back! Missed you! Xoxox


----------



## luvmydoggies

Sorry, I know it's been a long time but after my miscarriage I was a mess and broken. It was hard to be on Bnb. My last IUI resulted in a pregnancy but sadly it wasn't viable and had to have a d&c...so we moved onto ivf. Anyway, would love to know how you all are doing.

Luv


----------



## luvmydoggies

luvmydoggies said:


> Sorry, I know it's been a long time but after my miscarriage I was a mess and broken. It was hard to be on Bnb. My last IUI resulted in a pregnancy but sadly it wasn't viable and had to have a d&c...so we moved onto ivf. Anyway, would love to know how you all are doing.
> 
> Luv

I'm sorry I posted in here but since it's been so long I wasn't sure where to find you all! Hope it was ok, to post in here. Ty


----------



## LLbean

so are you expecting triplets now? or is that from before?


----------



## luvmydoggies

LLbean said:


> so are you expecting triplets now? or is that from before?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes


----------



## LLbean

yes to which? hope it is yes you are!


----------



## luvmydoggies

LLbean said:


> yes to which? hope it is yes you are!

Sorry, yes! currently.:flower: I'm also sorry I didn't put it in a spoiler, I should have. I finally figured out how.

How are you? LLBean?


----------



## LLbean

Hey I don't need spoilers! I LOVE hearing great news like that! So excited for you!!!!

I'm good but not as awesome as you hehehe honestly how crazy trying and trying and now three at once! Wow! When is the EDD?


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow congrats luv that is awesome news xx


----------



## luvmydoggies

LLbean said:


> Hey I don't need spoilers! I LOVE hearing great news like that! So excited for you!!!!
> 
> I'm good but not as awesome as you hehehe honestly how crazy trying and trying and now three at once! Wow! When is the EDD?

Thank you! LL, I know it's pretty crazy. DH and I finally went for IVF, we finally had enough money. I know this sounds crazy but I don't think it has quite sunk in all the way. After trying for so long. My EDD is August 19 but I have two drs. A reg ob and a high risk ob and they both said I will be lucky to get past 32 weeks...so I guess that's my biggest worry right now, is keeping them in as long as possible. I have partial placenta previa from one of the placentas, so I was put on bed rest at 14 weeks and I'm currently 18 weeks and 5 days. 
So I've been watching a lot of bad TV...ha ha


----------



## luvmydoggies

Butterfly67 said:


> Wow congrats luv that is awesome news xx

Thank you! Butterfly!:flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Luv. Sorry about the bed rest though.


----------



## Indigo77

That's amazing, Luv!

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## luvmydoggies

No Doubt said:


> Congrats Luv. Sorry about the bed rest though.

Thank you! No Doubt. :flower:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Indigo77 said:


> That's amazing, Luv!
> 
> Wow! Congratulations!

Thank you! Indigo!!!! How are you? :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm well! N will be 3 at the end of June & he starts preschool in September. It all flies by so quickly! 

Do you have help lined up for your 3? Lol 

It's been such a long road for you. I was so happy to see this! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg N is going to be 3, how did that happen?!


----------



## No Doubt

How's it going hun?


----------



## No Doubt

Thinking of you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh wow ND, congrats on no. 3, you're going to have your hands full! :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks BF! I most certainly am, lol.


----------

